# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Vivre avec deux chiens ?

## Luli

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens vers vous afin d'avoir des retours d'expérience.

J'ai un chien (Ockham, 7 mois, castré) et deux chats stérilisés.
Je pensais à la base rester ainsi, mais petit Ockham adore ses congénères, il n'est jamais si heureux que quand il est chez sa nounou, chez qui il vit avec deux autres chiennes et qui reçoit d'autres chiens. Elle m'a confirmé qu'il est nickel avec tous les chiens croisés, très bien codé.

A chaque fois qu'on croise un congénère qui ne veut pas jouer avec lui, c'est le drame, il pleure. Chez moi, il essaie de jouer avec mes chats, mais ils ont peur de lui dès qu'il bouge un peu vite, du coup ça ne passe pas (ils cohabitent très bien, mais il n'y a pas de jeux entre eux, ce qui frustre beaucoup Ockham)

Du coup j'ai commencé à réfléchir sérieusement à adopter une chienne (Ockham est un akita donc pas de chien de même sexe, on va pas tenter le diable), pas un chiot mais une jeune adulte, pour être la compagne de vie qu'il semble tant désirer - et tant qu'à faire, donner une chance à une louloute de refuge.

Une chienne m'a beaucoup plu, et je commence à discuter avec l'association, mais avant cela, je voudrais être sûre d'être capable de les assumer, du coup je vérifie tous les points.

- Financièrement c'est ok.
- Niveau espace ça va être ok, je déménage fin août dans une maison de 100m2 avec 600 m2 de jardin clos. Et en plus la toutoune est un tout petit format.
- Niveau garde, à voir si elle pourrait être gardée avec Ockham par la même nounou, mais de toute façon il y a beaucoup plus de nounous pour les petits chiens que pour les grands donc ça ne devrait pas être un souci.

Je sais que beaucoup de gens ici ont plusieurs chiens, est-ce que vous verriez d'autres points qui seraient à considérer, des choses qui vous semblent plus compliquées avec deux chiens qu'avec un seul, les difficultés que vous rencontrez...

----------


## lénou

Bonjour Luli,
Je viens juste de franchir le cap de 2 loulous (depuis le 13 avril) et sincèrement c'est beaucoup de bonheur pour moi, pour eux 2 également, qui profitent de belles parties de jeux et d'une certaine complicité. Il s'agit également d'une belle découverte du langage canin.
Les points négatifs sont liés aux éventuels déplacements (mais les miens sont de gabarit moyen: 20kg, contrairement à toi), vacances, mais on trouve des solutions.  :: Pour le quotidien, tu sembles avoir une nounou, c'est chouette.
C'est parfois un peu plus sportif en balade dans des lieux fréquentés mais ça se travaille.
Idem pour le moment des repas, il faut s'organiser au début pour éviter un éventuel conflit mais on trouve vite des parades!  :: 
Un peu plus de traces de pattes sur le sol mais une double dose d'amour!  :: 

Bonne réflexion à toi et merci pour cette future adoption!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pour moi, 2 chiens, un chat depuis 2013 ; ma vieille est partie en octobre dernier..; et j'ai tenu 6 mois ; en mai, j'ai adopté Alma, ma "blonde roumaine".
Des points négatifs ? Pour moi, aucun....

Plus sérieusement, il faut que tu voies au niveau de ta voiture si les 2 tiennent, sans que tu n'aies à te passer de ta valise ou sac quand tu pars en week-end/vacances.

Tu as la place en m2 ; moi, c'est maison d'environ 75m2 de plain pied et 1500 m2 de terrain ; les loulous restent de toute façon où je me trouve...
C'est pratique le jardin, en cas de maladie (humain-chiens) ça peut t'éviter des sorties fastidieuses ; pour moi, finie la sortie tard le soir habillée et tout et tout. C'est en pyj dans le jardin..

J'ai aussi une nounou, elle me prend les 2 sans problèmes.

La difficulté c'est si tout le monde tombe malade en même temps, je parle de gros frais. Dans ce cas, ton véto est peut-être sympa ? Facilités de paiement. Ristourne pour famille nombreuse.

Le seul truc qui me saoule c'est que c'est un peu plus de ménage, surtout avec l'extérieur. Mais quand on nettoie, toute façon, on nettoie ; donc qu'ils soient deux ou un, il faut le faire. ça revient juste un peu plus vite.

Les plus ? Deux fois plus de présence, deux fois plus de léchouilles, deux fois plus de rires, sourires, fous rires, deux fois plus d'interactions, deux fois plus de bonheur, quoi !

Je te dirai juste d'être juste, de ne pas "engueuler" les 2 si un seul fait la bêtise, de ne pas favoriser l'un plus que l'autre, d'accorder autant d'attention à l'un qu'à l'autre. Par exemple, les ballades, depuis 2 mois, avec Alma, ben je lui parle beaucoup, pour qu'elle apprenne comment se comporter dehors..du coup, je fais une sortie de temps en temps avec Gringo tout seul ; ça lui fait plaisir, et elle, ça lui apprend à rester seule aussi, parce que Gringo c'est son modèle, sa référence..

L'avantage/l'inconvénient, c'est qu'ils peuvent s'entraîner l'un l'autre, dans le bon comme dans le mauvais.. mais bon, 2, ce n'est pas encore une meute, et c'est très facile de remettre de l'ordre, le cas échéant.

J'avais un seul chien jusqu'en 2013.. je ne me vois plus, en l'état actuel (maison-terrain-finances) n'en avoir qu'un. C'est vide....

----------


## Luli

Merci beaucoup pour ces retours !
Alors pour préciser, je n'ai pas de voiture. Je voyage essentiellement en train - et dans ce cas, le plus compliqué sera plutôt Ockham qui semble parti pour faire un bon 50 kg vu sa courbe de croissance, que l’éventuelle petite puce qui, si j'en crois le refuge, fait 5,5 kg. En terme de voiture, encore une fois si j'en ai un jour une suffisamment grande pour y caler Ockham, c'est pas la deuxième crevette qui posera souci. 

La miss pour qui je suis à deux doigts d'envoyer une demande, c'est elle, la petite Frany : 

http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...ighlight=frany
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2017-a-180028/

Une petite roumaine, mais pas trauma. Comme je n'ai pas encore énormément d'expériences avec les chiens, cela me semble un bon début.

----------


## phacélie

Si c'est pour offrir une compagne de jeu à ton chien, tu ne crains pas qu'elle soit un peu (trop) petite ?

----------


## Luli

J'y réflechis Phacélie, ça fait partie des questions que je me pose. Il joue aussi bien avec les petits chiens qu'avec les gros, actuellement un de ses meilleurs potes c'est un croisé jack russel de moins de 10kg...

Tu penses qu'il vaudrait mieux une miss de plus gros gabarit ?

----------


## lénou

Oups, je pensais qu'Ockham était un petit gabarit: J'avais dû lire Shiba...
Cahly, ma réunionnaise, et Bosco, mon chien d'eau espagnol, sont de gabarits similaires, l'idéal pour les courses poursuites et les jeux.
Mais 50 kg avec une mini puce, je ne sais pas si l'interaction pourrait être la même (bien que ça me semble possible), mais je pense plutôt aux risques éventuels liés à l'excitation lors du jeu?...
Personnellement, j'ai longuement hésité sur ce point: gabarits différents ou pas...

Chouette vos nounous. Vous avez trouvé comment?

Je rêve d'une maison avec grand terrain également. Non pour supprimer les balades mais pour les limiter en semaine, si besoin, hyper tôt le matin par exemple ou tard le soir.
D'ailleurs une maison avec 800 m2 de terrain me fait de l'oeil!... :: 

Il est certain qu'au niveau du comportement, il existe un certain mimétisme pour le bon comme pour le mauvais, mais comme le précise superdogs, avec 2, c'est gérable!

J'adore les séances de câlins avec mes 2 et leur tête collée/serrée: possible de les caresser à 2 en même temps avec 1 main.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mon message s'est croisé avec celui de Phacélie!  ::

----------


## phacélie

> J'y réflechis Phacélie, ça fait partie des questions que je me pose. Il joue aussi bien avec les petits chiens qu'avec les gros, actuellement un de ses meilleurs potes c'est un croisé jack russel de moins de 10kg...
> 
> Tu penses qu'il vaudrait mieux une miss de plus gros gabarit ?


Je crois... J'ai déjà vu un gros chien et un beaucoup plus petit jouer ensemble, mais assez rapidement, le petit s'écarte, on dirait qu'il se sent submergé par l'autre, je me dis que ça doit être frustrant pour les deux, et puis, personnellement, j'ai peut-être tort mais je crois que je craindrais l'accident.
Après, il faut voir aussi si ton chien sait être conscient de sa force, si la petite a l'habitude de jouer avec des chiens beaucoup plus gros qu'elle, si elle n'en a pas peur.

Tiens , il y avait un fil où le sujet était abordé cohabitation gros chien et très petit chien, bonnes ou mauva

----------


## Luli

En fait, j'ai peur au quotidien (je vis seule) de ne pas savoir gérer deux chiens géants, ou même un gros, un moyen... Que ce soit dans le train, en ville, au restaurant... Je suis habituée à emmener Ockham partout - et il aime bien ça.

Même en laisse : Ockham ne tire pas en laisse (sauf s'il voit un copain justement), mais si les deux s'entraînent et se mettent à tirer ensemble, je pourrais pas maintenir 90, 80 ou 70 kg de chien...

----------


## charlotte2310

Coucou Luli !

Peut-être que le mieux serait dattendre que le tempérament de ton loulou soit posé, pour éviter les surprises. Ça pourrait se présenter de différentes manières : il peut saffirmer effectivement avec le pic hormonal, mais ce qui peut se passer aussi cest quil se cale sur ladulte qui va arriver, donc le choix est important. Il est encore jeune, et il vaut mieux avoir toutes les cartes en mains avant de penser à adopter un nouveau chien. Ce que je te dirais cest dattendre quelques mois, de continuer de bien le socialiser en lui faisant rencontrer des congénères en balade et chez sa nounou, et ensuite tu verras clair sur le profil de chien adapté à Ockham  :Smile: 

Edit : je suis daccord avec la différence de gabarit, sans être forcément de la même taille, je pense aussi quil ne vaut mieux pas une trop grande différence, pour les raisons citées par phacélie.

----------


## Luli

Charlotte, j'y pense aussi... Je suis partagée entre le fait de me dire qu'une adulte bien dans ses papattes serait une merveilleuse "grande soeur" pour Ockham, que ça l'aiderait à grandir épanoui... Chez sa nounou (elle m'a montré des vidéos) il joue, il interagit, il est actif, alors que chez moi, même quand je suis présente toute la journée, il pionce sans discontinuer, même les balades ça l'inspire très moyennement...
Et pourtant il est aussi en appartement chez elle. Les akitas sont des pantouflards de l’extrême, certes, mais tout de même...

----------


## superdogs

Pour répondre à Lenou, ma nounou, c'est une personne du voisinage avec laquelle je faisais des ballades avec nos chiens ; un jour, elle était embêtée pour partir, urgence familiale ; j'ai donc gardé son chien deux jours. Et du coup, on se rend service quand nécessaire.
L'avantage aussi des chiens, c'est que ça incite au dialogue, avec des gens à qui on n'aurait pas prêté attention plus que ça autrement. On découvre de belles personnes, parfois. Et de sacrés c.. aussi.. 

Sinon, Charlotte2310 n'a pas tort  malgré ton envie, attends peut-être que ton loulou ait fait sa "puberté", et qu'il soit bien accoutumé à votre futur nouveau lieu de vie. Genre le printemps prochain, tu aurais l'avantage de la belle saison, du terrain donc, et ton loulou aura gagné en maturité, tu le connaîtras mieux aussi..

En tout cas, la puce est bien jolie..
J'ai adopté une puce trauma, et ça demande un peu de psychologie canine, faut dire les choses comme elles sont. Effectivement, un chien pas effrayé par une mouche qui pète, c'est une bonne chose pour toi (transports en commun....)

----------


## Luli

Superdogs, j'ai failli pouffer de rire, belle formule ^^ 
Pour le coup, mon envie c'est surtout d'apporter le meilleur à Ockham, qu'il puisse avoir la meilleure "enfance" possible (c'est complètement de l'anthropomorphisme je sais, mais c'est dans l'idée). C'est au final assez rare qu'on croise d'autres chiens qui acceptent son contact, la plupart ont peur de lui ou attaquent (les akitas ont une démarche particulière, ce qui fait que certains chiens se sentent aggressés d'emblée). Et ça m'inquiète de le voir aussi différent chez sa nounou et chez moi, je me dis qu'il est peut être pas aussi heureux chez moi que chez elle (même s'il me fait toujours une fête de fou quand je retourne le chercher chez sa nounou)
A titre d'exemple, je ne le vois quasiment jamais remuer la queue, ou venir chercher des calins...

----------


## del28

c'est pas propre à la race cette distance un peu ? 
bon moi sinon, je trouve que 2 chiens c'est mieux qu'un seul. 
ma lizouille se serait bien contentée d'être la seule toute sa vie parce qu'elle s'éclatait avec les chats. ils lui suffisaient et que c'était quasi une ptite humaine à 4 pattes mais elle a fini par apprécier d'avoir un congénère rien que pour elle.
(elle fait 10 kg, mimi 20 et il est arrivé qu'il lui fasse mal. enfin mal, c'est une super chochotte hein, un coup de patte de travers et bim ''vexée''. cela dit, elle a tjrs su très bien faire comprendre à mimi qu'il était allé trop loin et ça n'a jamais empêché les parties de jeu suivantes selon SES règles)

----------


## superdogs

Mais il te fait la fête !! c'est peut-être juste pas un démonstratif au quotidien.....

Les lévriers sont aussi comme ça.... j'avais une copine qui avait une chienne lévrier afghan.. en fait, elle était très attachée à ma copine, mais fallait regarder ses yeux.. le reste, que dalle !

----------


## Luli

Oui oui, c'est totalement dans la race de ne pas être super démonstratif ^^ pour ça qu'à la base je me suis pas inquiétée. C'est en voyant des vidéos chez sa nounou (et en voyant que là pour le coup, il était plus actif et plus démonstratif, à remuer la queue dès qu'elle le regarde ou lui parle) que je me suis dit qu'il était peut être malheureux chez moi. 

De la même manière, il va chercher des calins auprès des inconnus dans la rue, et remue le pompon comme un dingue, mais vis à vis de moi, nafoute ^^

Après, effectivement : s'il a été sans me voir (hors de chez lui) pendant quelques jours ou même quelques heures, à la seconde où il me voit, son regard change du tout au tout (joie intense). Hier je suis allé le récupérer chez sa nounou, son compagnon me l'a descendu en laisse jusqu'à la rue où je l'attendais, à la seconde où il m'a entendu l'appeler j'ai vu son expression changer, un regard de joie absolue, il s'est mis à se cabrer dans tous les sens et sauter sur place jusqu'à ce qu'il soit laché et puisse se jeter dans mes bras.

Au contraire, quand je pars ou rentre du boulot, c'est à peine s'il lève un sourcil ^^ il a jamais fait d'anxiété de séparation. Pas forcément très logique comme chien.

----------


## charlotte2310

Il ny a pas lieu de sinquiéter de son calme quand il est chez toi, effectivement les akitas en général ce nest pas très démonstratif, ce sont des primitifs quoi, ils sont assez sérieux ^^ du moment quil est sorti, quil peut renifler ce quil veut, quil voit dautres chiens à lextérieur et quil a toutes sortes dinteractions avec eux, il ira bien  :Smile:  et au contraire un chien calme cest bien ! Il y a une différence entre chez la nounou et chez toi car le contexte est différent mais ça ne veut pas dire quil y a un endroit où il est plus heureux que lautre. Excitation ça ne veut pas forcément dire bonheur non plus. Tu dis quil te fait la fête quand tu reviens le chercher chez elle, donc tu as ta réponse : tu es associée à du positif dans sa vie  ::

----------


## lili2000

Comme Charlotte, comme tu es débutante en comportement de chien, je te conseillerai attendre que ton chiot ait son comportement définitif pour reprendre un chien mais je me trompe peut-être ? 
N'ayant pas eu moins de trois chiens en même temps depuis vingt ans, je confirme que plusieurs chiens c'est sympa ...
Sinon, j'ai un labrador qui tire aussi ++pour aller jouer avec les chiens, je peux te dire que le fait d'avoir de copains a la maison ne suffit pas. J'ai trouvé sur facebo*k des groupes de balades pour le défouler avec des chiens qui lui conviennent. Tu pourrait peut-être trouver ça ?

----------


## lénou

Le comportement de ton loulou me fait penser à celui de Cahly qui m'a invitée à adopter à une 2ème adoption. La miss a vraiment changé grâce à son compagnon mais comme tu découvres les chiens et que tu as opté pour un grand gabarit, j'attendrais également d'autant que chez la nounou il a la chance de côtoyer d'autres congénères...

----------


## Belgo78

C'est compliqué y a pas vraiment de règles précises, comme il est jeune il peut encore s'adapter à tout. Petit, grand, ... . Le jeu n'est qu'une petite partie des interactions entre compagnons canins, s'il peut pas jouer avec parce que trop petite tu pourras compenser en jouant toi plus avec(agility,...).
Bref tout est possible, à mon avis il faut que tu y vois plus clair et sois plus rassurée avant de te décider.

----------


## Luli

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ! Je ne me vois pas trop faire de l'agility avec lui, ce n'est vraiment pas un grand sportif. Comme il est encore en croissance, je ne suis pas censée ni le faire courir, ni jouer à la balle, ni agility, ni balade de plus de 35 minutes...

Si on ajoute à ça le fait qu'il ne peut pas être lâché dans un endroit qui ne serait pas complètement clos vu qu'il ne supporte pas la longe et n'a pas de rappel (on le travaille, mais souvent chez les akitas c'est le point qui coince, l'appel de la liberté est trop fort, même s'il y a de la bouffe à la clé ou des calins ou ou ou...), et que les endroits complètement clos, on en trouve pas vraiment... le jardin va vraiment lui faire du bien !

----------


## lili2000

Comment il se comporte quand il a une longe ? C'est le minimum pour qu'il profite un peu des balades ...
Tu as pensé a aller dans un club d'éducation ?

----------


## Luli

Quand il a une longe, la seule chose qui l'interesse c'est de manger la longe en question, puis il s'entortille dedans, ça l'énerve, enfin il ne pense même pas à aller courir du coup ^^' alors que pas de soucis avec la laisse.

Oui il a fait des cours d'éducation, l'école du chiot tout ça, mais on a rapidement arrété quand l'école soit disant en positif a commencé à m'expliquer qu'il fallait que je soumette Ockham par la force, que je le plaque au sol, parce que là il m'obéissait pas assez vite et que ça voulait dire qu'il cherchait à me dominer... et comme souvent avec les akitas, en deux séances l'éducatrice ne pouvait plus supporter Ockham parce que pas assez fixé sur elle ou sur moi. Et pendant les séances de jeux en libre, elle le tenait par le collier, donc bon pas grand intérêt.

Sauf que commencer à aller dans la confrontation physique avec un akita, c'est la meilleure façon de le casser, de lui faire perdre sa confiance en l'humain, et c'est là que les soucis commencent...
Ockham est tout à fait facile à vivre au quotidien, il marche bien en laisse, il est propre, s'assoit quand je le lui demande, vas au panier ou donne la patte... j'ai pas forcément besoin qu'il soit plus servile que ça.

A titre d'exemple, l'éducatrice trouvait inadmissible que, lorsque je demande "assis" à Ockham, parfois Ockham s'assied puis se couche, tandis que moi ça ne me posait pas souci. Quand je demande "assis" à Ockham c'est pas pour le plaisir de le faire voir le singe savant, c'est pour qu'il revienne au calme et/ou reste statique à attendre, et c'est aussi le cas quand il se couche...

----------


## lili2000

Tu as essayé avec une laisse enrouleur ? Car elle reste tendu, ça serait peut-être plus facile pour l'habituer ?
Pour le club, tu peux peut-être en trouver un qui te conviendrait mieux ? 
Le rappel c'est utile, ça peut sauver la vie du chien ...
Et puis, il n'a que sept mois, son caractère va s'affirmer ( je dis pas dominant mais il va avoir plus d'assurance et va tester tout ce qui semblait acquis ...) Le faite d'aller en club l'aide à garder sa sociabilité surtout quand c'est son premier chien.
Mais pour ça, il faut trouver un bon club où tu te sentes a l'aise. 
une petite photo de ton loulou pour qu'on craque toutes  ::

----------


## Luli

La laisse enrouleur ça lui convient très bien, mais ça ne lui laisse pas une grande amplitude.


Je sais pour le rappel - et on va continuer a le travailler - mais je ne me fais pas d'illusion, les akitas n'en ont généralement pas. Le seul moyen de le faire revenir c'est de faire mine de partir dans l'autre sens, là il m'emboite le pas. Sinon, rien a carrer, si je l'appelle, même d'un ton enjoué, avec une friandise, il me regarde et se dépêche de partir dans le sens opposé. Dans la logique d'un akita, tant que je suis a vue, il n'a aucun intérêt a revenir vers moi : il me voit bien de là où il est.


Même dans mon salon il n'a aucun rappel.


Mais bon, on le travaille, je me cache, par exemple, là il revient. A force on a deja reussi a ce qu'il vérifie régulièrement où je suis lorsqu'il est lâché.

----------


## Luli

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si quelqu'un sait comment faire pivoter les images, elles sont dans le bon sens dans mon visionneur ^^'

----------


## superdogs

Pour le rappel, c'est un peu le même principe pour tous les chiens ; Alma, elle a capté du jour où je me suis couchée dans l'herbe, et qu'elle ne m'a plus vue.. j'ai réitéré plusieurs fois, jusqu'à ce qu'elle vérifie d'elle-m^me que je suis toujours là.
J'ai continué, mais en m'arrêtant, et en ne bougeant plus du tout. Si elle ne revenait pas au sifflet/appel, je partais dans l'autre sens.
Maintenant (c'est très récent hein), quand je siffle/appelle, elle se retourne et si je suis arrêtée, elle avance un peu... se retourne... et revient.
Bon, c'est une croisée berger porte et fenêtre roumaine, hein, pas une akita.. mais vu d'où on partait, ben, c'est un très bon résultat.
Tu devrais aussi y arriver avec ton loup, y'a pas de raisons !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait comment faire pivoter les images, elles sont dans le bon sens dans mon visionneur ^^'


Je m'en occupe.. !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà

J'utilise cette appli : https://www.online-image-editor.com/

----------


## Luli

Merciii superdogs ! Voilà pour l'instant j'en suis au même point que toi. Je me cache, et je l'appelle, là généralement il flippe et revient au triple galop.

Y a un endroit parfait pour ça, c'est dans ma jolie ville de Saint Nazaire, le toit de la base sous-marine. Faut imaginer plusieurs milliers de m2 de béton, couvert par endroits d'herbe folle, et surtout avec un dédale de murs de bétons percés de portes étroites. Dès qu'Ockham part un peu trop loin, il me perd de vue. Y a pas de rue accessibles vu que c'est en hauteur (ceint de barrières, il peut pas tomber). On se fait de ces parties de cache cache là dedans !

On a malheureusement pas pu y retourner récemment, vu que ça reste une dalle de béton en plein soleil, et qu'en ce moment avec le temps qu'il faisait, il allait y laisser ses papattes mon loup.

----------


## lénou

Moi j'adore celle-ci longue de 10 mètres:
https://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/sell...ur-chien.html#
Beaucoup moins dangereuse qu'une laisse avec fine ficelle. 
Mon compagnon et moi avons mesuré la différence avec l'arrivée de Bosco pour lequel j'ai ressorti la laisse enrouleur ordinaire de 8 mètres de ma Utah.
Pour Cahly et son hyper réactivité je n'avais pas confiance en la ficelle!!!
Nous apprécions tellement que je viens d'en commander une pour Bosco car, en plus, les 2 loulous aiment marcher côte à côte alors frustrant pour Bosco de se trouver 2 mètres derrière Cahly!  :: 
Seul petit inconvénient: le poids mais ça ne me gêne plus du tout. 
La poignée est caoutchouctée donc bien plus fiable que la laisse ordinaire également: très bonne prise en main même en cas d'imprévu contrairement à l'autre!
Et franchement trop galère la longe qui s'entortille dans les pattes!

Quelle bonne bouille!  :: 

Le rappel... Je ne pensais jamais y arriver avec ma Utah qui filait à une centaine de mètres parfois et finalement, après des mois, la miss se baladait quasiment sans cesse sans laisse: juste pour la forme parfois dans certains lieux.
Profite de son jeune âge. La mienne avait 2 ans au moment de son adoption.
Cahly est une petite sauvageonne "troutouille" qui ne pourra jamais être détachée en permanence et Bosco marche naturellement à nos côtés tel un bon berger, par contre, il nous protège un peu trop, donc à travailler!!!

----------


## Luli

Merci Lénou, j'en ai une en 8m de la même marque mais je veux bien te croire que la 10m soit mieux, je crois que je vais réfléchir sérieusement à lui en prendre une. 
Actuellement la question se pose moins, car l'un des seuls endroits où Ockham pouvait se balader sans laisse courte c'était la plage et que toutes les plages sont interdites aux chiens jusque septembre  ::

----------


## Luli

Au delà du rappel, l'un des trucs qui fait que j'évite de le promener sans laisse c'est que pour l'instant il est beaucoup trop sociable... dès qu'il voit un autre chien ou un humain il lui court dessus comme un gros bourrin façon Leeroy Jenkins, y compris quand le chien en face montre les dents. Et curieusement, autant tout le monde trouvait ça mignon de voir arriver Ockham au galop quand c'était une boule de poils de 8kg, autant depuis qu'il en fait presque 30 c'est plus la même réaction  ::

----------


## phacélie

Rhooo qu'il est chou sur les photos  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Je suis ce post parce que je suis dans le questionnement inverse. Depuis que je suis seule avec Odalie, je fusionne complètement avec elle. Et comme depuis 10 jours je n'avais plus de voiture, j'ai vadrouillé de ci de là avec elle : train, rer, voiture de prêt, location, logées toutes les deux à droite et à gauche. Et bien, avec une seule chienne tout est hyper facile ! Et tout le monde nous accueille à bras ouverts. J'avais 4 ou 5 chiennes depuis 2003 et 2 depuis 1988. Ne serait-ce pour Odalie, je pense que je resterais comme ça. La question est : quel est le meilleur pour Odalie ? Ma petite Urfée n'aimait pas le contact physique, c'était pratique pour câliner Odalie, elle ne souffrait pas des câlins que Odalie et moi nous faisons toute la journée ( et la nuit . )
J'ai tellement perdu toutes celles que j'aimais et mon chat Epidaure en si peu de temps que je suis émotionnellement un peu perdue. Alors, une ou deux, je ne sais plus trop. 
Alors je suis ce post. A plusieurs chiens, l'attention est quand même moins personnalisée.

----------


## lénou

Je te comprends Sydolice car j'apprécie d'être seule avec Cahly cette semaine et la miss profite mais pour autant Bosco me manque!...  :: 
Pour les déplacements, Effectivement, un chien unique est plus facile à gérer. Mais je sens également que Cahly est beaucoup plus attirée par les autres chiens maintenant en voulant leur dire bonjour dès la moindre sortie. Bien plus qu'avant l'arrivée de Bosco.
A la maison, en dehors des petits moments de jalousie, Cahly semble réellement plus heureuse.
Il faut juste partager à juste dose, mais Cahly et Bosco aiment se faire caresser tête contre tête tous les 2.  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je ne pense pas que l'attention soit moins personnalisée avec plusieurs, les chiens préfèrent à mon sens vivre à plusieurs mais bon c'est mon ressenti. Ils sont effectivement moins dépendants de nous

Mais que ce soit plus facile ça c'est sûr !

----------


## Petit coussinet

Bonjour Luli ! 
Trop beau ton loulou et bravo à toi de te poser les bonnes questions avant ladoption dun deuxième.

Je te conseille très fortement de tinscrire sur le groupe Facebook « Éducation bienveillante du chien de compagnie » (https://m.facebook.com/groups/educat...der&view=group) qui est un super groupe de conseils pour léducation des chiens tout en positif  :Smile:  Tu as très bien fait de quitter le club canin qui aurait pu faire de gros dégâts sur Ockham (plaquer au sol par le cou peut être pris par le chien comme une mise à mort, vous imaginez le stress ? Puis la dominance inter-spécifique nexiste pas, ça a été démontré maintes fois par les scientifiques puis la dominance nest pas un trait de caractère. Un chien ne peut donc pas devenir « dominant » ou essayer de « vous dominer ». Puis tenir un chien par le collier pendant que les autres jouent est le meilleur moyen de le rendre frustré !). Surtout que franchement apprendre assis, couché ou la patte cest pas important (bien que ça peut être utile plus tard mais ça nest pas la priorité), ce qui est important cest que votre chien soit bien dans ses pattes dans lenvironnement quon lui propose donc bosser sa sociabilité, son rappel, son attention envers vous et satisfaire ses besoins (sociaux, physiques, mentaux etc...).

Bravo davoir quitté ce club, merci davoir su le protéger. Le groupe Facebook vous conviendrait très bien je pense, vous pouvez poser la question vis à vis du rappel (pas mal de membres ont des primitifs) et la question du deuxième chien dun gabarit différent. Ce groupe mapporte énormément dinfos très intéressantes pour mieux comprendre les chiens et de leur donner envie dapprendre sans jamais les intimider, les forcer, leur faire peur ou mal. 

Et sinon le meilleur moyen de le garder sociable de lui faire rencontrer des congénères cest de participer à des ballades en groupe en positif (il y a un groupe Facebook par région quasi, tape « Groupe BCEP » > Ballades Canines en positif, tu peux participer ou proposer des ballades et tout est en positif ce qui est super!).

Jai une chienne qui vient davoir 1 an et jaimerais beaucoup en adopter un deuxième mais je souhaite attendre un peu pour être sûre davoir travaillé et  réglé quelques soucis de comportement et attendre quelle mature un peu pour être sûre de lui trouver un copain qui lui corresponde  :: 
Javais déjà vue Frany, je la trouve complètement craquante  ::

----------


## Luli

Merci beaucoup je note tout ça. Oui effectivement, bon j'avais commencé à le faire (le mettre sur le dos) mais comme je suis de nature tres tres violente on a fait ça en jouant, avec plein de calins et de gratouilles, du coup pas de traumatisme et ce qu'il a retenu c'est que s'il me montre son ventre il a des tas de gratouilles. Ce qui m'a bien aidé, après la canicule il s'était amoché salement autour des testicules, s'arrachant la peau a force de se lécher, j'avais des pomades et des desinfectants a lui mettre, ça a été largement facilité par le fait que je l'avais habitué a être "retourné" en douceur

----------


## Luli

Et pour le coup, pour les ordres je ne lui ai appris que ce dont on a besoin : assis c'est pour le garder safe quand on attend pour traverser, couché lui indique qu'on ne repars pas tout de suite et qu'il peut se poser, et la patte c'est pour pouvoir plus facilement détricoter la laisse quand il s'emmele dedans ^^'

----------


## Petit coussinet

Bon bah tant mieux qu’il l’ait associé à quelque chose de positif (ce n’était certainement pas l’intention du club canin malheureusement). 
Oui c’est super de les habituer à être manipulés et à l’associer à quelque chose de sympa pour qu’ils soient d’accord qu’on les touchent (tout a l’heure ma chienne s’est endormie pendant que je lui retirais des tiques  :Smile: ). 
Vous allez voir l’éducation positive c’est juste géniale pour les chiens (qui sont motivés pour apprendre et n’ont jamais à avoir peur ou mal) et pour les humains (qui apprennent à avoir une relation authentique et saine avec leurs loups sans être parasités par des histoires de domination totalement infondées et fausses. On apprend surtout à écouter son chien et à le respecter en tant qu’individu  :: ).

J’espère que j’entendrai de vos nouvelles de vous et d’Ockham sur le groupe Facebook du coup ahah :: 

Bonne continuation et bonne réflexion pour l’éventuel accueil d’un deuxième chien !

----------


## Petit coussinet

Pardon je me suis mal exprimée, 
Je voulais plutôt dire que le club devrait se concentrer sur dautres choses avant lobéissance des ordres (comme assis/couché) sur des chiots, parce quun chien a toute la vie pour apprendre des choses comme couché alors que chiot cest la période cruciale de la socialisation et du suivi naturel qui aidera beaucoup au rappel ensuite. 
Mais je suis daccord quils sont pratiques, bien que jai lu il ny a longtemps quils ne faut pas demander un assis trop souvent (surtout chez les chiots en pleine croissance) au risque que ça leur fasse du mal au dos/arrière train (souvent on abuse de leur demander cette position alors que ce nest pas hyper naturel chez eux de sassoir beaucoup).
La mienne aime beaucoup apprendre (on travaille au cliquer, elle y est très réceptive) donc on a appris le coucher (qui a été très utile pour lostéopathe aha), le stop (qui est extrêmement utile en balade et avant de traverser une route. Ça suffit largement de lui demander de sarrêter, cest beaucoup demander de sasseoir à chaque fois :/ ), la patte et le tu laisses/tu lâches. Mais pour les chiens qui aiment apprendre les possibilités sont infinies  ::

----------


## beapat

il a sept mois, donc bosse mais n'espère rien avant qu'il ne soit adulte, il est dans l'âge béte faut rien espérer dans cette période

----------


## Luli

Je continue à bosser oui, et je suis patiente ^^ je précise que rien de ce que je dis n'est un reproche envers Ockham, j'adore mon loulou tel qu'il est et je savais pertinemment à quoi m'attendre en accueillant un akita. 

Histoire de poursuivre ma réflexion, j'en ai discuté un peu avec la nounou d'Ockham qui est habituée à le gérer "en meute". Elle m'a rappelée que chez elle, la compagne de jeu préférée du loulou fait à peine plus de 10kg, que c'est elle qui le brutalise et pas l'inverse, et surtout qu'Ockham, depuis toujours, se stoppe dès que le chien en face donne un signe qu'il ne veut plus jouer. 

Et c'est vrai que dans la rue, parmis ses meilleurs copains il y a un croisé jack russel tout petit, une berger des shetlands, et une chihuahua absolument minuscule, et qu'il a toujours joué nickel avec eux : dès qu'il sent que le chien est trop petit pour lui sauter dessus, il joue différemment, en courant avec eux par exemple.

----------


## Belgo78

Ben si tu penses qu'une petite te conviendrait à lui et à toi et que tu as envie de t'investir à fond quoiqu'il arrive(ce qui semble être le cas), je te dirai de choisir celle qui quand tu l'as regarde te fait te dire "Ah oui c'est elle" .

Au pire tu seras comblée et il y aura d'autres solutions pour Ockham(lui trouvez des copains, des occupations,...) au mieux vous serez tous les deux heureux(ce qui me semble le plus probable  :Smile: ).

----------


## Luli

Merci beaucoup Belgo. Je me laisse encore le week end pour cogiter et peut être que lundi j'appellerai l'asso pour Frany  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Luli,
Je viens te faire l'apologie du chien unique. Je suis dans le trip Sydolice, c'est tellement plus facile à vivre. C'est comme un enfant unique, tu restes disponible à 100% et tu peux vivre, voyager, avec ton animal, sans être bloquée, coincée, limitée, même dans l'attention à lui accorder.  :: 
Mais en fait, tout ce que je te souhaite, c'est te faire ta propre idée et adopter ou non en toute connaissance de cause. Pour te faire une idée, je te conseille la discussion ouverte par Lénou. Qui explique très bien comment se passe l'arrivée d'un 2e chien.  ::

----------


## lénou

Pour les 2 pattes, ça peut se révéler compliqué mais franchement pour les 4 pattes, c'est du ++++
La vétérinaire de Cahly a été étonnée et agréablement surprise de la découvrir si enjouée et épanouie dans son cabinet aux côtés de Bosco!  :: 
Pour elle, un chien n'est pas fait pour vivre seul!
Et je ne regrette pas ce choix, même si nous galérons en ce moment, les 2 loulous, eux, ne galèrent pas et s'apprécient!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

En fait je passe aussi une grande partie de ma journée à rechercher une soeur pour Odalie ... J'apprécie sans limite ma relation unique avec ma petite chienne mais une vraie famille me manque ...

----------


## Luli

Merci tout le monde pour vos réponses  :Smile:  en fait, je ne commente pas forcément beaucoup les posts faute d'information utile à apporter, mais j'ai suivi les arrivées de Cahly, Bosco etc... 

Pour l'instant, mon coeur ne balance pas ni d'un côté ni de l'autres. Ce week end des soucis de comportement d'Ockham que je pensais réglés depuis plusieurs mois ont refait surface (chien qui se retourne brutalement pendant la balade, à un moment où rien de spécial ne s'est produit et où on marche paisiblement, et qui se jette de tout son poids sur l'humain qui le promène en essayant de le mordre aux bras ou aux mains), donc avant de faire arriver un autre chien je veux déjà comprendre d'où sort ce comportement...

De toute évidence ce n'est pas de la peur ni de lagressivité, au contraire Ockham semble prendre ça pour un jeu, ça arrive souvent quand la balade a été trop riche en excitations positives, mais il va falloir régler ça rapidement car Ockham a déjà une grosse partie de ses dents définitives, et même s'il ne cherche visiblement pas à blesser il me ruine les bras, hier les morsures ont été à sang...

Il semblerait que ce soit un comportement fréquent chez les akitas à "l'age con", et Ockham est en plein dedans, mais je ne peux pas accepter ce comportement pour autant. Je contacte dans la journée une comportementaliste spécialisée akitas pour avoir des pistes de travail.

Hier croisant la nounou je lui ai demandé comment elle réagissait quand Ockham a ce comportement, et elle tombait des nues : ce n'est JAMAIS arrivé en sa présence, et elle pense que tout simplement chez elle Ockham peut se défouler avec ses copains. Chez elle, elle a le chien que j'ai 99% du temps en balade : nickel avec les gens les chiens etc, acceptant parfaitement de se faire remettre à sa place par les chiens plus âgés quand il fait un peu trop le mariole, ou remettant en place de façon très mesurée des chiots plus jeunes qui font les marioles...

----------


## mamandeuna

Lénou,
Euh, je suis à 100% en porte à faux avec ta vétérinaire, un chien peut très bien ne pas être obligé de subir d'autres chiens dans sa famille, et heureusement, car la majorité des gens, n'auraient jamais de chien dans ce cas.  :: 
Sydolice,
La "vraie famille" pour ton chien c'est toi, pas les autres chiens. maintenant, si c'est le cadre imposé, il faut bien qu'il s'y fasse   :: 
En dehors de ça, il est tout à fait estimable de vouloir plus d'animaux chez soi. Vouloir une petite meute, cohabiter avec plusieurs chiens. Mais c'est un choix du maître lui même. Luli aura sans doute plusieurs chiens, quand et si Ockham aura par la suite un comportement plus zen. Par ailleurs, s'il apprécie l'ambiance meute de sa nounou, c'est sans doute parce que c'est sa nounou justement... ::

----------


## lénou

J'avais tendance à penser comme toi, par méconnaissance, mamandeuna. 
Un chien s'épanouit réellement auprès de ses congénères: Mais la vétérinaire et mon amie Claire qui vit au milieu de sa meute (et en a vu beaucoup passer en accueil chez elle) ont abordé le sujet: avec d'autres, le chien échange par le biais du langage canin, il discute, il conteste, il joue, il ignore aussi parfois. 
C'est l'être humain qui lui impose la "solitude forcée"
Après, il existe certainement des exceptions, mais, en tout cas, je le constate, toute proche de moi qu'était et qu'est Cahly, elle n'a jamais été aussi épanouie que depuis l'arrivée de Bosco (il lui a fallu 1 mois d'adaptation).

Effectivement Lulli, mieux vaut attendre et comprendre le comportement d'Ockham...

----------


## mamandeuna

Je pense que de ne vivre la gent animale que par meutes interposées, oriente un peu un avis sur le sujet. (on peut dire la même chose de l'humain qui vit fusionnellement sa relation avec son chien  :: ). Mes deux premiers chiens étaient très civilisés avec leurs congénères et les rencontres étaient toujours très enjoués. Ils n'ont jamais souffert de l'absence de vie en meute. Titus, franchement, est un solitaire qui n'aime pas du tout les siens. Il a subi sa meute en famille d'accueil, mais n'a pas d'interaction avec les autres chiens. Ce doit être du à son vécu et à son tempérament. D'ailleurs, dans les portraits de chiens à adopter, c'est bien précisé, chien sans autre chien. Nous avons le chien ours, j'ai nommé Titus, et le chien civil, j'ai nommé Calhy.  :: 
D'ailleurs Lénou, Calhy sent aussi ton besoin d'avoir plusieurs chiens et veut aussi te faire plaisir  ::

----------


## lénou

Oh, La miss est gagnante, crois-moi car elle bénéficie de davantage de balades grâce à Bosco, puisque mon compagnon s'implique plus (et travaille à domicile) et aussi parce que je délègue aussi plus facilement et Cahly aime taquiner, jouer, catcher et faire la commère avec Bosco entre 2.

En plus, même si je rêvais d'un 2ème, ça restait un rêve pour différentes raisons mais c'est le comportement de Cahly qui m'a perturbée justement et qui m'a incitée à franchir le pas!...

Tout ça, c'est de la faute de Cahly!!!  ::

----------


## Luli

Cela dépend sûrement énormément des chiens... Tout comme des chats, des humains : certains humains ne s'épanouissent qu'en groupe et déperissent seuls, certains autres s'épanouissent dans la tranquilité voire la solitude. Montréal et Mew Vegas (mes chats) accueillent tout nouvel arrivant félin avec plaisir et je ne les vois pas vivre seuls (ils sont ensembles, mais si l'un venait à disparaître je pense que le survivant aurait besoin d'un nouveau camarade), tandis que Dovahkiin a un jour décidé de ne plus supporter aucun autre chat que sa sœur adorée et s'est mis à attaquer violemment tous les autres, au point que je doive le replacer avec sa sœur dans une famille sans autre chat. 

Ockham semble énormément attiré par les autres chiens (et les autres animaux), il veut désespérément interagir avec eux... c'est ce qui me fait réfléchir. Mes chats ne sont malheureusement pas receptifs aux jeux avec lui, même entre eux ils ne sont pas particulièrement joueurs (ils se calinent, se toilettent, mais jouent très peu ensembles).

Je me suis même demandé si une solution ne serait pas qu'Ockham ait comme compagnon non pas un autre chien, mais un chaton / chat très sociable chiens. J'ai beaucoup plus l'habitude des chats/chatons et de leur éducation et toute ma petite famille est ok chats...

----------


## Luli

De toute façon, pour l'instant pas de questions à se poser : Ockham va passer une bonne partie du mois d'août chez sa nounou avec tous les copains dont il peut rêver (chiens dont un jeune chiot, enfant, lapin), et au retour il va découvrir un super chouette jardin cloturé pour courir à volonté et se rouler dans l'herbe sans laisse ni longe ni maman qui a peur qu'il se sauve.

----------


## Belgo78

Je sais pas si tu as vu mais ça n'a pas empêché la petite Frany de trouver sa famille   :: 

J'espère que ça va vite s'arranger pour Ockham,   ::

----------


## Luli

Ouiiiii j'ai vu, longue vie a la petite crevette ^^ a priori la SPA du coin via d'accueillir une grande croisée porte et fenêtre "bien dans ses pattes, tres bien éduquée, ok chats chiens enfants"... si elle est toujours là quand je me déciderai j'emmenerai ptet Ockham la rencontrer.

----------


## Luli

(N'est - elle pas trop jolie ? https://www.secondechance.org/animal...nouchka-777147 )

Discussion avec la comportementaliste spécialisée akitas à propos du comportement d'Ockham (les charges avec pincements des bras et tout le toutim).

En réalité c'est... normal ! juste un comportement normal d'akita en pleine adolescence. Les siens le lui ont fait, exactement la même chose, exactement au même âge.

Evidemment, comportement non acceptable donc qui doit être corrigé fermement (le comportement, pas le chien) en évitant à tout prix de le toucher/repousser pour ne pas le faire monter en excitation, plutôt regard noir, non ferme, sonore et grave à la limite du grondement, fin de la balade, et punition (isolement). 

Dans les faits, si Ockham stoppe sa transgression au premier "non" (donc s'il a juste commencé à mâcher la laisse et qu'il la lâche immédiatement), j'enchaîne avec un autre ordre de retour au calme (genre "assis") je félicite pour le assis, puis "au pied", et suite de la balade en félicitant genre "ouiiiii Ockham, c'est bien, c'est ça "au pied", bon chien". J'ai essayé hier et Ockham a continué sa balade tout fier et sans retenter de mordre la laisse.

En tout cas ce qui me rassure, c'est que ce n'est pas la manifestation d'un problème sous-jacent ou d'un mal-être.

----------


## Sydolice

Je suis allée voir les deux chiennes retraitée et très jeune retraitées d'élevage. 
Le courant est super bien passé avec les deux mais la plus âgée a beaucoup capté mon attention.
Elle est mignonne, adorable, gentille et très jolie.
Je m'étais dit que j'allais lâcher prise après la visite et n'y repenser que demain mais je ne pense qu'à elle Je suis si confuse depuis le départ de mon Urfée. Cela a été comme le deuil de trop.
Je suis si bien avec Odalie mais elle stress dès qu'elle ne me voit plus. Elle devient plus timide, ce qu'elle n'était pas du tout lorsque Urfée était avec nous.

----------


## Luli

Génial Sydolice, je suis sûre que tu prendras la meilleure décision, aussi bien pour toi que pour les louloutes  :Smile:  quel âge ont-elles du coup ? 

Ici, balade impeccable avec Ockham hier soir... jusqu'à ce qu'il pète un cable au milieu de rien et se jette sur mon bras pour le pincer / mordre et revienne à l'assaut plusieurs fois, toujours avec l'air de beaucoup s'amuser.

Il est vraiment différent de tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur les chiens : lorsque quelque chose le contrarie, il n'envoie aucun signal d'apaisement (contrairement à ce qu'il fait face aux chiens) : il pince instantanément. Idem lorsqu'il a envie de s'amuser. Et peu importe qu'il se fasse disputer/gronder/dire un gros "NON" ça ne lui fait, dans ces moments là, ni chaud ni froid. Il me regarde plutôt genre "Oui, et ? tu vas faire quoi si je refuse ?"
Il n'est pas bête, il sait très bien que lui peut me faire mal mais que je ne lèverai jamais la main sur lui...

Cela n'a pourtant pas été faute de le cadrer dès son arrivée... La plupart du temps c'est un très gentil loulou qui est tout fier d'obéir et de se faire féliciter, mais dans ces moments là, rien ne compte pour lui à part faire ce qu'il a décidé et qui l'amuse - en l'occurence, me mordre.

----------


## Luli

Du coup, j'ai posé un cadre beaucoup plus strict : il doit s'asseoir devant chaque porte et attendre mon go pour passer une fois que je suis moi-même sortie, ce genre de choses. On va voir le résultat. Ce soir sa nounou le récupère pour les vacances, ça va lui faire du bien de se défouler avec plein de chiens bien dans leurs pattes.

On verra au retour si le souci persiste. Je ne perds pas patience dans tous les cas, mais parfois c'est dur, mon avant bras n'est plus qu'un gros hématome avec des traces de coups de crocs ^^'. Si ça persiste, je vais devoir le museler le temps de pouvoir régler ce souci...

----------


## lénou

Ça sent l'adoption Sydolice!  :: 
C'est bien ça, je sens également Cahly plus confiante et épanouie aux côtés de Bosco...  :: 

Pas simple j'imagine Luli! D'autant que ton loulou atteindra bientôt les 50 kg!...
Étrange ce comportement comme ça, sans prévenir?... Cahly saute également parfois, très haut même, un véritable kangourou, et s'amuse à me prendre le bras (mais sans jamais serrer) mais c'est toujours avant le départ en balade: c'est sa phase d'excitation liée à la promenade et ensuite, une fois en route, c'est terminé.

Bon déménagement.  :: 
je vais tenter également de nous trouver une maison à acheter avec un minimum de terrain pour les courses poursuites endiablées entre les 2!  ::

----------


## lili2000

Luli, quand il essaye de t'attraper comme ça, essaye de rester bien droite, les bras le plus près du corps possible et en faisant le moins de mouvement possible. Ne pas le regarder et ne plus avancer et ne rien lui dire sauf peut-être un non une seule fois.
As quand il se calme, le féliciter gentillement puis reprendre la marche. Recommencer si nécessaire ...
Mon labrador, récupéré a un an, faisait pareil a ses anciens maîtres. Il a arrêté progressivement grâce a cette méthode ( on ignore le négatif et on récompense quand il fait bien. )
Il me faisait ml aussi mais juste parce qu'il n'avait pas appris a se contrôler ...
Bon courage

----------


## Luli

Merci Lili2000, c'est exactement ce que je fais. ça suffit déja à désamorcer la plupart des crises, mais hier non. ça va venir.

Je garde en tête qu'Ockham n'a que 7 mois, ce qui encore un age de chiot pour un akita qui sont adultes très très tard - mais particulièrement précoces sur beaucoup d'autres choses comme la propreté ou la solitude. 
Je savais que l'adolescence était VRAIMENT un age con chez cette race, mais je m'attendais à des trucs du style monter sur le canapé, ignorer les ordre ou détruire des trucs, pas tenter de me bouffer  ::  mais bon l'éducatrice m'a dit que c'était un grand classique d'ado akita, donc bon. 

On va y arriver. Muselière en dernier recours mais déjà, vêtements épais pour protéger mon bras.

Histoire de voir le bon côté des choses, j'avoue préférer un chiot peur-de-rien, un peu trop sûr de lui au point de vouloir tester son maître, qu'un chiot complètement "soumis" et tremblant à l'idée que quelque chose l'aggresse, pour qui le monde entier est menaçant. Tout indique qu'Ockham est très bien dans ses pattes, son comportement en meute, son comportement avec les enfants, son comportement avec les passants, son comportement chez le vétérinaire... 

(Juste un apparté, Lénou : je ne commente pas forcément, mais je voulais te dire que je suis le post de Cahly et Bosco presque depuis l'arrivée de Cahly, et que c'est un plaisir de suivre leur progression  :Smile:  )

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice va effectivement faire un heureux !  :: 
Lénou, 
Calhy fait comme Titus qui fait des bonds de deux mètres quand on va le sortir. Il sort alors de son rôle de composition de chien de vieux, pour faire son Royal bourbon... (Calhy fait-elle aussi des miaous-miaous ?  :: )
Luli, le post de Lénou est le plus parlant pour la vie avec plusieurs chiens.  ::  Mais elle est aussi dotée d'un courage de tous les instants...  ::

----------


## Luli

Concernant la question du deuxième chien ou pas, j'y réflechis toujours sérieusement. J'en ai discuté avec mon conjoint (même si l'adoption serait à mon nom et à mon domicile), et il arrive aux même conclusions que moi : OUI ce serait plus compliqué sur certains aspects, mais OUI Ockham semble en ressentir le besoin, OUI une chienne bien dans ses pattes pourrait vraiment l'accompagner et l'aider à grandir équilibré, OUI ça lui ferait une super compagne de jeu, OUI ça lui permettrait de se défouler et de combler ses envies de jeux en toute sécurité. Et accessoirement, OUI ça serait offrir une famille à une chienne en galère. 

J'y reflechis toujours. Cela va certainement dépendre de la rencontre ou non de LA toutoune.

Il est plus que probable que, si Nouchka n'a pas eu la chance de trouver une famille à mon retour, nous allions lui rendre visite au refuge et parler avec ses soigneurs, voire lui présenter Ockham et voir ce que ça donne entre les deux. Cela n'engage à rien, après tout.

----------


## mamandeuna

Bon bon. C'est bien d'être d'accord à deux. Ne pas oublier que matériellement, c'est une autre vie.  :: 
Je sais, je suis la seule sur ce forum à défendre le chien unique.  :: 
Rescue, oui, mais au singulier... :: 
En fait, Rescue me paie pour que je fasse de l'animation pro chien unique, et hop, l'effet est immédiat, tout le monde se rue sur une vie en meute.  ::

----------


## Luli

Mamandeuna, j'étais partie pour une vie avec un chien unique, mais je vois aussi - enfin, j'essaie, au mieux - les besoins d'Ockham... je considère qu'ils priment sur le reste.

Si mes souvenirs concernant ton petit réunionnais sont bons (?) il n'est pas du tout fan des autres chiens, si ça avait été le cas d'Ockham je ne me serais même pas posé la question de prendre un second toutou... mais là, j'ai envie qu'Ockham puisse jouer à son aise - ou juste interagir avec une copine, comme quand il est chez sa nounou, sans lui imposer de grandir en chien unique...

Et ne t'inquiètes pas, Mamandeuna. Je n'oublie rien (enfin j'essaie de considèrer tous les aspects), et quelque soit ma décision, elle sera mûrement réflechie.

----------


## mamandeuna

Luli, je taquine beaucoup. Ce qui compte, c'est que les gens et les toutous soient heureux. 
Titus déteste les autres chiens, ce n'est pas seulement son passé, c'est son caractère. Il est ou indifférent, ou agressif.

----------


## Luli

Mamandeuna, pas d'inquiétude je l'avais pris ainsi, et j'espère que ma réponse ne t'a pas semblé "sèche", ce n'était pas du tout mon intention ^^

----------


## mamandeuna

Pas du tout Luli, j'en ai vu de bien pire ici. Je ne passe que rarement, et ne vais que là où les gens sont zen.  ::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Après une nuit passée à réfléchir et une matinée sur le même mode, je suis allée chercher Lady ! La plus grande des deux.
Lady est " en essai " avec Odalie et moi pour plusieurs jours. Nous sommes en mode camping-car dans la voiture, elle va être tout de suite dans l'ambiance de la famille. 
Elle est mignonne ! Aussi foncée que Odalie est claire mais avec le même regard rempli de tendresse et d'amour.

----------


## Luli

Ouuuuh Sydolice, génial ^^ plein de bonheur avec cette nouvelle toutoune (et de caresses a elle !)

----------


## Luli

Ockham est chez sa nounou (départ demain pour les vacances, j'ai préféré le déposer avec un peu d'avance pour qu'il ne sente pas le stress des préparatifs etc), elle vient de m'envoyer une vidéo, il est en train de "gagatifier" devant son chiot de 2,5 mois. Hier il lui a fait (par sa stature) très très peur, du coup il l'a approché couché pour moins impressionner le petiot, depuis ils jouent ^^

je l'avais déja vu se mettre couché pour pouvoir jouer avec un yorkshire toy très amical de l'autre coté d'une clôture. C'était très drôle à voir, le york courait le long de la cloture et Ockham se roulait pour rester au même niveau ^^

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice, une photo !  :: 
C'est en effet mignon, les animaux qui s'aiment entre eux.  :: 
Le mien aurait fait "Grrrr", et serait retourné dans son coin à machouiller sa corde, ou mendier un câlin à ses maîtres...  ::

----------


## Luli

OUIIIII Sydolice, une photo de l'heureuse élue !

Hier j'ai eu un instant de panique... J'emmenais Ockham chez la nounou (en laisse à mon pied) et un énorme labrador a trouvé judicieux de jaillir d'une voiture garée (avec ses maitres dedans, il était pas seul) et de foncer à toute berzingue vers Ockham en ignorant complètement ses maîtres qui paniquaient et essayaient de le rappeler. Je voyais déja venir le carton (la plupart des akitas DETESTENT qu'un chien leur fonce dessus ainsi), mais même pas. Ockham avait pour une fois pas l'air de vouloir jouer, pour autant il est resté parfaitement stoïque (vaguement prêt à s'interposer si l’indélicat devenait menaçant). 

Je pense toutefois qu'il a dû lui lancer un regard noir, parce qu'arrivé à 2m de nous le chiens s'est stoppé net, presqu'avec un bruit de frein façon cartoon, et est reparti un peu piteux dans l'autre sens... sans qu'Ockham n'ait ni bougé ni émis le moindre son.

----------


## monloulou

+1 
@ Sydolice une photo please  :: 

@ Luli, Ockham maîtrise le langage des chiens  ::

----------


## superdogs

> OUIIIII Sydolice, une photo de l'heureuse élue !
> 
> Hier j'ai eu un instant de panique... J'emmenais Ockham chez la nounou (en laisse à mon pied) et un énorme labrador a trouvé judicieux de jaillir d'une voiture garée (avec ses maitres dedans, il était pas seul) et de foncer à toute berzingue vers Ockham en ignorant complètement ses maîtres qui paniquaient et essayaient de le rappeler. Je voyais déja venir le carton (la plupart des akitas DETESTENT qu'un chien leur fonce dessus ainsi), mais même pas. Ockham avait pour une fois pas l'air de vouloir jouer, pour autant il est resté parfaitement stoïque (vaguement prêt à s'interposer si lindélicat devenait menaçant). 
> 
> *Je pense toutefois qu'il a dû lui lancer un regard noir, parce qu'arrivé à 2m de nous le chiens s'est stoppé net, presqu'avec un bruit de frein façon cartoon, et est reparti un peu piteux dans l'autre sens... sans qu'Ockham n'ait ni bougé ni émis le moindre son.*


Ah mais c'est sûr ! toi tu n'as rien vu, mais le labrador si ! et les proprios de l'autre chien, dans tout ça ?

----------


## Luli

Les proprios de ce que j'ai pu voir (j'avoue que j'étais plutôt concentrée sur Ockham et le lab pour voir si j'allais devoir intervenir ou si Ockham allait avoir la bonne réaction (et il a eu la meilleure possible)) sont restés plantés là comme des poireaux à hurler paniqués pour que leur chien revienne ^^'

Faut dire qu'ils ont eu de la chance sur le coup, même sans parler d'Ockham, le chien a traversé comme une balle deux rues, si y avait eu une voiture à cet instant, plus de lab...

----------


## mamandeuna

Luli zennn, c'est passé, combien de fois on reste pétrifié quand le pire se passe... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Voilà, les papiers ont été signés. La puce est toute à moi !
Elle a tout à apprendre de nos codes mais elle est très touchante. 
Me revoilà avec une vraie famille.

----------


## monloulou

> Voilà, les papiers ont été signés. La puce est toute à moi !
> Elle a tout à apprendre de nos codes mais elle est très touchante. 
> Me revoilà avec une vraie famille.


 ::  bravo Sydolice, plein de bonheur et merci pour elle  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Une photo ! Une photo !
C'est une vraie famille de trois avec un toutou unique qui le demande  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Les proprios de ce que j'ai pu voir (j'avoue que j'étais plutôt concentrée sur Ockham et le lab pour voir si j'allais devoir intervenir ou si Ockham allait avoir la bonne réaction (et il a eu la meilleure possible)) *sont restés plantés là comme des poireaux* à hurler paniqués pour que leur chien revienne ^^'
> 
> Faut dire qu'ils ont eu de la chance sur le coup, même sans parler d'Ockham, le chien a traversé comme une balle deux rues, si y avait eu une voiture à cet instant, plus de lab...



J'aime bien l'expression...  :: 
Peut-être que maintenant, ils penseront à tenir leur chien, si la voiture est ouverte... on peut l'espérer du moins, ça ne mange pas de pain..


Bienvenue à ta nouvelle recrue Sydolice ; que l'acclimatation se passe bien, et je suis contente de ce nouveau dynamisme dans ton discours !

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice était devenue molle ?  ::

----------


## Luli

Attention photo sensible : la nounou d'Ockham a adopté un jeune chiot, et je craignais la reaction d'Ockham. Pas elle. Et....

... Et elle avait raison ^^

----------


## superdogs

> Sydolice était devenue molle ?


Non, mais elle n'avait pas un gros gros moral....

----------


## Belgo78

Ah dommage elle aurait fait une bon joujou pour ses petits chiens  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Attention photo sensible : la nounou d'Ockham a adopté un jeune chiot, et je craignais la reaction d'Ockham. Pas elle. Et....
> 
> ... Et elle avait raison ^^


C'est dingue comme ceux qui connaissent super bien les chiens on confiance de les placer direct comme ça alors que nous on hésite pendant des heures  :: 

Quel beau chien cet Ockham je crois que oui une petite soeur quand il sera prêt lui fera super plaisir  ::

----------


## Luli

Belgo78, la nounou d'Ockham est aussi FA chien pour une association donc elle en voit passer, et elle m'avait dit que vu les reactions d'Ockham avec TOUS les chiens croisés, elle avait aucune appréhension a le laisser avec le petit jeune. Je l'aurais pas cru si doux, agréablement surprise.

----------


## Luli

Le petit avait eu une grosse panique en voyant Ockham qui frôle déjà les 30kg, mais visiblement Ockham a eu la présence d'esprit d'approcher le petit en se mettant couché pour moins l'impressionner et depuis ce sont les meilleurs copains du monde. 

La nounou vient de m'écrire que le petit "victimise" Ockham, qui se met sur le dos et laisse le petit machin lui grimper dessus, le mordiller etc, en jouant extrêmement doucement.

----------


## Luli

J'ai récupéré Ockham après des grandes vacances chez la nounou ! il a adoré et été irréprochable, toujours d'une immense douceur avec le chiot. Quand je suis allé le chercher sa nounou avait descendu le chiot avec Ockham et effectivement, leurs jeux sont attendrissants : le petit merdeux y va de bon coeur, lui grimpe sur le dos, le mord, le grogne, et Ockham se laisse mollement faire en montrant le ventre.

(Je rappelle que c'est un akita, tout sauf soumis et impressionnable !)

j'ai même vu Ockham couché, agiter son pompon pour amuser le petit qui essayait de l'attraper comme un chaton.

Quand je l'ai récupéré il m'a - comme d'hab - fait une fête pas possible tout content de rentrer chez moi. Par contre depuis il se sent seul :/ il n'a plus de copain avec lui, il passe son temps le cul en l'air à inviter mes deux chats au jeu et se faire jeter... assez triste à voir  :: 

J'ai les clés de ma maison avec jardin lundi, je vais faire le déménagement progressivement, et je me dis de plus en plus qu'il serait bien qu'il n'y soit pas seul dans cette maison...

----------


## lénou

Je te comprends totalement lorsque j'observe la complicité entre Cahly et Bosco. ::  Même si ce n'est pas toujours simple à gérer, je réalise que 2 chiens ensemble sont réellement plus épanouis! 
J'adore Bosco qui va chercher Cahly, miss chipie/princesse :: , au moment du départ pour la promenade car la miss se faire désirer si je ne les accompagne pas! D'un air de dire: "allez viens copine, on y va!" :: 

Si Ockham a l'habitude de côtoyer un autre chien, je pense qu'il doit effectivement sentir un manque lorsqu'il se retrouve seul...

----------


## Luli

Demande de renseignements envoyée pour deux chiennes de la spa du coin : Ruby et Eloïse 
https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...-eloise-424460
https://www.la-spa.fr/pornic/ruby-la-douce

On va voir ce qu'ils vont me répondre, j'imagine que Ruby est trop âgée pour apprécier la compagnie d'un chiot, à voir. Eloïse est indiquée comme ok chats, chiens, et calme.

----------


## del28

oh elle a l'air toute mignonette cette petite chienne (Eloïse)  :: (pardon pour Ruby. les griffons c'est de loin mes toutous préférés)

----------


## Sydolice

Depuis que j'ai adopté Lady, Odalie revit ! Quelle belle complicité tout au long de la journée !
Je suis super contente de mon choix. Lady a presque tout à apprendre mais on dirait qu'elle a toujours été là. C'est une chienne facile qui se faufile instantanément dans les codes de la famille. Odalie lui apprend tout et elles s'apprennent des petites bêtises aussi. Mais la grande déprime de Odalie a complètement disparu. C'est génial !

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense que Ruby mériterait au moins sa chance en voyant avec Ockham, après Eloïse semble très bien aussi  ::

----------


## Luli

A moins que les bénévoles ne me disent un truc clairement éliminatoire (genre elle supporte pas la ville, elle croque les chats...) sur l'une ou l'autre, les deux auront leur chance et ça se fera selon le feeling avec Ockham.

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien le petit texte de la SPA sur Ruby d'ailleurs. Comment on peut passer devant cette chienne et se dire qu'elle est "banale" ou que son physique "rebute" ? Je suis la seule à la trouver sublime façon chienne de concours ?

----------


## Belgo78

Ca ne s'explique pas, certains chiens ne "parlent" qu'à nous. 

Quand j'ai adopté les 2 miennes, elles étaient 3 sœurs toujours fourrées ensemble, le destin a fait que la troisième aient été adoptée dans la foulée, sinon je sais pas pourquoi elle ne me disait rien(pourtant décrite comme la plus adorable des 3) et pourtant son adoptante a craqué directement dessus et elle lui correspond parfaitement  ::

----------


## Luli

Evidemment, comme j'avais décidé de prendre le week end pour réfléchir, Eloïse a été adoptée entre temps... Quant à Ruby, elle déteste les chats.

Je suis vraiment surprise par le rythme des adoptions dans cette SPA : à peine le temps de demander des renseignements ou de prévoir une visite que la chienne est déja adoptée. Enfin, tant mieux pour les animaux du coup !

----------


## lénou

> Je suis vraiment surprise par le rythme des adoptions dans cette SPA : à  peine le temps de demander des renseignements ou de prévoir une visite  que la chienne est déja adoptée. Enfin, tant mieux pour les animaux du  coup !


oui, tant mieux!  :: 
Tu trouveras ta perle!  :: 

La complicité qui s'installe entre Cahly et Bosco est de plus en plus touchante et attendrissante: pas de grandes effusions, mais ils s'apprécient de plus en plus ces deux loulous!  ::

----------


## Luli

Un peu énervée... Vous vous souvenez de Nouchka, dont j'avais partagé le profil parce que j'avais flashé dessus ?
Elle avait été adoptée en un rien de temps à la SPA - et j'étais bien contente pour elle  :Smile: 
Mais... à moins d'un sosie parfait portant le même nom et ayant le même âge...  devinez qui je viens de croiser à donner en urgence (pour cause de déménagement...) sur un site marchand ?  :: 

J'ai contacté (très calmement, rien ne sert de me braquer à part nuire à la miss) la personne qui la donne, voir si je peux la récupérer au vol.

----------


## Luli

Mise à jour : Vu les dates de l'annonce, il est possible qu'elle date d'avant son passage à la spa ^^'

----------


## monloulou

::  les gens, c'est même pas sûr que tu auras une réponse pfff. Merci pour ta vigilence  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Quand je cherchais à adopter, je passais par le Bon coin, j'avais le coeur déchiré de voir des vieux toutous de 14-15 ans, donnés comme ça pour rien, après une vie avec leurs maîtres... :: 
Mais aussi beaucoup d'annonces "bien" de gens qui cherchaient des solutions, et de bons nouveaux maîtres... :: (qui est-on pour juger la vie des gens...)
Concernant la présentation négative de certains chiens par la SPA, justement, moi c'était l'inverse qui se passait, mentionné comme invisible ou pas des plus beaux, c'était ceux là que je regardais en premier... :: 
Je vois que ta réflexion a avancé sur le sujet de prendre un 2e chien Luli. Et je vais suivre avec attention l'arrivée d'un nouveau petit heureux.  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai écrit à deux assos, concernant trois chiens : 
- Cracotte, à l'association "refuge d'alina et anda" : https://www.facebook.com/pg/RefugeDe...O&__tn__=-UK-R
Jaika, à l'adoption via l'arche d'éternité : http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...arrissage-r-sc
Tiny, également à l'arche d'éternité : http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...ale-milky-r-sc

Je n'exclue pas non plus l'adoption d'une louloute de taille moyenne, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu le coup de coeur...

----------


## mamandeuna

Je vois que tu as aussi une passion pour les petits chiens. Ils sont craquants ces trois loulous.  ::

----------


## Luli

Mamandeuna, je sais pas si c'est une question de passion sinon je n'aurais pas commencé par un veau qui atteindra peut être les 50 kg  :: 
Disons qu'avec déja un grand chien, et sachant que j'ai quand même un mode de vie très urbain avec des voyages et tout ça, je me vois d'avantage avec une petite miss en plus. Rien que pour la garde, ça a été une tannée pour trouver une nounou qui accepte les grands chiens, alors que pour les petiots il y a l'embarras du choix. Même pour les trains, les éventuels voyage en voiture, tout ça. 

Je vais voir ce qu'en pensent les assos, si elles pensent que l'une des miss aimeraient la compagnie d'un grand chien ou pas du tout. Ockham s'est déja fait en balade des minis minis potes qui adoraient jouer avec lui, alors après tout...

Ceci étant, en parallèle je vais certainement écrire à Belgo78 à propos d'Akela, la miss qu'elle a en FA, et de ses filles.

----------


## mamandeuna

L'avantage des petits chiens, c'est qu'on peut simplement tout faire avec eux... et ils ont autant de tempérament que les grands... ::

----------


## Luli

Ouaip ^^ par contre l'avantage d'un gros chien, c'est quand tu es une jeune fille habituée à se balader seule, et que tu vis dans une ville pas particulièrement safe...
 Quand y a 30kg de chien même sympa qui se balade à coté de toi, tu as une paix ROYALE. Je vois la différence quand Ockham est là ou pas. Et pourtant Ockham a plus une tête de nounours que de pitbull.

----------


## phacélie

> Ceci étant, en parallèle je vais certainement écrire à Belgo78 à propos d'Akela, la miss qu'elle a en FA, et de ses filles.




... Belgo est un garçon  ::

----------


## Luli

Phacélie :  ::  Et moi je suis... une andouille, du coup. Belgo, si tu passes par là, chuis vraiment désolée ^^'

----------


## lénou

Lol, tu me fais rire Luli! ::  
Moi aussi je pensais que Belgo était un homme!  :Embarrassment:   :: 

J'avoue que j'aime le côté chien de défense de Bosco! Surtout pour des balades en lieu isolé, et pourtant c'est Cahly qui impressionne avec son physique de mini malinoise!  ::  Bosco c'est nounours!  :: 

Personne ne peut juger mamandeuna, et la vie réserve vraiment souvent de mauvaises surprises...  ::  mais pour autant, beaucoup baissent très vite les bras et se débarrassent bien vite de leurs congénère! Mais j'avoue qu'il n'est vraiment pas évident de trouver des solutions de garde, c'est même la galère et ça n'aide pas!!! ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Belgo, je pensais que c'était une dame belge... :: 
Luli, je ne risque plus rien à mon âge. sauf qu'on me pique mon sac... ::  
Titus est un parfait chien de défense. Monsieur a été accosté par une personne mal intentionnée, il a grondé, et la personne a lâché prise. Il est petit, réactif et réagit au quart de tour. D'ailleurs, on a le profil de son ou ses tortionnaires, par un type d'individu qui le met en état de fureur.  :: 
Calhy me fait assez peur, on dirait un loup... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ben moi, je suis méga heureuse d'avoir de nouveau plus d'une chienne. D'autant qu'elles fusionnent déjà.
J'ai eu en plus Daphnée, la cocker de maman et franchement, avec trois chiens je me ressentais de nouveau vraiment moi !

----------


## lénou

Alors une petite 3ème Sydolice! ::

----------


## Belgo78

C'est mon côté efféminé   ::  

Puis c'est vrai que sur rescue on en voit plus beaucoup  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors une petite 3ème Sydolice!


Quelle bonne idée 3 c'est pas mal aussi  ::

----------


## monloulou

> ...
> 
> Quelle bonne idée 3 c'est pas mal aussi


Et il y aura toujours au moins 1 de dispo pour jouer  ::

----------


## Luli

Un peu de légereté dans ce monde de brutes : mon premier acte dans cette nouvelle maison dont j'ai tant rêvé aura été d'aller mettre à l'abri le coq des anciens proprios !

Ils m'ont appelé lundi, affolés : lors du déménagement quelques heures plus tôt, ils avaient récupéré toutes leurs poules pour les emmener dans leur nouvelle maison, ainsi que le chat... Mais "il reste un coq !!!"
Moi "mais un coq, euh, un vrai ? Vivant ?"
A ce moment j'arrive près de la maison, et un "cocorico" tonitruant et affolé retentit, genre "mes pouuuuules, où sont mes pouuuuuules, c'est une catastrophe" 
Moi "ah oui effectivement visiblement y a un coq et il est en forme"
Lui "alors je vous explique, il faudrait l'enfermer dans son poulailler"
Moi " :: " (je me voyais déja faire un remake de chicken run. Les poules je connais pas du tout)
Lui "Non mais pas d'inquiétude c'est simple ! en fait ce soir il va aller se coucher tout seul comme un grand. Refermez juste le poulailler derrière lui et ensuite on viendra le chercher"

Je me disais que ça ne pourrait jamais être si simple, mais... si ! Hier j'ai trouvé le coq couché peinard dans son poulailler, il a même pas levé la tête quand j'ai refermé la porte. ça a le sommeil lourd un coq ?  :: 

Et, parce qu'on voit trop souvent l'autre côté du miroir : lors de ma première visite de la maison, j'avais été accueillie par une gentille petite minette, les poils longs parfaitement entretenus, et la proprio de la maison m'avait demandé, l'air toute triste "oh ma pauvre minette... vous avez l'air d'aimer les chats, vous voudriez pas l'adopter ?"
Moi "bah pourquoi, vous avez un souci ?"
Elle "Non non elle est adorable, mais comme on déménage dans une maison plus petite, avec un jardin plus réduit, ça nous brise le coeur de l'emmener, ça va lui faire tellement de peine..."
Moi "Oh vous savez, les chats peuvent s'habituer sans soucis à un nouvel environnement, c'est plutôt de plus vous voir qui lui ferait de la peine, elle a l'air de beaucoup vous aimer"
Elle (les yeux brillants) "Oh vraiment vous croyez ?!! On peut la garder donc à votre avis ? Oh super !"

Je craignais un peu que ce ne soit qu'une façade et de retrouver la minette dans le jardin de la maison, mais pas du tout : lundi elle était dans la voiture de sa maîtresse venue signer, dans sa caisse prête pour le grand départ  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Depuis que Lady nous a rejoint, Odalie aboit et " garde " ... ça m'énerve un peu mais en même temps, c'est pratique, alors je la décharge de cette responsabilité mais lui laisse quand même une petite marge de manoeuvre. 
Dans les faits, j'aime que les chiennes savent que c'est moi qui gère. J'ai les épaules pour ! Mais je sais qu'en groupe, elles ont besoin d'avoir un " rôle " et apparemment, Odalie s'est donnée celui de protéger Lady. Il en était de même avec Utopia qui " gardait " sauf quand j'étais seule avec elle. C'est leur truc de chien. Cela ne doit juste pas aller trop loin. 
J'aime l'aspect convivial du cocker et le fait qu'il aime tout le monde ... Les miennes sont ainsi : elles aiment tout le monde, bêtes et gens.  ::  C'est mignon ! J'ai toujours eu des chiennes gentilles.

----------


## Luli

Vous connaissez l'histoire de la fille qui a fait le déplacement pour apporter a manger (cuisiné précédemment) et à boire à son coq squatteur histoire d'être sûre qu'il ne manque de rien ?

Les proprios n'osaient pas me demander   mais on avait tous peurs qu'il ne passe pas la nuit... 

Il était en pleine forme quand je suis arrivée, trois gros pigeons étaient avec lui dans le grand poulailler (?), je dormirai plus sereine en le sachant rassasié et desaltéré  :Smile: 

(Comme les plaisanteries les plus courtes sont les meilleurs, les anciens proprios viennent demain a la première heure récupérer Rock-o-Rico et le ramener auprès de ses poules)

Avantage de la manoeuvre, Ockham a découvert le jardin, et je crois l'avoir rarement vu si heureux, il a bien cavalé !

----------


## mamandeuna

Luli et le coq !  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon, Rock-o-Rico et les pigeons ont passé un très mauvais moment ce matin pour que leur maîtresse les mette en caisse de transport (et ont débouché les oreilles de tout le quartier ! comment un truc si petit peut faire un tel boucan ?) mais voilà, ils sont en route vers leur nouvelle vie ! et mon jardin n'a plus de squatteurs  :: 

Je pensais pas que ça viendrait si vite mais... Un peu avant d'adopter Ockham j'avais eu le coup de coeur pour la petite Masha, genre de minuscule boule hérissée de poils ressemblant vaguement à un rat mouillé, quelque part dans un refuge roumain. Le temps de parvenir à m'inscrire au forum de l'association - et, no joke, je crois que j'attends ENCORE que mon compte soit validé, six mois plus tard  - Masha était en route vers le bonheur en France, rapatriée pour une association tierce, et j'ai alors perdu sa trace. Puis bon, Ockham, blabla voilà.

Et qui que je croise sur Seconde Chance de ma région ce matin ? 

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...e-masha-784575
https://www.association-galia.fr/ani...berger-9-mois/

Petit rat mouillé ! Qui a rudement poussé ! et qui est Ok tout ! et calme ! et gentille ! 
Là pour une fois pas question de tergiverser tellement qu'elle soit adoptée entre temps : le formulaire d'adoption est parti dans la foulée  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Oh, l'adorable petite chose !  ::

----------


## Luli

Message vocal presque immédiat de la part d'une dame de Gallia qui souhaite prendre contact avec moi à propos de ma demande d'adoption "qui leur convient parfaitement"  ::  bon j'ai pas encore réussi à la ravoir mais je croise tout !

----------


## Belgo78

J'espère que ça va marcher, c'est un gros plus quand on peut adopter son coup de cœur  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

On croise les doigts Luli ! (j'adore ton nom, car je pense à Lully  :: )

----------


## Luli

Merci mamandeuna. Cela vient en partie de là en fait : je m'appelle Lucie, on me surnomme Lulu, une copine d'enfance a un jour fait une faute de frappe et nommée Luli, l'homophonie avec Lully m'a amusée et c'est resté. C'est mon nom de peintre, entre autres, depuis.

----------


## duma762000

le destin ..... quand il s'en mêle ..... "_je me vois plus avec une petite miss_..." quand le coeur parle, la raison se tait.
J'espère que tout va vite et bien se concrétiser.

----------


## Luli

Duma, boah si on compare avec un rhinocéros, on peut considérer qu'elle est petite non ? ^^

(Il est défendu de se moquer !)

----------


## duma762000

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## lénou

Whaouh, la bergère parfaite: elle ressemble terriblement au berger des Pyrénées!  :: 
Doigts et orteils sont croisés! ::

----------


## Luli

Pas encore réussi à ravoir l'association malgré mes appels. Sur un poste facebook ils précisent qu'ils reçoivent des centaines de coups de téléphones par jour. Je crains que faute d'avoir eu l'appel initial (j'ai rappelé dix minutes plus tard sans succès) ce soit déja trop tard, j'imagine que les gens doivent se battre pour une louloute de 9 mois ok tout... on va réessayer cet aprem.

----------


## jujulilas

GALIA est une super asso ! Si tu as besoin d'être recontactée et pas de nouvelle cet aprem, je peux envoyer un message à une personne qui fait le relais pour eux, et réserve plusieurs chiens pour GALIA, notamment les rapatriements urgents des chiens en Roumanie  :Smile: 

MASHA est top !!  :: 
En plus, ces chiens-là sont des amours _(bon, ils le sont tous, hein :P)_, la cohabitation devrait largement se faire  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Bah si tu connais quelqu'un de l'asso, je veux bien que tu leur transmette que j'ai bien eu leur message vocal, que je sais pas trop s'ils préfèrent que je les appelle ou bien qu'ils m'appellent, ni quelle heure ils préfèrent, que je veux surtout pas les déranger  :: 

(et qu'il n'y a rien qui presse)

----------


## jujulilas

Voilà, c'est fait, et elle devrait répondre sur ce post aussi, puisque inscrite :P

Si ça peut aider....

En tout cas, merci pour MASHA, et je croise tout _(c'est long d'attendre, surtout quand ce n'est pas confirmé ^^)_

Bon courage

----------


## Luli

Oh merci beaucoup Jujulilas ! C'est vraiment sympa !

Et bonjour, "Madame de l'asso dont je ne connais pas encore le pseudo du coup"  ::

----------


## phacélie

Elle est jolie comme tout Masha  :: , peut-être plus proche d'un briard que d'un berger des Pyrénées si elle est de grande taille.

Bonne chance Luli  ::

----------


## Luli

Merci Phacélie ^^

Masha est une roumaine à la base si elle est bien la louloute que je suppose, donc sûrement un bon gros bazar de croisements dans tous les sens, elle a peut être du Carpatin, du Mioritic... sans doute plusieurs générations de porte et fenêtres ^^

----------


## Sydolice

Alors, des nouvelles ?

----------


## jujulilas

Pour ma part, j'ai transmis, et c'est remonté jusqu'à la présidente qui vous recontactera, Luli _(merci Mouninox ♥)_

Par contre, aux dernières nouvelles, MASHA serait dominante, parait-il...

Affaire à suivre, mais moi aussi je veux des nouvelles ^^

----------


## Luli

Pas pour l'instant, je n'ose pas trop de mon côté rappeler la bénévole de peur de déranger.

Jujulilas, est-ce que tu sais si ton contact s'attend à ce que je la rappelle ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, les messages se sont croisés ^^ Dominante dans quel sens ? Envers les chiens ? Les humains ?

----------


## Luli

Je vais patienter bien calmement  ::  j'ai foncé sur mon téléphone en voyant un message vocal, sortant en trombe du bureau :
"Monsieur trucmuche, société de concergerie partenaire de votre agence immobilière, je vous appelle pour vous accompagner dans votre déménagement, blablabla"

... Meh.

----------


## beapat

> Duma, boah si on compare avec un rhinocéros, on peut considérer qu'elle est petite non ? ^^
> 
> (Il est défendu de se moquer !)


pour moi si c'est pas un dogue allemand c'est petite, alors. comme il y a plus grand c'est une petite  ::

----------


## Luli

Aucune nouvelle de l'association pour l'instant. J'imagine que les bénévoles doivent avoir beaucoup de boulot ^^ 
Je crois que j'ai été "traumatisée" par l'appel à la spa du coin et la réponse en pleine journée "ah mais si vous voulez avoir une chance de l'adopter faut venir immédiatement et repartir avec elle dans la foulée hein, on croûle sous les demandes"...

Masha avait été un coup de coeur quand elle était tout bébé, elle en est à nouveau un avec sa bouille de grande..

----------


## Petit coussinet

Jespère vraiment que cette adoption va marcher Luli, elle est superbe Masha ! Une petite roumaine en plus  :: 

Par contre il faudra demander ce quil veulent dire par elle est dominante parce que la dominance nest pas un trait de caractère donc ça ne veut rien dire. Peut être fait-elle de la protection de ressources ? Peut être a-t elle des peurs envers les humains et/ou les chiens dans certaines situations ? 
En tout cas rassure toi, elle ne peut pas être dominante envers les autres chiens tout le temps en tant que trait de caractère, elle peut par contre avoir des réserves, des façons de communiquer, protéger ses affaires etc, et elle peut encore moins être dominante envers les humains vu que la dominance entre deux espèces différentes nexiste pas ! 

Pour expliquer mes propos: 

http://1001comportements.over-blog.c...aD3ew1t6nTGoJo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jti0...X0CgrX-M94UCwA


Mais cest intéressant den savoir plus pour spécifier ce quils voulaient dire, pour que tu aies le maximum dinformations sur elle afin de mieux laccueillir. 

Bon courage à toi et bravo davoir commencé les démarches, caresses au bel Ockham qui sera sûrement très content daccueillir une copine ! Cest très beau que tu la retrouves maintenant après un coup de cur qui date un peu  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Si c'est bien la Masha de mes souvenirs, la première photo que j'ai vu d'elle c'était celle ci :

----------


## Belgo78

C'est les mêmes pattes en tout cas, pour moi on dirait un shnauzer croisé avec un berger à 4pattes.

Du coup elle devrait être un peu gardienne mais ça ne l'empêchera pas d'être adorable  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un peu comme lui :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/clody-male-2008-a-54131/?highlight=clody

----------


## Sydolice

On dirait un bébé labrit ... J'adore sa frimousse et j'espère que ce désir d'adoption va aboutir.

----------


## lénou

Du nouveau Luli?  ::

----------


## Luli

Coucou Lenou (et tout le monde) ^^ Non, aucune nouvelle, j'ai pas quitté mon téléphone du week-end mais rien, pas de coup de fil.

Je ne sais pas trop si l'asso s'attend à ce que je rappelle, je ne veux pas non plus paraître trop intrusive.

----------


## Luli

Ce que j'espère qui ne va pas poser problème, c'est que pour l'instant ma maison est... vide ! A part la cuisine et la salle de bain qui sont complètement équipées, et une table dans la cuisine, y a pô de meubles, je déménage complètement le 20 septembre mais en attendant voilà quoi.

En cas de pré-visite ça risque de faire un peu tarte.

Et en faisant le tour du terrain, il est bien complètement clos mais d'un coté la clôture est un peu basse/faible. Comme je ne comptais pas de toute façon les laisser dans le jardin sans surveillance c'est pas grave pour l'instant, mais faudra certainement que je la refasse. Je vais voir avec la mairie pour récupérer le PLU afin d'avoir les hauteurs max autorisées et voir si je part sur une meilleure clôture ou carrément sur un mur.

----------


## Belgo78

Quand on a accueilli la première, y avait que son panier et ses affaires dans la maison, ça a plutôt fait rire l'assoc. C'est pour le chien la visite toi tu peux dormir dans la baignoire, ça les dérange pas si le chien a son dodo  ::

----------


## Luli

C'est pas gentil Belgo, tu m'as fait pouffer au bureau en m'imaginant pelotonnée dans la baignoire avec plein d'oreillers  :: 
En fait en ce moment je partage mon temps entre la maison et l'appart, et je crois que je vais pas tarder à emmener les affaires d'Ockham dans la maison, pour qu'il y reste pendant mes absences de la journée. Il aura plus de place que dans l'appart et ça me fera moins longtemps à marcher pour revenir le balader le midi - donc il aura une balade plus longue le midi.

Y aura rien à part ses affaires dans la maison mais après tout, qu'est ce qu'il s'en fout, lui ^^

En gros la maison est à mi-chemin entre mon appart et mon boulot, donc je peux prendre Ockham avec moi le matin après sa balade du matin, le déposer au vol dans la maison, lui faire faire une balade le midi depuis la maison, qu'il repasse l'aprem dans la maison et que je le reprenne au passage le soir pour qu'il retourne à l'appart avec moi après la balade du soir.

----------


## Luli

Au passage une petite question : à votre avis quelle taille faut-il pour un dodo pour un chien de 50kg ?

Suite au décès prématuré de tous les paniers/coussins/matelas que j'ai pu filer à Ockham et souhaitant qu'il ait quand même un dodo, je pense passer par cette entreprise : https://www.nordbaches.com/41-coussin-pour-chien.html, et tant qu'à faire on va le faire d'emblée à sa taille adulte. Selon la réponse pour Masha je lancerai la commande d'un coussin pour elle aussi.

Vous avez un format à me conseiller ?

----------


## Sydolice

Les associations qui ne répondent pas, c'est vraiment pénible. Et très décourageant, voir blessant et frustrant. 
Celle qui ne m'a répondue que très tard pour me dire qu'ils avaient choisis une autre personne pour la petite cocker américaine de 8 ans que je désirais adoptée m'a vraiment blessée. D'autant que la chienne s'est de nouveau retrouvée à l'adoption un an plus tard, en " méga urgence avant refuge ". Bref. Je pense souvent à cette petite puce que j'aurais gardée, quelques soient les difficultés, si il y en avait eu ...
Je sais que les assos ont du boulot mais tout de même. Essaie de les rappeler encore et encore. 
Au sujet des dodos, des " nids " comme je dis, chez moi il y en a partout. Pour des filles qui dorment de toutes façons :
1 - sur mon lit.
2 - Sur le canapé.
3 - Sur le fauteuil. A deux c'est mieux, elles sont plus serrées.

----------


## Luli

Là Sydolice, j'avais eu une réponse dans la foulée de ma demande d'adoption, disant que ma candidature convenait très bien et qu'ils allaient revenir vers moi, et si j'en crois Jujulilas, elle avait fait en plus remonter vers la présidente de l'asso qui devait elle même revenir vers moi...

Mais je vais peut être essayer tout de même de rappeler.

Ockham n'aime dormir que par terre, mais bon je pense pas que ce soit top pour son dos à la longue.

----------


## phacélie

Tu le mesures quand il est couché de tout son long, je dirais, et tu rajoutes un chouilla en plus pour qu'il n'ait pas besoin de viser au mm quand il se vautre  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Je te souhaite que cela aboutisse.

----------


## Luli

Merci beaucoup Sydolice, et pour le conseil Phacélie.

Ce que j'espère c'est qu'aujourd'hui les gens seront plus interessés par la rentrée que par le refuge, et que je pourrai donc les avoir ^^
Je trouve sur le net que les plus grands coussins sont des 140x100, ça me donne une base pour demander un devis.

----------


## Luli

Toujours aucune nouvelle, j'ai essayé de rappeler le portable de la personne chargée des adoptions, mais ça sonne dans le vide. J'ai laissé un message vocal, mais bon je ne souhaite pas non plus harceler...

----------


## Petit coussinet

Et sinon pourquoi pas un matelas pour bébé/jeune enfant ? 
Beaucoup de chiens aiment commencer à dormir « en boule » et puis sétendent au fur et à mesure donc il faut prévoir assez long comme le dit Phacélie (cest peut être pour ça quil dort sur le sol parce quil a la place !).

Tu peux sûrement trouver un matelas sur leboncoin etc, attention juste à ce quil soit assez épais pour éviter quil touche trop le sol vu son poids. Tu peux même ajouter une housse lavable pour faciliter le nettoyage. 

Si tu prévois assez grand, les deux toutous pourront même dormir ensemble sils le souhaitent  :: 

Pour ma chienne jai un panier à mémoire de forme que je trouve top (et quelle aime, cest quand même le principal) mais elle ne pèse que 16 (gabarit dun border collie). Je lui laisse son ancien panier dans la cuisine (qui était devenu trop fin, elle touchait le sol), maintenant elle mange son repas dedans (elle est au barf donc elle aime sinstaller pour croquer convenablement, et comme ça elle ne traîne pas son repas partout ^^). Sinon elle a aussi les deux canapés et les lits (même si elle ny dors jamais delle même) et sa caisse de transport que je ne ferme jamais où elle se coucher et dormir. 

Cest top, surtout quand on a plusieurs chiens, de proposer divers lieux de couchage comme ça ils peuvent choisir en fonction de la température et de leurs envies où ils vont se coucher. 

Je te souhaite de recevoir une réponse très vite de lassociation pour la belle Masha  :Smile: 

Édit : Ah mince je navais pas vu que tu voulais un coussin spécial car il a détruit ses anciens paniers (mais est ce quil le fait encore maintenant quil a grandi un peu plus ?). Bon désolée du coup, en tout cas les coussins que tu as vu ont lair bien  ::

----------


## Luli

En fait, Petit coussinet, tout ce qui est textile (matelas, panier, etc) est d'emblée repoussé par Ockham pour pouvoir s'allonger à coté, et surtout, au bout de quelques minutes il est éventré et méticuleusement vidé. A priori c'est une constante chez les akitas, ils ne comprennent pas le concept de dormir ailleurs qu'au sol donc pour eux un panier ne peut être qu'un jouet à déchiqueter.

Parfois pour changer il sert de toilettes. Mais ça c'est plus trop le cas depuis qu'il n'est plus chiot.

Je ne lui achèterais plus rien en textile, c'est juste jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres et dangereux en cas d'ingestion de mousse. Soit ce coussin en bâche industrielle lui résiste/plaît, soit il restera par terre ou dans une corbeille plastique sur un plaid - si tant est que le plaid ne soit pas instantanément détruit aussi.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ah d’accord je vois ! 

J’espere que le coussin en bâche lui plaira alors ^^

----------


## monloulou

S'il préfère dormir par terre c'est qu'il n'a pas froid avec tous ses poils  :Smile: 
Voir aussi s'il acceptera le bruit que fera la 'bâche', sinon un tapis bien serré ou caoutchouté en dessous ou encore du gerflex + serviette ou drap.

----------


## Luli

J'ai tenté cette fois de joindre le téléphone du refuge, sans succès non plus, un répondeur finit par me dire qu'ils sont indisponibles...
Je vais essayer d'envoyer un mail et après on verra bien...

Jujulilas, tu as du nouveau ? Elle est toujours à l'adoption ? "Dominante" ? 

J'ai pas non plus envie de me faire "recaler" parce que j'aurais été trop insistante donc pénible ^^'

----------


## jujulilas

Au cas où, envoie un MP à Mouninox (http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/mouninox-52072/) qui pourra voir avec Dominique, la présidente de l'asso. Peut-être est-ce un oubli ? Mais c'est vrai que c'est stressant d'attendre, et je comprends ta position. On veut les avoir, mais on n'ose pas insister, on se dit que ça fait culotter et qu'ils peuvent ne pas apprécier...

----------


## Luli

T'as tout compris Jujulilas ^^
J'ai envoyé déjà mail et messages vocaux je vais laisser décanter. Si pas de nouvelles demain on verra pour un MP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



La pièce des chiens ! Ils auront accès a toute la maison en permanence en ma présence mais pendant les absences ils seront là avec toutes leurs affaires ^^

----------


## lili2000

Super lumineux mais ça ne sera pas trop chaud dès qu'il y aura  du soleil ?

----------


## Luli

J'ai vérifié lors des dernières chaleurs, ça va - il faisait plus chaud que ça dans mon appart. C'est plutôt exposé nord. De toute façon je vérifierai a la longue, il y a d'autres possibilité.

----------


## lénou

J'ai connu cette frustration puis déception à plusieurs reprises Luli, vraiment pas simple du tout, voire perturbant, même si je comprends qu'il s'agit de bénévoles aux vies bien remplies... J'espère que tu auras des nouvelles aujourd'hui... :: 
Depuis le retour d'Auvergne, Bosco boude son grand lit pliant avec matelas mémoire de forme... C'est carrelage. Mais ses frisettes ont tellement poussé!  ::

----------


## Luli

Idem Lénou, je pense qu'Ockham le tout poilu a déja assez chaud comme ça !

----------


## Luli

Bon je viens d'avoir Bérengère de l'association Galia au téléphone  :Smile: 

Visiblement Masha a été adoptée une première fois puis ramenée, elle aurait grogné / tenté d'attaquer par peur homme et chien. Elle a été un moment en pension auprès d'un éducateur partenaire qui va me rappeler pour qu'on puisse discuter d'elle, mais déjà selon lui il y a des points qui seraient irratrapables, dus a un manque de socialisation sur ses premiers mois. En tout cas, c'est une toutoune qui demanderait beaucoup d'autorité. 

Les fiches d'autres chiens m'ont été transmises. Je vais consulter ça tranquillement et discuter avec l'éducateur de Masha.

----------


## jujulilas

J'espère que tu n'es pas trop découragée suite à cette rapide présentation du "caractère" de MASHA ?
Après, même s'il y a des choses "irrécupérables", elles peuvent carrément s'atténuer et s'améliorer (sans jamais s'effacer), donc pas de panique. 

Il faudrait aussi savoir si elle a grogné ou tenté d'attraper _(c'est pas pareil du tout !)_ et connaitre également les conditions dans lesquelles ça s'est fait. Combien de fois aussi, car parfois un chien mord une fois, mais ça suffit à sa famille qui, par peur ou non connaissance de ce "type" de "caractère" de chien, décide de le ramener à l'adoption.

----------


## Luli

Découragée non, plutôt peur de ne pas être à la hauteur - mais ça c'est la discussion avec l'éducateur de Masha qui en décidera. J'en profiterai pour lui parler d'Ockham voir si ces deux là peuvent s'accorder.

(Comme je cherchais un éducateur pour Ockham ça pourrait aussi me permettre de voir si celui là tient la route  :: )

Pas eu le coup de coeur pour les chiots dont elle m'a transmis les fiches...

----------


## Luli

Ah et elle a VRAIMENT bien prévenu (grogné, puis montré crocs) avant de faire mine de mordre (non je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi ils ont insisté). Elle connaît les signaux d'apaisements donc.

De ce que j'ai compris : Masha a été adoptée par une dame possédant déja un chien (berger blanc suisse) bien éduqué, mais ce chien s'était en l'occurence éduqué très facilement, presque tout seul, et visiblement la dame n'avait pas franchement d'autorité et ne cherchait pas en avoir, ce qui fait qu'avec Masha elle s'est laissé dépassée. Elle a grogné (en prévenant) un (au moins) homme et le chien en question. Il a été évoqué que Masha se soit simplement sentie "moins aimée" que ce chien plus facile, et ait été jalouse de lui, car au refuge elle vit avec un autre chien et tout se passe bien avec.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais comme vous : un chien de 9 mois irrécupérable, j'y crois TRES moyennement.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Pour la réflexion : 
https://marieperrincomportementalist...a2lMt_MmfFc8Y4

C’est positif déjà qu’elle prévienne ! Elle est bien codée (mais peut ne plus le devenir si on ne respecte pas ses signaux, par exemple en la grondant quand elle grogne). 

Elle aura besoin de beaucoup d’observation, de quelqu’un qui lise très bien les signaux, qui puisse prévenir en arrangeant l’environnement et qui soit vraiment cohérent. Pas de cri parce qu’un jour on en a marre de son comportement. 

Méfie toi d’un éducateur qui dit qu’il faut plus d’autorité. L’éducation coercitive peut faire de sérieux ravages sur un chien peureux et la rendre vraiment agressive et effectivement irrécupérable. Je ne connais pas la méthode de l’éducateur mais cherche plutôt un éducateur en positif qui respecte le chien et donnera des résultats solides sur le long terme (et n’en fera pas une bombe à retardement en engueulant ses tentatives de communication).

Elle demandera sûrement pas mal de travail, de patience, de douceur mais aussi de cohérence, de désensibilisation etc. 

À toi de voir si tu te sens de gérer ça ! 

Bon courage, tiens nous au courant !

----------


## Petit coussinet

Comme toi, ça me paraît louche qu’un éducateur trouve que Masha est irrattrapable, alors qu’elle n’a fait « que » prévenir qu’elle était très mal à l’aise. Ça n’a rien à voir avec une morsure quand même. Mais on peut se poser la question comme tu dis de ce qui l’a poussée à bout alors qu’elle prévenait très bien. 

Ça se travaille tout ça ! 

Si tu veux contacter un éducateur certifié pro et en positif, je te conseille de contacter la Team Cap Dog (https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?i...content_filter) ou l’association Truff Academy et leur demander s’il y a un éducateur dans ta région  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Entre de l'autorité et une éducation coercitive, il y a une nuance. Personne n'a dit qu'il fallait corriger Masha à coups de tatanne ou en lui criant dessus.

Autant certains chiens peuvent sans soucis s'éduquer uniquement par le renforcement positif, autant je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de tous. Oui, certains chiens ont besoin d'autorité. Pas de tyrannie, pas de coups, pas de devenirs des esclaves serviles, mais d'avoir des limites claires, un cadre et un humain référent. Notamment les akitas. 

Parce que bon, le renforcement positif exclusif, bannir le non etc, ou les chiens qui n'ont pas la notion de leader, ça me laisse un peu songeuse lorsque mon chien est en train de me mordre le bras / sauter dessus / déchirer les vêtements parce que ça l'éclate, ou décrète qu'il doit absolument défendre toute la "meute" quitte à ne laisser approcher personne. Idem quand je lis qu'un chien "ne cherche qu'à faire plaisir à son maître". Un akita cherche surtout à faire ce qu'il veut, quand il veut, comme il veut.

J'avais éduqué Ockham exclusivement en renforcement positif depuis son arrivée, mais maintenant qu'il est ado j'ai dû introduire quelques principes vieux jeux type "ne jamais laisser le chien passer une porte en premier, le faire stopper, entrer soi même, puis l'appeler pour qu'il vienne" sur les conseils d'une éducatrice spécialisée akitas, et c'est seulement depuis qu'il redevient un minimum civilisé. Parce que pour le coup, il est presque trop sociable et sûr de lui : sans contrôle de ma part, il va voir tous les passants - et tous les chiens - leur mord les jambes parce que ça l'amuse beaucoup, attrape leurs sacs de courses pour les déchirer...

(Evidemment, je ne le laisse pas faire et Ockham n'a jamais mordu un passant ni fait de dégâts, mais je l'ai arrêté plusieurs fois alors qu'il avait déja la machoire ouverte pour choper une cheville...)

De la même façon, régulièrement, le simple fait de l'empècher de faire un truc qu'il a envie de faire (au hasard, aller jouer avec un chien qui visiblement n'en a pas du tout envie) suffit à ce qu'il se retourne sur moi et pince le poignet. Sans prévenir, rien, tchac.

----------


## Luli

Du coup, je vais voir ce qu'en dit l'éducateur, s'il semble sérieux ou non, mais le simple fait qu'il ait parlé d'autorité ne me fait pas le classer d'emblée dans les incompétents ou les tortionnaires ^^

Pour préciser : il n'a pas dit que Masha était irrécupérable, mais que peut être certaines de ses angoisses ne pourraient pas être totalement récupérées. Sa peur des hommes par exemple.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Non bien sûr, il n’est peut-être pas en coercitif  :Smile:  

Tous les chiens peuvent s’éduquer en positif, en adaptant la technique et les exercices utilisés. Après c’est à l’humain aussi d’être assez patient et de voir ce qui marche ou non avec son chien. 

On utilise aussi la punition négative (retrait de ce que le chien veut, ex : aller jouer) mais on modère son utilisation. 

Mais ce n’est absolument pas laisser tout faire !! C’est juste une façon de voir son chien, et je comprends que parfois on en ai marre et que on s’enerve (ça m’arrive aussi!). Mais ça ne devrait pas être une méthode éducative. 

Et les comportements sont des symptômes, qu’il morde et attrape peut vouloir dire qu’il n’arrive absolument pas à gérer son excitation (par exemple hein, je ne dis absolument pas que c’est le cas d’ockham). Dans ce cas, il vaut chercher d’où ça vient et travailler dessus ! Et se protéger en même temps quand même des coups  ::  Et le faire arrêter marche sur le moment mais ne l’aide à savoir comment se comporter à la place.

Oui nous sommes un guide pour notre chien, le responsable. Un guide bienveillant néanmoins, qui met son chien en position de réussite et non d’echec. 

Je ne suis pas d’accord non plus avec « un chien veut tout faire pour faire plaisir à son maître », les chiens font d’abord en fonction de leurs intérêts et envies (comme nous!), ils sont opportunistes. Mais ils sont aussi capables, en tant qu’animal social, de coopération !

Merci pour les précisions sur l’éducateur, oui regardez voir ce que vous pensez de lui. 

Je ne vous juge pas, surtout ne prenez pas mes messages précédents comme une agression ! C’est difficile de faire passer le ton par écrit, je veux être bienveillante  :Smile:  Je vous apporte tout simplement de l’information et une autre vision peut-être. Vous en faites ce que vous voulez ! Vraiment, je ne voulais pas vous blesser et vous braquer. Veuillez m’excuser !

Vous avez un très beau chien, ce n’est pas évident tous les jours d’eduquer un chiot. J’espere que ça va marcher pour Masha parce qu’elle trouvera un très bon foyer chez vous  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

En fait, j'arrive toujours à rester calme avec Ockham - ce qui n'est pas forcément évident lorsqu'un chien de 35 kg te mache l'avant bras  ::  - et oui, la première piste qu'on explore est celle d'une sur-excitation donc on essaie de l'inciter à se défouler plus y compris en mordant et attrapant (des cordes à noeud, hein, je lui fais pas faire du ring ^^), tout en lui apprenant à lâcher sur ordre. 

En parallèle, lorsqu'il pète un cable en balade et commence à me sauter dessus, j'ai de bons résultats depuis quelques jours en lançant un jouet (un noeud en corde) à quelques dizaines de cm devant nous. J'avais déja essayé de lui donner un jouet, sans résultat, mais avec CE jouet et un lancé court, ça marche. Il reporte son excitation sur le jouet, le secoue comme un prunier, et repart fièrement avec sa corde entre les dents. Au bout de quelques minutes il laisse tomber le jouet, je peux le ranger et la balade peut reprendre normalement. Evidemment je félicite quand il est revenu au calme.

----------


## Houitie

Luli je t avais mis en mp le nom d un éduc dans ton coin qui est top. L'as tu reçu? En plus elle possède un chien de la même race que le tien.

----------


## Belgo78

De ce que tu en dis je pense que pour Masha ça devrait être jouable, autoritaire veut surtout dire être ferme et cohérent. A mon avis tout va se jouer lors de votre rencontre c'est la que tu te sentiras capable ou pas  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ah bah cest top le travail mis en place. Je nhésiterai pas en parallèle à lui proposer souvent des activités masticatoires et olfactives (maintenant que tu as un jardin tu peux faire des recherches de croquettes ! La mienne adore) pour laider à se calmer et baisser son niveau dexcitation. Ça laidera à mieux gérer quand il sera excité. 

Tu rencontres quand Masha ?

Je te souhaite une bonne soirée  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Houitie mince j'avais loupé le MP ! Toutes mes excuses merci beaucoup !

Pour l'instant pas de rencontre planifiée on commence par une longue discussion avec son éducateur qui m'en dira plus. 

Je ne souhaite pas pêcher par orgueil. Si en discutant avec l'éducateur il s'avère que cette toutoune a besoin d'un humain très expérimenté pour rattraper le coup, je préfère renoncer que risquer de mal faire avec elle et pire que tout lui infliger un autre abandon...

----------


## Luli

Gros gros pleurs d'Ockham hier devant une terrasse en RDC (close de murs) : Ockham avait senti un petit chiot golden et, debout contre le mur, essayait de le rejoindre. Voyant sa bouille de nounours, la proprio du petit golden l'a hissé sur le mur. Scène vraiment touchante entre Ockham qui posait sa tête sur le haut du mur, et le petit chiot assis qui le reniflait/lèchait.

Ce week end Ockham va retrouver chez sa nounou son copain chiot l'american bully XL, ça va lui faire du bien. On croise les doigts pour que leur amitié perdure, ce sont deux races qui sont censées ne pas supporter leurs congénères de même sexe...

----------


## monloulou

::  son copain de bébé lui manque, Ockham papa poule  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Quelques nouvelles : bien avant de voir Masha, j'avais contacté l'Arche d'Eternité à propos de Tiny et Jaika. Jaika a été adoptée, longue vie à elle ^^ J'ai du coup été rappelée aujourd'hui par la responsable des adoptions de l'arche d'éternité, qui a peur que Tiny soit trop pitchoune pour un grand dadais comme Ockham et qui, vu son âge, me conseillait plutôt de partir pour un chiot dont il serait le grand frère. On a discuté assez longuement, je lui ai dit que dans les chiots fraîchement arrivés j'avais eu un coup de coeur pour Kashmir fille de Bélem. 

http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...ril-2019-r-sos

Maman Belem fait 14 kg et il semble que les petits feront à peu près le même gabarit. Comme la meilleure copine adulte d'Ockham est une chienne de 13kg ça semble un bon compromis, chienne pas trop grande mais assez pour interagir avec ma grande andouille.

En plus, clairement, vu comme Ockham est avec les chiots...

Du coup on est toutes les deux arrivées à la conclusion que petite Kashmir pourrait être la candidate idéale. Là, je vais recevoir son formulaire d'adoption, l'entretien téléphonique a déja été fait du coup, donc... je vais sérieusement y réfléchir.

----------


## Sydolice

Réflexions sages et efficaces Luli ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'on souhaite adopter un animal supplémentaire qu'il faut forcément passer par la case difficultés. La ré-éducation d'un chien est un aventure passionnante mais ça mange BEAUCOUP d'énergie. Et les chiens déteignent les uns sur les autres ... 
Je trouve que tu fais le bon choix.

----------


## Luli

En plus dans cette configuration, Kashmir arriverait par avion fin septembre donc APRES le gros déménagement. et elle aurait 5 mois donc le bon âge pour découvrir plein de choses.

Sachant que dans la configuration de la maison, vu que je suis dans une banlieue résidentielle tranquille et plus en centre ville, je vais pouvoir lui faire découvrir très progressivement la vie en ville. Et le fait de retravailler avec elle les apprentissages basiques va me permettre de les consolider chez Ockham...

----------


## Belgo78

Effectivement elle semble faite pour toi, tant physiquement par rapport aux autres que tu nous a montré et le fait qu'elle soit chiot devrait tout rendre plus "simple"vis à vis de Ockham.

Deux chiots tu vas en baver  ::  

Plus qu'à attendre que la préadoption soit étudiée, puis le plus long qu'elle arrive 1 jour = 10, quoi qu’avec ton emménagement ça devrait vite passer.

----------


## Sydolice

Elle a une petite bouille adorable.
Très largement, l'arrivée d'un nouveau chien change beaucoup de choses dans le comportement du premier. 
Il peut redevenir chiot pour un moment dans sa tête, oublier certains acquis, se comporter différemment. C'est normal. C'est l'ensemble de la famille animale qu'il faut construire avec cette nouvelle configuration. C'est une période passionnante et assez amusante.
Chez moi, mon Odalie de 15 mois se recomporte comme un chiot depuis l'arrivée de la petite retraitée. Elle remordille par exemple. Mais en contrôlant quand même complètement sa machoire. Elle aboie aussi, comme pour protéger la nouvelle venue. En balade, elle est transfigurée de bonheur. Dans la maison, il lui arrive de chercher sa place. Je dois beaucoup la câliner ( facile à faire, je L'ADORE ! ). Elle s'est un peu isolée au début mais je suis allée la chercher systématiquement et nous jouions toutes les trois puis elle avait un câlin personnalisée.
 Ma petite retraitée se montre très exclusive, c'est miss " Moi, Moi, Moi ". C'est une chienne pareillement adorable et qui a tout à apprendre. Mais elle apprend vite. 
Pour le moment, je laisse Odalie retrouver son équilibre et suis très tolérante avec les deux. Je sais qu'il nous faut un peu de temps pour assimiler tous ces changements dans nos vies, moi y compris. Je suis totalement certaine que le retour infantile de Odalie n'est que passager. Elle fait à la fois le bébé de Clara ( ex Lady ) et moi et en même temps, s'affirme en tant que chienne adulte sûr d'elle auprès de Clara qui n'a presque rien vu de la vie. 
Tu verras, former une grande famille, c'est génial. Il faut seulement rester hyper équitable et patient au début. L'amour guide souvent vers le bon choix de réaction.  J'ai hésité à adopter un tout petit bébé, ce qui me faisait très envie. Mais pour Odalie, j'ai choisi une chienne plus âgée. Ainsi, elle reste le bébé de la maison. 
Ockham va rester " le grand " ! C'est un bon choix aussi, d'autant que tu dis qu'il aime les bébés. Personnellement, je ne me voyais pas câliner un bébé devant Odalie. Tu vas voir, c'est toute une aventure. Une merveilleuse aventure. Et quel bonheur d'en promener deux !

----------


## Luli

Merci pour vos gentils messages. J'espère. Vraiment. Que ce n'est pas une grosse erreur. 

J'hésite entre l'impression qu'Ockham devrait être parfait avant d'accueillir un autre loulou, et le sentiment qu'il a besoin d'une compagne avec lui. Il EST parfait chez la nounou par exemple. Elle me le loue a chaque fois, et que c'est un vrai plaisir à vivre ce chiot.

Je vais certainement voir pour me faire aider par un professionnel (je vais contacter celui dont Houitie m'a envoyé les coordonnées) de façon régulière, histoire d'avoir un regard extérieur sur l'évolution des deux, être sûre de ne pas faire de grosse erreur.

----------


## flomyspra

Elle est super jolie ton coup de coeur de l'arche : Kashmir, je l'avais remarqué aussi quand elle est arrivée au refuge. Vraiment très mignonne.
J'ai eu un seul chien pendant 1 an et depuis, j'en ai eu d'abord 2  juste après avoir gardé la chienne d'une copine car mon chiot de 10 mois était trop triste quand la chienne de mon amie est partie. Donc je lui ai pris une compagne 2 mois après puis 6 mois après j'en ai pris un 3ème sans que ce soit vraiment prévu, je l'ai pris en FA puis finalement il est resté et depuis, j'en ai toujours eu 3. 3 c'est beaucoup, je reconnais même si je m'éclate et que ça me convient parfaitement bien. Un jour peut-être, je reviendrai à deux mais je ne m'imagine plus avec un seul. Je pense que j'en aurais toujours au moins 2, pour eux, c'est trop trop bien. Ils jouent beaucoup ensemble, surtout quand ils sont jeunes.
Et notamment quand j'avais pris ma deuxième, les 2 étaient très jeunes, un an toutes les 2, ça avait permis à Feeling ma première chienne de passer beaucoup de son énergie avec Dolma la deuxième. Pour moi, c'était pas plus compliqué avec 2 car les louloutes se défoulaient beaucoup en balade, à jouer et du coup Feeling me sollicitait moins le soir à la maison pour que je joue encore avec elle. Je pense même que c'était plus reposant d'avoir les 2.

----------


## Luli

En fait j'avais remarqué en premier lieu Belem la maman. Entre autres parce que j'adore son nom, j'ai pu croiser quelques fois ce navire mythique et plonger sur l'épave de son sister ship. Et puis son look. 

Mais d'après la responsable des adoptions - et j'approuve, Belem est épuisée, a été une mère courage pour ses 4 chiots et aspire plus à trouver un coin de coussin tranquille pour se reposer au calme qu'un autre chiot, surtout immense ^^

----------


## Luli

Bon, j'ai contacté la comportementaliste suggérée par Houitie - qui a un akita, et qui visiblement en a un autre parmis ses clients, elle habite dans mon coin et peut venir à domicile voir Ockham, on fera certainement un bilan dès que nous serons installé, et si niveau financier je peux l'assumer, je vais essayer de travailler avec elle et Ockham (et Kashmir un jour ?) de façon très régulière. 

Avec le recul, je me suis retrouvée trop seule avec Ockham quand je n'ai plus osé aller avec lui à l'école du chiot vu le comportement de l'éducatrice à son égard, même si j'ai travaillé beaucoup avec lui de mon côté (et qu'il semblait avancer comme sur des roulettes) le fait d'être sans regard extérieur m'a laissé un peu démunie à ne pas savoir si tel ou tel comportement était signe d'un gros malaise ou juste d'un chiot qui "fait le con". Je serai plus sereine en étant accompagnée.

----------


## Sydolice

Keep cool Luli, Ockham est encore très jeune et certainement future puce aussi. Tout comme nous, nos amis chiens ont toute la vie pour apprendre. Personnellement, je laisse les chiots avoir leur vie de chiot sans trop les solliciter au début. Ensuite, on travaille. L'important étant qu'un chiot ou un jeune chien se sente bien dans sa tête, aimé et encadré. Je ne suis pas non plus allée ni dans un club ni à l'école du chiot avec Odalie parce que dans tous les cas, j'avais plus d'expérience en matière de cynophilie que les éducateurs. La seule fois où j'ai laissé manipuler Odalie, le type a réussi à la faire tomber d'un obstacle d'agility !!! Ce qui ne serait JAMAIS arrivé avec moi. Mais bon, je travaille avec mes chiennes dans différents domaines depuis très longtemps. On travaille donc au calme et à notre rythme. Qui est cependant plus rapide que dans un club. 
Pour ma part, j'ai toujours ressenti un certain bouleversement interne avant d'accueillir un nouvel animal. C'est une décision tellement importante et qui change toute la vie pour très longtemps. Pour les miennes, j'ai toujours fait le bon choix !  ::  Et si il avait des choses à travailler ou pour ma part, à m'accoutumer, nous avons toujours fini par trouver une magnifique harmonie. 
Avec les chiens et chiennes en accueil, le plus souvent définitif, ça a été aussi. Ce sont des aventures de vie avec un nouvel être qu'il faut inclure et qui doit s'inclure lui aussi. Les chiots sont confiants de nature et aiment tout le monde, c'est plus facile. Moi je les materne beaucoup, comme les bébés chats. 
Tu vas avoir une belle petite troupe !

----------


## Luli

Sydolice, je comprends tout à fait que tu aies pu te passer de pro, mais je débute. Ockham est mon premier ! Et même si j'avais lu tout ce que je pouvais avant, entre la théorie et la pratique... 

Ockham grandit, il devient de plus en plus difficile à contrôler si ce n'est pas par l'éducation - et il remet en cause tout ce qu'il a appris pitchoune ! C'est parfaitement normal, il devient ado, je ne lui en veux pas du tout. Simplement, hier par exemple il a décidé qu'il ne voulait plus marcher au pied (alors qu'il ne tirait plus du tout depuis des mois), et s'est mis à tracter comme un fou, jusqu'à presque s'étouffer sur son collier plat. Bah à 40kg de chien, je le maîtrise à peine. Idem quand il décide subitement - alors qu'on croise des chiens sans soucis depuis toujours - qu'il veut se jeter sur un qui est à 20 m de lui et ne lui prête aucune attention. 

Pour notre sécurité à tous les deux, il faut absolument que je reprenne le contrôle.

----------


## Luli

En tout cas, la demande d'adoption est remplie pour la petite Kashmir, la comportementaliste est jointe, on fera un bilan dès qu'Ockham se sera un peu posé du déménagement. Elle m'a envoyé ses tarifs, et c'est bon, je pourrai me permettre de la voir régulièrement.

----------


## mamandeuna

J'ai suivi avec beaucoup d'angoisse, l'adoption prévue de Mascha, chienne dominante avec passé un peu compliqué. :: 
 Je suis rassurée de voir que tu t'es arrêtée sur un chiot. Franchement, je pense que c'est mieux.  ::  Je revoyais l'aventure un peu compliquée des deux loulous de Lénou se reproduire... :: 
Par contre, je reste complètement opaque et sceptique sur le fait de vouloir plusieurs chiens, à part y consacrer sa vie. Je me vois pas bosser, vivre, partir en vacances, vivre en ville dans un appartement type de grande ville (petit  :: ) et avoir deux chiens. Je ne me vois pas gérer une meute et me prendre la tête de faire la place pour chacun.  ::  Le lien avec le chien pour moi reste unique, et pour la complicité qu'on y trouve, et du plaisir à intégrer son canin dans sa vie.  ::

----------


## Luli

Mamandeuna, chacun son truc, personnellement c'est "vivre en ville dans un appartement type de grande ville (petit)"qui me rend complètement opaque et sceptique  ::  même avec juste un poisson rouge ^^

Blague à part, j'y ai passé 9 ans soit la totalité de ma vie d'adulte pour l'instant, et Paris a failli me rendre dingue. Ici je suis toujours en ville, mais toute petite, avec une maison refaite à neuf et un jardin, je vis à 10min a pied de mon boulot au lieu d'1h de métro, je vois le ciel, je sens le vent, et je vais à la mer à pied. En 20 minutes de marche ça y est chuis en vacances à la plage ! Tous les matins en allant bosser je vois des hérons, des libellules, des ragondins, toutes sortes d'oiseaux. Je vis à pied. Même le bus je le snobe. 

Si je veux voyager la gare TGV est à 8min à pied.

Et le pire c'est que ça me coûte moins cher qu'avant  :: 

Tous les gens autour de moi ont l'impression de vivre dans un endroit médiocre, sans grand prestige, et je me demande si je suis la seule à réaliser toutes les qualités de l'endroit.

----------


## Sydolice

Luli, il est tout à fait normal que Ockham passe par la période de remise en question à l'âge qu'il a ! C'est preuve de bonne santé mentale.  ::  Tu dois " tout simplement " revenir au tout début de l'apprentissage, comme tu l'as fait quand il était très petit. Récompense-le de la même façon, surtout par la voix et le contact physique. Le ré-apprentissage de chien ado va énormément plus vite que l'apprentissage du chiot. Les deux premiers symptômes de cette période sont qu'ils remettent en question deux comportements acquis : le assis et la marche en laisse. Généralement, ils font mine de ne rien entendre. C'est totalement normal !
Généralement, ce qui cloche c'est que les maître sont hyper patients avec les bébés et plus du tout avec les chiens plus grands. Il faut au contraire se montrer douce et patiente mais méga, hyper, giga déterminée. Le " assis ", c'est assis, même si cela doit prendre 10 minutes. Et une fois assis, les tonnes de compliments sont de rigueur. Peu à peu, les choses reviennent comme avant.
Pour la marche au pied, le mieux est de s'arrêter lorsqu'il tire, ce qui signifie de tout reprendre ! Il faut oublier pour un temps les longues promenades en laisses. Elles doivent redevenir une période d'apprentissage où le chien doit rester concentré. Il sait, de toutes façons, mais essaie de tenter une autre approche en laisse, le plus souvent en tirant comme un dingue. Tu dois imaginer qu'il n'a jamais su ni jamais appris et reprendre comme avec un tout petit bébé. Sauf que ça va aller beaucoup plus vite. Il ne fait pas exprès de remettre tout ceci en question, il suit simplement des changements internes qui s'accompagnent de ce genre de symptômes. 
Dans un famille canine, c'est généralement le moment où la mère chien essaie de détacher ses grands chiots d'elle-même. Ils doivent alors devenir autonomes et trouver une façon de se gérer tout seul. 
Comme maman humaine, nous ne faisons bien sûr pas ça, au contraire, on pense parfois qu'ils ne nous aiment plus ou moins.  :: 
Recommence tout très patiemment et tu vas retrouver un chien sage et réceptif. 
Tu verras qu'il y aura d'autres moments de remise en question dans votre vie commune. Tu as raison de t'en occuper, avec un professionnel puisque tu le sens comme ça mais le secret est de recommencer les exercices du début en pensant bien aux récompenses, ce que beaucoup de personnes oublient. Ils crient et c'est le début des problèmes.

----------


## mamandeuna

Tu es une fille de la campagne. :: 
 Ici, à deux pas ou dix minutes de métro, j'ai le fleuve, les parcs, la forêt, les collines. Et la ville, sa vie, tout sans voiture. Les ragondins, ils sont au grand parc à côté, à 2 mn à pied de la Seine, et les hauteurs de la forêt au dessus du fleuve, et le Parc dessiné par Le Nôtre de l'autre. Si je ne craignais pas de perdre mon réunionnais, je traverse le parc, les hauteurs, trois villes, tout ça à pied sur des km et des km de nature.  ::  :: 
La petite ville j'y ai vécu jusque l'âge adulte. Non merci. Sans avoir conduire on est mort. Et en vieillissant, tu as tout pour te faire soigner. Tu peux même vivre sans jamais connaître tes voisins, dans un anonymat total. Pour qui a connu la vie en village, c'est le pied... :: 
J'ai toujours eu un chien en appartement, un chien de ville.  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Mamandeuna, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les risques que représentaient le fait d'accueillir une jeune chienne avec déjà un passé qui pouvait laisser supposer d'éventuelles difficultés. 
Parmi mes amis-amies à chiens, certaines ne jurent comme toi que par la relation avec un chien unique. Mon amie comportementaliste ne jure que par ça. 
Personnellement, je suis restée avec Urfée seule après la mort de Candille et avant l'arrivée de Odalie, seulement 4 jours et elle et moi avons déprimées à fond.
Lorsqu'elle m'a quittée le 16 juin dernier, Odalie a déprimé à son tour et a commencé à avoir des comportements de craintes incontrôlés. J'avais souvent pensé que j'étais mûre pour un seul chien mais je ne trouvais plus ma place et surtout, Odalie était bien trop sollicitée ! Dès que Clara ( Lady ) nous a rejoint, j'ai retrouvé mon équilibre et Odalie aussi. Quand Daphnée, la cocker de maman, s'est jointe à nous pour quelques jours, j'ai littéralement adorée avoir de nouveau 3 chiennes ... comme avant. Je me mettais par terre avec elles dans les bras en leurs disant : " toutes les trois, toutes les trois ". Bien sûr, mon coeur se souvenait de mes 3 chiennes, toutes décédées l'an dernier. Mais c'était si bon.
Pour le moment, nous restons à 2 chiennes, moi et Lulu la vieille chatte recueillie en février mais je pense retourner à trois chiennes dans un futur plus ou moins proche. Clara a tout à apprendre, et tout comme Ockham, Odalie doit beaucoup ré-apprendre. Je ferai leur rentrée la semaine prochaine, comme pour mes élèves.  :: 
Il me semble que les chiens non uniques sont moins sollicités émotionnellement et donc plus sereins. Ils doivent partager donc se montrent plus proches et surtout, ils ont une ENORME vie inter active avec leur compagnon ou compagne canine. Que ce soit en balade ou lorsque nous nous absentons. Et ça, c'est bien pour eux.
Pour nous aussi c'est plus sympa. Si l'un ne veut pas jouer, il y a l'autre. Pareil pour les câlins et toutes les inter actions. Le chien unique peut se lasser de toutes ces sollicitations. C'est une lourde responsabilité. 
A deux, c'est mieux pour tout le monde.

----------


## Luli

En fait, j'ai trouvé LA petite ville où on peut vivre sans savoir conduire (la preuve !).

Mais oui, née dans un village, ça a pas dû aider pour Paris. Ici je trouve que c'est le meilleur compromis, je peux vivre comme une parisienne sans les inconvénients !

Sydolice, je suis d'accord avec toi, je sais bien que c'est normal. Un peu pénible, parce que c'était quand même beaucoup plus reposant de lui apprendre la marche en laisse quand il faisait 8kg que de recommencer quand il en fait 40. Hier j'ai eu très peur pour lui, même en m'arrêtant pour qu'il revienne et en l'appelant doucement il tirait tellement fort sur la laisse qu'il s'est fait mal, il commençait à avoir une respiration sifflante. Un ami marchant avec nous a même cru que j'utilisais un collier étrangleur. 

Là où je voudrais surtout voir avec l'éducatrice, c'est pour le fait qu'il soit "réactif" (?) aux chiens croisés en laisse, mais c'est à géométrie variable. Des fois il va marcher pendant une heure en pleine foule, ne réagir sur aucun chien à part pour aller les bisouiller joyeusement, et des fois il va se mettre à aboyer et vouloir se jeter sur lui pour un chien qui est à 20m et s'occupe pas de lui.

J'essaierai bien de travailler ça en le faisant revenir au calme et en donnant une friandise s'il reste bien calme quand le chien passe, mais pas moyen : une fois qu'il a vu le chien il est en transe, n'entend et ne voit plus rien d'autres. Je ne sais même pas s'il veut l'attaquer ou jouer avec, mais il est dans un état d'excitation tel que si je le touche il peut me pincer sans s'en rendre compte.

Tout le reste du temps il est nickel avec les chiens. Et la nounou me dit qu'avec elle - et ses chiennes - il n'a jamais ces réactions et se désinteresse des chiens croisés, laissant le soin aux chiennes plus âgées de réagir ou non.

----------


## Luli

En gros je sens bien qu'il cherche beaucoup sa place, son rôle. Je sais que c'est une phase cruciale pour lui, pour son développement. C'est justement parce que je n'ai pas envie de faire de bêtises dans ce moment clé que je voudrais me faire aider. Ockham mérite d'être accompagné au mieux.

----------


## duma762000

toujours avoir en tête que c'est un akita. En grandissant il se rapproche de ses caractéristiques génétiques. Les akita ne sont pas réputés pour être sociables avec les autres chiens surtout des mâles. Je ne sais pas s'il est castré mais cela peut aussi énormément jouer, surtout à son âge.

----------


## Sydolice

Sa nounou le promène dans les mêmes conditions que toi ? 
Ceci dit, nos toutous se comportent d'une façon avec nous, d'une autre avec Pierre et d'une troisième avec Paul. 
Maintenant, il n'habite pas à demeure avec sa nounou non plus. Enfin, tu as parfaitement raison de te soucier qu'il se comporte bien.

----------


## Belgo78

Tu as bien raison de vouloir te faire aider, y a des petits trucs qu'on ne peut pas voir parce qu'on vit tous les jours avec eux et le comportementaliste à en plus l'air très bien  :: 

Deux chiens ça permet aussi de distraire l'autre pendant les rencontres chez nous la moins timide va au devant et l'autre comme ça prend le temps d'analyser et venir tranquillement vers le chien ou la personne.

Enfin je pense que tout va bien se passer et que tu auras deux supers chiens d'ici quelques semaines  ::

----------


## Houitie

Je suis contente que tu puisses aller la voir! Elle bosse comme l éducatrice de mes chiennes et la mienne m à aidé à en faire de petites perles! On peut beaucoup aimer son chien,connaître l éducation sur le bout des ongles, mais ce sont nos chiens et nous ne sommes pas objectifs... On peut aussi ne pas tout voir. Bref se faire aider est pour moi faire preuve d humilité ! On ne peut pas tout connaître et les conseils à travers un écran sans voir le chien, ses signaux, l environnement,  l attitude de la maîtresse... C est juste n importe quoi et dangereux!

----------


## Luli

Duma, il est castré ^^ et oui je reste consciente de ses caractéristiques d'akitas. Pour autant les akitas sont éduquables, et je voudrais juste lui apprendre a rester calme quand on croise des chiens, surtout quand le chien est trois rues plus loin.

----------


## Luli

Hier, balade avec Ockham : j'ai l'impression que le "noeud" du souci, c'est la surexcitation. Petit Ockham semble encore avoir du mal à gérer ses émotions parfois. On a fait une longue balade, parfait au début, il marchait bien au pied, il tirait à peine et revenait dès que je stoppais, je l'ai bien félicité, c'était impeccable, un vrai plaisir. Après on a rejoint des amis, il a cajolé tout le monde, pas de soucis. Il était tout heureux de voir plein de monde. 

Quand on a quitté les amis en question et repris la balade, là il m'a refait une "crise", à m'attraper les mains sauter etc, il m'a fallu plusieurs minutes pour ramener son attention sur le jouet et qu'il arrive à se défouler dessus. Je suis resté calme, pas de soucis, et je l'ai félicité une fois revenu au calme - la balade a pu reprendre.

Je vais profiter du week-end pour l'emmener courir et jouer dans le jardin de la maison, un endroit safe où il ne risque pas de fuguer pour suivre un autre chien. Je lui ai pris plein de nouveaux jouets de toute sorte, des balles et un ballon - j'ai remarqué qu'il adore les ballons, il est tout fou quand il voit des enfants jouer avec à la plage. Y avait des ballons à 2€ au bazar du coin, j'en ai profité ^^

J'en parlerai avec l'éducatrice, mais mon hypothèse est que son environnement chez la nounou est suffisamment stimulant (des chiens avec qui jouer, une enfant etc) pour qu'il évacue en permanence son excitation par des interactions et n'ai donc pas ces moments de "trop-plein"

----------


## phacélie

Ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ce qu'il se passe chez les chiens ados soit la même chose que chez les humains : une impulsivité qui serait dûe à des raisons biologiques, les systèmes inhibiteurs du cerveau n'étant simplement pas encore arrivés à maturation.
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/sant...box=1567072468

----------


## Luli

Phacélie, c'est fort possible oui  :Smile:  en tout cas, ça lui fera pas de mal de courir un peu et qu'on partage une séance de jeu sans stress, sans longe, sans laisse, sans que je doive être sur mes gardes. J'en profiterai aussi pour travailler le rappel.

 Z'avez une idée de friandise super appétente et pas trop mauvaise pour sa santé ? Jusqu'à maintenant j'utilisais ses croquettes, mais pour le rappel faut que je sorte le grand jeu  ::  pour un akita c'est VRAIMENT pas évident de revenir, alors faudrait que la récompense quand il le fait soit VRAIMENT un truc chouette.

----------


## Belgo78

Perso en récompense suprême c'est le fromage je leur en donne peu donc c'est vraiment un truc à part.

Sinon chat ou chien le jeu est toujours profitable pour les faire progresser  ::

----------


## Luli

Merci Belgo ^^ c'est toi Mirko sur le forum de l'arche ? J'ai vu que ma demande pour Kashmir avait été notée, j'ai transmis tous les docs.

----------


## Belgo78

Oui oui c'est bien moi  :: 

Là ta demande doit être en cours d'étude ça prend quelques jours le temps que chaque responsable de l'assoc donne son avis et qu'ils puissent se joindre, ... 

Je ne suis que membre donc je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il en est, pour samba ma première ça avait mis près d'une semaine, surtout que j'avais mal répondu au questionnaire  ::

----------


## Houitie

Pour les récompenses tu as plein de viandes séchées chez action ça marche hyper bien

----------


## lénou

J'avais une super recette de cake au foie pour Utah mais je n'ai jamais retrouvé la recette...
Bon courage avec ton ado. ::

----------


## monloulou

> J'avais une super *recette de cake au foie* pour Utah mais je n'ai jamais retrouvé la recette...
> Bon courage avec ton ado.


Trouvé sur le net, ça y ressemble ou pas ?
https://www.baikasblog.com/2011/09/liver-cake.html

----------


## lénou

Oh oui, super, merci monloulou, c'était le must pour ma Utah!
La miss qui m'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs après son adoption point de vue rappel, a ensuite passé les 11 années suivantes quasiment toujours détachée avec un rappel parfait!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

la petite sera rapatriée pour toi ?

----------


## Luli

Si ma demande d'adoption est validée oui, elle sera dans le prochain  (par avion).


Sinon, petite photo d'Ockham envoyée par la nounou qui était venue le sortir avec des copains chiens :

----------


## Sydolice

SUBLIME " petit " bonhomme ! Le héros de ce post qui semble bien se ressentir comme tel ...  ::

----------


## Luli

Hier, longue balade avec Ockham et franchement, il a été top. On a croisé des tas de chiens du bichon au terre-neuve (dont beaucoup de mâles entiers) aucun souci, après concertation avec leur humain, Ockham les saluait de façon nickel, reculait juste si le chien en face le recadrait mais sans monter lui-même en pression, de très petits enfants (respectueux et avec la maman derrière qui leur montrait comment se présenter à un chien et comment le caresser) et idem, il s'est laissé faire de bonne grâce, bref je retrouvais le chien détendu de d'habitude. Un vrai plaisir.

----------


## monloulou

Ockham a le bout de langue en forme de coeur  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ou de nonos  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  j'y avais pas pensé

----------


## Luli

Hahaha, c'est vrai ça ^^ 

Hier je me suis fait violence pour aller promener Ockham sous une pluie battante bien froide, en me disant que j'étais une maîtresse responsable qui lui offrait la balade dont il avait besoin pour se sentir bien dans ses pattes malgré le mauvais temps...

Arrivé à mi-balade, je le vois tout mouillé me lancer un regard dépité, genre "J'ai vraiment été si vilain que ça Maman ? Je suis puni c'est ça ?"

... Ok ptit gars, message reçu, on rentre au chaud  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Je ne connais pas de chiens qui aiment patauger sous la pluie. Pauvre Ockham, si ce n'est pas de la maltraitance ça.  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai cru qu'il serait malheureux sans balade ^^' le temps est changeant très rapidement là où je vis. Généralement en décalant la balade de quelques dizaines de minutes j'arrive à esquiver les grosses pluies et les pluies fines le dérangent pas. Mais là il a flotté dru de 7h à... ce matin. 

Faut dire que Môôôsieur Ockham aussi, c'est tout un cirque pour faire ses gros besoins : pas question de faire dans le jardin intérieur, nooooon. Ni dans la rue devant l'immeuble, faut aller loiiiiin, et puis attention, pas n'importe où, faut que l'endroit soit très bien choisi, que l'heure soit adéquate, qu'il y ait un peu de monde mais pas trop non plus, de la pelouse mais pas trop haute, ni trop tondue, ou alors pas de pelouse des fois, que la lune soit descendante, les astres alignés et que Saturne soit en Verseaux. Sinon il se retient jusqu'à en avoir mal au bide et des gargouillis.

Donc forcément, quand il pleut, j'ai pas de solutions magique pour qu'il puisse se soulager sans se mouiller  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout à fait Una, ma précédente chienne. En plus, il ne fallait pas de vent, ça la stressait.  :: 
Titus, pas de problèmes, il est toujours dans l'urgence... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Il y a beaucoup de chiens qui ont du mal à faire la grosse commission lorsqu'ils sont en laisse. Les miennes courent au loin quand elles vont faire mais en laisse, elles n'aiment pas trop.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ben là on serait mal parti si Titus refusait de faire ses besoins en ville sans laisse... ::

----------


## lili2000

Et si tu lui mettais un manteau imperméable ? Ça aide certains ...

----------


## mamandeuna

40 kg, un manteau taille XXL  ::

----------


## Luli

Lili, ah mais c'est pareil quand il est au sec xD 

En temps normal son pelage l'isole bien. Là ça pleuvait particulièrement fort...

----------


## manoe

> J'ai cru qu'il serait malheureux sans balade ^^' le temps est changeant très rapidement là où je vis. Généralement en décalant la balade de quelques dizaines de minutes j'arrive à esquiver les grosses pluies et les pluies fines le dérangent pas. Mais là il a flotté dru de 7h à... ce matin. 
> 
> Faut dire que Môôôsieur Ockham aussi, c'est tout un cirque pour faire ses gros besoins : pas question de faire dans le jardin intérieur, nooooon. Ni dans la rue devant l'immeuble, faut aller loiiiiin, et puis attention, pas n'importe où, faut que l'endroit soit très bien choisi, que l'heure soit adéquate, qu'il y ait un peu de monde mais pas trop non plus, de la pelouse mais pas trop haute, ni trop tondue, ou alors pas de pelouse des fois, que la lune soit descendante, les astres alignés et que Saturne soit en Verseaux. Sinon il se retient jusqu'à en avoir mal au bide et des gargouillis.
> 
> Donc forcément, quand il pleut, j'ai pas de solutions magique pour qu'il puisse se soulager sans se mouiller


 ::

----------


## Luli

Pour l'instant pas de nouvelles de l'association pour Kashmir (ce qui est très certainement normal) par contre je viens de voir un point qui m'inquiète : je viens de voir que le prochain rapatriement a lieu le 30 septembre, soit... un lundi  :: 

J'ai dit que je pouvais venir sans souci à Roissy CDG vu qu'un train y va, mais enfin... en semaine, je bosse... à chaque fois que je voyais des rapatriements comme ça, c'était toujours le samedi histoire que le nouveau venu s'acclimate pendant le week end, pas le lundi... Et là ce n'est pas DU TOUT certain que je puisse poser un jour de congé, je suis complètement hors délai.

----------


## Belgo78

C'est normal que tu n'aies pas eu de réponse y a eu un voyage hier et un aujourd'hui. 

Pour son arrivée des solutions existent comme quelqu'un qui accueille le chien en attendant que tu puisses venir le récupérer.

Aujourd'hui sont très occupées, mais demain n'hésite pas à appeler   :: 

En fait c'est souvent la semaine pour les bénévoles c'est plus simple.

----------


## lénou

Eh bien moi je connais une miss réunionnaise qui ne craint pas la pluie du tout ni le froid et un chien d'eau qui n'aime pas la pluie: cherchez l'erreur!  ::

----------


## Luli

Première journée pour Ockham dans la nouvelle maison. Beaucoup plus d'espace que dans mon appart, même en le limitant à une pièce. Il avait l'air un peu perdu ^^' je lui ai mis ses jouets et ses gamelles histoire qu'il comprenne que c'est chez lui, mais bon.

----------


## Sydolice

ça va venir vite ! Il va bientôt se sentir complètement chez lui. Finalement, la petite arrive quand ?

----------


## Sydolice

Il y a un post pour Kashmir dans les chiens à adopter. Finalement, c'est un petit garçon ou une petite fille ?

----------


## Luli

Normalement une fille. Mais vu la date du post ils n'avaient pas encore eu ni ma proposition ni le sexage des chiots a mon avis

----------


## Luli

Pour l'instant j'attends de savoir si ma demande est acceptée, déja.

Bon, Ockham a pas du passer une bonne matinée... lui qui fait jamais d'anxiété de séparation et à qui je n'ai même pas eu besoin d'apprendre la solitude s'est fait pipi dessus devant la porte vitrée par laquelle j'étais sortie. Je n'ai évidemment pas grondé, il a juste eu de grosses félicitations quand il a fait dans le jardin ce midi. Pauvre petit père, il a dû avoir peur de plus me revoir... On a joué ensemble ce midi, et j'ai refais une courte absence histoire qu'il comprenne que je reviens toujours. Pour l'instant, le jardin ne l'intéresse pas à moins que j'y sois. ça m'étonne vu qu'en balade il aime bien marcher loiiiiiiin et tout explorer sans trop me calculer, là il ne quitte pas mon pied.

----------


## Belgo78

Pas facile d'attendre, je pense que l'assoc est débordée, y a pas mal de demande d'adoption d'un coup, tant mieux, mais chaque dossier est étudié un par un, du coup ça prend beaucoup plus de temps pour la réponse finale, mais je pense qu'elle ne devrait pas tarder  ::  

Je pense que tu as très bien réagit pour Ockham, les nôtres ont aussi beaucoup plus de mal en fin qu'en début de semaine avec nos absences ...

----------


## Luli

J'ai eu un appel de la dame chargée des adoptions, j'ai essayé de la rappeler sans succès, j'aurai peut être plus de chance demain ^^

----------


## Belgo78

Je croise tout, je vois pas trop ce qui coincerait mais on sait jamais   ::

----------


## Luli

Peut être les absences (2*4h avec une pause et promenade le midi) mais bon c'est assez courant quand on travaille. Ou la faible hauteur de la clôture mais il est évident qu'ils ne sortiront pas sans longe dans mon jardin tant que je ne l'aurai pas rehaussée et a priori remplacée par un mur.

----------


## Belgo78

Les absences ne me semblent pas un problème(on en a bien plus), pour la clôture p-e des précisions qui te seront demandées mais bon c'est sûr qu'avec Ockham tu n'auras pas le choix  :: 

Je comprendrai pas trop un refus catégorique vu comme tu t'occupes d'Ockham et le soin porté à ta recherche  ::

----------


## Luli

Au passage hier soir Ockham avait passé une bonne aprem dans son nouvel espace, bu et mangé, il est allé faire ses besoins dans le jardin quand je lui ai ouvert a mon retour. Puis il a gambadé et beaucoup joué, il était visiblement soulagé par rapport au midi. 

Par contre il etait claqué pendant la balade du soir, comme s'il avait marché 10km. Du coup on l'a fait courte et il s'est endormi profondément sitôt rentré. Je pense que son coup de stress du matin l'avait épuisé.

----------


## Luli

Dossier accepté pour Kashmir, elle va arriver le 30 ! Lundi je vais faire une demande pour poser une journée de congé, et selon soit j'irai la chercher directement soit on va essayer de trouver une FA en RP ou a Nantes et j'irai la chercher le samedi suivant.

----------


## Belgo78

Trop génial, c'est vraiment la petite puce qu'il te faut ::  

Pour le reste je m'en fais pas, à chaque fois y a des solutions(surtout que beaucoup d'arrivées ce jour là)  ::

----------


## Luli

Chuis toute flippée maintenant xD c'est pas faute d'avoir cogité en amont pourtant, d'avoir prévu la gestion des deux, d'avoir contacté l'éducatrice pour m'assister etc... et d'avoir déjà géré un chiot. Mais bon on se refait pas ^^

Bon maintenant faut que je prévois les premiers jours. J'avais une question d'ailleurs : j'avais trouvé moitié/moitié de sites etc recommandant :
- de sortir le chiot toutes les deux heures même la nuit pour les besoins histoire qu'il ne soit pas en échec
- de ne surtout pas sortir le chiot en cours de nuit pour lui enseigner le bon rythme tout de suite et qu'il comprenne qu'il doit apprendre à se retenir. Évidemment ne pas disputer en cas d'échec. 

Pour Ockham j'avais poursuivi la méthode qu'il avait depuis sa naissance à savoir faire des nuits complètes avec une alèse pour quand il ne tient plus. Quand il faisait dehors je faisais la fête, quand il faisait sur l'alèse je restais neutre, quand il faisait dedans hors de l'alèse je disais non et le sortais. Mais je sais que cette méthode - même si ça a très bien marché pour Ockham - n'est pas conseillée car confusante pour beaucoup de chiots. Quand Ockham s'était senti suffisamment mûr il avait boudé l'alèse de lui même, mais c'est Ockham quoi.

----------


## lénou

Whaouh, 2 chiots, bravo à toi!  :: 
Je ne peux malheureusement te conseiller sur ce point...

----------


## duma762000

Certains chiens ne comprennent pas trop le "dedans" "dehors". Pour mes toutous, je n'ai jamais mis ni alèse ni journal. Dehors c'est les félicitations enthousiastes (même encore maintenant), quand pipi dedans, je nettoie sans rien dire. Par contre quand ils font dehors, je dis le mot "pipi" ou "popot" et à force ils assimilent le mot et l'action. Ensuite je les sors systématiquement après le repas en leur disant le mot et ça marche bien. Par contre chacun a eu son rythme, ça a mis plus ou moins longtemps selon les chiens (tous adoptés adultes).

----------


## Belgo78

Je serai plutôt partisan de la deuxième méthode  :: 

Ce qui me surprend avec les miennes c'est que c'est venu tout seul à partir du moment ou elles se sont attachées à la maison(mise à un peu la garder), maintenant quand elles ne peuvent se retenir elles ont trouvé l'endroit le plus simple pour nous( devant la cheminée ou y a pas de parquet).

Normal que ça t'angoisse, ça ne passe que quand on a la petite boule de poils dans ses bras  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Moi, mes chiots je les ai toujours sorti la nuit au tout début. L'essentiel étant d'arrivée à zéro accident, même je dois pour cela me lever plusieurs fois. Mais Kashmir n'est plus non plus un tout petit chiot, c'est surtout les tous petits petits qu'il faut sortir énormément. 
Si je peux te rassurer, la veille et le matin avant de donner ma réponse pour Clara, j'étais totalement stressée, paniquée même : " Est-ce la bonne compagne pour Odalie et moi ? ", " Ai-je raison de prendre une chienne retraitée ? ", " un cocker anglais ? " ... 
Toutes ces questions ont totalement disparu dès que Clara a été là ! Elle a été comme une évidence, comme ayant toujours fait partie de la famille. 
J'ai déjà eu deux chiots avec Utopia et Urfée et ça a été GENIAL ! Elles partageaient tout et ressentaient tout pareil. J'adorais les regarder inter agir. Tu vas vivre la même chose.

----------


## Luli

Vous me rassurez, tout le monde, merci  :Smile:  je me trouvais anormale à ressentir de l'angoisse...

Quand Ockham est arrivé j'ai eu un blocage de 24h, une forme de terreur existentielle. Je voyais cette boule de poil devant moi, qui allait dépendre de moi à chaque seconde, et le "déclic" ne se faisait pas. Je faisais tout ce qu'il fallait (lui donner a manger, à boire, des caresses, je le sortais, je lui proposais des jouets) mais en pilote automatique, et terrifiée. Ockham lui était paniqué par le trajet et restait prostré là où je le posais, comme une peluche passive. Je crois qu'il s'est rendu compte de ma présence, lui aussi, au bout de 24h. Et puis très vite on s'est decoincés tous les deux.

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, c'est normal. L'arrivée d'un animal ou d'un nouvel animal change la vie à tout jamais. On n'est plus un ou une, on est toujours deux. Ou trois, quatre, cinq selon le nombre qui partage notre vie. Vu l'ampleur du " truc ", il est plutôt sain de paniquer un peu.
Pour Clara, j'étais si mal en moi que je reprochais à Urfée, qui venait de me quitter, de m'avoir mise dans cette situation d'obligation de choix. Mais dès la première heure avec ma nouvelle chienne, j'ai su que j'avais fait le bon choix.
Et aussi, je m'étais fait la promesse que quelque soit le choix que je ferai ( j'avais 4 possibilités ), une fois ce choix fait, je me mettrai en harmonie avec lui, quoi qu'il se passe ou pas. Mais je n'ai eu qu'à me réjouir car Clara a beaucoup réparé pour Odalie et moi, ce que la mort de Urfée nous avait laissé de stress, de chagrin et d'incompréhension. Bon, maintenant il faut toujours partager mais très largement, Odalie et moi sommes largement gagnantes avec l'arrivée de Clara.

----------


## Belgo78

Pareil pour Samba, j'ai complètement buggué à l'aéroport en la voyant et je me souviens pas de son premier jour  ::  Le deuxième oui, je m'étais endormi dans le canapé et elle m'avait réveillé avec une grosse léchouille puis ne m'a plus lâché d'un coussinet pendant 3 semaines  :: 

Pour Doïna je ressentais pas grand chose avant je l'avais choisie parce que la plus proche de Samba, du coup aucun stress, par contre dès que j'ai ouvert sa cage gros coup de foudre et je l'ai amenée direct à la voiture pour qu'elle se sente en sécurité.

Celle qui m'a le plus stressé c'est Akela, comment faire avec 3 chiens ?, F.A j'y arriverai pas, ... du coup à l'aéroport j'ai même pas réussi à mettre son harnais et je suis parti sans dire aurevoir  ::  

De toute façon ça se voit aux arrivées tout le monde est sur une autre planète  ::

----------


## Luli

Je me souviens bien du premier jour d'Ockham, par contre littéralement aucun souvenir de comment il a appris la marche en laisse. Lui apprendre à ne pas tirer oui, aucun souci ça je me souviens, mais comment il a commencé à me suivre en laisse, mystère. Le black out total.

(D'ailleurs j'avoue ma plus grosse bourde avec mon petit Ockham : je l'ai emmené très tôt faire de longues balades. Sans jamais le forcer, il était tout content au contraire, mais c'était trop pour ses articulations. J'avais bien retenu qu'il ne devait pas faire de sport, sauter ou monter d'escaliers mais j'avais cru que la marche tranquille en ville ne comptait pas... je pensais socialisation donc il a bouffé du km et je pensais faire pour le mieux en plus ! J'ai ajusté dès que j'ai su )

----------


## lénou

Oui, cet état est bien normal! Idem pour moi: les 1 000 questions, les "est-ce que j'ai bien fait?", "est-ce que je vais être à la hauteur?", "est-c'qu'il ou elle va être heureux(se) avec moi?", puis, une fois chez nous, tout se met en place naturellement et la fébrilité disparaît!  :: 
Tu vas t'adapter sans t'en rendre compte.  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'interviens aussi, pour te rassurer, c'est normal, et signe qu'on se pose les bonnes questions, de se sentir un "brin" angoissé(e). 
A chaque nouvelle arrivée de chien, je suis ailleurs dans ma tête.. j'ai bien fait ? est ce que je vais l'aimer ? est ce qu'il va plaire à mon actuel ? est ce qu'il va me saccager la maison ? est ce qu'il/elle connait la propreté? est ce que ... est ce que...

Et une fois là, la magie opère..comme une évidence ; oui, c'est le chien qu'il me fallait..

Et comme on les aime, comme on a longuement réfléchi, comme on sait que de toutes façons, on s'adaptera, on éduquera, on sera patient(e)s, bienveillant(e)s, les choses se mettent en place, et un beau matin, on se surprend à avoir les larmes aux yeux, en regardant ce chien, qui il y a encore quelques jours/semaines/mois, était bien loin de faire partie de notre univers quotidien. Et qui est devenu indispensable...

Il y a de jolies adoptions en ce moment, sur Rescue...

----------


## Nyunyu

Luli, J’habite et je travaille à côté de CDG, si jamais ca peut te dépanner  :: 

Maison, jardin, 2 chiens, 3 chats et 2 poules par contre  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Bien parlé Superdogs !

----------


## Belgo78

Avec ça devant toi je crois que tu vas fondre en 5 sec et Ockham en 2  ::

----------


## Luli

Dites, j'ai pas osé poser la question à l'association, mais... vous croyez qu'il serait possible de la renommer ? J'avais choisi le nom dont je rêvais pour ma future chienne depuis très longtemps...

----------


## superdogs

J'ai renommé tous mes chiens, sauf Alma, qui connaissait vraiment très très bien son nom.
Pour Estrella, j'ai juste abrégé en Strella...

Gringo, ex Klain, l'a très bien vécu, sans aucun souci, il avait deux ans environ

Ta puce est encore jeune, à mon avis, il n'y a pas d'inconvénients

----------


## lénou

Aucun souci, j'ai renommé Belle qui est devenue Cannelle puis Guinette maintenant nommée Cahly! Pas de changement pour Utah et Bosco.
Aucun problème d'adaptation pour Cannelle et Cahly!  ::

----------


## flomyspra

Bien sûr que tu peux. Les miens qui viennent de la même association, je les ai renommé.

----------


## flomyspra

Et en plus, tu n'as pas à craindre que Kashmir connaisse bien son nom car ça doit faire à peine un mois qu'elle a ce nom. 
Mais même sinon, ils apprennent très très vite leur nouveau nom même ceux qui l'ont depuis longtemps au refuge. Ma chienne Dolma s'est appelée Valère pendant 10 mois et Lhotse s'est appelé Lawson pendant 1 an et demi mais ils ont très très vite réagit à leur nouveau nom.

----------


## Sydolice

Ma Clara s'est appelée Lady pendant presque 4 ans. Mais Odalie et Lady, ça fait Dali et Ladi, beaucoup trop proche. Les chiens sont des êtres vraiment très intelligents, Clara a compris son nouveau nom en une soirée ! 
C'est l'intonation la concernant qu'elle a perçu. N'importe quel nom de deux syllabes de ma part lui faisait tourner la tête.
De toutes façons, Kashmir est un nom de refuge. Au milieu du groupe, elle ne peux y répondre correctement à mon avis. 
Comment veux-tu l'appeler ? De toutes façons, un nom s'impose dès lors que l'on vit avec l'animal. Parfois on se fixe sur un nom avant mais dès qu'il est avec nous, ce nom ne lui correspond pas. Peut-être parce qu'il correspond à l'image que l'on se faisait de lui et pas à lui vraiment. Le nom du " vrai " devient évident.

----------


## Luli

Je comprends  :Smile:  mais dans ce cas là, vous en aviez parlé avant à l'association ? Pour lui signaler que la louloute changeait de nom ?

----------


## Belgo78

Aucun problèmes à en parler avant, ça peut p-e permettre de faire les papiers avec le bon nom directement  ::  

En plus kashmir c'était quand elle était encore un mâle  ::  (je rigole c'est juste un quiproquo qui a fait penser que c'était un mâle)

----------


## Sydolice

Tu peux en effet en parler avant à l'association mais tu peux aussi garder cela pour toi pour le moment.

----------


## Luli

J'avais toujours une idée du nom de mes animaux avant de les adopter ^^ Ockham était une évidence, ainsi que Baron (feu mon premier chat) et Mew Vegas et Montréal, mes deux chats. 

On m'a des fois reproché de ne pas avoir donné un nom japonais à mon akita d'ailleurs, mais bon. J'aime bien les noms originaux, pas forcément uniques, mais qui ne sont pas les noms standards donnés à tous les chiens. Qui ont une histoire forte pour le maître. 

J'avais pensé à Balafenn, un mot féminin breton signifiant "papillon". Suffisament distinct d'Ockham, Montréal et Mew Vegas...

----------


## mamandeuna

Attend qu'il soit arrivé pour le renommer. Peut-être que tu trouveras que son prénom lui va.  :: 
J'ai laissé à mes deux chiens recueillis leurs prénoms. Pour moi, c'est obligatoire de respecter leur passé. Evidemment, non, si le prénom est ridicule.  :: 
Titi n'aurait pas eu de prénom, je l'appelais Shiro. Titus empereur romain, lui va très bien pour battre le trottoir de la ville italienne... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Parfois, je réagis comme Mamandeuna si l'animal ne possède plus rien qu'un nom ! Paméla, qui avait tout perdu est donc restée Paméla parce que lorsqu'elle est arrivée chez nous, elle n'était vraiment plus rien du tout au'une loque. Je lui ai donc gardé son joli nom. 
Dans tous les cas, c'est l'énergie de l'animal et notre relation qui détermine son nom. Odalie devait s'appeler Ortense depuis des mois mais en la voyant je me suis écriée " Odalie " ! J'aime toujours autant le prénom Ortense mais Odalie est Odalie.  :: 
Ceci dit, Balafenn, c'est incroyablement joli comme nom. J'adore les 3 pieds. Et papillon, c'est féminin et léger. C'est un très joli choix. 
Nous sommes l'année des P, au cas où ...

----------


## manoe

Il existe deux écoles : garder le nom  qui avait été attribué à l'animal en considérant qu'il fait partie de  son vécu et de son histoire ; ou bien attribuer un nouveau nom qui  symboliquement représente le point de départ de cette vie nouvelle qu'il  va désormais partager avec nous. Une assistante vétérinaire me confiait  récemment qu'elle avait toujours changé le nom des animaux qu'elle  avait adopté car, dans le cas d'un vécu malheureux voire de négligence  ou de maltraitance, la consonance du nom restait à jamais liée à un  épisode douloureux du passé ; changer de nom permettrait à l'animal de  se reconstruire en quelque sorte. Elle a ajouté que pour un de ses  chats, le changement de nom a permis à l'animal de sortir d'un  abattement voire d'un état dépressif directement lié à son vécu. 

J'avoue  être dubitative mais qui sait... Toujours selon elle, c'est l'animal  qui choisit son nom ; il faut tester différentes syllabes et consonances  et se fier à celle à laquelle il réagira et s'appropriera. Là encore, je ne fais que la citer...
Quoi qu'il en soit, sympa et original balafenn même si perso je préfère les noms en deux syllabes

----------


## Luli

Bon, j'ai eu des précisions, Kashmir arrive lundi 30 a 21h30 à CDG. A cette heure aucun train ne me permet de rentrer chez moi... 

Niveau jours de congés a priori j'en ai plus et en plus on est en surcharge niveau boulot donc c'est mort ce serait refusé.
Des bénévoles pourraient la garder en FA jusqu'au mardi ou mercredi mais le problème est identique.
La responsable adoption propose d'aller la chercher puis de la ramener a Reims (a mes frais, ce qui est normal), pour que je vienne la chercher à Reims le samedi. Et chez elle donc toujours le souci de "j'arrive a la gare et après". Faut que je regarde niveau trains, je vais galérer si je dois faire un changement a Paris avec la louloute en cage dans le metro. Jusqu'a CDG y avait pas ce souci...

----------


## Nyunyu

Luli, je suis la si besoin.
Si la petite est OK chiens et n’essaie pas de tuer les chats, je peux te la garder, ou tu peux rester dormir chez nous lundi soir si besoin  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Tu n'as pas de voiture Luli ?

----------


## Luli

Ni le voiture ni le permis Sydolice, je vis, travaille, voyage en transport en commun et à pieds ^^ 

En tout cas ça me touche énormément, Nyunyu je ne peux pas te dire mais vu qu'elle n'a que 4-5 mois j'imagine qu'elle est ok tout, c'est mon premier chiot de refuge roumain, un grand plongeon dans l'inconnu. Rester dormir le soir n'arrange pas mon souci (sinon j'aurais pris un hôtel) : aucun train ne me permet d'être au boulot a l'heure le lendemain. Il n'y a que le samedi que je peux rejoindre Paris - ou ailleurs.

Belgo m'a proposé en MP de venir chercher la toutoune et de me l'avancer jusqu'au Mans samedi (super facile pour moi à rejoindre en train, ce serait vraiment cool !!!!) 

En fait ce que je veux en train c'est esquiver Paris, parce qu'il y a forcément changement de gare et que bon, le métro pour un chiot de 5 mois qui débarque tout juste c'est bien plus raide que le train. Ça secoue ça bouge y a des milliers de personnes qui passent, sans compter la galère pour transporter la cage de transport dans les escaliers. Ockham avait eu du mal et lui il tenait dans une valise de transport qui roulait...

----------


## Petit coussinet

Un petit mot pour dire que je suis très contente que l’adoption ait été accepté Luli  :Smile:  

Je me dis toujours « et un de plus de sauvé, un de plus qui bascule vers le bonheur ! »  :: 

Elle va être super bien chez toi, un gros copain avec qui elle pourra jouer, les copains chats, la super maison et une humaine attentive à tous ses besoins  :Pom pom girl: 

Bravo pour cette adoption, je vais suivre ce sujet attentivement, c’est mon rêve d’accueillir un deuxième chien (ce sera un deuxième roumain probablement vu que je pars pour mes études 6 ans la bas...) donc c’est super interessant de suivre ceux qui l’ont fait !

----------


## Nyunyu

Bon alors les solutions sont la, tout va bien aller  :Smile: 

si jamais tu as besoin en dernière minute, tu as une garde avec l’option gare de Roissy CDG  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je "bloque" ma solution, je pense que toute façon j'aurai été aux arrivées voir Flavia, fille d'akela et probablement Akina ma filleule. Y a beaucoup d'arrivées deux mains en plus  ne seront pas de trop  ::

----------


## Luli

Nyunyu, Belgo, franchement merci infiniment, je vous en dois une maintenant ^^
Petit coussinet, ça me touche énormément merci  :Smile:  je suis pas sûre d'être à la hauteur, mais je me suis bloquée le budget les premiers mois pour que l'éducatrice passe m'aider à la maison/en balade 2h par semaine - une heure consacrée à accompagner Ockham dans son adolescence, une heure consacrée à aider Kashmir/Balafenn dans sa découverte du monde. Je me dis qu'ainsi accompagnée, je peux rendre les deux heureux. 
Je suis rassurée par le fait qu'elle connaisse les akitas (l'un d'eux partage sa vie), ce sont des chiens qui "agacent" facilement leurs éducateurs avec leurs réactions très différentes de beaucoup de chiens.

----------


## mamandeuna

Tu as bien de la chance Luli. On a du nous même renoncer à un petit réunionnais, qui était en FA à l'autre bout de la Seine et Marne. Deux trains et un bus. Mais il ne connaissait pas la laisse, on y connaissait rien en chien traumatisés. Donc, on n'est pas allés le chercher... :: 
Tu n'auras pas eu cette malchance. 
Par ailleurs, chapeau, gérer un grand chien, bientôt un chiot, tout à la fois sans voiture et en province, je ne pourrais pas.  :: 
Je sais ce n'est pas le sujet de cette discussion, je digresse, je digresse, je crois que tout le monde attend l'arrivée du petit.  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ce serait trop dommage que ça échoue pour si peu, puis je vais kiffer de la garder pendant 4 jours   :: 

Comme ce n'est pas la mienne je pourrai lui apprendre toutes les bêtises que j'interdis à mes filles  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> Ce serait trop dommage que ça échoue pour si peu, puis je vais kiffer de la garder pendant 4 jours  
> 
> Comme ce n'est pas la mienne je pourrai lui apprendre toutes les bêtises que j'interdis à mes filles


.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Luli, je suis la si besoin.
> Si la petite est OK chiens et nessaie pas de tuer les chats, je peux te la garder, ou tu peux rester dormir chez nous lundi soir si besoin


J'adore ce site pour ça
Merci

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, c'est une super attitude. Bravo et merci à toutes les deux.

----------


## Belgo78

De rien je suis tout(e) ravi(e) de pouvoir aider  ::  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> De rien je suis tout*(e)* ravi*(e)* de pouvoir aider


 ::

----------


## Luli

Ahaha, c'est pas moi cette fois !  :: 
Bon merci infiniment Belgo, demain matin j'ecrit a la responsable pour lui dire que tu peux la garder en FA et le jour J je serai a la gare du Mans avec le vary qui va bien ^^

Elle prendra pas le métro, non c'est vraiment parfait. (Bon elle aurait été en cage de transport mais vla le bordel.

Maintenant faut que je lises tout, sur l'apprentissage de la solitude chez le chiot (les akitas ne connaissent pas vraiment l'anxiété de séparation, ou plutôt ils sont comme les chats : une fois qu'ils se sentent chez eux et qu'ils ont compris que quand tu t'en vas tu finis toujours par revenir, ça leur va) la cohabitation entre les chiens et les protocoles de présentation...

----------


## Petit coussinet

C’est super d’avoir une éducatrice, ça va énormément t’aider ! 

Je te laisse un très bon lien sur l’apprentissage de la solitude (tout son site est super): https://hund.fr/actualites/apprendre-la-solitude/131/

Et un lien sur un concept très intéressant et méconnu en éducation canine : https://www.cynotopia.fr/zen-relax-l...alme-implicite (je suis une grande fan de cynotopia, elle écrit des articles très intéressants que je t’invite à lire  :Smile:  ). 

C’est vraiment trop chouette que Belgo puisse te la garder (Belgo ne serait pas entrain d’équilibrer la troupe par hasard ? Maintenant qu’il a 4 chats il lui faut un 4ème chien  :: ). 

J’aime beaucoup Balafenn, j’aime les noms qu’on n’entend pas tous les jours ! 

Tu dois être très impatiente, Balafenn le serait aussi si elle savait qu’elle allait enfin avoir sa famille !

----------


## Belgo78

Non non balafenn ira bien chez luli  :: 
Elle sera habituée dès le premier jour à rester seule, elle aura une pièce que pour elle pour son petit séjour, j'y installerai le kennel et verrai en fonction de sa première nuit ( qui sera courte) si je le ferme ou pas, parfois ça les rassure. 
Je ne la laisserai pas seule avec les filles mais je leur présenterai quand même. 
J'essaierai  de l'habituée à la laisse dans le jardin.
L'avantage c'est que je pourrai voir son comportement et conseiller Luli sur les bon choix dès l'arrivée de Balafenn dans sa maison  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai envoyé mon bulletin d'adhésion en expliquant la solution que tu proposes Belgo. Merci encore infiniment. Elle va juste être dans les meilleures conditions possibles, je trouve ça juste incroyable...

----------


## Petit coussinet

La puce aura fait un très long voyage, et surtout elle aura vécue toute sa vie avec dautres chiens ça risque dêtre un peu brutal si elle est laissée seule tout dun coup non ?
Pas moyen Belgo, si elle pleure et que tu la sens angoissée, de la mettre avec tes chiennes (mais en kennel, ou encore mieux en enclos !)? Avoir un contact avec des chiens peut beaucoup la rassurer, elle qui a toujours vécu en groupe ! 
Quand Aska était bébé, elle cherchais beaucoup le contact avec les autres chiens, mais quand je vois les vidéos delle au refuge en Roumanie où elle dormais avec 10 chiots, je me disais quelle avait eu des liens beaucoup plus forts avec des chiens quavec des humains pour linstant ! Elle était complètement perdue au début, je lai installée dans ma chambre pour dormir et donc jamais un pleur ou une angoisse. Jai pu lui apprendre lindépendance et la solitude tranquillement et aucun problème  :Smile:  

En plus elle sera avec Ockham à lavenir, donc elle aura tout le temps dapprendre à aimer (bon cest peut-être un grand mot) la solitude. Noublions pas que cest un bébé ! 

Bon tu verras en fonction de son comportement, cest possible quelle soit juste épuisée et quelle dorme comme un masse, mais je voulais juste te partager ma réflexion  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'aurai un peu tendance à penser comme Petit Coussinet, si je me réfère à l'attitude de Alma, à son arrivée. Elle commence depuis peu à prendre son indépendance vis à vis de son pote/référent/grand frère/protecteur/...Gringo

----------


## Petit coussinet

En tout cas j’ai hâte de voir les photos de Ockham et Balafenn ensemble  ::

----------


## Luli

Je sais que quand la nounou d'Ockham a eu un nouveau petit chiot de 2.5 mois, autant elle a testé tous les chiens qui devaient venir en garde pour checker s'ils étaient ok chiots, autant elle n'a jamais eu le moindre doute concernant Ockham et l'a mis directement avec son chiot

"J'ai pu voir Ockham plusieurs mois il est nickel avec tous les chiens et n'insiste jamais, si y a bien un chien en qui j'ai confiance pour le laisser avec un chiot c'est bien Ockham"

Le chiot a eu un instant de terreur en voyant cet enorme machin tout joyeux, mais Ockham a réussi à l'apprivoiser en l'approchant couché (avec la classe et l'élégance d'un asticot qui convulse mais bon)

En ce moment il y a un chiot dans l'immeuble, Ockham pleure pour aller le voir. 

J'avoue que je réflechis à laisser Balafenn dans la même pièce qu'Ockham dès son arrivée, quitte à passer par une grande cage. Ockham avait une très très grande cage quand il était petit, je peux peut être la recycler en enclos à chiot. (la pièce où ils seront est sécurisée, prévue justement pour ça)

Les laisser en liberté dans la même pièce (sécurisée) ça me semble dangereux au début, ou pas ? 

Je lui prendrai bien un dodo mais Ockham va le détruire au bout de 5 minutes (pour lui un dodo c'est comme une peluche, c'est un jouet), faut que je trouve une idée. J'avais pensé à un truc comme ça :

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...e_chien/732594

----------


## Belgo78

C'est surtout le premier jour, je pourrai pas trop surveiller l'Entente vu l'heure d'arrivée. Après si tout est ok le mardi soir là je verrai. Les filles sont hyper sociables tout chien mais on sait jamais  ::

----------


## lénou

Quelle jolie chaîne!... :: 

La chance: un éducateur qui peut venir 1 fois par semaine!
Bosco est pénible en laisse en ce moment: il tire, chouine, voire aboie. Il aime tellement courir, mais à certaines heures, impossible de le lâcher et en plus la durée des jours diminue. :: 
Il faudrait que je travaille tout ça mais le temps manque parfois et comme je dois anticiper mon week-end à Paris, par exemple, beaucoup de travail aujourd'hui... + la chasse qui reprend et Cahly qui panique... ::

----------


## superdogs

> Le chiot a eu un instant de terreur en voyant cet enorme machin tout joyeux, mais Ockham a réussi à l'apprivoiser en l'approchant couché (*avec la classe et l'élégance d'un asticot qui convulse mais bon*)



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Luli

Lénou, je compatis, Ockham est un peu galère en laisse en ce moment, selon les environnements... 

Autant il y a quelques temps je pouvais le balader partout, autant maintenant ça devient pénible : s'il y a des gens, il tire pour aller les voir, s'il y a des chiens, il se jette littéralement sur la laisse pour courir à leur rencontre, et dès que la lumière décroît un peu il passe en mode parano et aboie sur tous les gens croisés.

Sans compter que dans l'appart, il fait de la garde excessive, si les volets sont ouverts il hurle dès que quelqu'un est à une fenètre en vis à vis, et même en fermant les volets il suffit que quelqu'un passe dans le couloir de l'immeuble en pleine nuit pour qu'il se mette à aboyer. il se tait sur ordre mais le mal est fait, je vais finir par avoir des plaintes des voisins, heureusement que je déménage...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il me tarde qu'on soit installé dans la maison et que l'éducatrice puisse venir pour m'aider à faire le tri entre les comportements à travailler qui seraient signe qu'Ockham a mal compris un truc, et les comportements qui sont juste dûs au fait qu'il est en plein âge con ^^

----------


## Sydolice

Rassurez-vous les filles, ça fait toujours ça quand ils se " détendent ", qu'ils se sentent vraiment chez eux. 
Au début, Clara marchait toujours au pied, très craintive dès qu'elle tirait un peu. J'aime que mes chiennes marchent au pied mais pas avec cet air de crainte et je n'ai donc jamais réagit. Du coup peu à peu elle s'est enhardit et maintenant tire comme une folle.
Je laisse faire encore un peu car elle peu encore avoir des petits moments de crainte mais nous allons bientôt travailler cela. D'une autre façon mais elle ne tirera de nouveau plus. Mais dans la détente cette fois je pense. 
L'autre chose c'est que à deux, ils tirent BEAUCOUP plus. Pour être devant et le premier ou la première. Pour les valoriser il faut parfois les reprendre tout seul et les inonder de compliments. 
Ockham va encore plus tirer avec ta puce Luli !  :: 
Pour les présentations, je ferais simple : tout le monde ensemble et moi mine de rien, prête à intervenir si besoin mais sans le montrer. Et pour la première nuit : tout le monde avec moi dans la chambre. A partir de là, on partage tout, alors je commence toujours tout de suite. Chez moi il n'y a jamais eu de cage et il n'y en aura jamais !!! Je m'arrange pour gérer sans contentions.

----------


## Belgo78

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que la petite aura l'odeur du refuge, ce qui avait fort déplu a Samba lors de l'arrivée de Doïna, ça plus un petit déparasitage à prévoir avant de les mettre ensemble.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Pour le chiot, j'avais posé la question à l'éducatrice que je voyais car je lui expliquais mon projet d'adopter un deuxième chien un jour (je penche plutôt sur un adulte bien dans ses pattes mais pourquoi pas un chiot). Elle m'a expliqué que si je choisissais un chiot, c'était important de pouvoir séparer, pour que les deux chiens puissent avoir des moments de repos, surtout pour le chiot pour lequel le sommeil est crucial pour une bonne croissance physique et émotionnelle. 

Là tu vas quand même avoir deux chiots, et un chiot sait très rarement s'arrêter quand l'excitation monte trop (et ça peut devenir un peu dangereux vu la différence de gabarit). Dans ton cas, je pense que je séparerais lors d'absences et je mettrais la petite dans un enclos (je ne suis pas pour la cage, c'est trop petit, elle risque de faire ses besoins sous elle et donc ralentir son apprentissage de la propreté, elle ne peut pas s'exprimer correctement - alors que dans un enclos, elle peut avoir un espace dodo, un espace gamelle, un espace jeu, un espace éloigné où elle fera éventuellement ses besoins au début). Ou alors une barrière bébé, où les chiens sont dans des pièces différentes.

C'est juste pour éviter que Balafenn embête Ockham quand il ne veut pas (n'oublie pas que chez la nounou il est dans d'autre dispositions, là ça sera chez lui, ses jouets, son dodo...), et inversement que Ockham ait très envie de jouer et que Balafenn est crevée d'un retour de balade. Bon après elle a 5 mois, pas 2 mois donc ça devrait vite s'équilibrer ! 

Tu aviseras surement en fonction de leur comportements respectifs, mais il faudra peut-être au début que tu rediriges l'un d'eux s'il veut jouer trop brusquement, cherche à embêter ou à piquer un jouet etc, tu auras un rôle de régulateur... et ainsi tu auras beaucoup moins de chances de voir apparaître des comportements agressifs de protection de ressources par exemple, car tu sera là pour être sûr que chaque chien est à l'aise et n'est pas embêté par l'autre  :Smile:  Après l'équilibre se fera rapidement si c'est parti sur de bonnes bases ! 

Cette super éducatrice vient de publier une vidéo sur littéralement ton cas ! Je viens de la regarder, elle devrait te donner plein d'informations  :Smile:  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoN1dwALe6U. C'est en anglais mais tu peux mettre les sous-titres si besoin !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est surtout le premier jour, je pourrai pas trop surveiller l'Entente vu l'heure d'arrivée. Après si tout est ok le mardi soir là je verrai. Les filles sont hyper sociables tout chien mais on sait jamais


Oui je comprends tout à fait !

----------


## Petit coussinet

Haha oui la marche en laisse c'est compliqué parfois, pour Aska c'est surtout dans les espaces inconnus. Mais j'ai une laisse de 3m et un longe de 5m ultra légère que j'ai reçue aujourd'hui et que j'adore ! C'est très compliqué pour la plupart des chiens de marcher correctement en laisse avec une laisse en dessous de 2m/2m50. Avoir une plus longue laisse peut régler beaucoup de problème et évite surtout qu'ils ne se renforcent dans le fait de tirer. 

Je vais lui apprendre (c'est un peu en cours mais faut que je m'y remette sérieusement) la marche au pied, pour quand on traverse des foules sur un temps limité seulement, car ça peut demander beaucoup d'efforts au chien !

----------


## Belgo78

Oui j'ai appris la marche au pied aux miennes du coup dés que je raccourci les longes elles savent qu'on va avoir un petit moment délicat et ça les rassure tout de suite. 
Les longes de 5 m c'est l'idéal pour moi.

----------


## Luli

Ockham arrive pas avec la longe : il a un truc avec les cordes / laisses, et face à une longe une seule chose l'interesse : la ronger ! il en oublie la balade. De même que souvent quand il joue avec des copains chiens en laisse il cherche souvent à machouiller la laisse des copains.

En revanche on a un bon résultat avec une flexi professionnelle de sécurité (8m). Là il fouine, il renifle, il flâne derrière, il trottine fièrement devant... Le seul souci de cette solution c'est que je suis obligée de tenir à pleine main la poignée. Avec une laisse quand j'ai besoin une fraction de seconde de mes deux mains (par exemple pour nouer les sacs à... *tousse*) je peux la passer autour du poignet voir la nouer à ma besace. Par contre avec ça, macache, j'ai une main condamnée.

Faudrait que je vois pour mettre un gros mousqueton d'escalade à la sangle de ma besace pour pouvoir sécuriser la poignée de la flexi quand j'ai plus de main dispo.

----------


## mamandeuna

Prends des gants peut-être pour la longe.  ::

----------


## Luli

Des gants ? Pourquoi des gants ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Parce que la longe peut blesser si le chien tire trop non ? (je dis peut-être une bétise, Lénou, me semble en avait parlé...)  ::

----------


## Luli

La longe il la mange surtout ^^ d'où la laisse à enrouleur à la place

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah oui, si il mange la longe effectivement... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Qaund elles doivent être attachées, j'aime bien les laisses à enrouleur. Elles en connaissent la longueur et on se gère bien avec.

----------


## mamandeuna

Titus ne fait que la laisse à enrouleur qu'avec son maître. Il galope, revient, fait des tours, s'assied avant de traverser la route. Un vrai chien de ville.  :: 
Avec moi, c'est la laisse courte, pour éviter les réactivités chiens. Et c'est le cordon ombilical qui me permet de ne pas le perdre.  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon, plutôt furieuse.

La solution proposée par Belgo a été REFUSEE par la présidente de l'association. 

Raison : "c'est à l'adoptant de faire un effort pour venir chercher le chien, c'est pas dans le règlement de l'association de covoiturer le chien, ou alors il faut que ce soit par une responsable d'adoption". La responsable qui donc me propose d'emmener Kashmir a REIMS (donc de l'éloigner de CDG ce qui va l'obliger à faire des heures de transport inutiles dans les deux sens) et que j'aille l'y chercher. Et je paye pour que Kashmir soit emmenée à Reims, hein, évidemment. Ou alors une autre FA qui garde Kashmir, mais pareil si cette FA n'est pas responsable d'adoption, elle ne pourra pas me remettre le chien, il faut qu'une responsable d'adoption me voit. 

La responsable me propose de supplier la présidente de bien vouloir faire une entorse au sacro-saint réglement de l'association blablabla, mais bon, elle peut pas me garantir que ça va fonctionner et sincèrement, je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir envie de rentrer dans ce jeu là.

Sincèrement ? Ecoeurée, et pas loin d'annuler l'adoption. Qu'est ce que ça change, qu'une responsable d'adoption me voit en personne au moment où je récupèrerais Kashmir ? Si ma tête ne lui revient pas, elle garde le chien même si j'en ai payé les frais d'adoption ? A ce compte là ne vaudrait il mieux pas organiser une pré-visite AVANT d'accepter l'adoption ?

----------


## flomyspra

Peut-être que la responsable d'adoption n'a pas vraiment réalisé qui était Belgo78. Laisse le voir avec la présidente qui le connaît bien car ça fait quand même 3 fois qu'il va chercher un loulou. Ce serait vraiment dommage que  ça ne marche pas à cause de ça. Perso, chaque fois que j'ai récupéré un loulou de Lénuta, j'en ai ramené à leurs adoptants, je ne suis pas responsable d'adoption et ça n'a posé aucuns problèmes.
Avec le boulot, on est pas toujours libre comme on veut.

----------


## Luli

J'ai envoyé un mail (sans aggressivité) à la présidente pour dire que je trouvais dommage qu'une solution idéale pour Kashmir soit refusée, et que la solution qui m'était proposée risquait de lui ajouter beaucoup de temps de trajet et beaucoup de stress pour pas grand chose...

Flomyspra, ça me surprend parce que la responsable a été catégorique "on ne remet pas un chien à un adoptant si on est pas responsable d'adoption, point, l'adoptant doit être vu par une responsable d'adoption avant la remise du chien"

----------


## beapat

> Ockham arrive pas avec la longe : il a un truc avec les cordes / laisses, et face à une longe une seule chose l'interesse : la ronger ! il en oublie la balade. De même que souvent quand il joue avec des copains chiens en laisse il cherche souvent à machouiller la laisse des copains.
> 
> En revanche on a un bon résultat avec une flexi professionnelle de sécurité (8m). Là il fouine, il renifle, il flâne derrière, il trottine fièrement devant... Le seul souci de cette solution c'est que je suis obligée de tenir à pleine main la poignée. Avec une laisse quand j'ai besoin une fraction de seconde de mes deux mains (par exemple pour nouer les sacs à... *tousse*) je peux la passer autour du poignet voir la nouer à ma besace. Par contre avec ça, macache, j'ai une main condamnée.
> 
> Faudrait que je vois pour mettre un gros mousqueton d'escalade à la sangle de ma besace pour pouvoir sécuriser la poignée de la flexi quand j'ai plus de main dispo.


rajoute une laisse. tu a un peu plus long et la poigné. c'est ce que je fais avec les cordes qui me serve de longe.

----------


## flomyspra

> Flomyspra, ça me surprend parce que la responsable a été catégorique "on ne remet pas un chien à un adoptant si on est pas responsable d'adoption, point, l'adoptant doit être vu par une responsable d'adoption avant la remise du chien"


Alors soit ils ont changé leurs règles, soit les responsables d'adoption, qui, parfois n'y sont pas depuis très longtemps, ont des règles théoriques très strictes mais qui peuvent peut-être être adaptées en fonction de la situation.
J'ai ramené Lhotse, il y a un peu plus de neuf mois et j'ai covoituré une louloute chez son adoptante en Bourgogne. Pour Marga, il y a 5 ans, j'a covoituré chez une FA en Bourgogne aussi, et pour Dim, il y a 7 ans et demi, j'ai ramené 2 adoptées qui ont été récupéré par une des 2 adoptantes le lendemain chez moi, la deuxième adoptante a ensuite récupéré sa louloute chez la première en Haute-Savoie. Je l'ai fait suite à la demande de l'équipe pour tous même il y a 9 mois et je ne connaissais pas du tout les adoptants, eux ne les avaient pas vu non plus.

Je comprends tout à fait leur façon de raisonner et effectivement ils ont peut-être durci leurs règles pour limiter les erreurs mais ce que ne savait peut-être pas la responsable adoption c'est que Belgo78 n'est pas le premier venu. Il est bien connu maintenant.  ::  comme le loup blanc, vu toutes les arrivées qu'il fait et le nombre de sauvetages qu'il a fait en moins d'un an. T'inquiète pas, ça m'étonnerait pas que c'était juste une règle appliquée un peu trop à la lettre et que ça se résolve.

Mais si j'étais trop optimiste, je te conseille l'option Reims. je comprends que tu veux lui éviter trop de trajets mais dis toi bien que le trajet refuge aéroport, plus l'avion est déjà tellement long que le reste ce n'est pas important. Kashmir aura encore un bout à Reims et un peu plus pour aller chez toi, ce n'est pas grave elle aura toute la vie pour en profiter et récupérer. Franchement pour Kashmir, c'est rien par rapport à la vie qu'ont eu ceux qui n'ont jamais eu la chance de partir du refuge.
Ceux que j'ai ramené chez moi, en plus du trajet pour Paris CDG, ont eu au moins 5 heures de voiture pour arriver en Savoie et ils n'ont pas été traumatisé par ces 5 heures de voiture. Je sais que toi, c'est le train mais ça change pas grand chose à mon avis.

----------


## Belgo78

Mea culpa je n'en ai pas du tout parlé de moi même à l'association je pensais que ce serait ok sans soucis mais beaucoup de règles semblent avoir changées.

Je suis sûr qu'on va trouver une solution, y a que de bonnes âmes à l'assoc mais parfois ça cafouille un peu  ::

----------


## flomyspra

> Mea culpa je n'en ai pas du tout parlé de moi même à l'association je pensais que ce serait ok sans soucis mais beaucoup de règles semblent avoir changées.
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'on va trouver une solution, y a que de bonnes âmes à l'assoc mais parfois ça cafouille un peu


Je pense que j'ai compris pourquoi, tu t'appelles différamment sur les 2 sites donc à mon avis, la responsable d'adoption n'a peut-être pas du tout fait le lien avec toi. C'est quand même différent si c'est un parfait inconnu qui récupère un chien adopté par quelqu'un d'autre ou si c'est un habitué. ça va se résoudre, je suis sûre.  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui en même temps je comprendrai qu'il n'y ait pas d'exceptions, mais cela n'empêchera pas de trouver une solution et que balafenn arrive dans sa famille en or   ::

----------


## Luli

Enfin s'il y a déja eu des covoiturage et que c'est juste refusé dans mon cas, ça me laisse songeuse... Je dois comprendre quoi ? Qu'ils ne sont pas sûrs et qu'ils vont décider au dernier moment s'ils me confient bien le chien en me voyant 30 secondes ?

Bref, si ça n'impliquait pas de laisser Kashmir en rade dans un refuge, j'aurais déja tout annulé je crois, question de principe.

----------


## duma762000

ça va s'arranger, entre personnes de bonne foi. Il faut les comprendre, il y a tellement de gens bizarres, qui en voyant le chien "en vrai" disent qu'ils ont changé d'avis et qu'ils n'en veulent plus. 
courage

----------


## Luli

Certes, je comprends bien. 

Enfin dans le pire des cas si ça se produisait le chien serait avec Belgo, il ne m'est pas expédié par la poste non plus...

J'ai regardé les trains pour Reims, y en a un qui convient à peu près (je refuse de lui faire prendre le métro, ça va quoi), mais bon ça multiplie le trajet du chien par 3 et niveau prix là j'en parle même pas  ::  si c'était pour le confort des chiens encore, je le ferais sans hésiter, mais là ça lui rajoute tellement d'inconfort que vraiment, ça m'énerve.

----------


## Luli

Au passage, s'il y a un règlement si strict, ce serait bien qu'il soit écrit quelque part ! Parce que là j'ai fouillé partout sur le site etc, le contrat d'adoption ne précise rien concernant le fait que le covoiturage soit interdit, sur le forum non plus (au contraire il y a carrément une partie dédiée au covoiturage).

Si l'adoptant n'a aucun accès au règlement, on peut lui dire tout et n'importe quoi et décider "à la tête du client", que d'habitude oui mais là non parce que c'est comme ça.

----------


## Sydolice

ça me rappelle des souvenirs avec une autre association !!! Heureusement, tu ne fais pas ces démarches pour l'assos mais bien pour la petite chienne, Ockham et toi.
Mais je comprends totalement ton ressenti.

----------


## flomyspra

Ce n'est pas à la tête du client bien évidemment mais les règles ont dû  changer. 
Je comprends que ce soit difficile pour toi car tu habites loin et en plus sans voiture. Mais il faut aussi se mettre à la place des responsables d'adoption. C'est une grosse responsabilité, d'ailleurs il n'y a jamais beaucoup de volontaires pour le faire.
Je suis sûre que d'ici le 30 une solution va être trouvée. Kashmir te le rendra au centuple.

----------


## Luli

Non mais là il y a un volontaire ! tout est trouvé, le reste c'est des histoires d'égo et de "non mais untel même s'il a sauvé plein de chiens il a pas le statut bidule donc on ne va quand même pas accepter SA solution, il est pas assez haut dans l'association"

Le but du jeu c'était d'aider un chien, pas de rentrer dans ce genre de considérations.

Simplement, vu que visiblement Kashmir n'a pas d'autres demandes - et que les gens se battent pas pour ses soeurs, je vais certainement maintenir ma demande, qu'elle ne reste pas en refuge. La petite n'y est pour rien.

Si elle avait eu d'autres demandes et qu'elle ne risquait pas de rester sur le carreau, je pense que j'aurais annulé. Pas les chiens à sauver qui manquent.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis aussi très très mitigée sur les Associations, qui, sans doute pensant faire pour le mieux, bloquent ainsi les adoptions.  :: 
Je ne parle pas forcément de celle de Kashmir, mais franchement, avant de trouver Titus, c'était la croix la bannière pour trouver un petit chien, en région parisienne, sans voiture. J'ai failli adopter comme ça une spitz réformée d'élevage, et j'avais écumé avant le Bon coin, tellement j'en avais marre de "Ah, vous travaillez, ça ne va pas être possible", "Ah, mais vous n'avez pas de maison, pas de jardin", "ah mais, il faut venir avec votre famille avec votre projet d'adoption, et nous passerons après chez vous", "et après l'adoption, nous faisons encore des visites de contrôle 5 ans plus tard"  :: 
J'ai tout envoyé bouler. Trois mois après avoir candidaté pour Titus, on m'annonce son arrivée. Je suis sa famille d'accueil 6 semaines. On confirme l'adoption, hop, il fait partie de la famille... :: 
Maintenant, je pense Luli comme les autres, tout ça va s'arranger.  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon, en tout cas, dans tout cela : aujourd'hui, déménagement fait ! Les chats étaient partis hier soir, Ockham ce matin et les meubles dans la foulée.

C'est lumineux, aeré, et vraiment plus facile à nettoyer : mes bestioles vont adorer (bon pour l'instant les deux chats marchent en rasant le sol et forment un amas dans un coin, pas rassurés les loulous)

----------


## Belgo78

Bonne idée de parler chat en attendant qu'une solution se mette en place  :: 

Miara la seule qui nous restait quand on a emmenagé s'est planquée pendant 2 semaines puis elle s'est mise à tout explorer comme une jeunette, à grimper, sauter partout et jouer. Son nouvel environnement a été un vrai nouveau départ pour elle qui déprimait à l'appart depuis la perte de sa sœur.

----------


## lénou

J'ai connu ces nombreux déboires, c'est dur à vivre, surtout lorsque l'on s'investit au sein de la cause animale habituellement, mais les associations ne nous connaissent pas forcément... Je comprends également leurs réticences, elles vivent tant de déceptions et d'échecs...
Garde le cap!  ::  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Personnellement, ces attitudes de méfiance totale m'ont écarté des adoption par association. Je suis trop engagée dans la protection animale et depuis bien trop longtemps pour pouvoir vivre sereinement toutes les inquisitions de certaines assos, les suspicions qui n'ont pas lieu d'être et surtout et principalement de me rendre compte que ma parole est mise en doute. 
Je sauve les animaux qui ont besoin de l'être mais par un autre biais, mais très profondément, je trouve cela très dommage après avoir oeuvré pour tant et tant d'associations ! Mais le mot d'ordre pour désormais est : LIBRE ! 
Ce que j'ai ressenti avec une association qui m'a refusé l'adoption d'une cocker américaine de 7 ans, qui s'est d'ailleurs de nouveau retrouvée sans foyer un an plus tard avec appel au secours de l'assos etc ..., m'a tellement meurtri que j'ai décidé de ne plus me mettre dans cette situation de dépendance. 
A un moment, il faut que les assos apprennent aussi à faire confiance parce que sinon ce sont les animaux qui en pâtissent.

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai adopté 3 chiens, j'en parraine 5, j'ai fait un covoiturage pour lequel j'ai vu aucun responsable, je réponds aux adoptants potentiels, je conseils l'association, ... 

Mais bon j'ai appris que je ne faisais pas partie de l'association que la confiance totale que j'avais en elle n'était pas réciproque, même pas la peine d'étudier une simple proposition.

Dans ce cas je vois plus comment les aider ...

----------


## lénou

C'est désolant pour les loulous, c'est clair, car mes désillusions ont également été nombreuses! Alors nous, nous ne baissons pas les bras mais des personnes moins impliquées abandonnent, j'en connais malheureusement beaucoup!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Le regard de mes 3 filles plein d'amour et de confiance balaie vite toutes ces considérations.
Comme le fera bientôt celui de Balafenn chez Luli.

----------


## lénou

Moi aussi mais je pense également à ceux qui auraient pu être parmi nous... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oui, la petite cocker américaine en a bavé pendant un an dans sa soi-disant " super famille parfaite pour elle parce qu'il y avait une enfant de 12 ans ! ". D'un autre côté, c'est ma Paméla, multi condamnée par de multiples pathologies qui a profité d'une place de libre chez moi ( et dans mon coeur. ) Je suis allée la chercher à la SPA !

----------


## Luli

Oui Belgo j'ai ete aussi pas mal déçue par la manière dont tu as été traité :/ enfin. 

La présidente m'a appelée (enfin on se croise par messages interposés, on va bien réussir a se choper) et a priori il y aurait une FA qui pourrait le garder et me l'amener le samedi a Marne la Vallee (a la gare). C'est moins pratique pour moi par contre pour Balafenn ça ne rajoute pas de complications donc parfait !

----------


## Sydolice

Mais du coup, tu ne seras pas rencontrée par les responsables de l'assos ! Alors qu'elle différence avec la proposition de Belgo ?????

----------


## Belgo78

Pas grave Luli, j'en ai vu bien d'autre en 22 ans de P.A ce qui compte ce sont les animaux 

Je crois savoir qui est la FA elle y sera très bien et aura plus de présence pour être encore mieux accueillie  ::

----------


## Luli

Sydolice si justement je crois que comme c'est a Marne la Vallée, la présidente (?) va venir me remettre le chiot a la gare et me verra du coup.

J'imagine que le souci n'était pas la FA de Belgo mais la remise au Mans.

----------


## Belgo78

La présidente et les bénévoles sont absolument géniales, c'est au niveau de la communication que ça coince grave(je vais proposer des solutions ou au moins d'aider sur les réseaux)   ::

----------


## Luli

Si je peux me permettre des suggestions :

- Indiquer en gros et dès qu'on en prend connaissance les dates des prochains voyages (Elles sont sur le forum mais faut vraiment savoir où les trouver)
- Indiquer clairement que les covoiturages ne sont pas autorisés, en soit c'est pas un souci si tu le découvre pas après coup...

----------


## Belgo78

Ce que je compte proposer c'est d'être une sorte de responsable adoptant, de pouvoir et de savoir les informer en continu. J'y suis souvent confronté( je réponds pour qu'il ne reste pas sur leur fin mais après ...) sur rescue. Je suis en vacances la semaine prochaine, je vais y travailler  :: 

Je suis content que tu persistes c'est un vrai sauvetage que tu fais , un chiot est encore partit rejoindre les anges aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai entrevu ça avec ma connexion pourrie, oui. Il avait le même age que Balafenn je crois :/ tit père

----------


## Luli

Bon, un cap est passé : je viens de commander la médaille au nom de Balafenn  :: 

Reste à lui commander le reste de ses affaires : un grand enclos, un panier, gamelles et jouets ^^

----------


## Luli

(elle ne vivra pas en enclos hein, c'est juste pour pouvoir la sécuriser pendant mes absences tout en la laissant dans la même pièce qu'un copain)

Je ne sais pas encore si au quotidien je laisserai, dans la pièce de l'enclos, Ockham ou les deux chats, avec Balafenn. En gros soit l'enclos sera dans le salon avec Ockham soit dans la salle à manger avec les deux chats (les deux pièces communiquant quand je suis présente). Ockham aime tellement les chiots que j'ai peur qu'il ne saute/défonce l'enclos pour rejoindre sa future petite soeur.

----------


## Belgo78

Elle va être bien la petite, je trouve qu'elle inspire le calme (la petite à droite)   ::

----------


## Luli

Voilà j'ai commandé toutes ses affaires ! Sauf la cage que j'ai oublié *facepalm*

Faut que je vois quel format il lui faut, et que j'en trouve une à roulettes.

----------


## duma762000

un exemple : https://www.omlet.fr/shop/chiens/nic...let_fido_nook/

----------


## Luli

cage de transport, duma ^^ mais c'est vrai que cette cage d'intérieur est chouette, merci du lien. Pour le coup Balafenn va avoir un enclos plutôt. Si vraiment à l'usage elle a besoin pour être rassurée d'être d'avantage confinée c'est son kennel qui fera le job.

----------


## Sydolice

Et si tu attendais de voir comment ça se passe avant d'investir dans des " au das où " ... ?
Je l'ai déjà dit mais personnellement, je n'ai jamais confiné mes nouveaux arrivants, qu'ils soient jeunes, âgés, voir TRES âgés, ni ne les ai séparés des habitants canins de la maison. Ockham n'est pas un monstre. Tu vas voir tout de suite comment ça va se passer. Et la toute petite va avoir besoin d'une présence canine parce que jusque là elle n'a vécu qu'au milieu d'une meute. 
" Rassurée " enfermée dans une vari ???? Je sais que c'est la nouvelle école en matière d'éducation mais je t'assure qu'on peut faire harmonieusement autrement.
Attends de l'avoir avant d'acheter trop de trucs. Chaque animal est différent et ce qu'il lui faut ne devient évident que lorsqu'il est là.
En tous cas, tu sembles avoir retrouvé ton énergie et ça fait très plaisir !  ::

----------


## Luli

Je n'ai PAS prévu de l'enfermer dans une vari. Je dis que si vraiment il y a besoin de l'enfermer (et je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi) la vari suffira. Je prends la vari pour la transporter en train et chez le véto ^^

Ockham n'est pas un monstre mais Ockham n'est plus un chiot de 4-5 mois et a moins besoin de dormir qu'à l'âge de Balafenn. Comme dis au dessus, c'est important que Balafenn puisse avoir un espace un peu tranquille où elle pourra se reposer.

Mes tentatives de laisser tout le monde ensemble ont mal fini pour Ockham qui - ne comprenant pas leur langage et prenant leur refus pour des appels au jeu - a enquiquiné les chats jusqu'à ce qu'ils décident de lui apprendre la politesse à coup de griffe dans la tronche, lui fendant la truffe. Quelques cm à coté et il avait un oeil en moins. Donc en attendant qu'Ockham contrôle mieux son excitation, en mon absence il est séparé des deux chats (mais ils se voient par la vitre). 

Je laisserai donc Ockham et Balafenn ensemble, avec un enclos pour Bala en mon absence, ce qui permettra à Balafenn d'avoir la présence d'Ockham à ses côtés mais de pouvoir se reposer quand elle le désire

----------


## mamandeuna

Fais comme tu le sens Luli.
On se rapproche de l'arrivée du petit. Je n'arrive pas à me faire au prénom, toujours envie d'écrire Baclofène... :: 
Ok, je sors, c'était ma balourdise du jour... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Moi j'achèterai un appareil photo parce qu'on va en demander pleins, le reste c'est toi qui gère  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Et surtout, nous poster les photos...  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Mais oui, fais comme tu le sens ! 
Elle arrive quand ?

----------


## mamandeuna

On sent les impatientes...  ::

----------


## Luli

Je vais la chercher a Marne-la-vallée Chessy TGV le samedi 5 octobre a 11h, on repart toutes les deux a 13h30 pour un retour en début de soirée !

----------


## Belgo78

Prévoir un gros stock de croquettes :

----------


## Luli

Nam nam nam nam ^^ faudra que je demande à la FA ce qu'elle va manger pendant sa semaine de transit histoire de préparer la même nourriture et de ne pas la changer à ce niveau. 

Les deux médailles - j'en ai profité pour commander celle d'Ockham maintenant que j'ai mon adresse définitive - viennent d'être expédiées ! Ainsi que l'enclos. Je devrais recevoir les médailles dans quelques jours et l'enclos demain. J'attends des nouvelles de zooplus pour le reste mais c'est moins problèmatique parce que même si son super panier atomique n'arrive pas à temps, un panier basique du bazar du coin pourra faire l'affaire le temps de. 
On espère par contre que polytrans va pas me lâcher pour la cage de transport, normalement j'avais une semaine de marge ^^'

----------


## Luli

L'enclos de la petite est arrivé ! Le reste de ses affaires devraient suivre. 

Je m'accroche à ces préparatifs. Sans prévenir, la période s'avère compliquée émotionnellement. Il y a ce déménagement qui me comble, mes animaux qui ont plus d'espaces... 

Mais samedi, pendant que je déménageais avec mes parents, mon compagnon m'a informé (par écrit) qu'il avait subitement décidé de rompre, comme ça, sans prévenir, parce qu' "il va mal depuis toujours et veut voir si par hasard il n'irait pas mieux seul".

Il ne m'avait jamais parlé de ce mal-être et me répétait il y a encore une semaine qu'il ne voyait pas son avenir sans moi à ses côtés. Et là, en une journée, tout s'effondre.

Je ne peux, moralement, pas renoncer à l'accueil de Balafenn maintenant. Pas la laisser en rade. Donc je vais m'accrocher et tout faire pour que cette situation ne nuise pas à la sérénité de son arrivée, quitte à me faire aider niveau psychologique ou médical. Je me suis sortie de bien pire que ça.

----------


## monloulou

Luli, ta phrase "Je me suis sortie de bien pire que ça" est la réponse courageuse à ta situation amoureuse actuelle. Bien sûr je suis désolée pour toi mais j'espère que ce n'est pas que passager, le temps de réflexion/remise en question. Malgré cela je ne vois que le côté positif de ce que tu as entrepris jusqu'à présent, je te souhaite de continuer et de profiter pleinement de ta maison, les toutous et les précieux parents.  ::

----------


## Luli

Merci beaucoup Monloulou. Malheureusement mes parents vivent à l'autre bout de la France, ils n'étaient venu "que" pour le déménagement et pour visiter un peu la région au passage. 

L'avenir nous dira si c'est passager mais vu comme ça s'est passé, la confiance va être fort difficile à retrouver.

----------


## Luli

Heureusement j'ai toujours mené ma vie de manière à ne dépendre de personne financièrement ou "concrètement". C'est autre chose moralement, évidemment. Cette maison (bien qu'à moi) c'était aussi l'opportunité d'y vivre à deux humains et s'y retrouver finalement seule avec les miettes de ses rêves de vie de famille, le jour même de son emménagement, ça fait tout drôle.

Mais Balafenn n'y est pour rien dans ces tracasseries d'humain, donc le pire dans l'histoire serait qu'elle en souffre.

----------


## monloulou

Balafenn c'est la continuité, les mauvaises pierres pour monter le mur de ta vie seront remplacées et les bonnes arriveront tour à tour.  Certaines personnes ne sont pas prêtes pour construire une histoire ou en ont peur, je vois que tu es bien armée  ::

----------


## Luli

Finalement le nom de Balafenn était peut être prédestiné, un petit papillon de légereté.

Histoire de rien arranger il fait un temps DEGUEULASSE depuis, avec une pluie glacée, Ockham va en balade comme on va à l'échafaud, je vous jure c'est riant  ::  Pourtant j'adore la pluie mais alors là dans le contexte c'est d'un sinistre, brr....

----------


## lénou

Je te rejoins Luli et te comprends tellement... Pas de rupture ici mais mon compagnon qui vit un burn out/dépression alors qu'il s'apprêtait à lancer sa société...
Pas simple, je suis vidée également... Je rêvais d'une maison avec grand terrain, ce n'est pas pour demain!... Pas simple avec deux, mais comme tu le précises, mais ils n'y peuvent rien et surtout, justement, ils nous aident énormément! Bosco est monté sur moi ce matin pour la 1ère fois alors que j'étais assise sur la banquette et Cahly l'a rejoint pour une attaque de câlins!!! :: 
Un jour à la fois!  :: 
Je pense fort à toi! ::

----------


## superdogs

> L'enclos de la petite est arrivé ! Le reste de ses affaires devraient suivre. 
> 
> Je m'accroche à ces préparatifs. Sans prévenir, la période s'avère compliquée émotionnellement. Il y a ce déménagement qui me comble, mes animaux qui ont plus d'espaces... 
> 
> Mais samedi, pendant que je déménageais avec mes parents, mon compagnon m'a informé (par écrit) qu'il avait subitement décidé de rompre, comme ça, sans prévenir, parce qu' "il va mal depuis toujours et veut voir si par hasard il n'irait pas mieux seul".
> 
> Il ne m'avait jamais parlé de ce mal-être et me répétait il y a encore une semaine qu'il ne voyait pas son avenir sans moi à ses côtés. Et là, en une journée, tout s'effondre.
> 
> Je ne peux, moralement, pas renoncer à l'accueil de Balafenn maintenant. Pas la laisser en rade. Donc je vais m'accrocher et tout faire pour que cette situation ne nuise pas à la sérénité de son arrivée, quitte à me faire aider niveau psychologique ou médical. *Je me suis sortie de bien pire que ça*.


Réaction de fille combattive et courageuse ; ce genre de situation, ça laisse pantois(e), surtout quand rien ne le laisse présager.
Malgré les difficultés, Balafenne sera une jolie aide pour toi.

----------


## monloulou

Hors sujet pardon Luli.
(@ lénou, pour monsieur des vitamines pour contrer la fatigue accumulée et l'arrivée de l'automne  :Smile:  :: )

----------


## Luli

Oh Lénou  :: ... le burn out, ici, c'était fin 2017, il m'a fallu un an  (et un changement de vie complet) pour remonter la pente. C'est possible, mais il faut du temps...

Si je peux me permettre quelques conseils : une chose qui pendant mon burn out me rongeait mais dont j'ai jamais osé parler (et aujourd'hui je remonterais bien dans le temps pour aller conseiller à la Luli de 2017 de s'ouvrir là dessus) : j'avais l'impression de pas "mériter" un burn out, de pas avoir bossé assez dur pour le justifier, et ça en rajoutait une couche...

Et autre conseil : attention aux psychiatre (si ton compagnon en vois un) : il y en a des excellents mais aussi (comme tous les métiers) des moins bons, voire des carréments dangereux, et dans ces moments de grande sensibilité qui suivent un burn out, ils peuvent faire des dégats phénoménaux. Donc si ton compagnon commence (comme moi) à avoir peur d'aller voir son psy, qu'il ne fasse pas mon erreur et qu'il EN CHANGE.

----------


## Belgo78

Quelque part tu as pleins de choses à faire donc je dirai profites en, ça te videra l'esprit et tu pourras penser à ce coup dur plus sereinement après.

Je pense aussi que Balafenn va arriver au bon moment, un nouveau départ pour vous deux et puis Ockham trouvera bien de quoi te faire rire en attendant, mes petites roumaines adorent la pluie, balafenn le traînera dehors  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour d'expérience Luli. Pas simple de trouver le bon praticien.
En attendant, je lui ai trouvé un rendez-vous chez un hypnotiseur qui lui a fait beaucoup de bien. Son homéopathe le reçoit mardi, elle le conseillera pour des adresses sérieuses. Elle est vraiment très bien mais pas de place en urgence.
Les vitamines ne suffiraient malheureusement pas monloulou: C'est un ensemble, une accumulation depuis des années qui explose... 
Heureusement que nos loulous sont là! D'ailleurs je file pour la balade!  :: 
Une énorme pensée pour toi Luli!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

C'est la période du changement pour toi Luli ! Entre l'arrivée d'un être qui a besoin de toi et le départ d'un autre qui ne semble pas en avoir besoin. La vie ne te laisse donc pas seule. 
Ockham va donc devenir " l'homme de la maison ".  ::  
Le seul mystère pour moi est comment tu peux te passer d'une voiture. La voiture, pour tout à chacun mais encore plus pour nous les femmes, c'est la LIBERTE ! 
Donne-nous de tes nouvelles.

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout comme Sydolice Luli, nouveau chien pour une nouvelle vie. Mais sans voiture  :: 
Courage pour M. Lénou aussi. Les posts se mélangent, on fait salon ici et là... ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai ma liberté sans avoir besoin de voiture ^^ 

J'ai échoué 4 fois au permis - en ayant eu le code du premier coup. Mes parents m'avaient forcé à le passer mais je ne me sentais pas prête, j'avais juste l'impression d'être aux commandes d'un missile qui pouvait semer la mort à la moindre défaillance de ma part. 

Pour moi la voiture individuelle est une aberration complète, à tous niveaux : économique, écologique, sécuritaire. Quand on a pas le choix, pas de soucis, mais comme j'ai le choix de faire sans, je fais sans.

----------


## mamandeuna

Si tu peux survivre sans en province, tant mieux.  ::  Idem ici, jamais conduit, pas de permis, et une peur panique en voiture, donc vie en capitale.  ::  (et un petit chien pour emporter partout  :: ).

----------


## Luli

Et pour répondre à comment je peux m'en passer : je marche pour aller au boulot, je fais mes courses à pied avec sac à dos et caddie pour les ramener, quand j'ai un truc lourd à transbahuter j'utilise un diable, quand je dois aller trop loin en trop peu de temps je prends le bus, quand je veux voyager je prends le train ou le car...

Et je ne dépend ni des prix du pétrole, ni des places de parking, je n'ai pas à payer une assurance, je n'ai pas à payer de réparation, pas à penser à faire le plein... Le seul truc qui me complique vraiment la tache ici c'est que les transports en communs sont interdits aux animaux hors cage (même en laisse et muselés)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mamandeuna, j'ai visé la province en fonction de mes besoins, j'aurais pas pu faire ça partout.

----------


## Luli

La capitale m'a mené au burn out. Je ne supporte pas d'être enfermée dans un espace dont je ne peux pas sortir si je le souhaite, et ça vaut autant pour le métro que pour une voiture prise dans des embouteillages en fait... C'est une phobie majeure pour moi ^^'

----------


## mamandeuna

Ici, Paris a été choisi pour les études, et le travail.  ::  Une voiture ici, dans la capitale, c'est l'enfer.
 Mais en province, tu ne peux aller que d'un point A à un point B. Et plein de lieux te sont inconnus. J'ai vécu 20 ans en province, et sans voiture, tu es mort.  ::  (sauf grandes villes).
Maintenant, tu as du trouver la bonne province où c'est vivable.  :: 
Où en est l'attente de la petite, fébrile, pas fébrile ?

----------


## Luli

Un peu fébrile, le moral plus que fluctuant, je cours partout ^^'

----------


## mamandeuna

Nous aussi on est un peu fébriles pour voir les photos du petit 2e... :: 
Je comprends le burn out de loin n'y ayant jamais été confrontée. Mais bon, je suis à sept ans de la retraite, donc qui travaille est encore en vie, et a les moyens de payer son loyer de de vivre dans la capitale... ::

----------


## Belgo78

Juste voir sa bouille ça remonte le moral :

----------


## mamandeuna

J'aime ces moments du début, où ils tirent la langue sans la bouger quand ils sont bébés... ::

----------


## Luli

en fait, mamandeuna, le burn out arrive souvent quand on a le sentiment que quelques soient les efforts accomplis, on ne POURRA PAS réussir son boulot. Soit parce qu'on nous demande quelque chose qui n'est pas réalisable - intrinséquement, on te demande de faire rentrer des ronds dans des carrés - soit parce que tu as sans arrêt des sollicitations contraires (un client veut tout rouge, un client veut tout bleu, ton patron veut que les deux clients soient contents et tu ne peux faire qu'un seul truc)...

A un moment l'esprit ne voit plus aucune solution et implose.

----------


## Belgo78

Et quand tu imploses on te met au placard, enfin moi j'adore mon petit placard, on me demande rien et je fais un peu tout comme je veux et comme les clients sont satisfait ça chipote plus comme avant  :: 

Courage Luli plus que 4 nuits jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit en france + 5 pour qu'une belle histoire commence !

----------


## mamandeuna

Il faut le dire au grand frère, il reste 4 dodos  :: 
Pas de burn out ici, j'ai échappé au pire alors... ::

----------


## Luli

dis pas ça Belgo après j'ai peur que ses affaires viennent pas à temps xD

La cage de transport a pas encore été expédiée... Au pire j'ai les sacs de transports sécurisés des chats (adaptés à des animaux de 9-10 kg) dans le pire des cas, Ockham était arrivé là dedans, vu sa fourrure gonflante j'avais dû le démouler comme un flamby mais à part ça ça lui allait bien... Mais je ne sais pas si ce serait accepté par l'association.

----------


## Luli

Le dieu des flamby m'a entendue, la cage de transport vient d'être expédiée juste quand j'ai posté mon message !

Balafenn ne sera donc pas démoulée  :Stick Out Tongue:  et aura une vraie cage de transport solide ^^

----------


## Sydolice

Bon, tu hais la voiture ... vision extrêmement négative du monde ! Mais ta puce, elle va venir comment ? 
DE toutes façons, tu es 1000 fois trop négative pour moi ...
Bonne chance quand même !

----------


## mamandeuna

Flamby démoulé  ::  (je croyais que tu parlais du président...)
C'est bon, le toutou va arriver entier !

----------


## Luli

Désolée si je t'ai blessée Sydolice, j'ai dû louper un épisode ^^'

----------


## Belgo78

Une grande histoire d'amour entre sydolice et les voyages en voiture avec ses fifilles  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice travaille peut-être chez un concessionnaire automobile ... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Luli

Bah et alors ? Je comprends tout a fait que d'autres aiment, et y voient un outil de liberté. 

Ce serait tellement chiant si on aimait tous les mêmes choses ^^

----------


## monloulou

Oui Belgo, si ma mémoire est bonne Sydolice a une histoire perso, elle a dû faire un long trajet par amour pour sa chienne. Je pense que c'est pour ça qu'elle est intervenue un peu 'rapidement'.
 ::  Sydolice tu me corriges si j'ai dit des bêtises  :Embarrassment: 
Luli je respecte ton choix, comment procéderas-tu si un animal est malade hors horaires d'ouverture, ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sûr  :: 
En tout cas je me joins aux autres pour attendre impatiemment la petite  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Elle habite peut être juste à côté d'un véto, pour ça je regrette l'appart  ::

----------


## Luli

C'est arrivé pour un chat, j'avais fait venir un veto urgentiste via un site spécialisé. Par contre oui il faut que je vois comment se passent les gardes ici. Il y a plusieurs veto a 10-20 min a pied et il faut que je m'équipe pour pouvoir transporter Ockham inconscient.

----------


## Luli

J'imagine qu'il doit bien y avoir un vétérinaire de garde qui se déplace pour les gens qui ne peuvent plus du tout conduire, quitte a payer un gros supplément. Je demanderai a mon véto à l'occasion comment cela se passe dans ce genre de cas.

----------


## lili2000

Oui, demande bien à l'avance surtout qu'en province, il y a moins de vétérinaires qui se déplacent.

----------


## Belgo78

Sinon comme elle a de quoi les transporter y a les taxis, Uber, un voisin, ... Pleins de solutions en fait  ::

----------


## lénou

Le "sans voiture" a ses limites en province: mon compagnon a pu le constater, et pourtant, il marche énormément et les transports en commun ne manquent pas...

----------


## dogeorge

Dans mon trou
Personne ne se déplace. A. Domicile, ni médecin,. Ni veto
Ni commerce ambulant
Pas de taxi ou presque 
Sans voiture tu meurt
Bon.c'est un choix d'être isolée et donc super au calme et tranquille

----------


## Belgo78

En même temps il me semble qu'elle n'est pas loin d'une grande ville  ::

----------


## Luli

Dogeorge, oui j'imagines très bien, c'était dans ce genre d'environnement que j'ai grandi (peut être un peu moins isolée mais tu faisais rien sans voiture)

Les médecins ne se déplacent pas à domicile non plus, c'est SOS médecin qui assure ce service (dans mon village natal je veux dire)
Là je suis encore en ville, donc bon. Je questionnerai le véto pour savoir comment ça se passe dans la région notamment :

- Comment s'organisent les gardes
- Y a t'il un service d'urgence à domicile 
- Dans le cas contraire, s'il connaît une compagnie de taxi / de vtc / peu importe qui acceptent de transporter aussi les chiens en caisse de transport.

----------


## Luli

Je suis en ville en fait ^^ c'est une maison de ville dans laquelle j'habite désormais, mais je ne suis pas vraiment sortie de la ville. Pour ça que le véto est à 10min a pied, l'autre véto à 25min a pied etc.

En plus la ville en question essaie totalement de pousser dehors les voitures au profis des transports en commun et du vélo.

----------


## Luli

Si vraiment le véterinaire me dit qu'en cas d'urgence nocturne il faudra forcément déplacer Ockham moi-même et qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de faire venir ni un véto ni un taxi acceptant les chiens, dans ce cas je peux toujours investir dans un vélo à assistance éléctrique et une remorque spéciale pour grands chiens. Ma ville se traverse en tous sens en 15-20 min en vélo en prenant le cas où le vétérinaire de garde est vraiment loin.

Voire une voiture sans permis (en passant le petit permis nécessaire, ça ça devrait aller) éléctrique ou thermique selon ce qui aurait la plus faible empreinte carbone. Mais déja à mon avis, avec un bon vélo et une bonne remorque, je couvre un grand nombre de cas et je garde Ockham en sécurité.

(Je ne parle que d'Ockham dans ces hypothèses, non pas par négligence envers Balafenn mais parce que, si je suis en mesure de me débrouiller pour un chien de 50kg, je le suis forcément pour un chien de 15-20 kg)

----------


## Belgo78

Te prends pas trop la tête à mon avis tu es mieux desservie que beaucoup d'entre nous, en rp y a tout ce qu'il faut sauf que jamais de place, de temps et limite on les fait ch... .

----------


## monloulou

Je suis d'accord avec Belgo, prends le temps de réfléchir, on a tendance à tout prévoir pour nos chers 4 pattes au détriment de soi-même parfois. Je te vois bien avec un tricycle ou triporteur qui te servira 'surtout' pour le transport de marchandises, en attendant on se recentre sur la poupée qui arrive bientôt  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui ça me rappelle quand j'ai envoyé les photos de la maison à l'assoc, en bas que le panier de samba et ses jouets en haut que l'arbre à chat et tout pour eux  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon, échec de la promenade ce matin; il y a un vide grenier ou un truc du genre juste a côté de la maison qui est donc entourée de gens avec des chiens, et ça rend Ockham fou, il veut leur sauter dessus (sans agressivité, il est en posture de jeu, mais incontrôlable).

Il a failli me faire décoller deux fois en 3 minutes et passer sous une voiture, n'entend plus rien dans ces cas là, donc rideau, on est rentrés direct avant qu'il y ait un accident.

C'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir travaillé la marche, même en foule, dès son plus jeune âge, et c'est un truc qui était parfaitement acquis... je retravaille doucement les promenades avec de plus en plus de monde, et je vais bientôt pouvoir faire venir l'educatrice, mais c'est carrément frustrant de voir ce chien qui était un vrai plaisir à promener et que je trimballais partout ne plus pouvoir être emmené nulle part ou on peut croiser quelqu'un !

En fait il n'a plus aucune inhibition, dès qu'on croise quelqu'un il veut galoper à sa rencontre et se jeter dessus pour le saluer... 

C'est de pire en pire alors qu'il a un environnement beaucoup plus stimulant qu'avant et plus de dépenses physiques. Je ne sais pas si c'est juste dû à l'adolescence où si j'ai loupé une étape clé.

----------


## Luli

Mais bon, je ne lâche rien, chaque problème a sa solution et j'imagine que c'est plutôt un bon point qu'il soit aussi confiant dans l'univers qui l'entoure. 

Quand bien même je serais obligée à l'arrivée de Balafenn de les sortir parfois séparément faute de pouvoir gérer les deux en même temps... bah peu importe a la limite, c'est pas ça qui les rendra moins heureux ! Le temps de travailler avec Ockham et de trouver l'origine de ce comportement avec l'educatrice.

----------


## flomyspra

Courage! ça me rappelle Feeling, ma golden, que j'ai perdu, malheureusement, beaucoup trop tôt. C'était un amour de chienne, avec vraiment zéro agressivité mais comme Ockham, elle tentait de faire d'énormes fêtes à chaque personne rencontrée et chaque chien rencontré.
ça rendait les choses pas toujours faciles malgré son énorme gentillesse, elle était hyper dynamique, rare pour un golden mais c'était le cas pour elle. Elle s'était beaucoup calmé vers les 1 an, 1 an et demi. Il ne restait que chez le véto, où le fait qu'on reste dans la salle d'attente avec du monde avec en plus de la proximité, où elle était intenable, je la revois debout sur ses postérieurs, parce que je l'avais au bout de ma laisse, à vouloir faire des calins à tout le monde. ::  gens, chiens, chats, tout être vivant. Quand je vois mes petits roumains tout sages et apeurés dans la salle d'attente, c'est vraiment le jour et la nuit.
En balade ou même à des regroupements entre amis, Feeling était devenu beaucoup plus facile à gérer après l'adolescence (1an-1an et demi), c'est venu progressivement. J'ai vu un premier petit changement à 8 mois mais il me semble qu'il a bien fallu attendre 1 an et demi pour qu'elle ignore complètement les inconnus qu'on croisait. Elle s'était bien assagi. Je pense que pour ton loulou, ça fera pareil.

----------


## Belgo78

C'est peut être juste l'âge en effet, enfin l'éducatrice t'en dira plus.

Parfois à 2 ils se canalisent un peu, surtout que Balafenn risque d'avoir au contraire un peu peur des inconnus  :: 

Sinon j'ai l'explication pour le refus de covoiturage, ce n'est ni contre toi ni contre moi, juste que la présidente tient absolument à rencontrer chaque nouvel adoptant et qu'il y a eu trop de mauvaises histoires quand la procédure n'était pas encore en place. Bref ça se comprend et c'est un gage de sérieux  :: (en plus tu vas bien rigoler avec elle)

----------


## Luli

Merci Flomyspra et Belgo ^^ ça me rassure. 

Dans les points positifs, je vois Ockham changer dans le bon sens sur d'autres points. Il est beaucoup plus à l'écoute, me prête beaucoup plus attention en balade (regarder, stopper au besoin, etc), commence même a avoir un bon rappel en terrain calme (en laisse flexi, mais le principe y est) et ses grosses crises à me sauter dessus pour mordre c'est fini. Il saute comme tous les jeunes chiens quand content de me retrouver mais ça n'a clairement plus rien à voir.

Il commence aussi a me rapporter ses jouets quand il veut que je les lui lance a nouveau.

----------


## mamandeuna

Si tu as le secret pour rapporter les jouets, je veux bien l'apprendre  :: 
Titus garde ses jouets, prise de guerre dans son panier. Du coup il faut que l'un l'attire hors de son nid pour y piquer sa corde et pouvoir jouer avec lui.  :: 
Quand on dit "Apporte" ou "Corde", il nous regarde comme si on était des fous... ::

----------


## Luli

Ockham n'a jamais fait aucune protection de ressource (ça faisait même halluciner la nounou, surtout pour un chien qui a grandi en chien unique), n'importe qui peut lui prendre n'importe quoi ou manger dans sa gamelle, pas de soucis. J'ai régulièrement dû aller lui chercher des trucs dangereux dans la gueule dans sa période "je mange tout ce que je trouve même du verre brisé" et il a jamais semblé choqué de se voir piquer ses trésors. Au contraire les jouets c'est plus marrants quand un autre chien joue avec lui !

La seule ressource qu'il garde farouchement parfois, c'est moi, dans certaines circonstances. Le reste nafoute.

----------


## duma762000

Il faut apprendre à Titus d'abord à "donner". Il faut que le chien trouve un intérêt plus grand à donner qu'à garder. 
J'arrive à prendre même les os à mes chiens mais je leur donne toujours quelque chose qu'ils n'ont jamais d'ordinaire : par exemple un bout de fromage, un bout de jambon etc... quelque chose dont on sait qu'ils en sont fous, peut être même un autre jouet qu'on garde pour des événements exceptionnels.
Cela prend du temps mais une fois que le chien a compris le "donne", on peut leur prendre le jouet ou n'importe quoi d'autre, y compris une cochonnerie trouvée sur le trottoir (à condition d'être plus rapide). Il faut continuer à leur donner une gratification de temps en temps et si on n'a rien, les caresses, les bisous exagérément. En effet il faut que la récompense soit toujours plus attractive que la propre action du chien : voir les chiens d'avalanche ou de recherche comment les maîtres les récompensent, avec un simple jouet mais un discours emphatique, plein de joie et d'admiration.

Une fois le "donne" bien acquis il faut se reculer d'un pas et le mot "donne" en rajoutant le "apporte" ou ce qu'on veut. Récompense et encore, encore, encore. L'exercice pas plus de 5 mn d'affilée mais tous les jours. Et toujours finir sur un acte positif : par exemple si le chien n'a pas réussi à donner, on finit sur un "assis" ou "va chercher", bref sur quelque chose que le chien va exécuter.
Ne pas aller plus vite que la musique, ne progresser qu'une fois que l'exercice est acquis à 100 %. Reculer plus loin, refaire l'exercice etc....

associer le "donne" et le "apporte" permet d'apprendre quelque chose à partir d'un ordre déjà acquis. Ensuite on peut supprimer le "donne" et garder simplement le "apporte". Et voilà un autre ordre appris de manière insensible sans déconcerter le chien

----------


## mamandeuna

Euh, une bonne âme pour m'expliquer "protection de ressources" ? Nous on a pas accès à son territoire. On lui laisse son panier en toute gestion, c'est son refuge et c'est là qu'il met ses trésors... ::

----------


## duma762000

"protection de ressources" : vocabulaire technique pour dire que le chien ne veut pas partager ses biens : gamelle, panier, jouet, chaussure, nourriture trouvée ou volée etc... et pour le faire comprendre, grogne, montre les dents, mord. Bref un petit chef qui fait ce qu'il veut, comme s'il était dans la nature, entouré d'ennemis.
En société, un chien bien éduqué ne devrait pas faire de "protection de ressources" exagérée, surtout vis à vis de ses maîtres, à condition bien sûr que ceux-ci ne l'embêtent pas en général. Y compris les enfants.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ok, je vais passer la consigne à son père.  ::  Pour l'instant le donne se heurte à un mur, mais on sait qu'il veut jouer et ne connait pas le mode d'emploi. Garder ce qui est à lui et interagir avec son maître. Il buggue à ce stade...  ::  (nous aussi... :: ).

----------


## Luli

Bon je ne pouvais pas faire autrement que vous partager ceci : c'est actuellement le grand départ pour Balafenn !

----------


## duma762000

Caline, qui n'a jamais rien connu qu'une cage dans un hangar a eu du mal à jouer. Elle avait peur de la balle ou du jouet et aboyait comme une folle. J'ai des petites friandises que je lui jette en disant "va chercher". Du coup elle s'est habituée à ce qu'on lance des choses. Mais, malgré mes conseils, elle n'a jamais su "rapporter" - ou, je dirais, jamais voulu rapporter, parce que quelquefois elle pose sa balle à mes pieds. Mais jamais quand je lui demande. Qui c'est qui commande ?
Le galgo, Edu, lui ne sait même pas qu'il existe des jouets. Ce qui est devant lui, c'est soit une proie à tuer et à manger (même une chaussure) soit rien, à ignorer de toute urgence.
Quant à Oly, la bergère allemande, elle sait bien que si elle rapporte son jouet il sera relancé inlassablement (ou presque) et elle a vite appris.
Les 3 savent ce que "donne" veut dire, qu'il n'y a pas à réfléchir si on obéit ou pas, il n'y a pas le choix. Je ne le dis que lorsqu'il y a urgence, par exemple l'autre fois je me suis trompée de gamelle et un a eu le médicament (enrobé dans du fromage) de l'autre. "donne" et il a lâché (mais il a eu son bout de fromage aussi, sans médicament).
Ca fait partie des 2 ou 3 ordres sur lesquels je ne cède jamais, parce que ça peut leur sauver la vie : je suis en campagne et on ne sait jamais quelle charogne ils vont trouver et mâchouiller, au risque de se faire empoisonner. J'ai perdu mon chat Duma, empoisonné, je ne sais pas ce qu'il avait trouvé, un chat c'est difficile à suivre mais mes chiens restent toujours à portée de vue

----------


## mamandeuna

Il est déjà bien entouré !

----------


## duma762000

Super pour Balafenn. Petite poupée, elle ne sait pas encore que le bonheur est à portée de pattes.

----------


## mamandeuna

Dans l'urgence on dit non, et il reste en suspension  :: .
 Il ne prend jamais à l'extérieur ce qui est par terre. Même si c'est os et très odorant. Il est toujours sur le qui vive et surveille tout ce qui est alentour. On ne pourrait jamais le faire jouer en extérieur... :: 
Balafenn semble un grand bébé.  ::

----------


## Luli

Oui, on m'avait dit 8kg, a mon avis c'est pas le bon poids ^^' 


(Pas grave en soit par contre j'espère qu'elle va tenir dans sa caisse de transport)

----------


## mamandeuna

80 kg, oublié le 0.... ::

----------


## Luli

Elle arrive tard ce soir à Roissy et ira chez une FA de transit (que je remercie infiniment) jusque samedi, date à laquelle la présidente de l'asso (que je remercie infiniment aussi) me l'amènera à Marne la vallée - gare TGV.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je crois que je suis à peine plus rassurée qu'elle ^^'

----------


## mamandeuna

Tu vois que tout s'arrange pour le mieux  ::

----------


## Luli

je crois que c'est elle qu'on voit !

----------


## Belgo78

C'est bien elle, elle doit être plutôt près des 10 kg mais pas bcp plus (place qu'elle prend dans la cage)  ::

----------


## Luli

Ça va, normalement ma cage est jusque 20kg. Elle doit arriver demain !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cela devrait aller du coup. La cage commandée va jusque 20kg je crois !

----------


## Luli

Ouch, cette andouille d'Ockham s'est occupé aujourd'hui en rongeant sa laisse flexy de sécurité machin qui m'avait coûté un bras -> inutilisable. Pourtant pas faute de lui avoir laissé des trucs à ronger !

Bah désolée coco mais tu vas revenir à la laisse courte le temps que je puisse t'en commander une autre ^^'

----------


## Luli

Je me fais magnifiquement troller par DPD pour la livraison de la cage de transport...

ça va faire plus d'une semaine que je l'attends, une première livraison a été annulée le 27 parce que j'aurais "donné une instruction" (alors que non), et depuis (sans me prévenir ni rien) ils étaient "en attente de précisions", j'ai redonné des précisions hier et programmé une livraison aujourd'hui, et sur le suivi le colis n'est pas parti en livraison car replacé "en attente de précisions" hier soir à 19h30 sans aucune explication.

----------


## Luli

Bon, niveau bonnes nouvelles, j'ai eu confirmation par la présidente que Balafenn est bien arrivée et qu'elle va bien, qu'elle est calme et peu craintive par rapport aux autres chiens du voyage. Elle est dans sa FA de transit.

----------


## flo95300

Cc, je suis depuis quelque temps ton "parcours" pour balafenn, c'est génial pour toi, ockham et surtout la puce qui va avoir une belle vie ☺️.
Hâte de voir cette rencontre et surtout pas de panique 😁, ockham a l'air très sociable et joueur. 
Il y a 2 ans nous sommes passés d'un seul chien à 3 en 15jrs, nous avions un croisé staff de 45kg et avons pris une petite bull terrier et une malinoise(chiots toutes les deux), les rencontres se sont fait très naturellement et avec les longes libres.
Par contre tu vas voir que les jeux peuvent être impressionnant, nos poilus faisaient des placages à faire pâlir les rugbymens et aucune blessures malgré la différence de poids même quand les filles étaient chiots.
Je te confirme qu'il faudra de temps en temps sortir les chiens chacun leur tour, ils auront besoin de passer du temps en tête à tête avec toi 🤗
Allez bientôt 2 fois plus de bonheur ☺️☺️

----------


## Luli

J'ai eu la responsable d'adoption au téléphone (Balafenn est chez sa soeur) la miss n'est pas trauma, elle explore, a l'aise avec les femmes, pas encore testée homme. Recherche énormément la compagnie des (grands) chiens. Ne devra pas rester totalement seule donc la presence d'Ockham va être un réel plus. 
Du coup, comme j'avais prevu de laisser Ockham chez sa nounou le samedi vu que je vais être partie plus de 12h, j'avais prévu initialement de ne le récupérer que dimanche pour laisser Balafenn se poser, j'irai certainement le chercher samedi soir en fait pour qu'il puisse immédiatement la rassurer. Il aura passé la journée a jouer avec son bébé copain donc sera sûrement aussi crevé que Balafenn.

----------


## Belgo78

Elle va être choyé la petite, tant cette semaine que pour toute sa vie  :: 
Plus que 3 fois dormir  ::

----------


## Luli

Surprise (agréablement) par Ockham hier : deux chiens sont venus à sa rencontre de façon un peu brutale en balade - en gros Ockham surveillait autre chose et les chiens lui ont foncé dessus sans rien demander, Ockham s'est aperçu de leur présence quand ils étaient déja en train de le renifler, et autant il a sursauté un peu autant les interactions avec ces deux braves malpolis ont été impeccables. Beaucoup d'akitas (même à 9 mois) sont tellement à cheval sur la bienséance canine que ça aurait fini en grognements (au mieux).

Je remarque de plus en plus qu'Ockham n'apprécie pas les balades la nuit : il devient parano et aboie sur tout (genre des gens à 10m qui marchent sans s'occuper de nous), et voit tout comme des genre de monstres très dangereux (il a grogné/aboyé sur des bateaux amarrés le long d'un quai ou sur un pot de fleur géant - des endroits que pourtant il connait depuis bébé). J'ai vu avec ma hierarchie pour modifier mes horaires et pouvoir démarrer la balade du soir à 17h45 donc il fait encore jour, et la balade du midi c'est bon aussi.

----------


## duma762000

d un autre côté éviter ce qui le gêne, alors qu'il est en pleine construction mentale, c'est pas top, à mon avis. Il faut l'habituer (ou le ré-habituer) pas tous les jours pour pas qu'il prenne en grippe son environnement y compris le jour mais de temps en temps.
Plus l'animal a d'expériences de toutes sortes, plus il sera apte à s'adapter.
Maintenant je ne connais pas du tout la race Akita, alors ....

----------


## Luli

Je vais continuer a le balader aussi la nuit ^^ mais ça me semble mieux pour son équilibre qu'il ait aussi des balades "détente" où il se sent bien. Donc la avec mes nouveaux horaires je peux lui faire alterner les deux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De la même façon, quand un truc inoffensif lui fait peur, je ne lui permets pas de l'esquiver. Je le rassure, je me mets entre lui et "le monstre" pour lui montrer que je n'ai pas peur et que ça crains rien, Ockham marchant doucement derrière, puis quand c'est possible je vais poser la main sur "le monstre". Ockham constate que c'est inerte et vient le renifler et voilà, fin de la terreur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et évidemment il est chaudement félicité quand il a affronté sa peur et reniflé "le monstre"

----------


## Luli

Bon enfin reçu la médaille de Balafenn ! (Et celle d'Ockham aussi)



Pour une petite puce ayant affronté courageusement ce voyage, la rose des vents m'a semblé une évidence et restera un souvenir du chemin parcouru. Quant a Ockham, l'atome est en référence à son nom, principe fondamental de la rigueur scientifique.

Derrière sont gravé leur nom, mon numéro, mon addresse, ainsi que mon nom sur la grosse médaille d'Ockham.

----------


## lénou

Elles sont superbes tes médailles!  ::

----------


## Luli

Je me suis organisée, pour l'arrivée de Balafenn samedi soir, un ami viendra apporter à dîner et restera dîner avec moi le temps que Balafenn prenne ses marques. Comme j'avais eu un gros coup de stress de quelques heures à l'arrivée d'Ockham et que je n'ai plus mon conjoint à mes côtés, je pense que ça aidera pour la sérénité de tout le monde.

Il est très doux et extrèmement à l'aise avec les animaux (Ockham l'adore et réciproquement).

----------


## flo95300

Oui c'est plus rassurant de ne pas être seule dans ces moments 😁, plus que 2 jours 🎉🎉

----------


## Luli

Chuis morte de trouille, à vrai dire. Heureuse mais morte de trouille. 
Il y a eu tellement d'émotions en à peine quelques jours... la confirmation de l'adoption, la joie du déménagement mélangée au fait de temporairement ne plus se sentir chez soi, le vide immense de la rupture du jour au lendemain... 
Cela me fait du bien d'en parler ici d'ailleurs. 

Je me demande si au final, ce n'est pas le fait d'être emportée dans les préparatifs pour Balafenn qui m'a évité de sombrer en m'occupant l'esprit avec l'accumulation des petites tâches simples à accomplir.

----------


## Belgo78

C'est ce qu'il faut faire quand ça va pas, pleins de petites choses qui prennent pas trop la tête et changent les idées, il faut toujours un peu de temps quand on déménage, plus les mêmes repères, ... ça déboussole un peu voir beaucoup.

En Roumanie on dit " Une Balafenn et ça repart !", plus que 2 jours  ::

----------


## superdogs

> Chuis morte de trouille, à vrai dire. Heureuse mais morte de trouille. 
> Il y a eu tellement d'émotions en à peine quelques jours... la confirmation de l'adoption, la joie du déménagement mélangée au fait de temporairement ne plus se sentir chez soi, le vide immense de la rupture du jour au lendemain... 
> Cela me fait du bien d'en parler ici d'ailleurs. 
> 
> *Je me demande si au final, ce n'est pas le fait d'être emportée dans les préparatifs pour Balafenn qui m'a évité de sombrer en m'occupant l'esprit avec l'accumulation des petites tâches simples à accomplir.*



Si ! c'est Balafenn qu'il te fallait à ce moment précis de ta vie ! j'ai toujours trouvé qu' "ils" n 'arrivent pas par hasard, au final, même si ça en a l'air parfois.
Et tu sais quoi, avoir la tête occupée, ça va continuer ... ::   :: 
Et c'est tout à fait normal d'être morte de trouille

----------


## monloulou

Tu as bien pensé pour l'arrivée de Balafenn, pendant que tu la surveilles ton ami pourra s'occuper d'Ockham  :: 
Une nouvelle maison, une nouvelle vie pour tous les trois qui sera bien remplie je te le souhaite. Samedi approche  ::

----------


## lénou

> Je me demande si au final, ce n'est pas le fait d'être emportée dans les  préparatifs pour Balafenn qui m'a évité de sombrer en m'occupant  l'esprit avec l'accumulation des petites tâches simples à accomplir.


Je le pense sincèrement pour l'avoir vécu! De tout coeur avec toi!  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon on optimise encore l'arrivée de Balafenn :
- Ockham sera chez sa nounou cet aprem, cette nuit et toute la journée de samedi pour ne pas qu'il se tape 12h de solitude demain et qu'il s'éclate un maximum avec son bébé copain.
- Je vais ramener Balafenn et l'installer chez moi, lui montrer ses affaires etc
- Dans le même temps sa super nounou va me ramener elle-même Ockham de façon à ce que Balafenn n'ait pas à rester seule le temps que j'aille chercher Ockham.

De cette manière : 
- Ockham va pouvoir rassurer Balafenn quasi immédiatement
- Elle ne restera pas seule

----------


## Luli

Bon encore plus rassurée ^^ je suis allé déposer Ockham chez sa nounou ce midi, son bébé copain a presque jour pour jour l'age de Balafenn et les retrouvailles ont été impeccables, Ockham jouant très doucement avec son mini pote et le bébé se roulant partout de joie de retrouver son pote le gentil géant (alors que le grand bébé vit à demeure avec deux autres chiens très sympa, mais Ockham c'est Ockham quoi, les deux sont fusionnels)

Détail qui m'a fait marrer : premier acte d'Ockham de retour chez sa nounou, foncer vers le coffre à jouets et en ressortir une balle bleue oubliée la dernière fois  ::  il ne perd pas le nord celui là.

----------


## Luli

Je viens de demander à la nounou, son mini-pote fait... 23 kg xD ma vision de la taille des chiens est complètement à l'ouest je crois, je le trouve tout petit !

----------


## monloulou

C'est un petit mais costaud/musclé  :: 
Balafenn est poilue sûrement moins lourde

----------


## lénou

Jour J?  ::

----------


## Luli

Et oui ! Je suis dans le train vers Marne la Vallée, stressée, malade et après une nuit blanche (tellement peur de ne pas entendre mon reveil que je ne m'endors pas), mais il en faut plus que ça pour m'abattre ^^ je viens de passer le seul changement un peu délicat de la journée, rien de compliqué mais j'avais que quelques minutes pour trouver le bon quai et traverser avec ma grosse cage de transport donc clairement fallait  pas perdre une seconde.

Bon une pensée pour tous les gens que j'ai choqué en manipulant la cage de transport a la brutasse, et qui n'ont visiblement pas vu qu'elle était vide  :Big Grin:  

Au retour l'enchaînement est différent, j'ai deux heures pour faire ce même changement de quai donc on va pouvoir y aller tout doucement.

----------


## monloulou

::  essaie de dormir un peu (si tu peux) avant d'arriver, j'espère qu'une bonne âme t'aidera pour trimbaler la cage pleine  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Si je m'endors (et c'est tentant, je pique du nez bercée par le train) j'ai trop peur de manquer l'arrêt xD donc je lutte. 

Pour le retour, ça devrait aller, en deux heures j'ai le temps de chercher les ascenseurs et tout ça. Il y en a toujours (surtout dans les gares importantes comme Nantes).

Et la cage roule. 

J'espere juste que je ne vais pas me faire ennuyer niveaux billets, m'appuyant sur la taille annoncée de Balafenn j'ai pris un billet de retour "petit chien dans un contenant", mais finalement elle dépasse la taille, même si elle va effectivement être dans un (grand) contenant. 

En gros le système ne permet que de choisir entre "petit chien dans un contenant" et "grand chien muselé et en laisse", mais clairement la choupette est pas encore capable de voyager en laisse.

On va bien voir si je me fais allumer ou pas ^^'

Pour Ockham c'était passé, mais le contenant était plus petit, j'ai pas pu réutiliser le même il est devenu trop usé entre temps.

----------


## lénou

Avec toi!  ::

----------


## monloulou

On croise pour que tout se passe bien pour toutes les deux, Balafenn peut aussi ressembler à un bb saint-bernard après tout   ::

----------


## Belgo78

Là elles doivent être ensemble, vivement qu'elles rentrent bien toutes les deux  ::

----------


## Luli

Coup de foudre à la seconde où j'ai vu la petite :3 


Balafenn est douce, Balafenn veut des caresses, Balafenn est sublime avec toutes ses jolies nuances, bref Balafenn est une évidence.

Par contre on est ko toutes les deux dans le train du retour, mon pote sera a la gare de saint Nazaire pour prendre le relais en terme de manutention.

----------


## Luli

Edit : Désolée y a eu doublon

----------


## duma762000

WOUAH ! quelle beauté ! et ce regard à faire fondre un iceberg ! 
de très belles histoires en perspective.

----------


## Belgo78

Quelle petite merveille  :: 

Courage plus que quelques heures et vous pourrez somnoler toutes les deux  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Trop mignonne, elle ne sait pas que le grand bonheur l'attend  ::

----------


## Luli

Je voudrais pas capter mais Balafenn pionce déjà de bon cœur  ::

----------


## superdogs

Choupette, qu'elle est belle ! cette tête de mignonne ... ::  elle a l'air toute en douceur.. Ockham risque de tomber amoureux  ::

----------


## Luli

En tout cas moi c'est fait  ::

----------


## lénou

Whaouh, cette jolie bouille!!! ::

----------


## Luli

Bon on va avoir tout a travailler ensemble (la propreté, la marche en laisse...) mais je suis confiante : on va y arriver, surtout avec Ockham pour lui apprendre comment marche son nouvel univers !

----------


## Luli

Bon et mon pote va venir me chercher directement a Nantes, en voiture, économisant plus de 2h de trajet et un changement de train a la petite  :Smile:  j'avais pas osé demander, c'est lui qui a proposé.

----------


## Luli

Bon mon ami n'a pas pu récupérer sa voiture assez tôt pour aller jusqu'à Nantes maiiiis j'ai eu le train d'avant ! Avec un changement encore plus short que ce matin ! J'ai du cavaler dans les escaliers avec les 18 kilos de cage+chien a bout de bras mais j'ai réussi ! Résultat Balafenn sera chez elle 2h plus tôt que prévu !

----------


## monloulou

L'un dans l'autre c'est 2h de gagné, en tout cas c'est gentil de la part de ton ami  ::

----------


## lénou

Nous attendons des nouvelles avec impatience!  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon la suite est... mitigée. Enfin, Balafenn est un amour, le trajet s'est bien passé, elle est resté sage et propre, a l'arrivée elle a joyeusement tout exploré, me collait au train, se faisait cajoler, tout ça.

Par contre, a l'arrivée d'Ockham... mon grand dadais a été impeccable, sans une once d'agressivité ni rien, mais Balafenn s'est affolée. Elle s'est fait dessus, s'est réfugiée tremblante dans un coin. Ockham a essayé de se faire moins impressionnant, en restant immobile, puis assis, puis couché en s'étalant un maximum, mais rien à faire Balafenn lui grognait / aboyait dessus. Ockham n'a pas réagit, mais Balafenn ne s'est jamais calmée. J'ai fini par les séparer. 

Ockham est mortifié de voir cette copine sans pouvoir aller interagir, on a mis presque une demie heure pour récupérer la confiance de Balafenn et qu'elle recommence à bouger.

La fatigue nerveuse s'accumule de mon côté, heureusement mon ami temporise au mieux.

----------


## lili2000

C'est plutôt Normal comme comportement vu les circonstances, laisse les sépare mais si possible qu'ils puissent se voir ou au moins se sentir. Ça devrait vite aller mieux il fait y aller étape par étape, ça reste un chien traumatisé qui vient de faire un grand voyage  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Surtout ne t'occupe pas trop de balafenn laisse le explorer et ne le caresser pas systématiquement.

----------


## Luli

Balafenn recherche énormément mon contact. Là elle dort au pied du canapé pendant qu'on regarde un film pour se remettre des émotions.

----------


## superdogs

Ne t'affole pas ; une première réaction n'est pas définitive, surtout chez nos traumas... ne force pas le contact, et effectivement, s'ils peuvent se sentir, voir, ça sera tout bénéf au final.

Balafenn, tu ne sais pas ce qu'elle a vécu la-bas, ses souvenirs avec les autres chiens ; petit à petit, elle va intégrer que les choses ont changé pour elles.

Surtout, comme dit Lili, essaye de ne pas la renforcer pas dans ses craintes en la "surprotégeant" ; je sais que c'est un peu lutter contre soi même quand ils arrivent ,et qu'on a tant envie de les papouiller, rassurer, cajoler... mais ça viendra plus tard.

Mon Alma est restée 3 semaines avec une longe derrière elle, parce que je ne pouvais même pas l'approcher... maintenant, 5 mois plus tard, elle se dresse sur les pattes arrière pour se mettre debout contre moi..

Allez, ça va le faire, tout le monde a besoin de se reposer, et jour après jour, les choses vont se caler

Raconte nous..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Balafenn recherche énormément mon contact. Là elle dort au pied du canapé pendant qu'on regarde un film pour se remettre des émotions.



Le contraire de mon expérience : Alma recherchait exclusivement le contact de Gringo... à tel point que ça le gonflait au début  ::

----------


## lénou

Cahly n'a pas apprécié tout de suite la présence de Bosco. 
Ça viendra! La miss vit un tsunami, no stress.  ::

----------


## lénou

J'avais dormi 3 nuits sur la banquette pour être présente en cas de conflit.
Bon repos à toi, la tension va retomber progressivement. ::

----------


## lénou

Ils se sont rencontrés dans un endroit neutre avant la maison?

----------


## Luli

Ils se sont rencontrés dans la pièce des chats. Ockham n'y va jamais et Balafenn l'avait découvert 5 min avant. 

(Au passage aucun souci avec les chats alors qu'elle ne les connaissait pas)

Détail qui me triture un peu : la miss n'a pas fait du tout ses besoins a part le petit peu d'urines qu'elle a perdu de peur devant Ockham. Dès que je la vois fouiner un peu et qu'elle semble chercher, je la sors dans la petite cour intérieure, mais rien depuis 11h.

----------


## duma762000

pour les besoins, une de mes chiennes est restée 24 h sans faire la première fois qu'on est partis en vacances. Elle ne faisait que dans le jardin de notre maison, jamais ailleurs quand on allait en promenade. 
La chatte que j'avais recueillie avait aussi attendu 24 h avant de faire et s'est soulagée sur le lit, en nuit. Je peux vous dire qu'une vessie pleine d'une chatte ça mouille  ::

----------


## lili2000

T'inquiètes pas trop avec le pipi, elle le fera peut-être cette nuit ? Laisse des journaux par terre au cas où ..' il y a de l'herbe dans ta cour ? Elle était attachée ou en liberté dedans ? Essayé de t'éloigner le plus possible quand elle est dehors et lui laisser le temps de bien sentir partout .
Ça devrait aller un peu mieux demain.

----------


## duma762000

Ockram a l'air de bien gérer la mise en contact : je le laisserai faire, il va "apprivoiser" la petite nouvelle au fil du temps. 
De plus Balafenn a fait un très long voyage, elle est fatiguée, un gros poilu, même gentil, ça l'impressionne. Peut être que dans le refuge un humain s'est mis entre elle et un agresseur et elle recherche cette protection auprès d'un autre humain qui lui fait moins peur qu'un congénère.
Reposez vous tous et demain sera un autre jour. 
On est toujours pris par surprise, ce n'est jamais ce qu'on appréhendait qui arrive avec nos amours.

----------


## Belgo78

Ca va aller, c'est normal quelque part ça lui fait beaucoup de changement d'un coup, je trouve très bien la réaction d'Ockham, il maîtrise plutôt bien les codes canins  :: 

Balafenn n'a pas été traumatisée par contre elle est restée collée à sa maman et ses frères et sœurs, donc une fois qu'elle aura découvert qu'Ockham est aussi gentil qu'eux et bien aidé par des friandises, ... elle va vite se détendre la petite  :: 

Pour ses besoins pareils, une fois en confiance ça va venir, puis bon elle doit avoir besoin de repos ça joue sur les nerfs aussi  ...

----------


## lénou

> la miss n'a pas fait du tout ses besoins


Cahly ne s'est pas soulagée avant 24h, idem pour Utah! Bosco ne tenait plus en sortant du camion après 48h de voyage!...

----------


## lénou

> il y a de l'herbe dans ta cour ?


Les miens ne se sont jamais soulagés sans herbe.

Bonne nuit calme et réparatrice après toutes ces émotions!

----------


## Luli

Au final, Balafenn va rester avec les chats dans leur pièce (le salon) qui communique avec la pièce des chiens (la salle a manger) par une porte vitrée. Ainsi Ockham et Balafenn se voient. Comme la pièce des chats n'est pas assez sécurisée pour un chiot (câbles etc), elle est dans un très grand parc a chiot avec que des affaires safe, ses jouets son panier ses gamelles etc. J'ai laissé une alèse qui me restait d'Ockham. 

Là il faut que tout le monde dorme, je ne tiens plus, pas dormi depuis jeudi 6h. 

Balafenn pleure dès que je quitte la pièce, c'est à briser le cur. Je cherche un objet à lui laisser qui porte mon odeur...

----------


## Luli

Et pour les besoins, elle a été un moment en liberté (étroitement surveillée) dans le jardin qui est en herbe puis attachée (enfin en laisse quoi) dans la cour intérieure.

En fait au vu de la description je m'attendais à une chienne qui mette très longtemps à créer un lien avec les humains mais qui par contre soit glue avec Ockham. Pour le coup elle est carrément sociable humains et me suis à la trace comme si j'avais toujours été son humaine, et crains Ockham. Le contraire de ce que j'imaginais ! (Ce n'est en aucun cas un souci)

Du coup il a fallu improviser un peu pour s'adapter ^^

----------


## lili2000

Bravo pour cette adoption  :: 
On attend les photos avec impatience  :: 
Bonne nuit (j'espère que tu pourras dormir ...)

----------


## lénou

Elle agit de cette manière car tu as été son repère durant le trajet, après un nouveau changement pour elle, son comportement évoluera vite lorsqu'elle prendra ses marques. 
Évite de trop la couver: pour elle mais également pour ne pas créer de tension avec Ockham qui pourrait se sentir délaissé...
J'espère que tu auras pu te reposer...

----------


## Luli

En fait après avoir écrit les derniers messages j'ai entendu Balafenn cesser progressivement de pleurer. J'ai préféré la laisser dormir que retourner la voir et redeclencher une angoisse de séparation...

----------


## lénou

Et ce matin, tu es plus zen?  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bonjour Luli
j'ai adopté moi aussi une roumaine très stressée et au bout de 6 années chez-moi elle reste craintive sur certaines choses (inconnus, bruit, coups de fusil, etc...) elle se met toujours dans un coin isolé pour que ses compagnons (5 chats et 3 chiens) ne l'embêtent pas quand elle veut être tranquille, sinon elle les aime quand même et recherche leur compagnie mais c'est quand elle veut, c'est elle qui choisit....Elfie a 12 ans et est devenue aveugle hélas mais ça ne semble pas la perturber outre mesure
**Balafenn est vraiment très belle*  ::  *elle vient de quelle asso ?**
pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas de la mettre dans la journée dans la cage de sociabilisation à tes côtés, porte ouverte pour qu'ils puissent se renifler avec Ockham et se voir ?

l'isoler avec les chats n'est peut-être pas la bonne solution, ton chien pourrait peut-être développer de la jalousie ou Balafenn développer un hyper-attachement... qu'en penses-tu ?

bravo pour cette belle adoption et bonne journée*  ::

----------


## Luli

Après c'était surtout une solution temporaire pour que chacun puisse dormir en sécurité cette nuit et se poser. Hier soir elle ne supportait pas du tout la présence d'Ockham donc il a bien fallu trouver une solution rapide.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Cest super quelle soit arrivée, bravo davoir tenu, tu dois être crevée ! 

Je tenais juste a dire que son comportement est tout ce quil y a de plus normal, cest un bébé, elle vient de faire un énorme voyage stressant, tu es son point de référence à qui elle fait déjà confiance.... et cest super !! 

Lhyper attachement est un vrai trouble de comportement RARE, il ne faut pas stresser là-dessus, par contre apprendre lindépendance cest important mais pour ça il faut quil y ait du lien. Ce nest pas que moins vous êtes proches, mieux ça va se passer, au contraire un chien qui a une relation forte, qui a confiance est un chien qui est capable dapprendre que la solitude nest pas effrayante car il nest pas en détresse. 

En revanche, jaurais dormi dans la même pièce quelle les premières nuits (pas possible de mettre son enclos dans la chambre ou de dormir avec les chiens dans la chambre?), un lien fort est en train de se créer, cest important de ne pas briser sa confiance en la laissant pleurer seule....  Mais je comprends très bien que hier tu as dû gérer avec lurgence (sa peur dockham) et la fatigue !! 

Pour Ockham, ça va venir !! Elle devait être super fatiguée aussi. Recommence peut-être à les montrer à distance, en donnait des friandises a Balafenn pour faire une association positive et à Ockham pour son calme (il a des réactions top). Elle va vite réaliser quil ny a aucun danger !

Je voulais aussi préciser que tu ne peux pas renforcer lémotion de peur en lui parlant gentiment ou en la caressant (cest une idée qui a eu la vie dure....), au contraire elle va se sentir mieux ! (Cest un peu comme dire que si tu dis cest bien à quelquun devant une araignée qui en a peur, ça le rendra encore plus peureux  :: ). Donc tu peux y aller, lui parler, la rassurer et Ockham aussi, mais jai le sentiment que tu fais déjà tout ça  ::

----------


## Luli

On va voir aujourd'hui comment ça évolue ^^ idéalement je préférerais que le parc a chiot soit dans la pièce des chiens justement, c'etait ce qui était prévu a l'origine. Mais elle aurait pas pu le supporter hier.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Je te remets l’article (et pour ceux que ça intéresse ^^) : https://hund.fr/actualites/apprendre-la-solitude/131/  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Petit coussinet : en fait la seance de pleurs n'a pas duré si longtemps (sinon je serai redescendue) elle s'est rapidement tue et endormie.

----------


## Luli

Bon ! Juste incroyable l'evolution en une nuit. 

Bon déjà mon parc a chiot (pourtant hauteur maximale) a fait doucement rigoler Balafenn qui l'a escaladé sans difficulté, je l'ai retrouvé en dehors. Elle avait fait ses besoins, heureusement c'est du carrelage ^^ 

Ensuite, j'ai commencé a voir que Balafenn, au travers de la porte vitrée, fixait intensément Ockham, en chouinant mais en... remuant frénétiquement la queue. Quand je suis allé voir Ockham, Balafenn s'est faufilé et a foncé sur Ockham, donc... j'ai laissé faire (en etant prête a plonger dessus en cas de danger).

Alors : Balafenn a visiblement regretté en quelques secondes, a hurlé, Ockham l'a approché couché en reculant puis revenant quand elle aboyait/grognait et
... en quelques minutes c'était réglé, Balafenn continuait de chouiner mais suivait Ockham a la trace en remuant frénétiquement la queue dès qu'il faisait mine de la laisser tranquille. Maintenant ils ne se quittent plus, ça se course dans tous les sens. 

Balafenn chouine toujours autant, elle a la curieuse lubie d'aller s'asseoir dans sa gamelle d'eau dès qu'Ockham l'impressionne trop et m'a transformé la pièce des chiens en piscine olympique du coup xD 

Bref, en une heure ce matin, c'est bon : Balafenn ne quitte plus Ockham, Ockham est aux anges, Balafenn se fait toujours autant câliner (Ockham a systématiquement droit a sa dose avec l'autre main et réciproquement) et me suit toujours a la trace, mais dès que je m'en vais Ockham vient la rassurer.

----------


## Belgo78

Elle savait juste pas comment s'y prendre et Ockham a été parfait   ::

----------


## duma762000

Ockham est un parfait mentor. Ca va aller vite pour l'adaptation, je crois. Elle a un repère canin et une maîtresse au top. Quoi de mieux ?
La propreté va venir, elle va voir comment Ockham se comporte et elle va l'imiter en tout.
Perso j'ai toujours trouvé que les parcs à chiots étaient trop bas et pas assez solides : c'est bien pour des chiots très jeunes et très petits  mais au bout d'un mois ils ne servent plus à rien. Je préfère la cage métallique avec la porte ouverte ou fermée selon les besoins.
Bon dimanche

----------


## superdogs

J'arrive un peu tard, couchée tôt hier, et je vois que les besoins sont faits ; chouette ; c'est normal que nos loulous se retiennent, dans un lieu tout nouveau (faut de la détente psy pour faire...)

Bon, tout à l'air de se mettre en place ; je suis avec plaisir l'arrivée de Balafeen, j'adore les 1ers pas des adoptions.

Vivement des photos ?

----------


## Luli

J'ai la cage aussi mais je prefererais qu'elle reste bien rangée. Au vu de l'accord entre les deux chiens Balafenn va integrer la pièce des chiens (qui est intégralement sécurisée) et le parc a chiots etre rangé aussi je crois.

----------


## monloulou

C'est de l'adaptation rapide avec un super grand frère Ockham  :: 
A cette allure ils vont peut-être siester ensemble cet aprèm  :Smile: , tu peux toujours lui laisser la cage ouverte avec couverture dessus et ton linge dedans pour qu'elle s'y réfugie pour se sentir en sécurité. C'est vous qui voyez   ::

----------


## Luli

Ils ont siesté ensemble ce matin. 

Après plusieurs fausses absences, j'ai laissé Ockham et Balafenn seuls dans leur pièce sans accès au jardin et suis partie de la maison 2h30, impeccable. J'ai trouvé Balafenn endormie contre Ockham. Elle m'a fait la fête a mon retour, mais pas comme un chien qui a eu très peur. Elle a eu accès au jardin et est allé faire ses besoins tranquillement. Elle reste très proche de moi et câline. Ockham n'a jamais eu l'air si heureux et profite enfin du jardin.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ben voilà la clef du bonheur ... au moins deux êtres de la même espèce

----------


## Luli



----------


## monloulou

Braaavo Balafenn   ::  ayé elle est chez elle

rho les superbes photos  ::  merci

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les photos  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Sur la première on ne voitpasou commence le premier chien et ou finit le second

----------


## Belgo78

Ils vont tellement bien ensemble, je suis tellement content pour toi et pour elle  ::

----------


## Luli

Un peu inquiète ce soir... au moment de la gamelle, alors que j'apportais deux grosses gamelles, donnais la première a Ockham puis la seconde a Balafenn, Balafenn commençait à picorer dans les deux mais Ockham a grogné un grand coup (alors qu'il n'avait été jusque là qu'amour envers la petite), Balafenn a tout lâché et est allé se prostrer sous un bureau. Ockham vidait la gamelle de Balafenn. Depuis elle est couchée en boule a côté de la gamelle d'Ockham - pleine - elle ne vient plus chercher de câlins et se contente de me regarder sans bouger. Ockham ne s'intéresse pas a sa gamelle restée pleine et il est couché un peu plus loin...

----------


## Belgo78

Quelque part c'est une réaction normale chez les chiens, ici même entre mère et filles ça grogne un peu parfois, je pense qu'il faut leur donner séparément au début, d'abord à Ockham et une fois qu'il est posé à Balafenn. Là p-e donner une petite portion à la petite et empêcher Ockham(en douceur, ockham "non" et le distraire) d'y aller.

----------


## superdogs

Proposer à Balafenn sa gamelle, sans la présence d'Ockham pour ce soir

Délicat pbm que le moment du repas ; mieux vaut séparer pour l'instant, et peut-être que ça passera ; sinon, ça ne coutera rien de séparer les chiens à ce moment.

Ockham a signifié qu'il ne partageait pas son repas, Balafenn va l'intégrer aussi, même si la réaction de Ockham l'a totalement intimidée et stressée.

Ne t'en fais pas trop, ils apprennent (et n'ont pas fini), à se connaitre..

----------


## lénou

Je sépare les gamelles (2 pièces différentes) depuis le début car c'est la seule source de conflit ici. Même quand je prépare j'ai droit à un concert très amusant de vocalises entre les 2, c'est devenu un rituel entre eux pour la forme.

----------


## flo95300

Trop beaux les 2 poilus !
Nous aussi gamelles séparées, sinon coup de dents (sans morsures) pourtant pas de conflit lors des récompenses elles attendent leur tour mais la gamelle c'est sacrée 😁

----------


## lili2000

Oui, donner des gamelles séparément et surtout ne pas laisser de gamelle au sol surtout s'il reste des croquettes dedans. 
Comment Ockham réagit il quand tu t'approche de sa gamelle ? Sans chercher a lui enlever bien sûr ...
Chez moi tous les chiens mangent en même temps, je donne les gamelle toujours dans le même ordre et ils connaissent tous leurs place même chez ma mère où là ils sont six quand ils sont tous ensemble. Je reste pour surveiller tout de même mais surtout car certains ont des médicaments et il fait pas que ce soit un autre qui les prennent. 

Apprend leur aussi à être calme au moment où tu donnes la gamelle comme ça ils seront moins en pression.

Tout ça pour dire que c'est normal c'est comme tout, il faudra un peu de temps pour que ça aille mieux.

----------


## monloulou

La gamelle c'est sacré, Balafenn a bien compris puisqu'elle n'a pas touché à celle d'Ockham. Oui les séparer au début, une autre pièce ou 1 à l'extérieur pour que chacun mange tranquillement. Ici ils sont séparés de 2/3 m dos à dos suffisamment pour que chacun laisse l'autre manger sans stress.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Je te conseille de les nourrir dans des pièces différentes! Ockham a montré que c’était un stress pour lui de manger à côté de Balafenn, il prévient donc c’est bien mais inutile de faire subir le stress à Balafenn aussi. Ça va les détendre de manger sans aucun autre chien en vue et donc potentiel risque de se faire piquer, tu vas éviter aussi des comportements glouton à tout avaler par peur de se faire voler...

Tu peux en mettre un dans une autre pièce porte fermée et dès que c’est fini tu ranges les gamelles  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Ockham n'a jamais réagit à la gamelle. Il ne se jette pas dessus d'ailleurs. Il ne la vide souvent pas non plus et la finit tranquillement plus tard.

Chez sa nounou pareil, il mange très lentement et les autres chiens auraient tendance à vider sa gamelle sans qu'il ne proteste.

Je n'ai jamais retiré une gamelle non finie parce que je ne voulais pas qu'il ait le sentiment que s'il ne mange pas suffisamment vite, la bouffe se barre. 

J'avais laissé la gamelle pleine sur place au cas où Balafenn se décide a manger mais je vais aller la retirer du coup. Je redonnerai demain aux deux dans deux pièces différentes. De toute façon ce soir elle est trop ko pour manger.

Ça a fait un choc a tout le monde en fait, cette réaction d'Ockham. A moi y compris. Je crois qu'il faut qu'on dorme tous. Il y a eu tellement d'émotions...

----------


## Luli

Ça y est la gamelle pleine et la vide ont été retirées. Aucune reaction de la part des deux loulous. Balafenn est calme mais plus prostrée. Aucun pleurs cette fois. J'ai du coup préféré la laisser auprès d'Ockham qui de toute évidence la rassure quand même.

----------


## lili2000

C'est le temps que tout s'amorce. Ça fait des grands changements. Chez la nounou, c'est lui l'invité, et les autres chiens ne sont pas sensibles. Tes deux chiens doivent trouver leurs marques avec tous ces changements, certaines choses se feront toutes seules ou entre eux mais d'autres nécessiteront que tu leur montres ce que tu attends d'eux. 
Encore une fois tout ça est récent et c'est une nouveauté pour toi aussi d'avoir deux chiens ...

----------


## Quaraba

Idem: gamelles séparées et dans 2 pièces différentes.

----------


## Luli

Aucun souci cette nuit (pourtant assez longue) la petite Balafenn est restée propre. J'espère juste qu'elle se soulage assez souvent (elle n'a quand même que 5 mois) je l'ai vu faire hier aprem dans l'herbe du jardin mais dès qu'il fait sombre je ne vois plus si elle fait ou pas. Enfin visiblement elle attend d'aller au jardin donc elle a compris le principe.

----------


## lénou

Tout va se mettre en place progressivement.  :: 
Tu vas les confier tous les 2 à la nounou?

----------


## Luli

Non malheureusement, comme elle a adopté le bébé copain d'Ockham entre temps, elle n'a plus qu'une place à son domicile. 

Donc selon les configurations (et les durées de gardes nécessaires) soit elle gardera les deux ensembles à mon domicile - pour des gardes courtes - soit je cherche une autre nounou pour Balafenn (histoire de pas briser le lien entre Ockham et Blaugrana, son bébé copain) mais du coup je sépare les deux, soit je cherche une autre nounou qui garderait les deux à son domicile mais c'est dommage parce que cette nounou là est vraiment top et Ockham l'adore.

----------


## charlotte2310

Cest tout à fait normal que tu sois inquiète cest tout nouveau pour toi aussi cette situation, et on a toujours envie que ça se passe parfaitement ! Mais cest naturel quil y ait des ajustements entre eux  :Smile:  fais-leur confiance, regarde comme la peur de Balafenn envers Ockham est passée vite. Et vu ce que tu décris dOckham il communique très bien, donc tout ça va se mettre en place. 

Moi aussi je viens daccueillir un petit nouveau  ::  et je les ai fait manger au même endroit, même si cétait à distance et avec moi au milieu pour surveiller (ce que je fais normalement quand je garde le chien de ma mère et ça marche bien, une petite remarque si je vois une intention daller goûter au repas de lautre et ça passe) mais cétait sans compter sur lattrait des gamelles (je leur prépare leur repas moi-même alors que lui na probablement connu que les croquettes) et les quelques semaines passées au refuge où il échangeait les gamelles avec son groupe... mon chien a grogné mais ça ne la pas vraiment arrêté, lui que je connaissais si respectueux à l'égard des autres chiens. Si je nétais pas intervenue ça se serait probablement fini par deux gamelles englouties par le même chien ^^ ou bien une petite mise au point par mon «ancien». Tout ça pour dire que ça ne se passe pas toujours comme on imagine et comme on avait prévu ! Enfin je pense que je ne te lapprends pas mais cest autre chose de le savoir que de le vivre ^^

----------


## Luli

Y a aussi toujours la solution d'une pension évidemment, mais bon c'est moyen. Plutôt en dernier recours.

Aussi la possibilité que la nounou garde un des chiens à son domicile et l'autre chez moi en les promenant ensembles mais à mon avis ça créerait une assymétrie et des jalousies.

Mais bon : à mon avis, sincèrement le plus simple (sachant que j'ai en plus mes chats à faire garder) serait que tout le monde reste à mon domicile et que la nounou vienne les voir. Les chats sont habitués et adorent la nounou, Ockham est habitué et adore la nounou, dans ces cas là elle amène Blaugrana avec elle pour qu'il joue avec Ockham...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouuuuh Charlotte, il est comment ce petit nouveau ?

----------


## Luli

Les nouvelles du jour : j'ai réussi à faire manger - un peu - Balafenn en faisant manger Ockham ailleurs. Même dans cette configuration, Ockham a eu du mal à manger, il fixait Balafenn qui mangeait en ignorant sa propre gamelle. Ils vont s'y faire.

Pas de besoins en intérieur, je les ai laissé courir dans le jardin ce midi, je ne suis pas sûre que Balafenn ait fait mais bon. Pour l'instant il n'y a pas eu un seul besoin en intérieur à part la première nuit, malgré qu'elle n'ait pas accès à l'extérieur pendant mes absences. 

Visiblement plus aucun problème avec la solitude depuis qu'Ockham est auprès d'elle, il faut dire qu'Ockham est plus proche du chat que du chien en ce qui concerne les absences : tu es là, il est très content de te voir, tu n'es pas là, il fait sa vie. Du coup si elle le prend en exemple elle doit avoir compris que les absences c'est vraiment un non évènement, il va se coucher et elle va se coucher.

Balafenn est une boule d'amour sur patte, tellement douce, toujours en quête de câlins. Du coup elle a contaminé Ockham, lui si réservé se dit qu'après tout ça a l'air chouette tous ces câlins, et même quand Balafenn est venue seule en demander, j'appelle Ockham pour lui en proposer et qu'il ne se sente pas exclu, et j'en câline un avec chaque main. 

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas démarré le reste de l'éducation mais elle va bientôt être prête à démarrer la marche en laisse et tout ça. On avait essayé vite fait samedi soir à son arrivée - pour lui permettre de faire ses besoins sans passer devant Ockham qui la terrifiait encore - et franchement c'était prometteur : elle voulait explorer, les nouveaux bruits la faisaient figer quelques secondes mais rien de méchant elle se rassurait vite et repartait. 

Contrairement à Ockham à son arrivée (ou au même âge) Balafenn a créé un lien instantanément avec moi, son nom est acquis et elle ne quitte jamais vraiment mon pied si je suis présente. Le reste va se faire en douceur.

----------


## monloulou

Que de bonnes nouvelles ! cette petite est un amour  ::  
Je laisserai Ockham manger à sa place habituelle et Balafenn ailleurs et bien sûr la sortie popo après manger mais tu le sais déjà  ::

----------


## Luli

J'essaierai ça ce soir ^^ merci. Elle a eu l'accès au jardin pour popo ce midi mais un peu fissa, j'ai dû faire une course en urgence pour le boulot donc j'étais speed. Normalement j'ai une heure a leur consacrer le midi. Je ne sais pas si elle a fait. De toute façon ce soir ils vont avoir accès au jardin pendant de longues heures, si elle s'est senti trop stressée pour se soulager ça devrait aller mieux. 

Ockham bébé se vidangeait automatiquement dès que tu le posais dehors, c'était plus pratique xD

----------


## Luli

D'ailleurs j'ai bon espoir que Balafenn s'y mette aussi, même devenu grand Ockham a gardé l'habitude de se soulager directement quand il a accès au dehors après une absence - pour les petits besoins - et Balafenn le regarde faire. Elle va finir par tilter qu'elle est pas obligée de se retenir à balle si elle vidange quand elle peut.

----------


## flo95300

C'est l'avantage quand un chien "pas éduqué" arrive et qu'il y a déjà un chien bien dans ses pattes, il fait une grosse partie de l'éducation.
Tu vas les voir communiquer, jouer, s'engueuler aussi de temps en temps 🥰. Nous n'avons eu qu'un seul chien pendant 8 ans et après avoir connu "l'effet meute" avec 3 chiens puis malheureusement 2, à présent nous savons que nous aurons toujours plusieurs poilus, d'ailleurs on vient de faire une demande pour un gros pépère de 5 ans on croise les doigts 😊

Pour les besoins de balafenn, je sais plus si tu le fais déjà mais nous on les sort séparément et quand ils ont fait, ils peuvent jouer ensemble. Notre gros toshe était terrifié à son arrivée, les 1ers mois il mettait au moins 30mn pour faire ses besoins tellement il avait peur 🙄

----------


## charlotte2310

Que des bonnes nouvelles  :Embarrassment: 

Le petit nouveau est un croisé berger de 8 ans, on dirait un petit beauceron trapu ^^ il est adorable, il s’accorde très bien avec Charlie, j’ai fait très attention à ça et pour l’instant je ne me suis pas trompée ! C’est vraiment super sympa d’accueillir un deuxième  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Bon c'est bon, ce soir en rentrant Balafenn a suivi et imité Ockham pour le pipi de retour du boulot. Toujours aucun besoin a l'intérieur !

----------


## lili2000

On attend des nouvelles photos  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout se passe bien, c'est génial alors. On va avoir les mésaventures d'un nouveau toutou à suivre !  ::  (quel courage, deux chiens, ce que je dis en permanence avec ma voisine de bureau "Deux enfants, mais comment fais-tu ?"  ::  :: )

----------


## Luli

Ouais enfin franchement, moi qui partais en mode warrior genre "bon allez Ockham c'etait l'adoption facile, là on part sur un acte altruiste, une chienne avec un passé, qui va sûrement mettre des mois a se sociabiliser et que je vais devoir apprivoiser micro progrès après micro progrès, je vais en chier un max mais c'est pour la bonne cause", pour au final me retrouver devant "bonjour, je suis l'amour inconditionnel et après t'avoir vu 3 minutes sur un banc dans une gare j'ai décidé que tu étais l'amour de ma vie à qui je fais déjà confiance et que je suivrais jusqu'au bout du monde, fais moi un câlin."

Évidemment je me prépare aux bêtises de chiots mais enfin Ockham m'en a fait des cartons et je parle pas des chats xD

----------


## Belgo78

Elle peut très bien faire de très gros progrès très vite, elle est toute jeune, Akela fait d'énormes progrès, plus du tout pot de colle comme je te l'avais décrite, elle aboie encore un peu mais c'est tout.

Bref Zen 3 jours pour un chien qui a tout à découvrir, c'est rien du tout  ::

----------


## Luli

Me suis ptet mal exprimée, justement elle fait des progrès tellement vite qu'elle me bluffe.

----------


## Belgo78

Ah oui j'ai mal lu, c'est le contraire en fait  ::

----------


## Luli

C'est ça. Attente = truc super fastidieux et compliqué, Réalité = compliqué la première nuit et hyper facile en fait.

----------


## lénou

> Moi aussi je viens daccueillir un petit nouveau


Tu nous caches des choses!  :: 



> mais c'est dommage parce que cette nounou là est vraiment top et Ockham l'adore.


Bien rare effectivement, quand je vois les essais infructueux par ici... :Frown: 



> j'en câline un avec chaque main.


J'adore ça!  ::

----------


## Luli

Lenou; oui je confirme. J'avais dû trouver rapidement cette nounou alors qu'Ockham était très jeune (moins de 3 mois). La première nounou trouvée poussait des hauts cris a l'idée qu'il ne soit pas encore propre... a 2 mois et demi...

Et pourtant Ockham y mettait du sien, se retenait, allait sur une alèse au besoin etc...

Alors que chez cette nounou lors de la première rencontre il a tellement été content de jouer avec les autres chiens qu'il s'est pas senti et a fait un pipi dans le salon, bah "ooooh petit bouchon, t'inquiète pas c'est pas grave c'est normal y a trop de sollicitations", j'ai nettoyé et puis voilà. 

Elle fait FA pour une asso locale aussi donc forcément elle est habituée.

----------


## Luli

Bon bah Balafenn encore propre cette nuit ! et pourtant en ce moment je suis claquée donc je fais des nuits de 8-9h en me disant "faut que je dorme, au pire je ramasserai demain matin", bah même pas y a rien à ramasser. Là à mon avis c'est plus du hasard, elle a compris le truc. Elle me bluffe la pépette.

Visiblement la pluie ne la dérange pas (c'est un plus ici xD) elle a l'accès libre au jardin quand je suis présente et elle préfère souvent aller jouer sous la pluie quitte à se tremper que jouer à l'intérieur. 
Elle est maintenant totalement à l'aise dans son environnement, on va pouvoir démarrer les promenades dehors en commençant par un environnement très calme

----------


## Luli

Absence du matin toujours nickel, une pépette contente de me retrouver ce midi mais relax. Je suis couverte d'une montagne de câlins, ça change par rapport à Ockham qui avait toujours été très réservé. Ceci dit lui aussi vient chercher sa dose en voyant Balafenn se jeter sur moi pour se faire cajoler, il y prend goût ^^ 

Ce midi une grande étape, on a fait la première promenade à deux chiens. Bon clairement pas un marathon hein, on est juste allé dans le petit square du bout de la rue, mais Balafenn chope très vite le truc et ça lui plaît bien d'explorer. Elle a encore peur des voitures et des bruits nouveaux en général (moins bravache que ne l'était Ockham au même âge) mais elle a un grand courage et repart trottiner derrière son grand frère après chaque "frisson". Ensuite elle a pu courir avec lui dans le jardin pendant que je déjeunais, et après toutes ces émotions elle est allé se coucher contre Ockham pour entamer la sieste de l'aprem. 

Dors bien petite princesse, et à ce soir ^^

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout commence super bien alors  ::

----------


## monloulou

J'ai l'impression de lire une belle histoire en accéléré, c'est super que tout se passe bien et je suis sûre que tu as hâte de rentrer midi et soir à leur grand plaisir  ::

----------


## Luli

Pour l'instant j'ai toujours un peu peur, en me réveillant le matin ou en rentrant de chez moi, qu'il y ait eu un accident, qu'Ockham l'ait blessé (en dépit de sa douceur avec elle et du fait qu'il ait déja passé beaucoup de temps avec son copain chiot), qu'ils se soient battus, enfin des cauchemars quoi. Je ne dors encore que d'un oeil.

Pour autant je ne veux pas les séparer "en préventif", Balafenn a vraiment besoin de son pote, elle est passé à la seconde où elle a été avec lui de "hurler à la mort dès que je sors 3 secondes de son champ de vision" à "passer mes absences en pionçant comme une bienheureuse"

----------


## Belgo78

On s'inquiète toujours de comment ils vivent nos absences et au final c'est nous qui les vivons le plus mal  ::

----------


## Luli

Toujours un peu inquiète des réactions d'Ockham, du mal à savoir si certains de ses comportements sont brutes ou juste normaux pour deux chiens qui interagissent...

En fait, Balafenn quand je reviens d'une absence est tellement contente de me revoir qu'elle a tendance à sauter partout voire à escalader Ockham où à lui coller ses pattes dans l'oeil pour pouvoir se mettre à ma hauteur et se faire câliner. 

Dans ces cas là, quand Ockham estime qu'elle a dépassé les bornes, il la prend (doucement) à la nuque jusqu'à ce que Balafenn se calme et se mette sur le dos. Si elle refuse de se retourner, il la suit et continue de lui pincer la nuque. Balafenn ne pleure pas mais montre parfois brièvement les crocs à Ockham, voire grogne un coup. Ockham lui ne monte pas en pression mais ne cède pas. Je n'ai pas le sentiment qu'elle ait peur ou mal et elle n'est pas prostrée ensuite. 

A votre avis, comportement normal de "grand frère" qui recadre un chiot qui dépasse ses limites, ou comportement anormal d'un chien qui harcèlerait un chiot plus jeune et plus petit ?

----------


## lili2000

Essayé d'ignorer Balafenn quand tu arrives , vaques à tes occupations et quand tout le monde est plus calme, fait un gros câlin ou fait la fête aux deux. 
Le comportement d'ockham me paraît normal ceci dit, ne t'affole pas, il faut qu'ils se mettent des règles entre eux.

----------


## flo95300

Le comportement d'ockham est tout à fait normal. 
+1 avec lili, ignore là quand tu rentres. Ceci dit j'aimerais bien d'autres photos moi 😁

----------


## Belgo78

Oui normal, je pense qu'il ne faut intervenir que si les deux se montrent agressif ou que ça semble aller trop loin, encore une fois Ockham semble très bien communiqué avec elle. 

Je vote pour les photos aussi  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai commencé l'apprentissage du calme avec Balafenn (Ockham l'a acquis depuis un moment déjà). 

Obligé par contre de disputer Ockham tout a l'heure (doucement) : a bientot 10 mois il n'a pas encore complètement acquis l'inhibition de la morsure et il pince sans arrêt, là il m'a croqué le bras pour... rien, je sais pas, il était en train de se faire cajoler et cronch. Pas faute de le reprendre et rediriger systématiquement sur un jouet pourtant. A la dernière visite de mes parents il a causé un incident diplomatique en mordant et déchirant le pyjama de mon père (je n'étais pas présente), et du coup ma mère en a peur "mais Lucie un chien ça se dresse, c'est un chien mordeur il est dangereux !"

... bon il est surtout dangereux pour les pyjamas. Mais effectivement il faut que je travaille ça et que j'en trouve l'origine.

----------


## lili2000

+1 pour les photos  :: 

Pour les coups de dents, mon labrador le fait aussi, c'est pour ça que son maître ne l'a pas gardé d'ailleurs. Je l'ai récupéré à 1 an. Il attrapait les manches en pinçant les bras. Il ne le faisait pas par agressivité mais il n'a jamais appris a se contrôler. Aujourd'hui, il a 2,5 ans, il s'est beaucoup amélioré mais ça lui arrive encore exceptionnellement mais plus doucement. Clairement, pour lui, c'était lié à un excitation mal contrôlée.

----------


## Luli

A mon avis c'est exactement ça pour Ockham - même s'il est clairement descendu en excitation depuis que Balafenn est à ses côtés, ça lui fait vraiment du bien.

On travaille le retour au calme avec Balafenn histoire de canaliser un peu cette petite boule d'amour qui pète un câble dès qu'il y a un câlin à la clé  ::  je crois que le plus dur c'est de rester ferme et de pas lui faire sentir que ça me fait drôlement plaisir de la recevoir dans mes bras. Elle est calme le reste du temps. Toujours impeccablement propre, à part la première nuit elle aura été propre tout de suite, alors qu'elle n'a pas l'accès au jardin en permanence loin de là. 

Pour les repas pour l'instant la seule configuration qui fonctionne c'est de mettre Balafenn dehors (heureusement qu'elle aime le dehors), de faire manger Ockham seul dans sa pièce fermée puis, une fois qu'il a le nez dans la gamelle, d'aller nourrir Balafenn sur la terrasse. De cette manière seulement, Ockham mange au lieu de fixer Balafenn et Balafenn peut vider sa gamelle tranquillement. Elle a bon appétit et boit bien. Je laisse en revanche l'eau a volonté et en accès permanent, et Ockham et Balafenn partagent le point d'eau sans aucun souci.

Petite surprise ce matin, Ockham a visiblement vu que le harnais de Balafenn la grattait et l'a tranché net, d'un coup de dent, dans la nuit, j'ai retrouvé Balafenn sans harnais et le harnais dépiauté par terre  ::  vu comment il était mis elle n'a pas pu se l'arracher elle-même.

----------


## Luli

Pas de grosse pluie prévue les trois prochains jours (Ockham n'est pas fan) donc on va pouvoir continuer l'apprentissage de la promenade à deux chiens, je vais commander une laisse double, main libre (les mains tiennent des poignées mais juste pour diriger les chiens et raccourcir les laisses quand il y a besoin, l'accroche principale étant à la ceinture. ça devrait me faciliter la vie et être plus sécuritaire.

De toute façon Balafenn n'a que 5 mois, elle est encore trop jeune pour des balades de plus de 25 minutes en théorie.

----------


## flo95300

Tu avais adopté ockham? Je suis juste curieuse, hein 😉
Pour les morsures, notre toshe faisait ça aussi quand il était trop excité et comment dire, un staff /malinois de 40kg bah ça fait mal 😂 du coup on lui disait stop et on ne s'occupait plus de lui pendant 5mn

----------


## Luli

Non Ockham vient d'un élevage. J'en suis pas particulièrement fière :/ je me sentais pas encore les épaules pour accompagner un chiot avec un passé. J'avais un environnement de vie très différent (appartement en location, chats, absences). ça convenait très bien à un akita, et chez les akitas on déconseille de commencer par une adoption, un akita avec des peurs ancrées demande beaucoup d'expérience à "rattraper".

Pour l'adoption de Balafenn ça ne me semblait même pas envisageable de passer par un élevage par contre. Et si c'était à refaire aujourd'hui je n'aurais pas les mêmes craintes et adopterais directement. De toute manière, ce qui est fait est fait  ::  maintenant ma responsabilité est d'offrir aux deux la plus belle vie possible.

----------


## mamandeuna

Pourquoi tu n'es pas fière pour l'élevage ?  ::  C'est bien aussi de prendre un chien de race dans un bon élevage, et de prendre un chiot de race. L'essentiel reste l'amour des chiens, peu importe la provenance non ?  :: 
Mon premier chien a été un chien de race. Je l'ai autant aimé que mes adoptés, et je n'ai pas honte de dire que j'ai pris mon dernier en adoption à La Réunion, car je ne trouvais aucun petit chien dans la seule SPA accessible sans voiture, et que aucune Association locale n'acceptait notre candidature (il ne fallait pas travailler, avoir une maison avec jardin, etc.... :: ). Dans ces cas, tu te tournes vers les éleveurs. D'ailleurs, on a failli adopter une petite Spitz pure race, réformée d'élevage et l'avion nous a apporté Titus avant.  ::

----------


## flo95300

Oh je ne te juge pas du tout, je serais mal placée vu que nos 2 dernières chiennes viennent d'élevages, nous avions toujours adopté même pour nos rongeurs mais là on voulait des chiots de "nos races préférées" 😊
Effectivement l'éducation d'un adulte ou même d'un chiot avec un passé est treeeees différente de celle d'un chiot alors un akita j'imagine pas 😥
Mais apparemment tu as fait du bon boulot vu qu'ockham se comporte merveilleusement bien avec balafenn😁

----------


## Luli

C'est pas joué encore. Chez les akitas y a une grosse dimension génétique qui peut se révéler seulement dans un an voire plus et lui rendre insupportable la présence de ses congénères de même sexe. C'est pour ça que c'était absolument non négociable que Balafenn soit bien une femelle :/ et si ce trait apparaît c'est fini, c'est séparation a vie. 
Dans les pires cas l'akita peut même ne plus supporter aucun autre animal. La sociabilisation ne joue qu'un rôle mineur, idem pour la castration précoce meme si j'ai tenté les deux pour mettre un max de chance de notre côté. 

Ockham a une sociabilité exceptionnelle pour un akita, j'espère qu'il conservera ce trait, mais ce côté "pochette surprise" fait qu'Ockham sera a priori mon dernier akita. Bien trop stressant de te dire qu'il peut brutalement changer sans que tu n'y puisses rien et chercher a trucider tous les chiens croisés.

----------


## Luli

Pour préciser : la sociabilisation joue un rôle mineur dans le sens où elle ne sera pas suffisante pour rattraper le coup si la composante génétique se déclenche. En revanche une excellente sociabilisation est indispensable pour un akita, mal sociabilisé il partira forcément en vrille bien au-delà de la composante génétique. C'est un chien habitué à prendre ses décisions en autonomie sans attendre d'instruction et à être plutôt méfiant, si en plus il perçoit le monde comme menaçant, ça peut vite donner un animal extrêmement dangereux.

----------


## flo95300

Je ne savais pas que c'était génétique mais on voit bien que tu fais tout pour qu'ockham soit un max sociabiliser même si cette crise génétique arrive, je croise les doigts pour qu'il continue à être un super poilu ☺️

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est très courageux d'avoir pris cette race de chien. Franchement, moi je cherchais le plus plan plan de chien à mémère, je n'aurais pas pu composer avec un chien compliqué, l'important pour moi, c'est de pouvoir vivre ensemble. Plutôt le chien qui s'adapte à ma vie sans problème.  :: 
Sur les forums d'éducation positive, il parlent souvent de ces chiens, les Atika. Les maîtres n'arrivent pas forcément à les gérer. Tous ceux que je rencontre en ville sont sociables, et ne ressemblent pas aux chiens dits "primitifs". Peut-être que, à force de reproduction, la race change.   :: 
Titus n'est pas de race, mais il est très "primitif" avec les autres chiens. Ils les chasse de son trottoir, et ailleurs, il ne les voit même pas... ::

----------


## Luli

La petite Balafenn est toujours tip top, toujours propre (a seulement 5 mois !!!), aucun souci avec la solitude. Ockham est toujours nickel, un peu jaloux peut être et pas partageur avec les jouets (il s'est accaparé les jouets qui étaient à Balafenn ainsi que tous les jouets introduits après son arrivée). Je les ai vu jouant ensemble hier, a tirer tous les deux sur un jouet, Balafenn grognait sur Ockham mais il n'est pas monté en pression. De toute façon Balafenn est presque toujours auprès de lui, j'imagine qu'elle s'en eloignerait d'avantage s'il lui faisait peur.

----------


## superdogs

Les grognements ne sont pas systématiquement synonymes de rivalité/colère/ ou autre ; j'ai eu une chienne dont les jeux avec ses potes étaient impressionnants par la sonorité des grognements, mais ce n'était que du jeu.
Les choses ont l'air de bien se passer entre eux..  ::

----------


## lili2000

Des photos des photos  ::   ::

----------


## Belgo78

Samba et Doïna grognent toujours un peu quand elles jouent pourtant c'est les meilleures amies du monde ...
Sinon oui on veut des photos  ::  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon bah un peu mortifiée cet aprem, les voisins sont venus se plaindre qu'Ockham aboie trop quand il est dans le jardin. Je le fais taire systématiquement mais dès que je suis hors de sa vue (quand je monte a l'étage de la maison par exemple, que je vais aux toilettes ou dans la salle de bain) il garde le jardin et aboie quand il y a des gens dans les jardins voisins :/

----------


## flo95300

Les grognements sont normaux dans le jeux, notre malinoise grogne et a la crête quand elle joue avec la bull pourtant aucune méchanceté dans ce comportement juste de l'excitation

Pas cool les voisins, ce n'est pas comme si tu le laissait aboyer non stop 😕
un truc qui marche bien contre les aboiements c'est mettre des cailloux dans une petite bouteille ça les calme dans la seconde même si tu est à l'intérieur et eux dehors

----------


## Petit coussinet

Coucou Luli ! 

Super cool pour Balafenn, et trop chouette qu'elle soit propre, une chose de moins à travailler  :: 

Personnellement, je trouve que ce serait bien que Ockham et Balafenn n'aient pas à aller jusqu'au grognement pour faire arrêter l'autre. Peut-être que Ockham a du mal à supporter quand Balafenn est excitée et cherche à la faire arrêter (il ne la cadre pas mais ça le soûle certainement ou alors ça l'excite beaucoup et il joue trop brutalement). Je ne sais pas si tu as vue la vidéo que j'ai conseillée mais elle en parle de tout ça et c'est super clair et explicite pour nous. Si Ockham protège beaucoup ses jouets, ça peut être un signe qu'il est mal à l'aise avec elle (normal vu que ça fait si peu de temps!) et qu'il cherche à se rassurer. Si tu fais en sorte que Balafenn n'aille pas l'embêter, tu mettra Ockham dans une position bcp plus confortable où il n'aura pas à s'inquiéter puisqu'il sait que tu vas gérer  :Embarrassment:  Et inversement, ne pas laisser Ockham être trop brutal avec elle, si d'habitude il est top avec elle et quand dans une certaine situation il s'excite, c'est que c'est peut-être trop pour lui, il n'arrive pas à gérer. N'oublions pas que c'est encore un bébé aussi ! 

Je te comprends totalement pour l'élevage, c'est cool que tu aies adopté ensuite (et vu à quel point c'est génial les petits adoptés). Moi je n'achèterais plus jamais un animal ou cautionnerait aucune forme de reproduction. Il y a bien trop d'animaux sans famille dans le monde, il y en a pour absolument tous les goûts et tous les besoins si on se donne la peine de chercher un peu (que ce soit en France ou à l'étranger). Quand je vois qu'en face de chez moi (en Roumanie) il y a trois chiens et 5-6 chats errants qui ont faim (dont des bébés) et que c'est comme ça dans tout le pays, et que certains étudiants vétos vont acheter leur chien de race à une heure d'ici, bah ça me fout un peu mal quoi. Mon chat de 10 ans vient d'un particulier qui laissait ses chats se reproduire, plus jamais j'encouragerais un truc comme ça en sachant comment finissent les chatons trop nombreux à la spa... Après évidemment, si une personne veut absolument acheter il vaut bien mieux qu'elle aille dans un bon élevage éthique plutôt qu'en animalerie.

Pour Ockham qui mord, essaie de déterminer pourquoi il fait ça. Il répond à quel besoin ? Du stress ? De la frustration ? De la surexcitation ? Et essaie ensuite de ne pas le mettre dans la position trop compliquée pour lui, et à ensuite augmenter sa tolérance éventuellement. Peut-être la caresse était trop longue et ça l'a stressé/frustré ? Peut-être trop excitante et il était fatigué ? Enfin tu comprends quoi, si tu observes bien tu vas finir par trouver et donc à l'aider. A cet âge ce n'est plus tellement de la non-inhibition de la morsure, mais il y a bien une émotion derrière et un besoin qui cherche à être comblé (je me permets de t'en parler parce que ma chienne a ce type de comportements, bien que pas fort, quand elle est stressée et qu'elle a du mal à gérer la situation). 
Pour les aboiements, ça peut être de la réactivité. De ce que tu dis sur les peurs d'Ockham la nuit, il a surement une certaine tendance à être réactif. Ca peut-être pas mal de travailler ça avec lui, histoire qu'il ne stress pas à se dire qu'il doit tout gérer en aboyant sur les passants. Tu peux faire un exercice de déconditionnement, passant = friandise (tu peux utiliser un clicker aussi). Le passant sera alors annonciateur de bonnes choses. Et il saura quoi faire à la place d'aboyer (être calme). C'est seulement comme ça que tu pourras changer le comportement en profondeur, son émotion. Arrêter le comportement une fois qu'il est là n'est pas du tout suffisant (bien que nécessaire si ça arrive pour ne pas qu'il se renforce). Le but c'est zéro réactivité, à toi d'anticiper (et donc ne pas le laisser seul dans le jardin quand tu n'es pas avec lui, mais il va certainement apprendre très vite !). Je fais un travail à fond avec ma chienne sur sa réactivité, je commence à bien connaître le sujet  :Smile:  (j'ai acheté le super dvd de Emily Larlham - Kikopup - sur la réactivité et j'en apprends énormément).

La bouteille à cailloux, euh comment dire, ça utilise la peur pour faire arrêter le chien, ce n'est ni constructif (ça n'apprend rien au chien à part que vous pouvez lui faire peur à tout moment), ni bienveillant, ça ne résout aucun problème (ne fais que masquer les symptômes) donc si on veut garder une bonne relation de confiance avec son chien c'est à bannir  :: 

En tout cas je te félicites pour tes réflexions Luli, c'est super ce que tu fais avec tes loulous, je suis sûre que ça va aller de mieux en mieux et que vous allez tous les trois vous rendre très heureux  ::

----------


## Luli

Alors pour te répondre Petit Coussinet :

- Pour l'instant Ockham n'a grogné que deux fois sur Balafenn, à la gamelle. Sinon il n'a pas eu besoin de la recadrer ou le fait simplement en la "retournant"
Balafenn le grogne parfois en jeu mais ça semble du jeu justement. 

- Quand je suis présente, pas besoin de bouteilles a cailloux pour faire taire Ockham. Un simple ordre "Ockham, tout va bien" le fait stopper net ses aboiements. Les aboiements répétés viennent quand il est en autonomie : typiquement, s'il est dans le jardin et moi hors de vue et hors de voix (dans la salle de bain par exemple). Pour l'instant j'ai réglé le souci en ne lui laissant plus l'accès au jardin si je sors de sa vue.

Niveau gamelle ça s'est calmé, je joue les arbitres et ils mangent dans la même pièce. Je nourris d'abord Ockham en lui laissant le temps de bien démarrer sa gamelle, puis Balafenn a la sienne, et si l'un des deux fait mine de vouloir aller a la gamelle de l'autre, c'est moi qui stoppe. Balafenn ne tente plus d'aller a la gamelle d'Ockham, par contre Ockham aurait tendance si je le laissais faire à s'approprier les deux gamelles et empêcher Balafenn de manger...

- les morsures ça semble de la surexcitation, ça n'intervient pas dans des contextes de frustration. Certains vêtements vont beaucoup l'amuser, quand ça vole, que c'est large etc. C'est souvent quand je reviens après une absence et qu'il est content de me retrouver. Il mord énormément pour jouer, par exemple c'est impossible de le promener en laisse en tenant un sac plastique dans l'autre main, plus rien ne va compter pour lui que de déchiqueter ce sac. Marche aussi pour les sacs des passants d'ailleurs. Et c'est têtu un akita alors même en le redirigeant..

----------


## flo95300

Très instructif ton message petit coussinet ☺️

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Très instructif ton message petit coussinet ☺️


Merci aha !  :Smile: 

Si ça t’intéresse tout ce que je raconte, je te conseille de rejoindre le groupe Facebook “Éducation Bienveillante du chien de compagnie” où il y a plein de fichiers à lire qui sont super et où tu peux poser des questions en cas de soucis avec tes chiens, le tout dans une approche respectueuse du chien !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## flo95300

Merci oui très intéressée, je vais aller voir de ce pas ayant une chienne très stressée, je pense voir un comportementaliste mais des connaissances en plus m'aideront sûrement 😁

Ps: on attend toujours les photos 😉😅😅

----------


## Luli

Vraie balade avec Ockham et Balafenn ce midi. Ockham a tendance à beaucoup tirer au début, en revanche Balafenn semble avoir compris instinctivement le principe, elle ne s'éloigne guère de moi et ne tire pas. Autant problème pour qu'elle se mette en marche et suive la direction que je lui indique. Elle est en plus tellement à la recherche d'interactions avec moi que le simple fait de l'appeler la fait rappliquer ventre à terre.

Toujours un bonheur à vivre cette chienne. 

Par contre pour l'instant elle ne parvient pas à faire ses besoins en balade et attend d'être rentrée dans son jardin pour se soulager. Ockham lui a le comportement inverse, le jardin c'est en dernier recours à part pour les petits besoins. ça devrait se règler en prenant l'habitude des balades. 

Je mettrais bien en place des balades individuelles pour retravailler la marche sans tirer avec Ockham qui la remet sans arrêt en question, et pour expliquer vraiment à Balafenn comment on marche au pied, en promenant d'abord Ockham seul puis Balafenn, mais j'ai peur de déclencher une grosse jalousie chez Ockham s'il me voit partir seule avec Balafenn, et ce même s'il a eu juste avant sa propre balade seul avec moi...

----------


## Luli

Seul moment délicat de la balade : la sortie du jardin, Ockham a vu un voisin sortir de chez lui et a commencé à lui aboyer dessus sans réussir à se calmer, donc Balafenn en a déduit qu'il y avait un gros danger - pour qu'Ockham réagisse ainsi - et a essayé de s'enfuir. J'ai essayé de mettre Ockham assis (il a obéit), de le rassurer, rien à faire, là pour le coup il ne se taisait pas. 

En fait il y a comme une bulle autour de la maison (c'était déja le cas dans l'ancien appart) où Ockham est réactif à tout. Une fois éloigné de la maison il peut croiser à peu près tout et n'importe quoi sans souci, marcher dans des foules etc, il est même plutôt curieux et amical, mais à proximité de la maison il est en mode berserker. Pas aggressif ni craintif, par contre il aboit énormément. ça peut aller parfois jusqu'à l'absurde, quand il va aboyer quelqu'un qu'il connaît très bien et adore, genre mon ancien compagnon ou le conjoint de sa nounou (à qui il a toujours fait des fêtes phénoménales), parce que ce quelqu'un est dans la bulle. Une fois reconnu il se sent tout con et va lui faire la fête.

Sa maman a présenté aussi ce trait au même âge, ça c'était réglé assez vite via un travail avec un comportementaliste, je vais sans doute prochainement faire venir la comportementaliste en positif connaissant bien les akitas (elle en a un auprès d'elle et en travaille plusieurs) que j'avais mentionnée précédemment. Je voulais laisser tout le monde se poser et récupérer un peu d'énergie mentale, vu que j'ai quand même été très secouée par les différents évènements de septembre ^^'

----------


## duma762000

pour les voisins, je pense qu'il faudrait faire une présentation en règle pour que tout le monde, y compris les humains, se connaissent.
C'est angoissant pour des gens de voir arriver deux chiens, dont un au physique impressionnant. Les gens ne sont pas tous au courant du comportement canin et souvent : chien qui aboie = chien agressif. Ce serait aussi l'occasion de parler de la race Akita et de l'histoire de Balafenn, également pour expliquer le travail qui va être fait avec eux pour les habituer à leur nouvel environnement.

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Merci oui très intéressée, je vais aller voir de ce pas ayant une chienne très stressée, je pense voir un comportementaliste mais des connaissances en plus m'aideront sûrement 
> 
> Ps: on attend toujours les photos 


Ah bah super !! Ils te diront aussi vers qui t’adresser pour trouver un éducateur canin en positif et compétent qui pourra t’aider toi et ta chienne ! Tu as réussi à t’inscire ? 
Et oui pour les photos !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Luli, pour les balades séparées, peut être après la balade d’ockham lui laisser un truc super fun à faire (kong fourré, tapis de fouille, bois de cerf etc) pour qu’il associe votre départ à quelque chose de cool quand même. Si il est fatigué de la balade et qu’il est occupé, ça devrait aller ^^ C’est une très bonne idée de faire des balades séparées de temps en temps, surtout au début pour que chacun ait du temps en individuel avec maman, pour travailler des trucs et choisir le lieu en fonction de la préférence de chacun  :Smile:  

Tres bonne idée de voir l’éducatrice en positif, ça peut t’apporter un réel soutien ! Bravo tu es sur tous les fronts !

----------


## flo95300

Non pas encore inscrite, je viens juste de m'inscrire sur Facebook. Pour le comportementaliste il y en a que 2 à moins d'une heure de chez nous, la joie des trous paumés 😅

Luli nous on cache des croquettes un peu partout dans la maison, les jouets d'intelligence marchent bien pour la bull mais pas pour la malinoise, elle c'est kong remplie de croquettes et fromages.
Caresses aux poilus☺️

----------


## Luli

Pour l'instant la plupart des jouets d'intelligence a base de couvercles de boîtes etc ne resiste pas 3 secondes a Ockham qui se contente de les retourner xD si quelqu'un a des variantes suffisamment lourdes je veux bien. Idem pour le tapis de fouille, j'ai peur qu'il soit détruit en quelques secondes. Ockham a detruit rongé etc en une heure la fontaine a eau. Tout ce qui n'est pas en métal vraiment costaud Ockham le pulvérise (en mon absence).

----------


## flo95300

Pour le tapis de fouille, essaye de trouver une friperie ou un truc du genre, j'ai acheté plein de draps et tissus à 0,50. Pour le kong on a toutes les tailles et c'est le puppy qui résiste 🤔.
Si ockham n'a pas peur tu peux cacher des croquettes sous des casseroles ou des petits bols inox type gamelles pour rongeurs. Sinon si tu as des gobelets en plastique solides, tu les empile en cachant des croquettes dedans. 
Je réfléchie à d'autres idées, pinterest en regorge nous aussi on a eu du mal à trouver des jouets qui faisaient plus de 10 secondes et qui les occupaient

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici , nous n'avons pas 2 mais 3 bulls. Tout roule, quand nous avons perdu notre papy de 14 ans tout était vide malgré nos 2 bullettes.
L'arrivée de Bart a remis du pep's à la maison, plus personne ne s'ennuie. 
Ça joue, ça se chamaille, ça communique +++, ça se croque vite fait bien fait parfois, c'est juste génial. 

Ta petite dernière est juste magnifique <3

----------


## Belgo78

3 c'est extra  ::

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Parfois je réfléchis à 4,et puis Bart fait une connerie, et je reviens sur terre !

----------


## lili2000

> Parfois je réfléchis à 4,et puis Bart fait une connerie, et je reviens sur terre !


 ::

----------


## flo95300

😂😂😂

----------


## Luli

On va rester sur deux, c'est bien deux !

Balafenn est toujours en pleine forme, elle a juste beaucoup de mal à gérer sa joie quand je reviens d'une absence (même d'un passage aux toilettes) et saute dans tous les sens, me couvre de léchouilles etc. Je l'ignore tant qu'elle ne s'est pas calmée, et lui fait la fête ensuite, elle va finir par comprendre le truc ^^

Elle gère bien les balades en laisse (elle ne tire pas) par contre ça s'emmèle dans tous les sens, elle a tendance à aller se planquer soit dans mes jambes soit entre les pattes d'Ockham (elle tient debout sous son ventre) du coup je me retrouve vite ligotée et Ockham aussi  :Big Grin:  j'avais commandé une laisse double qui s'attache à la taille, je viens de la recevoir, ça va nous faciliter la vie. 

En ma présence ils ont accès libre au jardin, Balafenn aime l'extérieur même sous une très forte pluie, elle y passe l'essentiel de son temps à courir avec Ockham. En mon absence elle dort à l'intérieur, parfois blottie contre Ockham, parfois dans son coin. Les repas sont beaucoup moins compliqués, je n'ai plus à mettre Balafenn dehors, je nourris d'abord Ockham puis Balafenn une minute après à deux bouts de la pièce, je dois rester à surveiller mais ça le fait. 

Seul souci, toujours le même, la pitchoune se laisse déborder par la joie quand elle voit la gamelle et pour l'instant elle n'arrive pas à gérer son excitation et revenir au calme donc je dois la maintenir physiquement pour qu'elle ne se jette pas sur la première gamelle qui lui tombe sous le nez ^^' je réflechis à envoyer Ockham une aprem chez la nounou (il adore aller chez elle et ne le vivra pas comme une punition loin de là) pour pouvoir commencer à bosser un peu seule avec Balafenn sans Ockham pour la déconcentrer.

----------


## flo95300

Ah l'emmelage des laisses un vrai plaisir 😅. Elle apprend vite la puce et ochkam à l'air toujours au top avec balafenn 😀

----------


## Belgo78

Oui j'avais jamais joué à la corde à sauter avant d'avoir ma deuxième là avec la troisième je vais devenir champion du monde  :: 

(Toscane et Filéa soeurs de Balafenn adoptées  :: )

----------


## Luli

Ah génial ! du coup il ne reste que Sana en rade ? 

J'ai pû être rassurée hier soir. Depuis plusieurs soirs j'entendais des bruits de baston (visiblement de jeu vu que ça ne grognait pas et qu'il n'y avait pas de pleurs/gémissements etc) depuis mon lit, mais quand j'allais voir ils me regardaient tous les deux avec des yeux innocents. 

Je craignais que ce soit Ockham qui victimise Balafenn, mais bon comme Bala voulait pas le quitter d'une semelle et n'avait pas peur de lui, je me disais que visiblement ils trouvaient leur équilibre et je ne séparais pas (tout en ne dormant que d'un oeil et en m'inquiétant pour la petite)

Ce soir j'ai pu surprendre une de ces "bastons" et... c'est la petite ! quand viens le soir ils ont tous les deux leur moment de folie, et Balafenn course Ockham en lui mordillant soit les pattes soit les oreilles tout en faisant des appels au jeu, jusqu'à ce que Ockham accepte "la bagarre" et se roule avec elle (et c'était ça les bruits que j'entendais). Dans "la bagarre" Balafenn est plutôt dominée, mais Ockham joue doucement et la laisse vite tranquille, et généralement sitôt tranquille Balafenn redemande du jeu (ce qu'Ockham accepte de bonne grâce)

Cela me rassure, je préfère de loin cette configuration qu'un Ockham tyrannique.

Ils sont très touchant à regarder ensemble, on dirait Mufasa avec Simba.

----------


## Belgo78

> Ils sont très touchant à regarder ensemble, on dirait Mufasa avec Simba.


Ah oui on voudrait bien voir ça  :: 

Je crois en effet qu'il ne reste que Belem la maman et Sana, les bonnes nouvelles pour Balafenn doivent aider, quand j'ai adopté Samba puis Doïna, une de leur sœur a été adoptée, quand j'ai adopté Akela, sa fille qui lui ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau a été adoptée. Bref c'est important les nouvelles  ::

----------


## Luli

J'ai plein de photos des loulous qui jouent, mais depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus à les mettre sur le forum, et ce depuis mon téléphone ou depuis un pc. Cela me renvoie une erreur ^^'

Les deux loulous sont en pleine forme, toujours du mal avec Ockham qui sent le besoin d'aboyer pour m'appeler dès qu'il voit un voisin et que je suis pas à proximité immédiate. Idéalement ce qu'Ockham voudrait ce serait que je sois en permanence à ses cotés dans le jardin, mais bon voilà j'ai des choses à faire parfois xD. Balafenn est hyper sociable, j'ai eu un invité ce week end qu'elle n'avait jamais vu et elle lui a presque tout de suite fait la fête et a passé le reste de la soirée à vouloir l'escalader dès qu'elle le voyait. Elle a encore beaucoup de mal à se poser en présence d'un humain, elle bondit partout et fait des cabrioles pour avoir des calins, l'ignorer et la féliciter quand elle se calme ne fonctionne pas encore, mais c'est une jeune pitchoune, et vu son début dans la vie c'est plutôt réjouissant de la voir ainsi déborder de joie de vivre ^^

Aucun problème quand elle est seule, elle dort ou bien elle fait du combat de catch avec Ockham.

----------


## mamandeuna

Et bien le duo fait la paire alors, c'est une super bonne nouvelle !  ::

----------


## phacélie

C'est vraiment chouette que tout se passe aussi bien  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Pour les photos je les met sur le forum de l'arche puis je les copie/colle ici(ça marche aussi sur d'autre forum ou fb), cela dit pas facile sur le forum non plus  :: 

Après l'important c'est que toute la petite famille semble bien partie pour avoir une vie très heureuse  ::

----------


## lénou

Heureuse de lire que tout se passe si bien! :: 
2, c'est vraiment mieux!  ::

----------


## Luli

Première journée "sans moi" pour la petite choupette, je suis en formation pour deux jours, je rentre les soirs mais pas les midis donc c'est la nounou d'Ockham qui a assuré la balade et le jeu dans le jardin du midi. 

Balafenn a reculé en voyant arriver une inconnue hors de ma présence, mais voyant qu'Ockham lui faisait la fête (il aime VRAIMENT sa nounou) elle lui a aussi sauté dans les bras pour avoir des câlins. Elle a pu aller se balader en laisse sans aucun souci, elle est toujours greffée a Ockham en fait donc... 

Pour l'instant le seul point un peu délicat c'est l'éducation, elle est tellement joyeuse de voir un humain interagir avec elle qu'elle saute dans tous les sens pour avoir un câlin, donc clairement tu peux lui raconter ce que tu veux, elle n'entend pas ^^ Ockham était très différent au même âge, lui était planplan et un peu distant alors que Bala est constamment en recherche d'interactions.

----------


## Petit coussinet

C’est super chouette que tout se passe aussi bien !! 

J’ai presque envie de dire profite d’avoir une petite louloute aussi sociable ! Elle a du manquer, ça va se calmer je pense avec le temps, quand elle aura compris que l’attention des humains c’est pour toujours !

Pour la mettre en situation de réussite, tu peux renforcer dès qu’elle est calme en présence d’humains (tu lui glisses une friandise entre les pattes). Si tu sens qu’elle en sera incapable, propose lui des activités masticatoires en présence d’invités (kong fourré par exemple), pour qu’elle puisse voir que c’est aussi cool de faire un truc seule en présence d’humains ^^ Guide la vers ce que tu veux qu’elle fasse, n’attends pas qu’elle se trompe  ::  (essaie de ne pas à avoir à punir en ignorant, c’est encore mieux pour l’apprentissage et la compréhension pour elle, anticipe, augmente la difficulté doucement, si elle n’arrive pas à se calmer c’est que c’est trop difficile pour elle - d’ailleurs peut-être que ignorer l’inquiète un peu et la fait redoubler d’efforts, à toi de juger !). Si tu renforces plus, les comportements que tu souhaites voir apparaître se manifesteront plus souvent. 
Mais son comportement n’a rien de plus normal je pense, un jeune chiot plein de vie qui veut partager sa joie  ::  Donc ne te soucie pas trop, ça va venir  :: 

J’ai hâte de voir des photos moi  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Super content que tout se passe aussi bien  :: 
Pour l'éducation ça viendra petit à petit.
Pour les photos si tu as fb tu peux rejoindre le groupe "les heureux adoptés de l'arche d'éternité", je les mettrai ici si tu veux.

----------


## Luli

En fait ce que je fais c'est que tant qu'elle ne se calme pas un peu, je ne l'ignore pas complètement, mais je ne câline pas : je la regarde, je souris, je lui parle doucement... et quand elle se pose sur ses pattes (ne serait ce que pour reprendre son souffle), là elle a une grosse séances de calins et de "ouiiiii c'est bien Balafenn".

Ce qui est bien, c'est que certes elle saute partout telle une balle rebondissante, mais qu'elle est douce et délicate ! Elle n'est pourtant pas minuscule loin de là, mais contrairement a Ockham elle ne mordille jamais mais bisouille, elle se lève doucement contre les gens pour se mettre a hauteur de mains... visiblement sa maman a fait un gros boulot.

C'est dur de lui resister quand elle se dresse pour avoir des câlins d'ailleurs, et que tu vois tout l'amour du monde dans ses yeux, et qu'elle se détend complètement quand tu lui grattes la tête. Je sais qu'il faut éduquer les chiens à ne pas faire ça, mais c'est dur xD

----------


## mamandeuna

Elle a l'air super équilibrée cette louloute !

----------


## Luli

Les nouvelles du jour : ce midi pour  sociabiliser Balafenn, la nounou a amené avec elle pour la balade sa très jeune fille (qui doit meme pas avoir 4 ans, et qui est parfaitement respectueuse des animaux). Toujours pareil, Balafenn s'est appuyée sur Ockham : "Alors petite soeur, ça tu vois c'est un enfant, c'est hyper supra génial mais c'est fragile donc faut être touuuut doux".

Du coup Balafenn a fait la fête a la petite, en étant toute délicate avec elle. Et pour la balade, la nounou ne gérait qu'Ockham, c'est la petite qui a promené Balafenn et elle la suivait au pied.

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## flo95300

Ce sont des super nouvelles ça 🥰

----------


## Petit coussinet

> C'est dur de lui resister quand elle se dresse pour avoir des câlins d'ailleurs, et que tu vois tout l'amour du monde dans ses yeux, et qu'elle se détend complètement quand tu lui grattes la tête. Je sais qu'il faut éduquer les chiens à ne pas faire ça, mais c'est dur xD



Oh tu sais, si ça vous convient à toute les deux il n'y a aucun mal. Aska saute pour me dire bonjour, je me baisse et elle me fait des vrais câlins (elle pose une patte sur chaque épaule et me fais des bisous ou pose sa tête sur mon épaule). J'adore la voir comme ça, toute heureuse de me voir. Une fois qu'elle a eu son calin, elle est satisfaite et redevient calme. C'est un des meilleurs moments de ma journée, être accueillie avec autant de joie même si je suis partie 10minutes.

Ca ne me gêne pas du tout, elle ne fait ça qu'aux gens qu'elle aime très fort (donc pas aux inconnus). Mais si un jour elle se mettait à le faire, je pourrais simplement lui apprendre un mot pour lui dire "garde tes 4 pattes au sol" si je ne souhaite pas qu'elle saute. 

Enfin voilà quoi, en tout cas super chouette elle a l'air extra cette Balafenn, quelle chance qu'elle soit tombée sur toi !

----------


## Luli

Petit Coussinet, en fait le souci c'est que si je laisse Balafenn le faire, Ockham le voit et réclame de faire pareil (normal, pas juste sinon). Sauf que autant Balafenn est douce et fais attention, autant Ockham - quand la personne en face n'est pas un enfant - se jette comme une brute. Il a déjà failli m'envoyer au tapis une ou deux fois, quand tu te prends 40 kg dans les côtes ou dans la poitrine avec de l'élan, ça fait tout drôle. Sans compter qu'autant, dans ces moments de joie, Balafenn sautille, autant Ockham, lui, mord les bras et déchire les vêtements. 

Donc par mesure de sécurité, je préfère apprendre aux deux que les câlins aux humains, c'est les 4 papattes à terre et en restant calmes ^^

----------


## Petit coussinet

Dit comme ça, c’est sûr, je comprend totalement ton point de vue  :: 

J’imagine trop Ockham se jeter sur toi tout content, ça doit faire mal  ::

----------


## flo95300

La puce va vite comprendre, elle est jeune et peut-être qu'ockham va se calmer aussi 😁

----------


## Luli

Oh oui je ne m'en fais pas, Ockham est un bébé, 10 mois c'est l'âge "le pire" chez un akita. Il a la folie flamboyante de sa jeunesse ^^

Balafenn comprends effectivement à toute vitesse. On commence en douceur les ordres de base et, quand il lui arrive par hasard de toucher le sol (cette petite est montée sur ressorts xD), elle commence à bien comprendre le "assis". Comme d'habitude, elle s'est appuyée sur Ockham. J'ai demandé a Ockham de s'asseoir pour obtenir sa gamelle, et de meme a Balafenn, qui après quelques "boing boing" a chuté le cul par terre, pas encore compris si c'était volontaire ou pas par contre xD

----------


## Luli

La petite a bien compris le "assis", elle me le fais facilement.

Un truc que je trouve hilarant : la pitchoune se calque tellement sur Ockham qu'elle commence à modifier son port de queue et a essayer de la porter enroulée sur le dos...

----------


## flo95300

😂😂 Tu vas avoir une mini akita

Ps: Merci petit coussinet pour le Facebook éducation bienveillante du chien, c'est super intéressant, j'ai déjà appliqué des trucs en attendant les cours d'éducation

----------


## Luli

Bon bah c'était une riche idée de commander une double laisse qui se fixe à la ceinture. J'arrive enfin à promener les deux sans soucis. Ockham tire nettement moins car il a plus de longueur pour explorer, et même quand il tire brièvement c'est amorti par un morceau un peu elastique de la laisse. Et le fait que l'attache soit à la ceinture me laisse les mains libres pour utiliser mon gps ou bien prendre des photos. Et pour les moment où j'ai besoin pour leur sécurité de les tenir en laisse courte, il y a des poignées le long de la laisse pour la reprendre en main et la raccourcir. 

La balade de ce midi a été à nouveau un vrai plaisir, alors que c'était devenu une corvée ^^'

----------


## mamandeuna

Il va falloir mettre des roulettes, ils pourront faire chiens de traineaux au bout...  ::

----------


## flo95300

Tu peux me dire la marque de la laisse stp car l'accouple ne marche pas pour mes bull/malinoise alors que ça marchait nickel pour malinoise/croisé staff qui faisait 2 fois sa taille 😁

----------


## Luli

J'ai trouvé l'ensemble sur amazon je te redis ça ^^

Bon par moments ça tricote un peu et je dois démeler mais globalement ça va.

----------


## flo95300

Ça marche merci

----------


## lénou

J'ai également investi dans une double laisse reçue avant notre départ: c'est top car nous l'adaptons à la laisse à enrouleur de 10 mètres (qui est faite pour des chiens jusqu'à 45 kilos). La zone élastiquée qui permet d'éviter les chocs est vraiment bien pensé pour nous comme pour eux. Cahly et Bosco s'adaptent au rythme de l'un et de l'autre. Par contre, il faut être vigilant pour leur permettre de se soulager en route car tous 2 n'ont pas les mêmes pauses hygiéniques! Voilà pour quelles raisons, si nous ne pouvons pas les détacher en route, j'alterne avec les 2 laisses. (Je prends la 2ème dans un sac à dos).
Grâce à ce système, je pense reprendre la marche nordique car j'avais investi dans un baudrier spécial canicross pour Cahly.
Bonnes balades Luli. ::

----------


## Luli

Pour l'instant, se soulager en balade reste un gros blocage pour Balafenn. Elle regarde Ockham faire, mais nope. Elle a fait une fois après une balade relax de plusieurs heures mais on avait plutôt le sentiment qu'elle ne pouvait plus se retenir. Elle a été chaudement félicitée pour lui faire comprendre que oui oui, c'était bien un bon comportement, mais elle m'a regardé sans avoir l'air convaincue.

----------


## duma762000

Ma première chienne, que j'avais eu chiot, refusait de faire ailleurs que dans le jardin, sur l'herbe. Elle s'est "débloquée" quand on est partis en vacances, à Belle Ile. Tellement de crottes de lapin à renifler, de trous de lapins à explorer, pas le temps de se poser des questions, de temps en temps un petit pipi et hop les lapins, les lapins, les lapins.....
Ensuite quand elle a été un peu plus vieille, elle faisait sur ordre, bien pratique avant de partir en voiture ou de rentrer dans un restaurant.

----------


## Luli

Petite Balafenn grandit, elle aime apprendre et me fait des très beaux "assis", et elle semble très fière d'elle quand elle a un gros câlin pour la féliciter. 

Absolument douce et manipulable (on doit souvent la bouger dans tous les sens pour la détricoter de la double laisse). Autant Ockham a son âge avait le coup de dent facile quand un truc lui déplaisait (comme un chat), autant Balafenn c'est la patience incarnée. Elle voit très bien que personne autour ne lui veut du mal donc elle se laisse faire en essayant de bisouiller au passage le moindre bout de peau qui passe a portée.

Le seul danger avec elle, c'est le coup de boule ^^' on se penche sur elle qui, toute fière s'est assise pour avoir son câlin, et là subitement, elle saute de joie de se faire câliner... et BOUM, la tête dans mon menton, et sonnées toutes les deux xD

----------


## flo95300

Et encore t'as pas connu le crâne d'un bull terrier, belle bosse et des étoiles à chaque fois😂😂

----------


## Luli

Ockham avait fait ça chez le veto...

"Alors il a été comment ?"
"Oh, il a mis KO l'assistante"
"Quoi ? Il a été aggressif ?"
"Pas du tout c'est un amour qui a câliné toute l'équipe. Par contre notre assistante a pris un très gros coup de boule, il a pas fait exprès hein, mais BAM"
"Ah... Désolée"

----------


## Belgo78

Bientôt ils vont se synchroniser et ce sera double coup de boule  ::

----------


## JAX75

Tu as une chaîne YouTube Akita the real life si tu veux, j'ai deux gros chien qui ne sont pas des Akita mais j'aime beaucoup sa chaîne car elle est vraiment aux petit soins pour ses loulou et s'y connaît a fond en Akita si ta besoins en plus elle répond si ta des question bref ça peut être utile

----------


## Luli

Merci Jax, je note ^^ 

Est-ce que vous auriez une astuce pour qu'Ockham ne mâchouille plus les meubles en mon absence ? Il ne le fait plus en ma présence, il a bien compris en le redirigeant sur des jouets à ronger que c'était ça qu'il fallait "manger", mais alors en mon absence c'est open bar, en un mois il m'a tué deux fauteuils, un buffet, l'arbre à chat, la fontaine à chats, enfin tout ce qui n'était pas en métal dans la pièce, et maintenant il attaque le bardage bois  :: 

Ils ont plein de jouets, mais dès que possible Ockham va planquer les jouets au fond du jardin xD du coup sa pièce est souvent vide si je ne fais pas gaffe.

Comme c'est hors de ma présence je n'ai plus trop d'idées pour le faire cesser :/ cette pièce est supposée à terme contenir un frigo et un juke-box, mais pour l'instant je n'ose rien y mettre de peur qu'Ockham ne le défonce aussi sec. Les chiens n'ont même pas de panier ou de coussin du coup, ça ne lui résisterait pas plus d'une demie journée, il en a déja détruit une dizaine...

----------


## lili2000

Il fait aussi des bêtises lors de courtes absences ? Tu a essayé les kong fourrés, laisser la radio ? ... Il faudrait le filmer pour voir ce qu'il fait et quand.
Quand tu rentres, il est excité ou non ?

----------


## Luli

Les absences font toujours la même durée (4h) et non, il n'est pas particulièrement excité quand je rentre (enfin, juste de temps en temps). Je vais essayer la radio. Le kong fourré j'ai un peu peur que ce soit une source de bagarre avec Balafenn vu qu'il fait de la protection de ressource vis à vis de la nourriture chez moi. Déja au moment des gamelles c'est tendu. Je me demande si, plutot que les absences, le souci n'est pas l'impossibilité d'accéder au jardin... Dans la mesure où Ockham hurle sur les voisins (même ceux qu'il connaît) dès qu'il les voit ou les entend dans les jardins voisins (à moins que je ne sois à proximité de lui, là il ne leur dit rien) je ne le laisse pas aller au jardin quand je m'absente.

----------


## Luli

Je vais essayer d'introduire un nouveau jouet, aussi dur que du bois, et qui ne serait donné que pendant mes absences pour garder un coté interessant. Peut être que ses autres jouets (baballes, cordes, peluches, trucs en caoutchouc) ne sont pas assez durs pour ses besoins actuels de ronger.
Et tenter le kong fourré, voir ce que ça donne. Mais la pauvre Balafenn va le regarder en profiter : Même si j'en donne un à Ockham puis un autre à Balafenn, Ockham va s'accaparer les deux. ça a été la grosse surprise ça : autant Ockham est extrèmement partageur à l'extérieur (chez sa nounou avec ses copains chiens, dans la rue, au parc...) autant chez nous, pas question que Balafenn ait des jouets ou des friandises, et si je le laissais faire, elle ne pourrait même pas manger, Ockham voulant s'accaparer les deux gamelles.

Pourtant ce sont des jouets et une gamelle qui ont été introduits APRES l'arrivée de Balafenn...

Et, pourtant aussi, un humain peut lui reprendre n'importe quoi (un jouet, sa gamelle, une friandise), ça aucun problème, non seulement il laisse faire mais en plus il est complètement à l'aise. Au pire il badinera un peu et s'éloignera avec le jouet dans la gueule en faisant des appels au jeu genre "na na na, c'est moi qui l'ait"

----------


## lili2000

Essai de faire des courtes absences alors sans t'en occuper avant ou après, varie les heures, les vêtements, ... Comme on fait pour un petit chiot  ::

----------


## JAX75

Tu es aller voir un comportementaliste ? Pas un éducateur à la con, un veto comportementaliste. Tu as certain trouble du comportements qui donnent parfois ce genre de souci. Donc perso plusieurs solution pour moi, dans un premier temps comprendre pourquoi il fait ça. En attendent de prendre rendez vous t'as pas 36 solution, soit tu peux l'isoler dans une pièce avec juste sa gamelle et jouet hyper solide. Soit une Baskerville, OK la muselière c'est pas une solution de long termeais ça lui évitera de pouvoir d'enfoncer ton appartement et c'est aussi pour sa sécurité je suis pas sûr que le bois, les coussins ou autre soit l'alimentation de base du chien. Et tu as la solution de la cage que perso je suis mitigé sur le sujet. Certains chien s'y sentent en sécurité car ils non qu'une seule entrée à protéger, c'est comme leur panier, leur coin à eux. Mais s'il y ai mal socialiser ça le rendra dingue. Par contre c'est pas une mauvaise chose qu'il ne soit hyper exister quand tu rentre, ça veux dire qu'il sait que quand tu part, tu reviens il a confiance en toi pour revenir en gros.

----------


## Luli

Pour moi il ne fait pas d'anxiété de séparation, la meilleure preuve étant qu'il a appris a Balafenn à ne plus en faire...

Quand Bala est arrivée et n'osait pas encore approcher Ockham, elle hurlait de détresse dès que je quittais son champ de vision, alors que des qu'elle a pu vivre avec Ockham, elle s'est calquée sur lui pour tout et n'a plus jamais été impressionnée par les absences. S'il avait peur pendant ces moments, Balafenn serait toute flippée aussi. 

La cage il a connu quand il était plus jeune (il preferait la cage dans la pièce principale que la pièce a part sécurisée...) mais sauf cas de force majeure je voudrais éviter de la réutiliser !

Il ne mange pas ce qu'il ronge, je retrouve les copeaux et la mousse par terre ^^' on va déjà essayer les jouets très durs qui seraient aussi cool a ronger que le bois.

----------


## Belgo78

Comme ça je dirai plus qu'il s'agit d'ennui que d'anxiété, le kong peut être une bonne idée, peut être qu'ils se mettraient à deux pour chopper ce qu'il y a dedans, mes filles protègent leur gamelle mais savent se mettre à trois pour chercher une proie ou la trousse que je cache dans le jardin.

P-e tenter d'abord en ta présence? et leur mettre des os charnus à disposition?

----------


## Luli

On va essayer tout ça, et oui évidemment en ma présence.

Sinon grande nouvelle : Balafenn est maintenant suffisamment relax pour faire ses - petits - besoins en balade, et pour se "poser" dehors. Avant dès qu'on s'arrêtait (pour chercher le chemin par exemple) elle tournait dans tous les sens et n'arrivait pas a rester immobile, pas sereine quoi, maintenant ça va.

Elle continue son exploration de la ville sans aucun souci, quand des choses l'impressionnent trop elle se colle à Ockham, et de manière générale ils marchent la plupart du temps l'un tout contre l'autre même si l'accouple leur laisse du mou. 

C'est de plus en plus rare de la voir queue plaquée entre les pattes.

Elle a des puces -.-' et en a filé a Ockham je crois (vu son poil c'est dur d'être sûr), mais bon la petite est sous pipettes de frontline - et passera bientôt sous comprimés de NexGuard comme Ockham donc ça devrait bientôt être du passé pour les deux...

----------


## Belgo78

Je vois que tu as bénéficié de l'offre, un chien adopté, un kilo de puces offert  :: 
Le nex... va te permettre de repartir de zéro à ce niveau, mais c'est une sacrée sal..... qu'on leur donne donc en limiter l'usage au maximum !

Balafenn doit être trop chouette à voir évoluer  ::

----------


## Luli

Ockham est sous Nextruc depuis qu'il est tout chiot, prescrit par son vétérinaire, un par mois adapté à son poids qui évolue, et il le prend sans soucis, il fait même des tours pour en avoir  ::  me suis jamais trop inquiétée de ça, et à priori Balafenn sera au même régime dès qu'elle aura eu sa première consultation chez le véto (dans une semaine pour sa stérilisation), les pipettes étaient juste pour limiter les dégâts le temps de... Vu leurs poils s'ils ont une tique je suis pas sûre de la repérer, je ne tiens donc pas à prendre de risques.

----------


## JAX75

Pour vérifier si ton gros loulou a des puces il y a une technique hyper simple, tu le peigne au bas du dos. Ensuite tu prends un sopalin humide et tu met les poils dedans ça vas humidifier les poils récupérer et s'il y a des déjections de puces tu auras de petite traces rouge de sang sur ton sopalin voilà

----------


## Petit coussinet

Coucou Luli ! 

Je peux te raconter mon témoignage parce que Aska faisait pareil il y a quelques mois... grignoter des trucs pas à elle  :: 

J'ai identifié ça comme un mélange d'ennui et peut-être un poil de stress ou de besoin de décharger.

J'en ai parlé à l'éducatrice, car j'ai déménagé en septembre et j'ai eu peur qu'elle mange des trucs dans le nouvel appart....
Son conseil : laisser plein plein plein de choses à faire, à ronger, à dépiauter, à jouer... pour qu'elle ne pense même pas à manger autre chose. 

Ca a merveilleusement bien marché, elle n'a jamais touché à un seul truc ici !! Ronger, lécher apaise le chien et donc le met en bonnes conditions pour être calme ensuite. Maintenant elle n'a plus besoin d'autant de jouets, je lui en laisse 2 ou 3 quand je pars mais je ne suis même pas sûre qu'elle y touche, la période de stress post-déménagement étant passée. 

Je peux te dire ce que j'ai pour elle, si ça peut te donner des idées (je ne donnais pas tout d'un coup mais je tournais chaque jour): bois de cafétier (ne fait pas d'écharde), sabots de veau (que je fourrais parfois avec de la viande/pâtée et mettais au congélo), bois de cerf, bois de daim, corne de buffle, kong (j'en ai 4), lickimat (j'en ai 2, c'est vraiment top), tapis de fouille, kong wobbler (elle l'aime beaucoup), orbee snoop, cordes, balle, anneau, nounours kong et vieux tee-shirt de pyjama qui est probablement son jeu préféré ^^
(alors oui j'ai de quoi accueillir 5 chiens  :: )

J'ai commandé la plupart de ces trucs sur zooplus ou zoomalia !

Après il faut juste voir comment ça se passerait avec Balafenn, s'il protège trop et que Balafenn en a aussi envie ça peut devenir dangereux en ton absence. Essaie en ta présence d'abord. Après moi je n'hésiterai pas à laisser 3 bois de cerfs, 4-5 sabots de veau pour être sûr qu'il y en a pour tout le monde sans que Ockham sente le besoin de tout protéger (bon à voir en fonction de comment il est). 

Du coup on a un petit rituel, je lui laisse les jouets d'occupation sur le tapis, je vais à la porte et je lui donne une lamelle de viande séchée et je lui dis "je reviens !" qui est devenu un signal apaisant, je la préviens que je pars, elle le sait, je ne la surprends pas. Elle sait que c'est le signal pour aller s'occuper avec ses jouets avant de s'endormir (parce qu'elle a toujours une promenade avant une absence). 

Et ranger devient ton meilleur ami, essaye de ne rien laisser trainer qui pourrait le tenter, pour que son choix de s'attaquer à ses jouets au lieu des meubles devienne facile  :: 

Caresses à tes loups !

----------


## lénou

Super les progrès!  :: 




> Elle a des puces -.-' et en a filé a Ockham je crois (vu son poil c'est  dur d'être sûr), mais bon la petite est sous pipettes de frontline - et  passera bientôt sous comprimés de NexGuard comme Ockham donc ça devrait  bientôt être du passé pour les deux...


 La molécule du Frontline est totalement dépassée, inefficace et en plus dangereuse pour l'environnement, les abeilles, les humains... Quant aux comprimés Nexgard, attention au foie! Une bombe à retardement pour certains chiens et à donner exceptionnellement pour d'autres comme ma Cahly pour traiter sa démodécie. Mais chaque mois, c'est hyper dangereux sur le long terme, dixit ma véto!...  ::

----------


## Luli

Et du coup, on donne quoi contre les puces ? ^^'

Ockham commence visiblement (dans le jardin) a devenir un peu plus partageur avec les jouets. Je les vois souvent jouer ensemble ^^. Chose marrante, Balafenn la discrète aboie à tout rompre mais seulement dans les situations de jeu, quand ils sont tous les deux après un jouet par exemple.

Week-end éprouvant, mon pere et mon grand pere sont venus bricoler chez moi, et - chose étonnante - Ockham qui voyait un inconnu et un quasi-inconnu chez nous en mon absence, qui jouaient du marteau et de la perceuse juste au dessus de sa tête (pièce du dessus), a aboyé dans l'après-midi...

J'ai eu tout un laïus de mon grand père comme quoi c'était intolérable, qu'un chien ça se dresse, que "moi perso je supporterais pas ça d'un voisin", que "je connais un chien qui dit rien quoi qu'il arrive", que "un jour il va se prendre une boulette empoisonnée et ce sera réglé", qu'il lui faut un collier électrique pour qu'il la ferme, qu'un voisin leur a dit qu'une voisine s'était plaint (qui ? Quand ? Comment ? Était-ce la voisine qui était effectivement venue gueuler chez moi, me conduisant à ne plus laisser Ockham accéder au jardin si je ne suis pas directement dans le salon ?) 

Et puis évidemment, ce grand couillon d'Ockham, a reconnu mon papa, qu'il aime bien (et réciproquement) et n'avait pas vu depuis plusieurs mois, s'est laissé déborder par la joie de le revoir, lui a sauté dans les bras pour avoir des câlins et essayait de pincer ses vêtements, donc pareil, "chien mal éduqué et dangereux !!!! Il est incontrôlable !"

----------


## Houitie

Tu as eu un rendez vous avec l éducatrice dont je t avais parlé ?

----------


## Luli

Pas encore je laissais a tout le monde le temps de se poser. Mais je l'ai contactée ^^

----------


## lénou

> Et du coup, on donne quoi contre les puces ? ^^'


 Déjà, n'en donner qu'en période critique si besoin, c'est-à-dire l'été par exemple, protéger le foie en parallèle. Sinon, rien d'idéal mais un bon répulsif naturel et le vinaigre des 4 voleurs. J'en mets dans un vaporisateur mélangé à de l'eau et je pulvérise sur mes loustics.
 Un collier type Seresto à mettre avant la balade mais à enlever chez toi pour te protéger aussi des produits chimiques, dixit ma véto.

----------


## JAX75

Le seresto cause des brûlures pas ouf non plus. C'est difficile de les protéger toutes l'année en essayant de trouver les meilleurs produits. À la base un chien ou un chat en bonne santé et bien nourrit auras moins de risque de tique. J'ai dit moins pas aucun. Si vous n'avez pas de chats les huiles essentielles aident à la prévention aussi pour les tiques et les puces.

----------


## Houitie

Le seresto ne sert à rien s il n est pas mis en permanence! Il n est pas répulsif il doit passer dans le sang pour tuer l animal qui pique le chien/chat. Il faut minimum 48h de port pour qu il tue les bêtes déjà sur le chien. Il ne sert donc à rien de le mettre que le temps des balades.

----------


## phacélie

Ce collier est dit répulsif aussi par le fabriquant en ce qui concerne les tiques ( mais il dit aussi que la fixation d'une tique après traitement reste possible..) mais ce n'est pas clairement dit en ce qui concerne les puces, du coup je suppose qu'il ne l'est pas.



> *Quels sont les principes actifs de Seresto® ?
> *
> 
> Ils sont au nombre de deux : limidaclopride, qui tue les puces adultes et leurs larves, et la fluméthrine, qui repousse et élimine les tiques, quel que soit leur stade de développement.


Les principes actifs sont dit être stockés et se diffuser par l'intermédiaire de la couche graisseuse de l'épiderme et du pelage, je ne pense pas du coup que ça passe par le sang mais qu'il faut le laisser en place pour que les produits qui sont dits être diffusés _lentement_  par petites doses en continu se propagent sur tout le corps et protègent au mieux l'animal, le fabriquant dit qu'on peut le retirer juste "temporairement".

https://monanimaletmoi.bayer.com/fr/...en-un-collier/

----------


## phacélie

Hormis en cas d'infestation avérée et persistante, personnellement je n'aime pas donner des produits systémiques comme le Nextruc ou autres contre les puces, je trouve que ça serait comme utiliser une bombe atomique pour tuer une mouche.
A fortiori pas en préventif, quand même la présence d'une puce/mouche n'est pas certaine.

----------


## Belgo78

Pour les petites infestations je les peigne avec le vinaigre des 4 voleurs, par contre  l'arrive d'Akela j'ai pas eu le choix de leur donn le nextruc, Dona est trs allergique aux puces et a commencait  se propager chez les chats(que j'ai trait au peigne et 1  la pipette,pourtant pas les mmes puces mais la puce du chien favoriserait celles du chat, enfin devait dj y en avoir). 

3 mois aprs le nextruc semble encore efficace, alors tous les mois a me semble norme.

Sinon le produit chimique je le met dans le sac de l'aspi et un peu sur la brosse, a a suffit  rgler le problme en 3 semaines mais faut dire que la maison est idal pour les puces(vieux parquet et moquette dans pas mal de pices).

----------


## Luli

Quand Balafenn est arrive, j'avais oubli le Nexguard d'Ockham pendant  peine un mois et a a suffit pour qu'il soit infest directement, donc bon... je vais clairement pas prendre de risques.

On verra quand ils n'auront plus rien, en concertation avec son veto, si le rapport bnfice risque peut etre meilleur en passant sur un autre produit. 

Je ne fais pas le distinguo naturel / chimique, a n'a strictement aucun sens  mes yeux.

----------


## lnou

Jamais 12 mois sur 12 le Nexgard, dixit plusieurs vtrinaires et pas forcment homopathes...

----------


## Luli

Bon la ppette est actuellement chez le vtrinaire pour sa strilisation. Je l'ai emmen avec Ockham (qui a assist et est rest  ses cots pendant la consultation) : comme Ockham adooooore le cabinet du vto et qu'il y va comme un gamin irait dans un magasin de jouets, je m'tais dit que a rassurerait la petite.

Bon, comme d'habitude, Ockham a t... xubrant. Je cite la vto "Ah, je vois qu'Ockham est gal  lui-mme, heureux de vivre, gentil, en pleine sant et pas du touuuuut envahissant"
Il reniflait partout, passait son temps debout pour pouvoir voir/renfiler plus de trucs... Il a fini par sentir que Bala tait pas  l'aise et s'est pos debout, la tte sur la table de consultation, pour pouvoir lchouiller le museau de sa petite soeur et la rassurer.

C'est du grand Ockham a. Il voudrait jouer avec tous les chiens, aller renifler/saluer tous les gens, en balade il ne peut pas voir un muret sans s'y mettre debout contre pour vrifier ce qu'il y a derrire... l'enthousiasme et la curiosit incarns.

----------


## Luli

En tout cas la petite tait pas perturbe plus que a chez le vtrinaire, au contraire la vto devait esquiver les bisous pendant l'auscultation ^^

Par contre elle a pleur quand elle m'a vu partir, malgr les tentatives de la vto de la faire jouer ou de lui filer des "bonbons" pour dtourner son attention, la pauvre puce a du se croire abandonne  nouveau...

----------


## Belgo78

Trs chouette  lire comme nouvelles, Balafenn a trouv son ange gardien  ::

----------


## Luli

Balafenn se remet doucement de l'opration. Elle doit garder sa collerette 10 jours et franchement c'est compliqu. Elle demande la prsence d'Ockham sans cesse, pleure d'en tre spare... J'ai bien essaye de les laisser ensemble, mais Ockham - qui avait dtest porter la collerette aprs sa strilisation, essaie a tout prix d'arracher celle de Balafenn pour la soulager, hier il avait directement - tout en douceur - tir sur le lien  qui retient la collerette pour la dnouer... Et aprs qu'on l'ai remise, il essaie directement d'arracher le plastique. Bref. Balafenn est dans une pice a part mais essaie de rejoindre Ockham et pleure, Ockham tourne en rond et essaie de retrouver sa petite sur. Je ne peux de toute faon pas la laisser avec lui, ils jouent comme des brutes et Bala doit rester au repos...

----------


## lnou

Je me demandais justement comment allait ta miss. Il existe des collerettes plus adaptes pour une longue dure:
https://www.google.com/search?q=coll...EW&pie=plaji-i
Bon courage en tout cas!

----------


## lili2000

Si elle n'a pas tendance a tout arracher, tu peux essayer de lui mettre un petit t-shirt juste tenu sur l'abdomen avec un elasto ? C'est ce que j'avais fait pour ma colley ...

----------


## Luli

Elle n'a pas tendance  arracher (et s'est vite adapte a la collerette). C'est Ockham qui arracherait tout, s'il la voit avec un t-shirt il va vouloir le dchiqueter et risque de blesser Bala sans faire gaffe ^^'

----------


## monloulou

Tu peux mettre une barrire/sparation pour qu'ils se voient entre leurs deux pices spares ? ou Balafenn dans la cuisine par exemple provisoirement toujours avec une barrire. Une tit'photo de la petite ?  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Sinon tu mets rien et enlve la collerette au moins quand tu es l sauf si Ockham veut lui lche la plaie dans ce cas l a va devenir difficile de trouver d'autre solution  :: 
Tu as essay le cothivet a mettre autour de la plaie ? L'odeur ne plat pas trop au chien ...

----------


## Luli

Ockham est trop brute brute pour jouer avec une petite convalescente (surtout que la petite aimerait bien jouer  fond aussi)
Du coup, on alterne leurs balades dans le jardin (vu que c'est un endroit que les deux adorent et que seule, Bala s'y promne calmement) et ils jouent  travers la vitre de la veranda. Ils sont impatients de se retrouver vraiment mais se sont habitus  ce nouveau rythme. Ockham a des sorties dans la rue en complment des moments au jardin, par contre Bala se contentera du jardin d'ici  ce qu'on lui retire les fils. Cela lui convient, elle adore explorer le jardin dans tous les sens.

----------


## Luli

Oh la panique... Ce midi j'ai vu que Balafenn, en essayant de se gratter la cicatrice sans pouvoir l'atteindre, s'est arrach deux bandes de peau autour de la cicatrice... c'est tout moche tout noir, je sais pas si c'est juste de la terre colle, enfin bref... et je devais retourner au taf... 

Heureusement, j'ai visiblement le meilleur conjoint du monde, puisque lui ayant tlphon pour lui demander conseil, il a dcid d'emble de tout laisser en plan pour venir chez moi chercher Balafenn et l'emmener chez le vto, pour que je puisse retourner bosser... c'est son jour de cong mais quand mme.

----------


## lili2000

Tu nous diras ce qu'il en est  ::  super que ton conjoint ait pu se libr  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

J'ai paniqué pour rien ^^ c'était une simple irritation (et du sale), il est revenu avec une nouvelle colerette (Ockham avait réussi à fendre l'ancienne en croisant Bala) et le conseil d'appliquer une pommade hydratante classique mais non parfumée pour apaiser l'irritation. Et une Balafenn qui est nettement moins rassurée quand c'est pas moi qui la promène et qui a mis looooongtemps a parcourir le petit trajet en s'arretant toutes les 2 secondes pour vérifier qu'aucun monstre ne se présentait à l'horizon.

Elle a eu un instant de panique absolue en voyant un homme balayer les feuilles mortes, on espère très fort que ce n'est pas le signe qu'elle aurait pris des coups de balais avant d'arriver au refuge :/ chez moi je peux balayer devant elle sans souci donc bon... 

C'est vraiment une brave petite louloute, c'est émouvant de voir tout l'amour qu'elle a en elle.

----------


## Luli

Bon, nuit un peu... sportive xD

Réveillés à 4h30 du matin par Ockham qui aboie à tout rompre, je descend paniquée en pensant qu'il arrive malheur. Non non, il avait juste ouvert la porte vitrée entre la veranda (qui est isolée et chauffée, hein, il ne dort pas dans le froid !) et le salon où dormait Balafenn pour que la petite puisse le rejoindre, et la porte entre la veranda et le jardin  pour qu'ils puissent tous les deux aller jouer ensemble...

Résultat, les deux pièces étaient glacées, Balafenn grelottait blottie sous une table, sa collerette toute mordue, et Ockham tout heureux de courir dans le jardin à 4h du mat ne voulait pas DU TOUT rentrer,  refusait le rappel évidemment (pourtant sur un ton gentil et en faisant mine de vouloir jouer) et s'enfuyait en me faisant des appels aux jeux genre "tu m'attraperas pas, je cours plus vite que toi"

Petit c*n   :: 

Au final j'ai du faire style de l'enfermer dehors et de plus m'occuper de lui pour qu'il demande du coup à rentrer genre "hey déconne pas maman, fais froid dehors la nuit". Bah oui abruti je sais c'est pour ça que tu dors dedans... (et parce que tu aboies sur le vent et les feuilles mortes aussi)

M'enfin. Chacun a regagné sa place pour finir la nuit, Bala gelée s'est réchauffée contre le radiateur du salon, Ockham snobant celui de la véranda, et au dodo !

----------


## mamandeuna

Les dernières folies d'Okram... ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai lu à midi, j'ai rigolé toute la pause, merci Ockham  ::

----------


## Luli

Belgo, je pourrais ajouter qu'une boîte de mouchoirs a péri dans la manuvre, mais je sais que c'est Ockham. Pourquoi ? C'est simple. Quand Balafenn veut détruire, elle tire soigneusement un mouchoir de la boîte entre ses dents, tout doucement, discrètement le déniape, puis quand il est assez détruit elle en tire un autre, toujours avec précaution, le détruit scrupuleusement et ainsi de suite. La boîte de mouchoirs elle, ne bouge pas d'un cm.

Tandis qu'Ockham lui, arrive comme une brute en courant, chope la boîte entre les dents, la secoue, la projette, et pour peu que tu arrives après la bataille tu ne retrouves aucun fragment plus gros qu'un confetti, et Ockham te regarde avec son air faussement "imbécile heureux" : "ah mais je t'assure maman, j'étais là tranquille, et la boîte a explosé ! Heureusement que Balafenn n'a rien hein !"

Enfin cette nuit il avait aussi expérimenté, il avait récupéré un plaid sur le radiateur du salon, qu'il avait étalé entre la terrasse et la véranda via la porte qu'il avait ouverte précédemment (???) avant d'aller chercher avec précautions le téléphone de mon conjoint (?) qui était resté sur le bar (le téléphone, pas mon conjoint...) et de le poser intact au milieu du plaid (?????). 

.... A 4h du matin quand tu te lève dans le pâté et que tu vois ça, c'est genre "mais what the... Ok je cherche pas a comprendre et on retourne tous se coucher"

----------


## lili2000

Un peu comme ça  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Moi je dirai qu'il est attentionné le Ockham  :: 

Plus de mouchoirs, plus possible de pleurer de ses bêtises  ::

----------


## Luli

Oh je te rassures Belgo je n'en pleure pas, je bugge éventuellement quand je découvre a 4h ses installations d'art contemporain "téléphone sur plaid et magnet aux angles" mais sinon j'en rigole xD pleurer sur le matériel c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Luli

Lili, c'est totalement ça. Sauf pour l'expression : Ockham a bien compris que s'il fait une tête spéciale ( un genre de grand sourire avec des yeux malicieux et un bout de langue sorti), tout le monde autour de lui (passants etc) craque et le laisse faire ce qu'il veut (genre sauter dans les bras pour avoir un gros câlin alors que maman a dit non). Faut dire qu'on dirait vraiment une peluche quand il fait ça xD

Et il en abuse le coquin !

----------


## lili2000

Oui, ils comprennent vite comment nous faire craquer  ::  mais s'est encore plus visible avec certains chiens ou certaines races ... Pour mon labrador c'est quand il se met les 4pattes en l'air, je résiste pas à lui gratter le ventre, ma colley elle se met les deux pattes sur mes genoux et se colle pour avoir un câlin tandis que Kali se met assise, me regarde avec ses grands yeux et remue sa queue  ::  et je résiste pas ...

----------


## Luli

Petite Balafenn revit déjà. Les premiers jours après l'opération ont été dur, on voyait que ça la démangeait malgré les crêmes et les anti-inflammatoire, elle se roulait partout frénétiquement, faisait des bonds quand ça la lançait, c'est a peine si elle semblait m'entendre...

Je retrouve ma petite louloute depuis deux jours  :Smile:  hier j'ai eu "le malheur" de la féliciter longuement pour un "assis", en la calinant et en lui disant qu'elle était très courageuse, et un très bon chien, etc... Du coup maintenant des qu'elle me voit, pouf le cul par terre xD

----------


## lénou

Super! Il y a longtemps que tu n'as pas posté de photos de ta miss!  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense qu'elle est trop mignonne, elle veut pas qu'on lui pique  ::

----------


## Luli

En fait mettre des photos sur le forum me renvoie systématiquement une erreur... Que ce soit depuis un téléphone ou un pc. Ça marchait parfaitement avant. 

Belgo sinon tu aurais le nom du groupe Facebook des adoptants de l'arche ?

----------


## Belgo78

"les heureux adoptés de l'arche d'éternité"  ::  c'est le plus simple après suffit de copier/coller ici.

----------


## Luli

Oh scrogneugneu le coup de flip... Je regarde Ockham jouer dans la véranda avec une peluche et... Soudain je vois la peluche partir toute seule et Ockham la suivre Oo.

Passé le moment de panique en mode Paranormal Activity j'ai plongé sur Ockham pour l'enfermer dans le salon avec Balafenn et observer a travers la vitre ce que c'était que ce truc... Vu que c'est sphèrique et que ça se dilate je suppose que  cet esprit frappeur est un hérisson affolé :/ il n'y a pas de sang autour de lui mais bon... 

J'ai la phobie du contact avec la plupart des animaux sauvages mais je vais essayer de mettre Sonic en sûreté...

----------


## Belgo78

http://hameaudesherissons.fr/index.p...entresoins.php

----------


## Luli

Bon le temps de chercher une solution pour exfiltrer Sonic sans dégâts, il a repris ses esprits et est parti au galop vers la sortie pour foncer dans le jardin. Je ne le retrouverai pas dans le noir et de toute façon ça reste un animal sauvage qui sait mieux que moi comment aller se mettre en sûreté. Bonne chance et longue vie petit, et excuse Ockham qui est certes bourrin mais ne voulait surement pas te faire peur ou mal...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si je le revoie je ferai en sorte de le déposer dans un jardin sans chien juste a coté du mien... Mais bon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les chiens dorment a l'intérieur donc il ne risque rien cette nuit

----------


## Belgo78

Pas sûr qu'il quitte le jardin, j'ai deux copains hérissons qui squattent le jardin, je ne les vois qu'en partant au boulot le matin. Je vérifie juste de temps en temps qu'ils vont bien, les filles ne semblent pas savoir qu'ils sont là (un doute qu'ils ne passent pas en dessous du portail quand elles sortent).

Enfin bref c'est plutôt sympa   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ça me rappelle ma Sarah qui au cours d'une promenade a tué une taupe en fouillant des feuilles mortes d'un coup de dent comme ça, en passant ... Je lui mets le cadavre sous le nez en l'engueulant et d'un air tout penaud elle lui a fait un bisou ... Elle ne lui voulait pas de mal, elle avait suivi son instinct ...

Mais okram a ramené un hérisson dans sa gueule ????

----------


## Luli

Oulah Belgo j'ai rien contre les hérissons t'inquiète, c'est plus pour lui, il a eu une belle frousse ce soir et je pense pas que ce soit son délire de servir de doudou à Ockham ^^' 

Si cette situation devait se reproduire ce serait plus sûr pour Sonic de le mettre ailleurs... Mais s'il trouve à se mettre en sûreté dans le jardin il est le bienvenu.

----------


## Luli

Corinne je sais pas, je t'avoue que je suis super étonnée. Ockham était dans la véranda et semblait jouer avec une de ses peluches (il en a plein qui ressemblent) en la poussant avec la patte, Balafenn le regardait faire. C'est en voyant "la peluche" bouger toute seule que j'ai compris qu'il y avait un souci . Comment Sonic s'est retrouvé là ? Mystère et boule de gomme. Je me demande s'ils ne l'ont pas poussé/fait rouler jusqu'à leur véranda.

----------


## Luli

Surprise de la patience infinie d'Ockham envers la petite. Hier la petite voulait jouer, Ockham était debout, elle voulait aller sous son ventre, entre ses pattes, comme elle fait depuis son arrivée pour se sentir safe...
Sauf que comme elle a grandi, bah... elle tient plus sous Ockham, donc elle le soulevait à moitié, Ockham essayant de garder ses appuis (et sa dignité) tant bien que mal.
Et pendant toute la manœuvre, elle lui mordillait les pattes ^^' 
Dans ces cas là je n'interviens pas, Ockham sait parfaitement dire stop en douceur à la petite et la petite n'insiste jamais si Ockham la freine. Mais là, rien, il l'a laissé faire.

----------


## Luli

Bon, une mauvaise nouvellle (heureusement sans gravité) hier j'ai retrouvé Ockham est Balafenn dans le jardin d'un voisin (absent en quasi permanence).

Ils sont revenus sans soucis. Ils ont réussi à défoncer la clôture - déja pas dans un super état mais jusque là ils ne pouvaient pas passer. En fait ils ont décroché le grillage et le soulèvent pour passer.

On est en mode "gestion de crise" avec mon conjoint pour réussir à trouver une solution pour consolider voire refaire la clôture de ce coté là - de l'autre coté elle est totalement différente et en bon état, sans devoir attendre l'été prochain... Evidemment entre temps ils seront interdits de jardin hors laisse (même sous surveillance ils passent), mais ça ne va pas pouvoir durer très longtemps vu à quel point ils aimaient courir librement dans cet environnement sans risque (Ockham n'ayant aucun rappel, c'est le seul endroit où je pouvais les lâcher)

----------


## Belgo78

Juste placer des planches ou tôles dans le bas de la clôture ?

----------


## flo95300

Mince, peut être consolider avec du grillage à poule et des rizlan en attendant...

----------


## Luli

ce midi je les ai promené en laisse dans le jardin - ils ont un peu buggé d'ailleurs xD - et j'en ai profité pour examiner plus en détail cette clôture. 
En fait ce sont des poteaux béton (solides et visiblement très bien scellés), avec en partie basse une palplanche béton (hauteur limitée donc) et au dessus de la palplanche du grillage. Le grillage est fixé aux poteaux, mais pas aux palplanches, donc évidemment ça baille et cette petite futée de Balafenn le souleve comme de rien pour passer entre la palplanche et le grillage. 

Demain soir mon conjoint vient jeter un œil (non pas que j'attende un homme pour ce genre de choses mais deux cerveaux valent toujours mieux qu'un) mais à priori, vu que je prévoyais de toute façon de refaire cette clôture pour des questions d'intimité etc, et que les poteaux de béton semblent fournir une base solide, on va sûrement voir pour profiter de l'occasion pour poser une bonne fois des panneaux de bois en les fixant avec des équerres adéquates aux poteaux béton. En plus ça fera propre, parce qu'actuellement entre le béton nu de la palplanche et le grillage flottant tout vilain parcouru par des plantes mourantes, c'est pas très très feng shui tout ça  ::

----------


## monloulou

En attendant tu peux bien tendre le grillage qui baille et l'attacher au poteau, ou y raccorder un autre grillage vers le sol et poser dessus un parpaing ou plus.

----------


## mamandeuna

De l'avantage de vivre en appartement... :: 
Je ne ris pas, j'aurais balisé à mort  ::

----------


## Luli

On va chercher des solutions temporaires oui. Mais bon je n'ai pas grand chose qui traîne (9 ans à vivre en appartement, tu stocke pas mal de choses mais pas des parpaings, des tôles ou des rouleaux de grillages xD) et le problème semble se poser à plusieurs endroits sur les 50m de linéaire de cette façade du jardin, si ce n'est pas tout le long...

----------


## mamandeuna

Rien ne vaut le jardin clos de murs de certaines maisons de ville (mon rêve et toute mon enfance...)

----------


## Luli

Mamandeuna, ils ne risquaient pas grand chose en réalité, ils auraient dû traverser une dizaine de jardin avant d'arriver à la rue ou autre, tous clos. J'ai surtout cru qu'Ockham (qui avait visiblement suivi Balafenn sans réfléchir) n'arriverait pas à repasser dans l'autre sens, le grillage formant une sorte de "nasse", mais j'ai trouvé un autre endroit et il a pu passer péniblement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouiiiiii c'était mon idée initiale (c'est une maison de ville) mais j'ai 150m de linéaire de clôture alors je croise les doigts pour trouver une solution moins onéreuse que la construction "en dur". Je peux exceptionnellement débloquer en urgence 500-1000 euros au max pour les panneaux de bois sur les 50m dangereux, mais pas les milliers d'euros nécessaires à la construction d'un mur en parpaings.

----------


## lénou

Le positif est que tu as de nouveau un compagnon!  ::

----------


## Luli

Héhéhé, je vois que tu avais suivi le début Lénou ^^ oui, c'est lui qui était venu m'aider à accueillir Balafenn. C'est un compagnon aux petits soins, qui en plus est ultra super top avec Ockham (il est top aussi avec Bala, mais vu à quel point la demoiselle est facile à vivre ce serait vraiment un comble qu'il lui reproche quoi que ce soit), patient, bienveillant etc. les deux loulous l'adorent en plus. Au final l'autre a bien fait de me jarter comme un vieux mouchoir  :: 

On a trouvé une solution temporaire pour la clôture, on va accrocher (avec du fil a fixer les clotures) des barrières en bois aux poteaux bétons histoire de bloquer le grillage. On a choisi des barrières ajourées, ma crainte avec les panneaux de bois pleins étant qu'on augmente trop la prise au vent de l'ensemble et qu'au prochain coup de vent la clôture mitoyenne s'effondre. Et comme ça j'ai pas à percer cette même cloture mitoyenne. Cela ne bloquerait pas un malamute fugueur, mais pour juste empecher Bala de se glisser dans les trous par curiosité, ça suffira.

Et à priori, on va entamer prochainement la construction de la solution pérenne, c'est à dire construire petit à petit un mur en gabions autour du terrain, partiellement végétalisé. J'aime bien cette solution parce qu'on peut le faire nous même sans passer par un professionnel, petit à petit, que la pierre c'est beau, que si on le laisse se végétaliser pour la biodiversité ça reste chouette, que ça demande pas d'entretien et que c'est durable.

----------


## flo95300

Pour le vent t'inquiète pas, On a un vieux portail en bois pourri en plein courant d'air et même avec 90km/h de vent il tient

Super pour ton nouveau compagnon 😊

----------


## Luli

C'est pas les panneaux eux mêmes qui me font peur. C'est que les panneaux augmenteraient la prise au vent et donc les efforts exercés sur les poteaux en béton. Mais ces poteaux (et surtout leurs fondations) ne sont pas forcément dimensionnés pour supporter cette poussée latérale vu qu'actuellement ils ne portent que du grillage.

Vu que c'est une clôture mitoyenne elle n'est pas qu'à moi et si je provoque son effondrement je devrai la reconstruire a mes frais et clairement aujourd'hui j'ai pas les moyens.

----------


## mamandeuna

J'ai aussi suivi, de loin l'épisode sentimental Luli, et suis bien heureuse pour toi. Plus facile à deux tout ça  ::

----------


## Luli

Surtout quand le deuxième en question ne te complique pas plus la vie qu'il ne la facilite, certain(e)s sont bons dans ce domaine, à rendre la vie à deux plus prise de tête que la vie seule...

Là, je redécouvre les joies d'une relation non toxique et équilibrée.

----------


## Luli

Bon sinon après quelques jours un peu galères vu que les chiens n'ont plus accès au jardin sans surveillance, à base de Balafenn qui se retient beaucoup trop longtemps parce qu'elle est pas à l'aise pour faire en laisse, Ockham qui fait ânerie sur ânerie parce qu'il peut plus sortir quand il veut et que ça le frustre... On commence à trouver nos marques. Je les sors sous surveillance ultra rapprochée (je dois limite les faire flipper) sans laisse dans le jardin, ce qui permet à Bala de retrouver un rythme normal pour les besoins, et j'augmente la durée des balades et leur fréquence histoire de défouler intellectuellement Ockham. Et ils ont appris à jouer comme ils aiment (comprendre : comme des brutes) à l'intérieur.

Progrès notable dans la relation entre les deux : Ockham ne fait plus de protections de ressources envers les jouets. A l'arrivée de Balafenn son comportement c'était "j'entasse tous les jouets dans un coin, même les tiens, maintenant c'est à moi, et tu n'as pas le droit de t'en approcher sinon gare à toi", alors que maintenant ils jouent ensemble avec. 
Il y a toujours des moments où Ockham va venir piquer un jouet à Balafenn, mais c'est clairement devenu un jeu, genre "haha, c'est moi qui l'ait, viens le chercher". Et ça tire sur un jouet, et ça se poursuit au triple galop - je vérifie que, 50% du temps, c'est bien Balafenn qui poursuit Ockham, et oui clairement il joue bien sans harceler la petite, c'est même plutôt elle qui est à l'origine des moments de jeu, elle lui grimpe dessus, il se laisse mettre sur le dos, enfin je retrouve le Ockham "en meute" que m'a toujours décrit sa nounou, sociable et joueur.

----------


## Belgo78

Super tout ça, j'ai l'impression que l'arrivée de Balafenn à complètement bouleversé vos vie à toi et Ockham dans le bon sens  ::  

Ca tombe bien parce que pour elle c'est une vie de rêve aussi  ::

----------


## Luli



----------


## Belgo78

Ca valait le coup d'attendre, sont sublimes tous les deux  ::

----------


## Luli



----------


## Luli

C'est dur de photographier Balafenn parce que dès qu'elle voit qu'un humain la regarde elle se précipite vers lui pour avoir des câlins...

----------


## superdogs

Trop jolie, avec sa pattoune lancée en avant,  :: 
J'ai le m^me souci avec Gringo ; j'ai beaucoup de mal à ne pas avoir que ses yeux pleins d'amour et sa truffe en gros plan

----------


## lili2000

J'adore  ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'arriverai pas à la photographier parce qu'avec sa bouille d'amour je lâcherai l'appareil et l'attraperai pour la papouiller  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Trop mignonne la petite (et on voit tout de suite qu'ils vont vite devenir complices en bétises... ::

----------


## Luli

Oh ils le sont déjà ^^ même si sans le vouloir, Balafenn est une cafteuse.

En fait, Ockham et Balafenn n'aboient pas du tout dans les mêmes circonstances : si Ockham aboie c'est une alerte, il a vu/entendu un truc qui ne lui plaît pas (il a tendance a pas comprendre la notion de voisins, on travaille là dessus mais souvent des qu'il voit ou entend un voisin dans leurs jardins il l'interprète comme une intrusion chez nous et aboie).

Par contre Balafenn c'est différent, s'il y avait des intrus je pense qu'elle leur servirait plutôt un café, mais par contre elle aboie quand un jeu devient vraiment très amusant, ou alors quand Ockham joue tout seul et qu'elle veut rentrer dans le jeu... Et de ce fait, aboie lorsqu'Ockham fait une bêtise, genre manger le platelage bois ou pousser la porte de la véranda sécurisée pour aller dans le salon pendant qu'on regarde pas.

----------


## lénou

:: 


> Héhéhé, je vois que tu avais suivi le début Lénou ^^


 :: 
Merci pour les photos de ton attendrissant duo!  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Balafenn qui offre un café aux intrus, elle a peut-être un côté british, comme Soda... ::  ::

----------


## Luli

J'espère que vous avez bien aimé les photos parce que j'ai de nouveau l'erreur pour en upload d'autres...  :: 

Dommage on est allé a la plage a 4 et j'ai pris de chouettes photos. Vais essayer de faire autrement.

----------


## Luli

Juste le coup de gueule du soir : en balade, nous avons croisé des dizaines de personnes. Qui ont tous fait des compliments a Ockham (tenu par mon compagnon), l'ont papouillé (Ockham hein, pas mon compagnon) etc, a la grande joie de mon gros loup.
... Et tous ont superbement snobé Balafenn qui pourtant est super sociable aussi, mais apparemment elle doit être invisible, il semblerait que seuls mon compagnon et moi puissions la voir...
Du coup en repartant on complimentait nous même la pauvre Balafenn ignorée de tous...

Sérieusement c'est assez surréaliste a chaque balade : tous les passants m'arrêtent pour me parler de MON chien qui est superbe, gentil, machin, alors que... Bah j'ai deux chiens au bout de la laisse quoi.

----------


## lili2000

On avait un peu la même chose quand on se promenait avec un croisé chien loup, une shetland et un croisé griffon caniche noir. Souvent, ils ne s'intéressaient pas au croisé griffon  :Frown: 
Il faut se dire qu'ils n'aiment que la "beauté"des chiens et méprisent parfois inconsciemment les autres ...

----------


## lénou

Ça ne m'étonne pas malheureusement... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Idem, je me retrouve dans ce que tu décris Luli. Tout le mode s'arrêtait sur mon caniche super beau, un peu moins sur mon type bichon, et pas du tout pour Titi.  :: 
Il n'attire les foules que parce qu'il aboie sur des chiens qui font 5 fois son gabarit...Les gens se marrent. 
Il n'est pas beau avec ses pattes d'araignées, son manque de queue lui fait une silhouette, euh, particulière. Il a deux type de poils différents, seul sa tête est sympa (on dirait la tête d'un spitz). Donc tant mieux, personne ne s'est battu pour le récupérer dans son Association où tous les petits chiens partent d'office (certaines associations sont spécialisées, "jolis petits chiens de La Réunion"). Comme ça ça peut paraitre dur, mais c'est la réalité. En France, les chiens s'extasient sur la race à la mode du moment. Ce n'est absolument pas le cas des pays comme l'Italie par exemple... :: 
M'en fous, mon chien est le plus beau du monde et j'adore les corniauds. Etonnant pour Balafenn, je la trouve plutôt choupinette... :: 
Et j'ajouterais, que le caniche n'étant plus à la mode actuellement, plus personne de nos jours s'arrêterait sur lui... ::  ::

----------


## Luli

C'est ça, Balafenn c'est une boule de poils toute fluffy, je pensais qu'elle serait bien moins invisible que ça. Déja que j'étais surprise qu'il n'y ait eu que ma demande pour elle...

Au passage, on a remarqué un truc curieux en balade : Balafenn ne supporte pas qu'on s'arrête. Tant qu'on marche, bon des fois elle a un sursaut quand y a un bruit inconnu et elle vérifie en regardant Ockham si y a danger ou pas mais globalement elle est à la cool, elle adore les balades d'ailleurs et elle est agréable à promener.

Mais alors quand on s'arrête pour regarder une vitrine ou autre (même dans un environnement très calme), c'est le drame : elle se tortille, elle gigote, puis elle se met à aboyer sans discontinuer, Ockham lui (généralement quand il voit qu'on arrête il se couche) la regarde d'un air interloqué. On arrive pas à la calmer, même en la calinant/rassurant. Par contre dès qu'on repart c'est bon elle s'apaise directement et la balade continue comme si de rien n'était.

On arrive pas trop à comprendre ce qu'elle essaie de nous dire, ou ce qui la dérange. Surtout qu'elle est loin d'être hyperactive, en intérieur hors des phases de jeu speed avec Ockham, elle se pose ou joue tranquille sans aucun souci.

----------


## mamandeuna

Balafenn, non chiot, j'aurais craqué pour elle, mais bon, il me fallait un moins de 5 kg.  ::  (Titus a gagné le marché, il faisait 3 kg  :: ). Il n'intéressait personne non plus... :: 
Pour les angoisses de Balafenn, là je laisse les spécialistes t'orienter... ::

----------


## Luli

Effectivement Mamandeuna, Bala aurait pas convenu, elle doit avoir dépassé les 15 kilos - mais reste un très petit chien pour moi, comparé à ce poney d'Ockham. 

Au passage, je suis contente d'avoir visé ce "format", plus grand j'aurais eu du mal à la maîtriser en même temps qu'Ockham mais elle est suffisamment grande pour qu'Ockham joue avec elle de bon coeur. Et puis elle a un bon format pour les autres chiens : les petits ont moins peur d'elle que d'Ockham (après il y a des minis chiens parfaitement socialisés qui ont aucune appréhension envers Ockham, il a déja fait des parties de jeu endiablées et tout à fait safe avec des chihuahua) et les gros ne l'impressionnent pas (en même temps, peu de chiens dépassent son "grand frère")

----------


## lilyssie

> On avait un peu la même chose quand on se promenait avec un croisé chien loup, une shetland et un croisé griffon caniche noir. Souvent, ils ne s'intéressaient pas au croisé griffon 
> Il faut se dire qu'ils n'aiment que la "beauté"des chiens et méprisent parfois inconsciemment les autres ...


J'ai la même chose tous les jours avec la mienne et celle de mes parents. Celle de mes parents est un croisé husky berger jsais pas quoi de la réunion et la mienne est croisée jsais pas quoi tout court de la réunion  :: 

J'avoue que moi ça m'arrange, ni ma chienne ni moi sommes hypers sociables  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

15 kg... :: 
Déjà ma bichonne de 9 kg, je ne pouvais plus... :: 
Les gens sont souvent ignares sur la race des chiens. Car beaucoup de gens ignorent souvent qu'un corniaud c'est plus de deux races ou des races de race... :: 
Pour Titi, quand on nous pose la question, on dit que c'est une nouvelle race, le Royal bourbon, que ce sont des exemplaires uniques et exceptionnels, et que c'est très cher malheureusement.  ::  Croyez nous, certains l'ont cru... ::

----------


## Luli

Tiens, bonne idée ça. Je vais trouver un nom de nouvelle race, dont Balafenn sera la première "pure race" !
Ce sera d'ailleurs la race à la plus courte durée d'existence - et aux plus petits nombres de représentants - vu que la petite est déja stérilisée  ::  

Dans les nouveautés, ce week end on a pu lâcher un peu les deux dans des endroits safe. Bon déja, Balafenn et Ockham s'entraînent l'un l'autre et Ockham part beauuuuucoup plus loin qu'avant alors que seul avec moi, il s'éloigne jamais beaucoup. Mais surtout, autant Ockham passerait bien son temps à cavaler très loin avec Balafenn, autant Bala, régulièrement on la voit revenir à fond de train et se jeter dans nos bras avec le regard soulagé du chien abandonné qui voit revenir son maître "mais vous étieez ouuuuuuuuuu j'ai eu tellement peuuuuuuur".

Bah Balafenn, nous on a pas bougé tu sais, c'est toi qui est partie à l'aventure  ::

----------


## flo95300

Trop beaux les 2 😍

----------


## mamandeuna

Super pour le lâchage des fauves ! Au moins la petite vous revient comme un boomerang :: 
Titus, on le lâche, hop, disparu à tout jamais. Si on se rapproche, il prend peur et hop, juste un nuage de poussière en souvenir... :: Par contre, il a le rappel en appartement. On l'appelle dans la cuisine, hop il fonce en deux secondes chrono.  ::  :: 
Oui, il faut bien dire que c'est un prototype de nouvelle race, et lui donner un nom à rallonge, Balafenn de la grande Roumanie... ::

----------


## Luli

Balafenn me suivait au pied dans le jardin sans laisse dès le premier jour de son arrivée (non pas qu'on l'ait travaillé, mais elle était comme soudée à ma cheville) et elle a compris son nom d'emblée. Elle avait un énorme besoin d'interaction, et je pense qu'on aurait pu crier n'importe quoi elle aurait accouru, alors qu'elle a été habituée au départ au nom de Kashmir.

Si elle n'est pas en conflit de loyauté avec Ockham qui reste à perpet, elle revient effectivement comme une balle dès qu'on dit son nom. C'est de toute façon une chienne "qui suit", soit elle suit Ockham (auquel cas elle est greffée à lui) soit elle me suit moi. Elle déteste être laissée derrière, et je pense que c'est une chienne qui ferait une anxiété de séparation abominable si elle restait vraiment seule, sans Ockham. je vois la différence avec Ockham qui est extrêmement indépendant.

Déja elle a beaucoup de mal à me laisser partir. Par exemple, l'autre soir on se baladait avec les deux chiens et mon chéri, on décide de prendre à manger dans un resto a emporter, je passe la laisse de Bala à mon chéri qui reste dehors avec elle et Ockham et les laisse dehors pour aller passer commande, bah Bala a pas du tout aimé alors qu'elle était avec Ockham et mon compagnon... et qu'elle a connu mon compagnon dès son arrivée.

----------


## mamandeuna

Balafenn, sans autre chien, aurait sans doute eu encore plus besoin de vous.  :: Quant à Okram, l'indépendance, c'est un peu dans a race non ? (ou je dis une bétise ?). Titus n'aurait supporté aucune concurrence canine avec nous. (ça tombe bien, nous non plus... ::  ::

----------


## Luli

En fait si on ne le sait pas, c'est dur de deviner que Balafenn a été en refuge, qu'elle a pas connu la vie en maison avant ses 6 mois etc. Elle s'est adaptée à tout ça avec une rapidité démentielle. Niveau éducation elle a pris d'office les bons plis, j'ai juste eu à "valider" ses bonnes actions, on a deux trois trucs à travailler comme les aboiements d'excitation mais franchement, elle est d'une facilité à vivre cette louloute...

A la limite le seul signe qu'elle a connu un début de vie compliqué, c'est que c'est un véritable aspirateur. Dès qu'elle voit un truc traîner, elle se jette dessus et essaie de le manger (vieux kleenex, feuille morte, truc non identifiable...). Idem pour la gamelle, autant Ockham va laisser de côté s'il a trop dans sa gamelle, autant Bala va se jeter dessus frénétiquement et tout dévorer sans en laisser une miette. Le véto m'a mis en garde d'ailleurs, elle risque fort d'avoir une tendance au surpoids (déja là elle est dodue)

----------


## mamandeuna

Le fait qu'ils avalent reste un trait de caractère, et n'est pas du seulement à des conditions de vie difficile, mais est parfois inné chez les chiens élevés en condition normale.  :: C'était le cas de ma précédente chienne, un véritable aspirateur qui avalait tout ce qu'elle trouvait.  :: 
Il existe des gamelles pour chien glouton. 
Perso, mais vraiment, ça ne vient que de mon expérience, j'ai l'impression que les chiennes s'adaptent plus vite et plus facilement que els chiens, qui sont plus difficiles à "rééduquer". J'ai eu deux chiens, mais franchement, je préfère au delà de tout la chienne que j'ai adoptée, autonome, facile à vivre, toujours joyeuse, toujours partante jeune, ensuite mémère tenant à son confort. on a pas été obligé d'être derrière, elle s'est élevée toute seule, en se fondant dans sa vie de famille, et heureuse partout où on l'emmenait.  :: 
Avec Titus, on est toujours sur la corde, on fait attention à tout pour ne pas le stresser. Tout est compliqué, on ne peut pas se lâcher avec lui. Tout se passe bien, mais ce n'est pas zen.  ::

----------


## Luli

Je vois tout a fait ce que tu veux dire Mamandeuna ^^ bon après je suis sûre qu'il y a des mâles hyper faciles et des femelles qui sont les reines des emm...quiquineuses.

Grosse étape aujourd'hui, Balafenn est allé rencontrer les 3 chiens (2 femelles 1 mâles) de sa future nounou.

Et oui, la super nounou d'Ockham, au vu du calme de Balafenn, de son côté "excroissance d'Ockham" et de son comportement exemplaire avec sa très jeune fille, est finalement partante pour garder les deux chez elle ^^ 

On fait un weekend de garde "pour de faux" a partir de demain, c'est à dire qu'on fait comme si mais que je suis prête à la récupérer en cas de soucis vu que je suis chez moi. Aujourd'hui c'était une première rencontre avec sa meute.

Balafenn a juste du mal et un peu d'appréhension avec Blaugrana, le super pote d'Ockham, un grand chiot (même âge que Bala). Pourtant il est adorable, moins grand qu'Ockham et plus posé, mais pour l'instant elle ose pas l'approcher. Elle ne le grogne pas ni rien hein, pas de drame, mais elle s'écarte quand il approche.

Vu qu'Ockham, lui, passerait ses journées a jouer avec Blau, je pense que Bala va vite l'imiter pour ça aussi et se rendre compte que cet impressionnant nouveau copain est aussi chouette que son grand frère en vrai.

En revanche aucun souci avec Blue, femelle adulte et de même format que Balafenn, ni Zaza, femelle âgée malheureusement perclue d'arthrose (suivie de très près par le vétérinaire mais bon). Je craignais que Balafenn - qui joue comme une brute avec Ockham - aille ennuyer Zaza, mais non, interactions très paisibles et respectueuses entre les deux.

----------


## Luli

Premiers pas de Balafenn chez la nounou. Elle lui a fait la fête en la voyant. 

La nounou m'a tenu au courant cet aprem : pas de pleurs au départ quand je suis partie, elle a fait un blocage devant l'ascenseur - c'est vrai que comme une courge je l'ai sociabilisée à plein de trucs mais j'avais complètement oublié les ascenseurs  :: 

Pas de soucis, elle a validé auprès d'Ockham que c'était safe et zou. 

Là elle est chez la nounou, Ockham se comporte avec le reste de la meute exactement comme avant, il a fait une grosse séance de jeux avec Blaugrana et depuis il pionce au milieu du salon.
 Balafenn ne semble avoir peur d'aucun des chiens mais n'a pas encore osé jouer, elle a fait dix fois le tour de l'appartement, des câlins à la nounou, elle est pas franchement rassurée quand même et chougne un peu, surtout en voyant Ockham pioncer comme une souche. D'après la nounou, elle va régulièrement l'engueuler d'ailleurs  :: 

"Mais grand frèèèèère pourquoi tu dors, on est pas chez nous même si la dame est super gentille et qu'il y a des copains, pis je connais pas ici, pis ça m'inquiète quand même, pis je vais refaire un coup le tour pour être sûre qu'aucun danger n'est arrivé depuis mon dernier tour, ça fait au moins 17 secondes alors on sait jamais hein, alleeeeez réveilles toi, pourquoi t'as pas peur toi ?"

----------


## lénou

C'est chouette ça!  :: 
Mais elle fait nounou pour chiens en appartement?

----------


## Luli

Ouaip. Je sais pas comment elle fait, je suis déjà allé chez elle, tu mangerais par terre tellement c'est propre et bien rangé, elle gère avec son compagnon 3 chiens et une jeune enfant dans un T3. J'admire !
Normalement elle ne garde qu'un chien maximum ( et a la condition qu'il soit ok avec toute sa meute, et parfait avec les enfants). Du coup on était partis pour une garde a base de "Ockham et Balafenn restent a mon domicile et la nounou vient les promener (elle le fait aussi)" mais lors des premières gardes ainsi elle a été tellement bluffée par le calme de Balafenn, et surtout sa douceur absolue avec sa toute petite fille (alors qu'elle ne connaissait pas les enfants !) qu'elle m'a proposé de faire une exception et d'essayer de garder les deux.

En l'occurrence ce week-end c'est une garde "pour de faux". Je suis a mon domicile et prête a aller les chercher dans la minute chez la nounou si ça coince mais pour l'instant c'est parfait. Elle fait même suffisamment confiance a la nounou pour oser faire ses besoins en balade.

----------


## flo95300

Tu as quand même une super nounou 😁

----------


## Luli

Ouaip, pour ça que c'est inespéré qu'elle puisse garder les deux ensembles vu qu'ils nesupportent plus d'être séparés l'un de l'autre. 

Bilan du weekend : c'est impeccable, Balafenn a trouvé sa place chez la nounou, qui est bluffée par son excellent comportement. Elle ne joue pas encore avec Blaugrana mais elle n'a plus peur de lui et interagit avec. Elle a couvert sa très jeune fille d'un monceaux de bisous avec une douceur incroyable (j'ai eu la vidéo :3). La présence de Balafenn n'a pas non plus posé souci dans la relation d'amour fou entre Ockham et Blaugrana, on craignait qu'il y ait de la jalousie d'Ockham soit vis a vis de Balafenn soit vis a vis de Blaugrana vu comment il aime son "petit frère" et sa "petite sur", ou de la part d'un autre protagoniste du "triangle", mais aucun souci.

----------


## lénou

Clairement, tu as de la chance! Et elle les promène tous en même temps?

----------


## Luli

Non, elle fait plusieurs tours. Mais ça elle le fait même hors garde : une balade suffisamment longue pour défouler ses deux plus chiens serait une torture pour la plus âgée...

----------


## lénou

Quelle organisation!  ::  ::

----------


## Luli

Bon les dernières nouvelles de la nounou sont moins bonnes... Ockham joue tellement avec Blaugrana qu'il n'est plus trop avec Balafenn...

Il a essayé d'inclure Balafenn dans leurs jeux mais elle refuse, ayant de la réserve envers Blaugrana... 

Balafenn a commencé aujourd'hui a chouiner des qu'elle voit Ockham et Blaugrana, et visiblement elle stresse et se rend malade... Elle a fait un petit vomito cet aprem et a de la diarrhée... La nounou lui a donné des probiotiques au cas où ce soit un petit dérangement digestif, demain je lui donnerai un vermifuge.

----------


## mamandeuna

Il faut limiter la halte garderie Luli, Balafenn fait de l'hyer attachement envers son grand frère.  :: 
J'adore la super organisation de la nounou.  :: 
Une question Luli, vu que tu ne pars pas, pourquoi les fais tu autant garder tes toutous ?  ::  (pas obligée de répondre si tu trouves la question indiscrète...  ::

----------


## Luli

Là c'était justement une garde "pour test", sinon c'est quand je pars. Je les récupère ce soir surtout parce que j'attend une livraison de matériaux par un transporteur aujourd'hui, avec des palettes à transbahuter dans le jardin (pour renforcer la clôture) et c'est le genre de trucs qu'Ockham aurait pas trop aimé ^^'

Sinon, quand je fais garder mes chiens c'est que je pars (souvent sur un week end). Exceptionnellement ça peut m'arriver aussi de juste être tellement épuisée que je crains de ne pas pouvoir assumer assez de balade pour les loulous, et dans ce cas je préfère qu'ils soient avec la nounou, ça soulage tout le monde. Bon ça c'était surtout quand j'étais seule avec Ockham, qui adooooore aller chez la nounou et qui y va comme en colonie de vacances. Si Balafenn le vit mal, faut voir comment on s'organisera pour la suite. 

C'est dommage parce que ça avait vraiment bien commencé, elle est devenue toute copine avec les autres chiens et même avec le lapin nain de la nounou, ... il suffirait qu'elle dépasse sa peur de Blaugrana, Ockham ne demande qu'à l'inclure dans leurs jeux.

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est marrant comme expérience, tout à fait l'équivalent avec les enfants. Peut-être que tu peux garder Balafenn à la maison et mettre le grand chez sa nounou.  :: 
Tout à fait comme certains enfants préfèrent le centre aéré, alors que d'autres n'aiment rien tant que de rester tranquille chez eux. Balafenn peut-être pas le goût du tout collectif et préfère sa tranquillité avec son frère et dans sa maison.  ::

----------


## Luli

Balafenn toute seule n'est pas bien, même quand elle a ses humains avec elle. On l'a bien vu quand elle a été opérée et a dû rester loin d'Ockham pour sa convalescence : elle était avec nous mais chouinait non stop pour rejoindre son grand frère. Ils étaient dans deux pièces séparées par une baie vitrée (porte coulissante) et ils passaient leur temps blottis chacun de leur coté de la vitre.

Les gardes à la maison, c'est bien pour une journée, mais pour un week end je pense pas que ce soit réellement possible...

Déja, ce soir, je récupère Balafenn, on va voir comment évolue sa diarrhée (si ça s'arrête, c'est que c'était du stress, sinon ce sera véto pour vérifier si c'est viral ou autre).
 Mais déjà, ça indiquera à Balafenn que ce genre de situations est temporaire, que je reviens toujours. Ockham lui le sait, que je reviens toujours le chercher quand il est chez la nounou et qu'il n'a donc pas à s'inquiéter... Balafenn ne le sait pas encore.

En tout cas elle a pas le même comportement chez sa nounou que chez moi : visiblement elle refuse le jeu de la part des autres chiens (aussi bien dehors que dedans) et va jusqu'à grogner les autres chiens quand ils proposent du jeu, du coup ils n'insistent pas. Chez moi elle est perpétuellement à l'initiative des séances de jeux et tout le temps en demande... Est-ce qu'elle pense que je l'ai abandonnée et fait la tête ?

----------


## lénou

J'espère que la journée se sera mieux déroulée...
Je me demande comment la nounou s'organise pour gérer des séances de jeu en appartement!...
Je me souviens dans le nôtre, dès que Cahly s'énervait, je la sortais pour ne pas gêner le voisinage car il était hyper mal insonorisé et avec du parquet!...

----------


## Luli

J'ai récupéré Balafenn. Elle est toujours malade, avec une bonne diarrhée. Elle a mangé du riz hier soir en plus de ses croquettes habituelles, je l'ai vermifugée, on va voir ce que ça donne d'ici quelques jours. Ce soir elle aura a nouveau du riz. 

Hier soir elle était silencieuse et limite abattue quand je l'ai récupéré, elle snobait Ockham (!) et était même distante avec moi.

Elle s'est décoincée hier plus tard, a fait une énorme partie de jeu avec son grand frère, à courir partout dans le jardin et jouer à la bagarre dans la véranda. Et d'un seul coup son regard s'est illuminé, elle était de nouveau enjouée et sautillante.

Cette nuit pas mal de pleurs quand je me réveillais (je sais pas si elle a pleuré en boucle...) Je l'ai sortie toutes les trois heures cette nuit histoire qu'elle arrive a rester propre malgré la diarrhée (elle était tellement piteuse chez la nounou quand elle avait souillé son appartement...), aucun souci.

----------


## lili2000

J'espère que ça va aller vite mieux pour balafenn 
Pour la diarrhée, le riz, c'est pas l'idéal ou alors archi cuit sinon, eau de cuisson du riz, smecta (1sachet ) 3 fois par jour et éventuellement diet pour laisser reposer les intestins ...

----------


## lénou

Mince. Il faut des brisures de riz plutôt. Tu peux lui donner des probiotiques également: efficaces.
C'est tout nouveau pour elle ce changement, ça devrait s'arranger.

----------


## Luli

Il était vraiment archi cuit, j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais sous le coude...Ce soir du coup ce sera diète et uniquement de l'eau de cuisson de riz (normalement je n'ai pas d'eau de cuisson de riz, je le fais au rice cooker ^^')
On a pas pu trancher avec la nounou si elle était malade parce que stressée/abattue/snobait les autres chiens ou si c'était le contraire, qu'elle snobait les autres chiens parce qu'elle se sentait dérangée au niveau du bidou et qu'elle avait du coup pas le coeur à jouer...
En tout cas là le moral est bon (mais ça a pas été immédiat en rentrant chez moi ni en me voyant revenir, elle est resté "petite misère" un moment) et elle est de nouveau toute pétillante, gourmande, caline etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cela se trouve où les probiotiques Lenou ?

----------


## lili2000

Tu peux aller chez ton véto il y a pas mal de chose que les ASV peuvent te donner a l'accueil sans ordonnance ...

----------


## Luli

On va essayer de trouver le temps, c'est le rush aujourd'hui ça tombe mal. Enfin la nounou lui en avait donné (des probiotiques) plus de l'eau de cuisson de riz. 

Carottes très cuites ça fait du bien aussi ? Comme pour les humains ?

----------


## duma762000

oui les carottes très cuites c'est très bien. Fortiflora vendu sur le net, moins cher que chez le vétérinaire, souvent d'ailleurs les vétos les vendent au sachet !
Je soupçonnerais plutôt une gastro (vomi + diarrhée) c'est la saison. Faire bouillir l'eau de la gamelle pendant quelques jours et la changer très régulièrement. Si vous en avez mettre un peu d argent colloïdal dans l'eau pour la désinfection.
 Attention à la contamination de Ockram !

----------


## Luli

Ce midi je suis allé les promener, Balafenn est en pleine forme et rayonne. Ses selles se sont déjà grandement améliorées, on est passé de la diarrhée à "pas bien moulées" disons.

----------


## duma762000

bonne nouvelle. 
Balafenn est quand même toute jeune, elle découvre la vie. Je trouve ses réactions normales par rapport à son passé et à son jeune âge. Ockram est son référent, mais il lui apprend le détachement quand il y a d'autres congénères. Elle va s'y faire, tant qu'il n'y a pas d'expérience négative (bagarre violente, morsure etc...) Cela fait partie de son apprentissage pour en faire une chienne équilibrée et bien dans ses pattounes.

----------


## Luli

Oh oui Duma, je n'en veux pas a Balafenn. Ockham avait appris a aller chez la nounou dès son très très jeune âge (il n'avait même pas 3 mois lors de son premier séjour chez elle...) et il était tellement jeune qu'il était encore dans sa phase "automatique" disons, il se posait pas de questions...

Balafenn découvre tout ça. Et découvre notamment que je reviens après ces phases. 

Après Ockham a vraiment essayé de l'inclure, Blaugrana aussi (la nounou me disait qu'a intervalle régulier de leurs séances de jeu l'un ou l'autre allait faire des appels aux jeux a Balafenn pour ne pas la laisser de côté) mais non elle ne voulait pas... Et pourtant Blaugrana est un peu plus petit et plus doux qu'Ockham.

----------


## Belgo78

Elle a encore beaucoup à découvrir la petite et ça peut être impressionnant pour elle deux grand chiens qui jouent ensemble, elle a peut être vu beaucoup ça au refuge avec ses yeux de chiots, d'où peut être le blocage  ::

----------


## Luli

Ça peut être ça Belgo.

Hier j'ai eu une réunion imprévue le midi donc la nounou est venue leur faire une sortie le midi, elle craignait que Balafenn lui fasse la gueule en l'ayant associée a son mauvais moment... Bah pas du tout, elle lui a fait une fête d'enfer et s'est jetée dans ses bras. Brave petit cur...

----------


## Luli

Trop contente : Aujourd'hui la nounou est revenue emmener Balafenn et Ockham en balade, avec sa petite famille et avec Blaugrana, le gentil chiot qui avait pourtant tant impressionné Balafenn, pour une promenade en commun lâchés dans un terrain vague enherbé derrière chez moi... Non seulement Balafenn était ravie de revoir Nounou, Nounou Junior et le mari de Nounou, mais elle s'est même éclaté et a joué comme une folle avec Blaugrana sous le regard bienveillant d'Ockham resté en laisse à cause de son rappel catastrophique (et encore pire avec la nounou  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Ensuite les trois ont joué ensemble lâchés dans mon jardin et pareil, une partie de jeu de folie  :Big Grin:  

Balafenn galope après Blau, se laisse aussi poursuivre sans montrer d'inquiétude (en même temps, elle court BEAUCOUP plus vite que ses copains. C'est dur de s'en rendre compte parce qu'elle est très calme et vis greffée à ma cheville, mais quand elle s'y met c'est une véritable fusée)

Visiblement il lui fallait un moment avec Blaugrana mais sur son terrain à elle (son jardin ou le terrain vague où elle aime jouer)

----------


## flo95300

C'est marrant en général, leur terrain c'est sacré 😅
Tant mieux, balafenn s'adapte très vite

----------


## Luli

Ouais ils m'ont surpris, même Ockham le gardien était tout content d'avoir Blaugrana sur son terrain. Faut dire que c'est l'amour de sa vie ce chiot.

Balafenn nous en a fait une bonne tout a l'heure : on se baladait avec mon conjoint, et je lui confie la laisse de Balafenn pour nouer et aller jeter un sakakaka (la joie des chiens en ville  :Big Grin: )  dans une poubelle de l'autre côté de la rue. Elle s'est mise à pleurer en me voyant partir et s'est jetée dans mes bras quand je suis revenue comme si je l'avais abandonnée... Je n'avais fait que 3m et elle ne m'avait pas perdu de vue...

----------


## Belgo78

Parfois elles en profitent, dés que je sors fumer(pas bien), Samba me fait la fête comme si je revenais du boulot  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Titus nous fait toujours la fête, même quand on sort de la douche...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Cela confirme qu'ils n'ont pas la notion de temps sauf pour la gamelle  ::

----------


## Luli

La vie est plus simple quand tu as un Akita a escalader.

Balafenn découvre la notion de panier (même si Ockham a tué le coussin entre temps, on va essayer de trouver un truc qui lui résiste...)

----------


## Luli

Mortifiée ce soir... Ockham a mordu Romain, mon conjoint (sans faire exprès, et sans gravité, mais tout de même).

Il voulait rejoindre un chien qui passait (pas agressif ni rien, le chien, il s'occupait pas d'Ockham), il s'est mis a tirer comme une mule en aboyant et mon conjoint le retenait en laisse en essayant doucement de le calmer, via des ordres ("pas bouger" et "laisse", qu'il connait bien), mais d'un seul coup Ockham est devenu frénétique, il se jetait dans tous les sens en mordant tout ce qui passait à portée (mon manteau, la laisse de Balafenn, et il a fini par choper Romain a la jambe, déchirant son jean et faisant une petite plaie superficielle). Ça sortait de nulle part, il n'avait jamais eu cette réaction...

Une fois le chien parti, Ockham se sentait très très con et penaud, mon conjoint lui en a pas tenu rigueur, on a continué un peu la balade en se disant qu'on allait voir ce qui se passait au prochain croisement de chien (en se méfiant) et que s'il recommençait un cirque pareil c'était retour a la maison dare dare et sorties muselé le temps de trouver l'origine du truc (qui sortait vraiment de nulle part)

Tout le reste de la balade, pas de soucis au contraire, le chien parfait, on a croisé des tas de chiens, avec ou sans laisse, des mâles des femelles, entiers ou pas,  des petits des grands, chaque fois c'était un amour, bonne approche, hyper amical avec les copains chiens (même les pas super bien codés qui l'approchaient un peu brutalement), j'ai même eu des compliments sur son excellente éducation de la part de proprios de chiens avec qui il jouait... Et ce, que je sois seule avec eux ou que mon conjoint soit là (il était allé changer son jean déchiré ^^'), que ce soit moi qui tienne sa laisse ou Romain.

On a fini par se dire qu'il y avait eu un problème unique avec le premier chien. J'ai laissé Romain chez lui et je suis rentrée seule avec Ockham et Balafenn. Là encore pas de soucis avec les chiens croisés, au pire il tirait un peu en chouinant pour aller jouer avec...

... Jusqu'à ce qu'on approche de chez moi (une fois a moins d'un kilomètre disons), où a nouveau, a la moindre vue d'un chien (même super loin et qui ne prêtait pas attention à Ockham), ça devenait un vrai fauve qui se jetait partout et essayait de mordre ce qui lui passait a portée pour se libérer (genre sa laisse) et aller cartonner le chien. Et effectivement le problème du début de balade, ça avait eu lieu dans ce périmètre (et juste a coté de mon ancien appartement).

Donc visiblement le souci n'est pas une réactivité globale aux chiens, mais c'est lié a une défense de territoire. L'ironie de la chose c'est qu'hier il y avait un chien (un chihuahua) dans le jardin du voisin, et qu'Ockham essayait juste de jouer avec lui a travers le grillage... 

On va faire venir l'éducatrice dès que possible et voir comment on peut travailler cela. La maman d'Ockham avait eu un souci un peu similaire au même âge (elle se contentait d'aboyer comme une dingue par contre) et un éducateur avait réglé définitivement le truc en très peu de temps, sans que ça revienne jamais, donc y a pas de raisons. Les akitas ont une tendance innée à se considérer comme des "protecteurs" même envers des trucs qui ne leur font pas peur, et a être un peu trop zélés.

----------


## Luli

On a reçu une nouvelle laisse à dérouleur (Ockham avait mangé la corde de l'ancienne après avoir réussi à la récupérer dans un placard ^^'), le truc est énorme mais ils ont 10 m pour cavaler, on a adapté l'accouple dessus et c'est parti pour de folles aventures (Balafenn pourrait être promenée sans laisse, mais Ockham c'est mort, il s'enfonce pour le rappel, maintenant dès qu'on commence à l'appeler (dans le jardin ou autre), même en ayant à lui proposer de la bouffe, des friandises, un jouet, n'importe quoi, il fait un appel au jeu et il part à toute berzingue dans l'autre sens. On arrive parfois à le promener en liberté sur la plage quand il n'y a personne, mais c'est compliqué. Il n'a aucune agressivité ni réactivité d'aucune sorte, mais il est beaucoup, beaucoup trop curieux : il court voir tous les passants, veut rentrer dans toutes les immeubles qui ont leurs portes ouvertes, monter dans toutes les voitures, foncer à toute berzingue vers tous les chiens qu'il voit, fouiller tous les sacs des passants, enfin voilà quoi, gentil mais pas gérable en liberté le loulou. 

On va essayer de travailler ça aussi avec l'éducatrice (qui a été contactée, il faut juste qu'on trouve un moment où elle puisse passer, je voudrais que mon conjoint soit là pour qu'on puisse travailler dans les conditions où Ockham est promené le plus souvent). Mais peu nombreux sont les akitas à pouvoir évoluer en liberté. 

Heureusement, nous avons pu renforcer la clôture avec mon conjoint, ils ne peuvent désormais plus passer sous le grillage, et peuvent donc à nouveau courir dans le jardin en toute liberté. Le jardin est tout en longueur, Balafenn a une énorme imagination pour trouver sans cesse de nouveaux jeux qui font bien cavaler Ockham, ils sont éperduement heureux de retrouver cet espace de liberté complète.

En laisse ça se passe bien, on a encore le souci des croisements de chiens à régler. En gros, quand on croise un chien, il veut aller le rejoindre. Il ne peut pas, à cause de la laisse (et généralement, du chien en face qui ne semble pas vouloir le contact). Il chouine, monte peu à peu en frustration, et à un moment "explose" et finit par essayer de mordre tout ce qui l'empêche d'aller rejoindre le chien pour jouer : la laisse, nous... Et le souci, c'est qu'il entraîne Balafenn, qui auparavant gèrait ces croisements sans aucun souci, à aboyer dès qu'elle voit un chien.

Je commence à obtenir des résultats avec l'ordre "Ockham, tu laisses" et des félicitations quand il arrive à se contenir, et je vois qu'il essaie de toutes ses forces de le faire de manière générale, mais que ses émotions le débordent.

----------


## superdogs

> *On va essayer de travailler ça aussi avec l'éducatrice (qui a été contactée*, il faut juste qu'on trouve un moment où elle puisse passer, . 
> 
> 
> Je commence à obtenir des résultats avec l'ordre "Ockham, tu laisses" et des félicitations quand il arrive à se contenir, et je vois qu'il essaie de toutes ses forces de le faire de manière générale, mais que ses émotions le débordent.



C'est la question que je me posais ; j'espère que ça va bien se passer, entre vous et elle, et entre elle et Ockham

----------


## mamandeuna

Je n'ai pas de conseils à donner, mais j'espère que tu arriveras à canaliser ton grand. Et bonne année Luli !  ::

----------


## Luli

Bonne année tout le monde ^^ On va forcément y arriver, il est a son âge le plus compliqué car encore très chiot dans sa tête mais avec son gabarit et ses dents d'adulte. Mais c'est un brave toutou au grand cur. Je préfère avoir à gérer un loulou tellement confiant qu'il en devient exubérant et "sans gêne" qu'un flippé qui n'oserait pas bouger...

Quand a Balafenn, elle évolue très bien, elle se couperait en 4 pour nous faire plaisir, elle est un tout petit peu plus timide qu'Ockham mais il la "porte" énormément. Son enthousiasme face au monde est contagieux on va dire.

----------


## lénou

> On a reçu une nouvelle laisse à dérouleur (Ockham avait mangé la corde de l'ancienne après avoir réussi à la récupérer dans un placard ^^'), le truc est énorme mais ils ont 10 m pour cavaler,


j'ai ce modèle pour mes 2 avec une bonne prise en main et sûre car en caoutchouc contrairement à la laisse traditionnelle avec en plus un simple fil!

Le comportementaliste m'a parlé de l'Akita qui n'a pas les mêmes codes que les autres chiens, ce qui engendre des conflits fréquents.

Comment vont tes deux zouaves?

----------


## Luli

ça roule. Ockham a eu une révelation : il a redécouvert une baballe qu'il avait depuis sa tendre enfance (enfin, il avait son ancètre plutôt, entre celles qui se sont perdus, qui ont été accaparées par un chien de la nounou, on doit en être à la 5eme baballe de ce type) mais qu'il avait oublié dans un coin du jardin. Depuis, il passe des heures à jouer seul avec cette baballe, à jongler avec, à la poser en haut d'une pente pour la regarder rouler toute seule, à la pousser et étudier ses déplacements.

J'étais un peu limitée en terme de jouets de dépense intellectuelle, parce que la plupart utilisent de la bouffe et que Ockham, s'il y a de la bouffe, a tendance à victimiser Balafenn (au point qu'on a remarqué que si je donne une friandise à Balafenn hors de la vue d'Ockham parce qu'elle a bien agi, elle garde la friandise, rejoint Ockham et dépose la friandise à ses pieds en prenant une posture de soumission). Du coup, Bala est félicitée avec des calins, et heureusement pour nous elle se couperait en dix pour des câlins donc ça lui va très bien comme motivation.

Ce qui est surprenant c'est que cette soumission est absente de leurs jeux : c'est même plutot l'inverse, Balafenn qui mord Ockham aux jarrets pour jouer, qui lui saute dessus, qui le poursuit, qui le retourne... et Ockham qui se laisse faire de bon coeur.

Bref visiblement il a pris la baballe comme jouet d'occupation (en plus des trucs à ronger) et depuis il est beaucoup plus relax en balade. Le dernier croisement d'un autre chien (pourtant juste derrière la maison) il s'est bien contenu, il a juste chouiné un peu genre "maiiiiiiiiis c'est un copaiiiiin je veux jouer il a l'air trop cooooool" mais il s'est forcé à rester immobile et obéir à mon "tu laisses" (ce chien a très peur d'Ockham). Il a été très très chaudement félicité et a fini la balade fier comme Artaban.

----------


## Belgo78

Je sais jamais qui est soumis en fait, celui qui apporte la friandise à l'autre en attendant sans doute un petit quelque chose de lui, ou à l'inverse celui qui prend la friandise pour faire ce que l'autre attend  :: 

Après tout ce n'est peut être que du partage celui qui apporte sachant que ça fera plus plaisir à son copain qu'à lui  :: 

Enfin peu importe ce qui compte c'est qu'ils s'entendent, qu'Ockham progresse bien, vont faire un sacré duo  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Luli ! Comment vont tes deux loulous ?

----------


## Luli

Ockham est toujours fou amoureux de la baballe, mais à nouveau très frustré quand il croise un autre chien et qu'il ne peut pas jouer avec (par exemple, parce que le chien en face n'en a pas du tout envie), il a failli choper à nouveau la cuisse de mon conjoint (il s'est rendu compte de sa connerie et a arrêté son mouvement au dernier moment) alors qu'on l’empêchait d'aller jouer avec un chien de l'autre coté de la rue. Il a une envie énorme d'interactions sociales (on doit le tenir assez serré en ville, sinon il va coller le museau sur tous les passants), veut jouer avec tout ce qui passe (chat, chien, pigeon) et se laisse déborder par la frustration s'il ne peut pas. Un bon gros chiot géant quoi.

Il suffit qu'il puisse renifler le chien qui l’intéresse tant pour se calmer dans la minute et repartir en balade tout serein, mais bon, on ne va pas forcer les chiens qui ne veulent pas le contact à l'accepter...

----------


## Luli

Quant à Balafenn, elle vit sa vie heureuse, elle adore jouer avec Ockham et creuser d'énormes cratères dans le jardin, elle va finir par me trouver du pétrole  :: elle apprécie énormément être dehors, je la vois rarement à la maison à moins de l'appeler (elle rentre alors ventre à terre pour avoir des câlins), même en cas de grosse pluie. On est loin de la princesse de canapé, elle ressemble plus souvent à une serpillère sautillante qu'à un chien de concours, mais elle a une joie de vivre incroyable.

----------


## Luli

Ce matin, moment de solitude : mon conjoint s'était levé un peu avant moi et avait laissé les chiens aller jouer au jardin. Je le vois revenir et mettre son manteau :

"Un problème mon coeur ? 
- je dois sauter la clôture pour aller dans le jardin du voisin [qui n'est jamais présent]
- oh mon dieu les chiens se sont barrés ?
- non ils ne peuvent plus avec la clôture renforcée. C'est moi... J'ai voulu amuser Ockham en lui lançant très loin sa Baballe et... J'ai mal visé."

Je regarde Ockham, je le vois complètement abattu devant le grillage a regarder sa Baballe adorée loiiiiiin chez le voisin. Mon conjoint saute la clôture, va récupérer Baballe, la relance dans notre jardin...

... Où elle arrive, après une très belle trajectoire en cloche, pile sur Balafenn qui galopait joyeusement après le vent, et la prend  en pleine tronche. Headshot.

Heureusement cette Baballe est très légère et en caoutchouc, donc pas de bobo, mais je crois que mon conjoint n'est pas près d'oser retoucher a cette balle xD

----------


## Belgo78

:: 

Si,si il faut qu'il s'exerce et ça fera se défouler Ockham et nous bien rigoler  ::

----------


## flo95300

🤣🤣🤣,
Je te rassure ça m'arrive souvent avec nirvana et pire quand elle l'a rattrape mal et que ça part dans le champ des moutons 😱

----------


## Luli

Aie, petite tuile : j'étais supposée aller voir mes parents fin février pendant une semaine eeeeet la nounou du petit monde est pas dispo pour les garder chez elle. Elle peut venir les garder à mon domicile (venir les sortir plusieurs fois par jour) mais pas les prendre chez elle.

D'ordinaire quand je fais ça c'est pour une journée seulement... A votre avis, ça peut convenir pendant combien de jours, ce genre de garde ?

----------


## Houitie

Pour moi ça ne peut pas convenir à partir du moment où il y a une nuit...

----------


## Luli

Ouaip Houitie, c'est aussi mon sentiment je t'avoue... je suis en train de voir pour décaler mon séjour d'une semaine, pour que la nounou soit dispo (y compris pour les garder chez elle, du coup).

----------


## Houitie

Si tu veux j ai une adresse dans le 44 d une pet sitter qui vient dormir a la maison. C est celle que je prends pour mon chat qui ne peut rester seul la nuit justement. Elle est top.

----------


## Luli

Ça serait chouette ça Houitie. Elle saurait gérer un gros chien avec du caractère ? Ockham est pas méchant pour un sou mais ça reste un Akita, quand c'est un inconnu qui le promène il peut être une véritable tête de mule...

----------


## Houitie

Elle fait des études d éducateurs canin et à fait ses stages dans un élevage d eurasiers et leonberg. Elle faut ses stages chez l éduc de mes chiennes 100% positif.

----------


## Luli

Merci Houitie, je l'ai contactée, mais malheureusement faux espoir : elle n'assure plus les gardes a domicile...

----------


## Luli

... Mais comme je rebondis toujours, j'ai réservé une autre pet-sitter à domicile, qui vit juste à coté de chez moi (bon là en l'occurence elle va venir dormir à mon domicile histoire de garder aussi les chats). ça pourrait être une bonne chose si le courant passe, elle vit en maison avec jardin avec une chienne (et pas de chien mâle). Si jamais Ockham et Blaugrana finisse par montrer leur intolérance aux chiens de même sexe et ne plus se supporter, ça me permettra d'avoir une autre solution de garde.

----------


## Luli

Ce soir, repos tranquille au salon, tout est calme et zen....

Quand tout a coup un puissant aboiement d'Ockham déchire le silence, Balafenn surprise sursaute et hurle de peur, mes deux chats font un bond jusqu'au plafond... Je me rue auprès d'Ockham pour voir ce qui lui a fait si peur et... Rien. Visiblement il a fait un cauchemar.

Paraît que vivre avec un chien c'est bon pour la santé, bah pas pour le cur en tout cas ..

----------


## lilyssie

Oh ben ça je te confirme, la chienne de mes parents est une pro pour sortir un gros aboiement juste derrière toi quand tout est bien calme.
Je lui dit souvent qu'elle va me tuer  ::

----------


## Luli

J'avais déja eu le cas du cauchemar avec feu mon premier chat : il dormait près de moi quand tout d'un coup, il se redresse comme un diable, poil hérissé, en feulant avec des yeux fous. Une fois réveillé il a buggé, s'est calmé, a regardé autour de lui, puis s'est rassis d'un air très digne en faisant sa toilette, avec cet air dédaigneux que peuvent avoir les chats dans ce genre de situations : "bin quoi ? c'est tout à fait ce que je voulais faire..."

Par contre c'est la première fois pour un chien.

----------


## Luli

Balafenn commence sa "crise d'adolescence" et expérimente la désobéissance, mais... avec son caractère xD 

Typiquement, quand je m'absente ils n'ont pas accès au jardin. Du coup, je les rappelle pour qu'ils rentrent. Jusqu'à maintenant, Balafenn rentrait au triple galop et me sautait dans les bras dès que je l'appelais pour faire un câlin, contrairement à Ockham qui se faisait prier.

Maintenant, elle commence à expérimenter la désobéissance, mais... ça lui convient pas du tout xD
Jour 1 : à mon appel, elle fait mine de repartir dans l'autre sens comme fait Ockham, mais au bout de deux pas elle s'arrête net, et fonce vers moi complètement paniquée genre "pardooooooon j'aurais pas dû faire çaaaaaa" et viens se faire cajoler
Jour 2 : à mon appel, elle repars dans l'autre sens, plus hardie que la fois précédente, je dis "Balafenn NON" en haussant à peine la voix, elle s'aplatit, et revient la queue basse avec un air tout triste "oh lala, maman a dit Non, j'ai vraiment dû déconner, chuis sûre qu'elle me calinera plus jamais" (évidemment que si, dès qu'elle est arrivée vers moi...)

Et ainsi de suite. Et à chaque fois, Ockham la regarde d'un air affligé "mais qu'est ce qu'on va faire de toi ma pauvre fille, si tu obéis tout de suite c'est pas marrant, en plus là tu lui donnes des mauvaises habitudes, à l'humaine"

----------


## flo95300

🤣🤣🤣
Ça devrait vite lui passer 😆😆

----------


## Luli

Ockham et le confort... On est en pleine tempête, le vent la pluie, mais il tient quand même a dormir a même le sol sur la terrasse, alors que la porte est ouverte et qu'il pourrait rentrer se mettre au chaud et au sec...

Même Balafenn (qui pourtant est aussi TRÈS rustique) préfère dormir dedans et le regarde d'un air désolé, genre "oh la la, j'ai froid pour toi...."

----------


## flo95300

On s'est fait la réflexion hier alors que les louloute ont 2 canapés, apilas dormait par terre devant le poêle à bois, nirvana au pied du canapé 🤪 et minette dans le carton...

----------


## Luli

Ce soir, une pluie orageuse subite, un vrai déluge. Balafenn rentre du jardin au triple galop (Ockham était déjà a l'intérieur), j'avance vers la porte du jardin pour refermer et mettre les chiens complètement a l'abri, Ockham me voyant faire se relève et se précipite dehors. Moi "t'es sérieux ockham? C'est pas le moment de faire le désobéissant, tu vas littéralement nager dehors vu ce qui tombe"

En fait il est revenu immédiatement (trempé)... Avec sa balle ramenée du fond du jardin. Il m'a regardé genre "c'est bon, MAINTENANT tu peux refermer"

----------


## Belgo78

:: 

J'aimerai bien que les miennes veuillent rentrer quand il pleut et qu'il y a du vent, mais pour elles c'est comme un tour de manège, l'éclate totale  ::

----------


## Luli

Oh Belgo je te rassure, en général eux aussi... Ockham adore dormir JUSTE a côté de la porte, dehors, en pleine pluit / vent, même pas sous abri. C'est ouvert, il peut rentrer (il le fait pour boire ou autres d'ailleurs) mais non non il préfère rester dehors a faire son stoïque et prendre la pluie en plein dans la tronche. Je sais pas si c'est supposé augmenter la puissance de son cosmos, ou quoi xD 

Un jour je vais finir par avoir la visite de la SPA pour mauvais traitements à laisser mon chien dormir devant la porte, aux intempéries... 

(Évidemment quand le temps est normal là il dort tranquillement a l'intérieur... Ça doit être moins badass de dormir dehors par beau temps...)

----------


## lilyssie

:: 

La mienne est pareille avec le vent, elle adore. Elle s'assoit dans le jardin telle une statue, poils au vent et peut rester comme ça pendant des heures. 
Et moi je surveille en mère inquiète qu'elle ne se prenne pas une branche dans la tronche

----------


## flo95300

😅😅
on a les 2 opposé à la maison, apilas qui fait pipi juste devant les marches et rentre aussitot dès qu'il pleut, et nirvana qui va + fuir le soleil mais peut se balader plusieurs heures sous la pluie, la neige... 😁

----------


## Luli

Idem ici, Balafenn est rustique mais rentre vite quand il pleut . C'est surtout le délire d'Ockham de rester dehors. Il y resterait bien tout le temps d'ailleurs mais comme il aboit au moindre doute...

----------


## mamandeuna

J'adore le portrait des deux Loulous, ils sont très attachants tous les deux (et bien croqués par leur maîtresse  ::

----------


## Luli

Hihi merci Mamandeuna !

Bon soulagée ce soir, après quelques péripéties Ockham, Balafenn, Montréal et Mew Vegas ont rencontré leur future nounou. Afin d'éviter qu'Ockham ne se sente obligé de garder la maison, on a fait la rencontre sur un parking a proximité, et bonne stratégie puisqu'Ockham lui a d'emblée fait une énorme fête, et n'a rien dit quand elle est venue a la maison après. Elle a l'air très sérieuse, ne s'est pas laissé impressionner par le gabarit et l'exubérance de mon maxi-chiot, les deux chats lui ont fait des câlins aussi. 

Balafenn est un peu plus sur la réserve, mais vraiment un petit peu.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah, bonne nouvelle avec la nounou. Enfin une solution de recours. Mieux vaut avoir deux possibilités de garde...

----------


## Luli

Yep, et c'est top qu'elle vienne les garder chez moi, aussi. Balafenn ayant eu du mal à se détendre chez la nounou (habituelle) alors même qu'Ockham était parfaitement à son aise et lui renvoyait comme idée "regarde comment c'est trop cool ici", je me suis dit que si elle repartait chez une autre nounou elle allait carrément paniquer...

----------


## Luli

Bon je suis contente : la garde touche à sa fin (je rentre demain) et tout s'est bien passé. Ockham a été bien gentil, a peine tendance a tirer en balade lorsqu'il croise des gens pour aller les voir mais "il écoute très bien". Visiblement pas trop mal éduqué, ma grosse tête de mule ^^

----------


## flo95300

Tant mieux, ça me fait un peu penser aux enfants qui sont un peu trop chouchouté à la maison mais bien élevés quand même et qui du coup se comporte mieux avec/chez les autres 😅😅

----------


## Luli

J'ai récupéré mes fauves, pas de soucis notables a part un bougeoir cassé, Balafenn qui a pleuré les premières nuits et un coussin mâchouillé au coin ^^ curieusement ni Ockham ni Balafenn n'ont aboyé sur les voisins, visiblement en mon absence ils s'en cognent de défendre le terrain  :Big Grin:

----------


## flo95300

C'est parce qu'ils ne défendent pas le jardin mais plutôt toi 😁

----------


## Belgo78

Le bougeoir c'est leurs soirées en amoureux  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui, soirée entre amoureux (peut-être parce qu'ils n'ont pas pu faire Saint Valentin... ::  ::

----------


## Luli

Ockham nous a fait un truc bizarre hier midi. Un ami est venu me rendre visite à l'improviste, habituellement Ockham fait la fête à toute personne que je fais rentrer, là pas moyen : alors que l'ami en question restait à distance des chiens, Ockham allait vers lui tout en aboyant sans vouloir s'arrêter (alors que normalement, Ockham n’aboie que pour me prévenir et se tait quand je lui demande), allant jusqu'à faire le loup, mais reculant une fois arrivé au pied de mon ami. Balafenn comprenait plus rien et restait cachée derrière lui du coup. Pourtant il pouvait sans souci reculer si la situation l'effrayait, mon ami étant dans l'entrée, à l'opposé de la pièce des chiens qui donne sur le jardin. J'ai fini par isoler Ockham dans la pièce des chiens (avec Bala) histoire qu'il se détende un peu, et j'ai emmené mon ami à l'écart histoire que lui aussi se détende (Ockham était pas menaçant mais il est impressionnant vu sa stature), Ockham a forcé la porte de la pièce des chiens (elle coulisse et il sait l'ouvrir quand il est vraiment motivé) pour essayer de nous retrouver. 

L'ami m'a avoué après qu'il avait très peur des chiens, est ce que c'est ça qu'Ockham a senti et mal interprété ? J'avais lu quelque part que faire le loup pour un chien c'est un réflexe archaïque pour regrouper sa meute, cherchait-il à appeler mon conjoint face à ce qu'il a vu comme une menace ?

----------


## lili2000

Ton ami avait peut-être quelque chose qui l'inquiétait mais te paraît anodin ( très grand, une barbe, une casquette, un accent, une odeur, une attitude ( regarder dans les yeux ...) ...) 
Essaye peut-être si tu peux les faire se rencontrer a l'extérieur, de loi. Au début puis en rapprochant progressivement s'il est à l'aise. Surtout ne pas le forcer ...

----------


## Belgo78

Je pencherai aussi pour une odeur, un truc qu'il n'arrivait pas à identifié comme positif ou pas et que la peur de ton ami n'a pas aidé  ::

----------


## flo95300

Si ton ami a peur, il dégage des hormones, ockham l'a ressenti et cherchait à te protéger, pour lui quelqu'un a peur = danger potentiel

----------


## Luli

Balafenn essaie de jouer avec les chats depuis son arrivée (gentiment) mais les chats la repoussent.

Hier soir je l'ai surpris devant un de mes chats, en train de faire des "assis-couché" devant lui. 

Je suppose qu'elle espérait que le chat la félicite et la caline...

Je l'ai consolée et elle est allé jouer avec Ockham. Pitchoune.

----------


## Belgo78

Les chats sont nos maîtres à tous, Balafenn l'a déjà comprit  ::

----------


## Luli

Merde merde merde. Ockham est parti ce matin en galopant vers le jardin... Et il est revenu sur trois pattes et tout boueux, une patte arrière relevée. Je l'ai examiné, rien vu, j'ai re-regardé une fois la boue enlevée, rien de rien et il me laisse lui tripoter la patte. Il a passé la journée couchée (ça ça ne change guère de d'habitude). Il ne répond plus aux appels au jeu de Balafenn ce qui est déjà plus inquiétant. J'ai eu un gros dilemme moral, le confinement ou Ockham, au final le rdv véto est pris pour demain soir et on va passer par des rues où même hors confinement il n'y a personne.

----------


## Belgo78

Samba a déjà eu pareil mais c'était juste une entorse, j'espère la même chose pour Ockam  ::  

Y a pas une zone un peu gonflée? si oui lui mettre de la glace dans une serviette et lui poser dessus.

----------


## lili2000

> Merde merde merde. Ockham est parti ce matin en galopant vers le jardin... Et il est revenu sur trois pattes et tout boueux, une patte arrière relevée. Je l'ai examiné, rien vu, j'ai re-regardé une fois la boue enlevée, rien de rien et il me laisse lui tripoter la patte. Il a passé la journée couchée (ça ça ne change guère de d'habitude). Il ne répond plus aux appels au jeu de Balafenn ce qui est déjà plus inquiétant. J'ai eu un gros dilemme moral, le confinement ou Ockham, au final le rdv véto est pris pour demain soir et on va passer par des rues où même hors confinement il n'y a personne.


Mince  ::  il pose un peu la patte à l'arrêt ? 
Tu vas chez le véto a pied ? Parce que si en voiture, je comprend pas l'importance du chemin  :: 
Tiens nous au courant, avec un peu de chance du repos suffira  ::

----------


## Luli

A pied, j'ai pas de voiture (mais le vétérinaire est a 10 min).

Je l'ai papouillé dans tous les sens, je trouve aucune zone gonflée.

J'en profiterai pour discuter avec le vétérinaire si possible, ça fait quelques temps que je me rends compte qu'en se relevant après un gros dodo il semblait un peu raide, mais ça ne durait que quelques secondes et après il galopait comme un cabri, donc on avait juste pensé qu'il avait des fourmis ou autres au réveil.

Avec cette grande race la crainte c'est toujours la displasie...

----------


## Belgo78

Ca peut être pleins de choses, j'espère le moins grave possible pour Ockham, puis toi ça va mieux ?

----------


## Luli

Le vétérinaire l'a ausculté, Ockham était effectivement extrêmement douloureux (au point de devoir le tranquilliser pour les soins alors que normalement il se laisse faire, là on voyait qu'il souffrait tellement qu'il luttait pour ne pas lancer les dents ou s'enfuir).

Pas de signe de fracture ni de rupturedes ligaments croisés, donc deux diagnostic possibles :
- grosse entorse
- deboitement de la rotule qui se serait remise en place dans la foulée, mais qui aurait laissé une grosse inflammation de la zone. A la manipulation elle trouve sa rotule bizarrement souple.

Dans les deux cas ça se traite avec des anti-inflammatoires donc c'est bon, mais si ça récidive il faudra investiguer en faisant une radio complète hanches et genoux, histoire de vérifier la displasie au passage (même si aucun symptôme pour l'instant, mais vu que c'est un grand chien il est a risque). Si la rotule en vient à se déboiter souvent une opération sera de mise.

J'ai demandé le devis de la radio d'investigation et de l'opération, je vais commencer a mettre la somme de côté au cas où, mais pour l'instant de l'avis de la véto ce serait trop prématuré d'investiguer plus loin.

Ockham est allé chez la véto de bon cur même si sur trois pattes, a salué un chien sur la route sans faire son keke, par contre il a eu beaucoup de mal a émerger de sa tranquilisation et j'ai du le tracter pour le retour, il restait figé sur le trottoir. 

Et Balafenn (resté seule a la maison au cas où je doive soutenir Ockham a deux bras) a pas du tout apprécié, elle hurlait a la mort quand je suis partie et faisait des bonds de plus d'un mètre de haut sans élan quand je suis revenue. Elle gère bien la séparation la puce, mais pas celle d'avec Ockham...

----------


## Belgo78

C'est plutôt rassurant, on va dire  :: 

Les miennes pareil jamais de soucis quand on part nous, mais si j'en enlève une, les deux autres sont en panique et font une méga teuf quand elle revient  ::

----------


## lili2000

J'espère que ça va aller vite mieux ...
L'avantage avec le confinement, ce sera plus facile de le mettre au repos  ::

----------


## Luli

Je le trouve déjà plus vif, il m'apportait la balle pour que je la lui lance ce matin (je l'ai pas fait évidemment, mais il a visiblement de nouveau le goût du jeu)

----------


## Luli

En ce moment la galère c'est Balafenn : depuis le début du confinement elle voit de plus en plus de voisins dans les jardins d'à côté, et elle aboie en boucle systématiquement... Elle a pris exemple sur Ockham, et même si depuis Ockham a compris qu'il n'y avait pas de danger et va saluer les voisins sans aboyer, Balafenn s'est visiblement sentie obligée de prendre le relai. 

Je la reprend et la fait taire, mais elle a le chic pour aller aboyer dans les tréfonds du jardin, je l'entend a peine, et le temps de la rejoindre pour la calmer elle a bien donné de la voix... Elle va finir par comprendre aussi ^^'

Par contre dès la fin du confinement faudra que j'achète des brises vues, ils seront plus sereins. Et une tondeuse, je vais bientôt plus retrouver Balafenn dans les hautes herbes...

----------


## lili2000

Comment va Ockham  ::

----------


## Luli

Ça va. Il boîte toujours mais visiblement les anti inflammatoires font de l'effet, si je ne limite pas un minimum son espace il cavale...

----------


## Belgo78

Coucou, je pense qu'on est pas loin de l, anniversaire de balafenn,  donc je lui souhaite un joyeux 1 an, en espérant que tout aille bien pour vous !

----------


## Belgo78

Ca m'inquiètes un peu de pas avoir de nouvelles  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Ca m'inquiètes un peu de pas avoir de nouvelles


plus une

----------


## lénou

> plus une


Pas mieux...

----------


## Houitie

je lui ai envoyé un message par messenger ... Je vous dirais si j ai des nouvelles

----------


## Houitie

"Oh, bonjour Houitie. Pas de soucis, tout se passe très bien, toute la famille animale et humaine est en pleine forme ! J'ai juste eu besoin pendant le confinement de faire une pause au niveau des réseaux sociaux de toute sorte, qui devenaient trop anxiogènes"

----------


## Houitie



----------


## Belgo78

Ouffffffff merci Houitie  :: 

En plus avec de belles photos  ::

----------


## monloulou

Merci Houitie ! sont mignons les loulous  ::

----------


## Houitie

Pas de souci

----------


## mamandeuna

Contente que tout aille bien pour tout le monde !

----------

